# ttc buddies since 9/10



## momwannabe81

So I'm onto cycle #7, suppose to start Ov sometime after the 19th-24th. I will be due af the 8th of October which seems soo far away right now. But FX this will be it. I might go to a GP this month if I can find one local. Haven't setup with donor yet but probably will start with donations early. Lucky enough I'm Ov at the end of the week so I can get donations thru ought the whole week. I will be using opks cheapies and confirm with digi when I get positive. My LH surge ranges from 12-48 + hrs so hopefully get long surge. I'm not taking anything as I'm pretty regular. 
Anyone want to join the ride along with me and get thru this hard road together. Hope this is our month. I've been so obsessed I'm even considering a reading lol. I just want to know if I will ever have children.


----------



## momwannabe81

Anybody?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Sorry I have been soooooo busy!!! How are you feeling? I hope all is well. I think today is my last day of my period. It was so light again. Is that a bad sign? Last one in July was sooooo light and this one was mostly spotting. The first day was medium flow. 
So my hubby took me to the rascall concert on Friday! It was amazing it hang out with him and just him. I feel so much better already. I am not going to stress this month at all. Instead I am going to focus on taking better care of myself. Eating and exercising wise. :D Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## momwannabe81

YAY i have a buddy LOL. I'm good, i'm at the end of my peak cramps yesterday were horrible, good think dh don't have issues and got me midol, felt so much better afterwards but they are still coming on and off. should go to light/spotting tomorrow hopefully, mine usually last 5 days ugh so always have a long period. but will plan with donor to start donations next week so can catch the dang egg. I have had cysts and my sister believes thats y it takes me so long to concieve. But that was over 10 years ago and had a u/s a few years back to check my folicles and nothing was seen then. So i believe my cysts have not come back but my period has been worst the last few months, that maybe they came back or it's just the stress from ttc. hate drs and dont wanna go i guess. Glad u had fun, hope i can go stress free too, the 25th is our anniversary so hopefully we will do something special, although it will be in the tww :dohh:. 
I don't think the amount of your period is important but if u have concerns you should ask ur Dr(I never practice what i preach lol) but i think it's fine. Do u still get clots being light?


----------



## IwannaBFP

You are one strong lady!!! You really are. You have gone thru a lot. :hugs:
You should go out for a good long relaxing weekend for your 10 year. Get room service and massages and all that fun stuff. Oh man I wanna go now. 
Nope I havent had clots since my MC a few months ago. Ever since then its been super super light. And Im used to going thru a box of tampons with heavy pads at the same time day and night. And now I just use panty liners. No need for tampons. So it just makes me wonder. I bet it has to do with my thyroid tho. I know what you mean about the docs. I swear I am always there. It sucks. 
Anyways I know its hard but try to relax. You deserve some peace. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Wish i could go to the Drs often i just hate paying them LOL. I grew up in Italy where health care is free but here they charge up the ass. We even looked into IVF but we would have to pay $3k upfront before they do anything and we dont just have that in our pockets. So donor is was our best option but due to the relationship with him we decided to give one last shot then call it quits with him, and look for an anonymous one. There is a long story behind this donor can't really get into now, as I know it's wrong but desperate times means desperate measures, but it's just not working and this being month 7 it's getting to sneaky/risky. Thanks for the compliment as i try to be strong but sometimes i wish i wasn't and ppl would just feel sorry for me. Is that bad for me to feel that way? I do as that's how my mother lived life, off of others and i always told myself I wouldnt be like her. Oh geez i'm telling u my life story LOL (well not all of it). Have u told ur Dr about ur cycles being lighter? Also don't worry to much about thyroid, I know can cause issues but my sister has had issues with it and she had baby # 7 (#6 is an angel) in May. So there is still hope for u. It's not our 10th year anniversary btw it's 8 years we've been together and 2 of those married. WOW such a long time lol. We can't do anything fancy but I am leaving it up to him, kind of a way for him to try to be romantic as he's not the best one at it, still love him tho as he tries here and there.
Wish i knew more about thyroid to give some suggestions but i'm clueless, probably will do research now lol as I am a geek in that way. if something i need or want to know i search the internet until i know everything about it. Wow i'm talkative today LOL. ok ur turn LOL


----------



## IwannaBFP

lol ur too funny. Well I do feel sorry for you. I just didnt think those were the right words. I know what you mean tho sometimes you just want some sympathy. I lost my first husband almost 4 years ago, leaving me with 2 beautiful boys, and a lot on my plate. I got thru it like you wouldn't believe. I am a strong person from it but sometimes I would like a hug in stead of those words. Because obviously I am going to take charge and take control of my life and take care of my babies. Who wouldn't!?!
Your mom issue sounds exactly like my mother. I don't even speak to her. I try to live my life the exact opposite of her. lol I have a mom (my late husbands mom) she taught me everything I know. :) 
So I take it the chances of you and your hubby conceiving is low? Hope thats not too personal to ask. 
I did read somewhere that usually when ur cycles are as long as mine then the egg is aged by the time you ovulate so you should have a HEAVY period. So I am wondering if I am not producing a high amount of eggs. ???? I have no frickin idea. lol I also read that if you get ur weight under control that you have a better chance of having a normal cycle again. and having hypothyroidism makes you gain crazy weight I am a lil over weight. So I started weight watchers a few days ago and I have already LOST 4 LBS!!!! WOOT WOOT FOR ME!!!! 
Well I sure hope that your hubby comes up with a great plan for your 10 years. 10 years is 10 years married or not. Good for you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! Try to have a good day!!!!


----------



## Stelly

Ladies mind if I join the wait with you again? Still no AF so.figure I'm kind of out for a August BFP at this point lol. CD 71 today!


----------



## IwannaBFP

HI STELLY!!!!! CD 71!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy long cycle!!!!!! I am sooooo sorry friend. That is too long. Have you been to the doc?


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey welcome. Of course. The more the merrier. Iwanna :hug: u definitely are strong too. Hope we all get our bfp. We definitely deserve it. My mom is still in Italy so helps with not talking to her. I miss her as she is my mom but to many mistakes on her side to forget. I always forgive but can't manage to forget. Glad ww is working for u. My older sister lost lots of weight with them. So it works. I on the other hand am under weight. I'm 20 lb under and can't manage to gain it back. Dh sd lost my booty lol. Gee men never happy lol booty to big or to small. But one thing helped me loose weight is no soda, only water. I love the nestle kind. It don't give me heart burn if u have issues with that.


----------



## momwannabe81

Stelly said:


> Ladies mind if I join the wait with you again? Still no AF so.figure I'm kind of out for a August BFP at this point lol. CD 71 today!

have u been to dr about period not starting? Have u thought about taking something? Epo or Agnus cactus? Would those work? I cannot test till October so feels far right now. I really hope u join us. If not we still want u around and will support u until u start. I'm meeting so many here that I just want all of us to be happy. U ladies are my new bff. Lol. Oh stelly where in AK my bff of 12 yrs lives there. Be so awesome if u met she's lonely and awesome.


----------



## Stelly

The doctors wont see me till ive missed 3 periods :( may try agnus castle cause its just gettin ridiculously long lol. first timr ive ever had this happen. thanks for being so supportive, nice to have folks to wait things out with! 

I live in wasilla :) wheres your friend at?

i really woukld love if we all got bfps simultaneously!!


----------



## momwannabe81

OMG she lives there too. Cool lol. Glad to be here for u. I would lie if it get me sooner with cycles this long that could be lot longer. How long have u been ttc. They usually say a year and then will look into problems. Hope things workout soon for u. I'm getting anxious about donation. Should i get one tomorrow since i might ov on cd 12?


----------



## momwannabe81

Although she has a child so idk how confortable you would be around her, she;s form Italy too and oh works in base in Anchorage so she's home alone (stay at home mom). https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1041164939 idk it the link will work but my email address is [email protected] look me up on fb and u will find my friend her name is Giusy, G pronounced as J, weird i know


----------



## cckarting

hi ladies i'm on cd 11, needing someone to wait with!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey cc how r u?


----------



## cckarting

not to bad, just hoping i ovulate this month :) i just started temping for the first time this month, not going to bad so far, but i keep waking up at 430 every morning so i temp then cuz it takes me forever to get bak to sleep, then have to be up at 630. I think the dr messed everything up she had me on progesterone straight through the last month and a half and just stopped taking it on cd8, hoping there's still a chance this month but i can't find any info if i'll still ovulate or not. how about you?


----------



## momwannabe81

Same here waiting to Ov next week. Idk much about progesterone and idk the effects on ovulation. Have u googled it like that? Tempong is good though so that will confirm if u Ov.fx u do.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Cd 9 & already have ewcm. But might be from bd last night. ?? Who knows. :) hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm working so no fun there lol. Ewcm is probably from dtd


----------



## cckarting

i can't find any info on it, and i totally messed my chart up so i dunno if it's even going to do me any good anymore!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ur link os wrong can't see ur chart go to the options on the left and get the link with numbers on the end. Don't panick yet u might just ov late.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I was thinking that too Momwannabe. But I put it down on my chart anyways. :) I have more today but we also bd last night. So who knows. :) 
Booo for work. :) How are you doing?


----------



## cckarting

i don't know how to get anyone to look at my chart? how can i post it on here?


----------



## cckarting

mine doesn't have numbers after it


----------



## momwannabe81

cckarting said:


> mine doesn't have numbers after it


On FF go to chart setting on the right. Click get code then u copy and paste the code that says for signatures in forum and that's what u past on ur siggy. U copied the home link and that takes us to our chart not urs.
Can't wait to look at it.


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> I was thinking that too Momwannabe. But I put it down on my chart anyways. :) I have more today but we also bd last night. So who knows. :)
> Booo for work. :) How are you doing?

well I hope I'm wrong. But at least u will have the spermies waiting. As long u have no creamy cm ur good. I'm starting to have clear cm like um spit.... Between ewcm and watery. But could be also from dtd. I haven't started checking cp and cm yet kind of lazy month since will be the last for who knows how long. Taking it easy this month will get donations starting tomorrow so FX it works. Due to Ov anytime between Tuesday and Saturday.
Hope we Ov soon so we can all test together .


----------



## cckarting

i keep feeling like i'm not even going to ovulate this month! my opk's are still neg, and my dh is going out of town all week :( do you have to be a member of ff to get the code because when i go to chart settings i don't see anywhere i can get a code...


----------



## momwannabe81

Not a VIP member. Just signed up. Look around chart setting on top right. Or under sharing .


----------



## cckarting

I GOT IT! woohoo! so now it will work, but i used a bbt correcter because my temps were at such different times like 3 were at 430 and a couple at 730, so i changed them all to 730 and it made my chart look totally different!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yay lol. Looks like u might be fixing to O. Fx


----------



## cckarting

I really hope so! my dr says i havent' been ovulating so i'm really hoping i do, even if i don't get a bfp, at least i'll know i can!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think I may have ovulated early. I am ok with that. I am sick of the long cycles. But I think last cycle my body tried to ovulate around cd 15 and failed. I guess we will see if my temps continue to go up. :) But today I have sticky CM. ???? 
Hope everyone is having a good day. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sick ugh and so is the donor and my temp shot up today but i think or at least hope it's because i'm sick. I Ov on cd 12 last month so hopefully i don't this month, maybe we can get donation this afternoon or tomorrow. If not hopefully dh has had a few sneak out but doubt it lol. Still hoping for a miracle i guess.


----------



## cckarting

i'm starting to feel something coming on, i'm hoping it stays away though! i hope you get to feeling better! i dunno how much longer i can take this anticipation just to ovulate haha!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol Ty. I know the feeling. I'm been anxious to Ov and now I'm sick. So now hoping that I don't Ov to soon. I was hoping for a mini smep plan with donor but he's sick too and idk if he'll be up to it tomorrow. I can be dead and will but man can be cry babies lol. Hope u O soon. Ur temps seem to be adjusting. I think the progesterone was to help u kick start ovulation. Hope u do soon


----------



## cckarting

men are the worst at being sick! i get sick and i still have to take care of both the boys, he get's sick you might as well bury him! lol thank god he very rarely gets sick. I think that's what she was trying to do too, but i think it messed up my cycles. I got tested for progesterone for the first time and my level was 0.6, which was to high for follicular phase but to low for ovulation, but i started my af later that night, so i think my levels were just coming down due to start of af. Then when i took my progesterone again a month later it was 5, which was to high for me to be in the follicular phase which i was i was on cd 8. So i just stopped taking them and was told to due a prenatal vitamin and take some extra folic acid! so i'm hoping it works, was thinking about maybe taking soy 2-6 next month to try and help O along. mini smep?? I hope your O holds out for you :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol Ty mini as since its donor was going to get donation Monday Wednesday and Friday but we are both sick so idk if its going to happen.


----------



## cckarting

well hopefully he feels up to donating! my temp didn't rise very much this morning, so i'm confused i thought when you ovulated you would have a huge spike? still not sure i'm going to ovulate again this cycle :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Its still early. So don't give up.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well maybe I didnt O! ?? I sure hope my body isnt doing what it did last cycle and trying to O and failing. I am not going to worry. I am just going to get my work out out of the way for the day. Wish me luck!!!! :)
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## cckarting

i just wish this cycle was over so i could try something else! i don't think i'm going to O if i'm reading my cp right its still hard and closed (i usually can't reach it,but when i can thats what it feels like). I'm thinking i'm going to try soy next cycle to see if it helps........maybe i might be done trying for a while.


----------



## IwannaBFP

OMG I fell like I am going to die after that one!!!! :sick:

I thought that you didnt have a period if you didnt O!?!?!?!?!?!? :dohh:


----------



## cckarting

you still have a period, and mine are relatively regular, 30-37 days and my dr said i haven't been ovulating, so i've started temping, and my chart doesn't look so good right now..... I don't want to try much longer, it's getting really hard on me not ovulating and all. I have my fingers crossed for me, but if my temp dips tomorrow i think i'm throwing in the towel :(


----------



## klsltsp

I can't believe I missed this thread.. my cd 1 was 9/10 too!! this is my first month off TTC... so I'm still super excited!!! lol I O'd yesterday, the 19th.. I'm normally a 21 - 23 day cycle so I was excited that I seem to be my normal self right away..

And yes men being sick are the worst!!! I laugh because my DS is 4.5 and I have realized that it's just ingrained in the gender... LOL

Well good luck to you ladies, I hope you O... you are very strong women to be going through this... I am very humbled.

Talk soon 

Kim


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey there klsltsp!!!! Thanks for joining! GL on ur TWW!!!! :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

*cckarting* Im really sorry you are feeling this way and that you have not Od yet. Trust me I know your frustration. My last cycle was over 50 days long. But I have relaxed much more this month. I am not going to stress about it. I know its hard but try to relax and enjoy the experience with your spouse. I know that stress can stop you from ovulating. Do you work or anything to keep your mind busy? I don't work so I started a new workout and diet plan that keeps me busy and happy. I feel 100 times better then I did last cycle. I sure hope you can find your peace friend. :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

Yea i stay pretty busy. I work as an MLT part time and i have 2 boys 3&5 so i do stay occupied. It's just they were so easy to conceive! we didn't use a condom once and i got preg with the oldest, and we went away for our honeymoon and got preg with our last. We're hoping for a sister this time but it's been really hard getting preg this time around. Aside from the stress of neg opk's and crappy chart from not o'ing i'm pretty stress free. I think it's mostly because my dh wants another baby soo bad, and i'm not o'ing......


----------



## momwannabe81

That can cause so pressure on ur side. But don't feel bad u will conceive again. It will be all worth it when get to hold them precious babies in our arms. Update from me. Still sick as a dog and no donation today either so FX get it tomorrow. Tried to sweat my cold out but just not working. I'm not sweating a drop lol. Hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## momwannabe81

10 hrs later with a good night sleep feel lot better, hoping to get donation today. Hope u O soon CC and IwannaBFP looks like u tried to O but temp went back down, ugh must be frustrating, but hopefully u will O soon, maybe it was just a fluke that temp rise.


----------



## momwannabe81

Got donation today :happydance::happydance: and his comment was it was a good one :happydance::happydance: and he hasn't dtd in 4 days so :happydance::happydance: i still haven't got a posiyive opk but should happen in the next 3 days and last month had a short surge so probably why haven't yet. fx this is a good month and get our BFP, this weekend is our 8th year anniversary and would be wonderful if we could get a BFP as a late gift.:happydance:


----------



## IwannaBFP

YAY!!!! That's wonderful news!!!! :dance: I am soooo stinkin happy for you!!!! 
:hugs: 
and everything crossable is crossed!!!!


----------



## cckarting

YAAAH! glad to hear...gl!


----------



## cckarting

who knows but still no pos opk or anything i'm not holding out much hope!


----------



## IwannaBFP

What kind of OKP are you using? I find it really hard to use the ones with lines. If I ever use OPKs again I will use the digital. Your chart looks good tho. If you get a temp rise tomorrow then I would say you ovulated today. FF doesnt really look for a temp dip on ovulation day. They really look for a rise above the cover line and a steady rise if at least 3 days. So that you have a second shift. Thats how I understand it anyways.


----------



## momwannabe81

ooh nice pic IwannaBFP u look happy :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks sweet pea! I was showing off my new shirt! lol I got it for wearing to my son's football games. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Well looks great :) , i'm in a good mood today lol, but don't wanna go to work lol.


----------



## IwannaBFP

lol I am glad you are in a good mood!!!! You got the goods!!! I would be in a good mood too. :D


----------



## momwannabe81

hehe and cup still inside would keep it in until next one but i know would cause problems lol, just want to give a chance to every single one of them lol.


----------



## cckarting

so my temp took a huge nose dive today :( i moved yesterdays temp back down to where i think it should be, feeling less and less like i'm going to ovulate!


----------



## momwannabe81

How many days did u adjust the temp. I would like to see ur chart with the original temps. The reason I say that is that a few different temping times is not a big deal as long u note y it was at different time. They always suggested not to adjust ur temp.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thats what I was thinking too. I learned that the hard way. :)


----------



## cckarting

i was stupid and didn't keep my original temps! the temp i put in yesterday was a corrected temp and it made my chart look really funny, so i switched it bak to normal temp, and put normal temp for today. my corrected temp yesterday was 97.6 and normal temp today was 96.76 so it was a huge dip! but either way i had a big dip today, so maybe i'll ovulate today, or maybe not at all, who knows with this stuff anymore.....


----------



## momwannabe81

Well for ur sake don't adjust and since u know what time it was when u really took the others if u remember which days u can use the corrected to reverse them. Bit if not don't use it anymore will rive u loony lol. FX u o soon.


----------



## momwannabe81

Got my smiley Opk this am and definetly have ewcm so should be Oing soon, should get another donation today so fx.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey has anyone heard from Stelly? Haven't seen her in a while. 
Like my new siggy :)


----------



## cckarting

woohoo! glad you got your smiley! i like the new siggy :) so my temp went down even more this morning, not sure what that means, i thought it was suppose to go up if your feeling ill?????? I'm lost in this game hahah.


----------



## IwannaBFP

:dance: for the smiley!!!! Im sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!! I hope they catch that egg! I love love love your new siggy! I feel special. :) hope you have a good day friend you are in my thoughts today


----------



## cckarting

ugh, this is so frustrating!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty everyone LOL i got another donation and had lots of ewcm so plenty for them to make it to the egg, at least i hope, anyway cc i fee for u. This is what i have been thinking about ur chart but i am no expert, but since u used progesterone till cd 8 then i think ur body is started acting as if u had af on cd 8. and ur temp is adjusting as estrogen increases to release the egg and get lining ready thats why ur temp has been dropping. I hope makes sense and it seems a good theory. Or u are fixing to have AF again which could reset ur period back on track and ovulate. but thats what i think anyway so dont quote me on that, i think though that they are good theories and not to be so frustrated as ur body seems as it's trying to do something so that is a positive outlook on the situation.Are u ill?
Iwannabfp saw ur temp went back up. Hope u O soon, it looks good as ur temps are higher them previous cycle so maybe u have Oed and ff is just having a hard time figuring it out. It might give u dotted lines for O day cd 11 or 14, the only thing is the cm on 14 wasnt fertile so maybe it's 11. 
Can't wait to see both of ur charts in the next few days. 
kls r u symptom spotting yet?
Fx for all of us


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks sweetie. I think I od on 14 if anything just from the pains on my left side and then all of the sudden they were centered. So I guess we will see. Yes this cycle is much better then the last ones. My cervix was also very high on the 14th but I also checked it in the morning so that could be why too. :) Im not gonna stress about it. If it happens it happens. :D


----------



## cckarting

Thanks! maybe it is trying to get af, or its re booting and i'll ovulate late. Bothvery good theories. I am feeling a little ill, i have a runny/stuffy nose, sore throat (probably from all the mucous running down the back of my throat), slight cough and that's about it. Other than my nose i feel great! i just want to ovulate so i can prove to my dr that i am ovulating! still haven't gotten my pos opk, and i'm running out!


----------



## Stelly

Hey ladies! been MIA for a few days, Hi to you cckarting :) 

momwannabe I am so excited for you! Glad you were feeling better to get donation and everything is crossed that this will be your cycle!

Iwanna- I'm glad your cycle is deciding to cooperate this time!  I wouldnt wish long cycles on anybody eesh they be frustrating.

I FINALLY have a doctors appt scheduled but they can't get me in till the 10th.. which I'm glad I'm finally going to get seen, but if I AM pregnant ( god I'm hoping ) that will make me in the second trimester almost! CD 80 yo..... apparently my uterus is bound an determined to set some sort of record here lol. I tried the agnus castus.. nothing yet. Hope im preggers, but if not.. i want provera or SOMETHING. Poor DH.. I've been a frustrated mess


----------



## IwannaBFP

oh man you poor thing!!! God I feel for you. It is hell going thru long cycles. I hope you get some answers. I hope all is well and you are preggo. :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

hey stelly, hope things are going well for you!


----------



## cckarting

So update- i had dh stop by the store and pick up some answer opk's so i could see how dark or light the strip was to see if i could be getting close to ovulating since i only have digi's, and it was start white :(! I haden't peed since 145 and took it at 7 and nothing to drink in between.....dont' think i'm going to ovulate this month


----------



## momwannabe81

Well if its a rebooting u wouldn't ov until another week or so. And even then opk don't mean anything unless they are positive. Some can get gradual shades but some goes from stark white to positive. So don't be down just yet there is still hope.


----------



## cckarting

i'm still going to temp, and use opk's probably once a day, stupid progesterone pills anyways! i was just hoping it would be dark like i was getting there so i was a little let down when there was nothing....


----------



## momwannabe81

Maybe a fluke. But its a simple question. Call ur dr and ask why he gave u the progesterone what was he thinking would do and tell him or nurse how u haven't ovulated and what is ur dr expecting it to do to u. It will give u a peace of mind and clear out any questions. U should be able to get those answer over the phone. Or ask pharmacist (some aren't very educated sadly) but worth the try. Hope u get some answers. Relax and enjoy urself. Ur temps will speak for themselves when u O. :Hugs:


----------



## cckarting

thanks! i think ill just temp and wait this cycle out, and try something next cycle! I am feeling some pressure from work about ttc. there are only 3 of us that work in the lab at the clinic i work at, i found out one of the girls is going to start ttc in jan, and the other in aug, so that means i need to get preg now or i'll have to wait until someone is back from maternity leave......we've talked about it at work how we want to have at least 2 there while 1 is on leave, but it means i need to get preg soon :(


----------



## momwannabe81

CC I think that once u get preggo u won't care what happens at work, u will be happy regardless and since u still have a chance to Ov and have the sniffles this is what cheered me up when i got a cold a few days before O.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-you-sick-around-ovulation-still-get-bfp.html
Hope it gives u some hope too. And ur chart looks good. temp going back up.
Hi stelly funny how i ask about u and u pop back LOL. How are u? Bet the appointment will give u some answers and fx that u are preggo and that ur body is just trying to surprise u LOL. 
Iwanna hope u have Ov on cd 14. can't wait to see todays temp. fx hun
As for me got a neg opk, does that mean i O already? or am i still possibly ovulating. debating to get another donation today or not.


----------



## cckarting

ya i was happy it finally went up a little today, but i didn't think it could really get much lower lol! You ovulate 12-36 hrs after a pos opk i think something like that i would probably get another donation just to be sure :) but if you can't it should still be good enough. plus you've probably already ovulated! but since the egg stays for 24 hrs before it breaks down one more couldn't hurt! i have my fx for you!! hopefully at least one of us get's a bfp this month :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Morning ladies!!!! I think I Od for sure!!!! My temps are still going up. OMG that will be so great if I have. I was not looking forward to another LONG cycle where I Od on CD 41!!!! I sure hope my body is getting back on track. SO if I did then I would be 2 or 3DPO what do you guys think!?! I think I Od on CD13 in the evening tho. Just going by the pains I was having. 
Momwannabe what is your real name if you dont mind me asking. Mine is Amanda. I bet you havent Od yet. Which is a good thing right since your getting another donation?


----------



## cckarting

morning, glad to hear you o'd now the horrid 2ww! i have my fx crossed for you! you try anything special to get a girl, or just hoping by chance?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks sweetie pie. I am excited about the tww because i am actually in it. Well at first we started to do the Shettles Method but we got inpatient and my cycles got really messed up with the MC so we just said we will do it when I Od. Hopefully there is lots of strong girl swimmers in there that beat the boys there. lol


----------



## cckarting

haha :) we've talked about doing the shettles method also but i've not been ovulating so it makes it really hard! we've been doing the "pull out" but not completely method. I read a study that more girls are born out of the pull out method than boys must be because it's so far away from the cervix? so when he finishes he just pulls out a bit so he's close to the opening, either way boy or girl we both just want another baby :) we have a boys name picked out so we wouldn't be to disappointed with a boy, but he longs for a daughter!


----------



## IwannaBFP

That's cool. Shettles tell you to do the same thing basically. Just shallow positions. We have three boys and really really want a lil girl. We will still be happy with another boy but this is our last one so we would love a girl. I have my girls name picked but no boys yet. lol Maybe I should so I don't curse myself. lol Our girls name is Alivia Dawn. Dawn is my late sister in laws name. So it's a must have. :) 
What is your boys name?


----------



## Stelly

Haha momwannabe it makes me laugh cause my work schedule has been really busy and whrn I finally get a chance to check.on here there is about 2 pages of reading to catch up on :D i feel like the sl acker of the group lol. If your feelin up to it id get last donation just to over cover your O! 

iwanna, that is an adorable little girl's name! shes gonna have to be a tough lil thing growin up with all those big brothers :)

cckarting- thats to bad that you may run into maternity leave issues at work... hope they will be accomodating when you get your bfp!

i feel kind of silly but i had never even heard of the shettles method till just now! i had no idea different positions could encourage diff genders during conception


----------



## Stelly

Oh, and on the FANTASTIC news front, the hubby got moved to a 2 week on 2 week off (instead of 3's) so i actually get him home more often!!! :D and gives us better baby making odds! :D so thrilled


----------



## IwannaBFP

Your so cute Stelly. :) Thanks and yes she will be a boy with girl parts for sure. lol
That is great news about hubby!!!! That will relieve a lot of stress for you. :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

I did my CM check today and it was creamy and stretchy. We havent had sex in a few days. and the days b4 CM was scant and sticky. So what does this mean!?! Maybe I didnt O!?!


----------



## cckarting

woohoo stelly! that's great news :) Avilia is a beautiful name! we have Vance picked for a first name and benjamin or joseph for a middle! Vance is my dh grandfathers middle name and benjamin is my grandfathers middle name, and joseph is my other grandfathers name, just cant decide which one sounds better together :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh I like Vance Benjamin. :) Or Benjamin Vance.


----------



## cckarting

i would keep bding just in case, i cant really tell from your chart if you o'd or not, but this is my first month temping


----------



## cckarting

Vance Benjamin is my pick too!


----------



## momwannabe81

Wow i missed alot Lol, didn't get donation but had a good day sleep, hadn't got much sleep last few days so didn't get donation was too tired. Hope don't regret it but i think i O today my temp went up a bit but that's what it usually does the day i O, so will see what tomorrow temps going to look like.
Amanda nice to meet u lol, my name is Michelle and Looooooove ur siggy :)
I think u did O fx ur temp goes up again tomorrow or at least stays up.
Stelly i'm glad u got good news. things always turn out to the best. Just have faith in life.
CC i love the name Benjamin i think has character, Vance is nice too but i suck at names lol so not sure which order. I think from ur chart the progestorone finally wore off and u are back on track in some way. Fx u O soon.
DH has always had the girl name picked out which is Simone Gabrielle but as i'm Italian want it a lil different, i want Gabriella Simone, what u think and nick name would be Gabbi. Not giving him a choice lol he picked i finalize it lol. As far as boy name all we have so far is Dean (my grandpa middle name), wanted to include dh name in it but he don't like his middle name Joe. I think Joe Dean sounds good, but he isn't sure lol.

Funny how we all go fx u O in the first tww and then fx u get ur BFP. It's like being in the tww all the time. Good God the stress lol.
Anyway enough with my talking, ( i'm a talker and supporter and counselor for everyone lol can't help myself LOL)


----------



## cckarting

haha! Jo Dean sounds like a country singer, definately catchy :) for my sisters little boy her oh wanted a jr, and she didn't his name is ken and ended up naming the baby kentrell so he could still call him ken so it worked for both of them! i'm so anxious to see if my temp goes up again in the morning and its only 5pm here haha i have a while to wait! Glad you got some good sleep in, i've been sleeping like crap lately.i adore the name Gabriella! it's actually on our list :) along with Aribella and Ellis,and Amira i'm horrible with picking a girls name! My dh picked both our boys names so it's my turn!


----------



## momwannabe81

Even tho she will be daddys little girl it's right ur turn LOL. I like them all, see i'm clueless i'm going to probably have to buy me on of those baby names books lol. Oh if any of u want to join me on fb it be great but just no ttc talk as it's hush hush lol.
Oh Amanda forgot to tell u that i had the same cm, it's probably trying to change from Ov to tww cm, and evenif u haven't dtd in a few days it takes that long for semen to come out from the pool that we have inside (done more reading lol)
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/745553-laying-down-after-dtd-crucial.html post #6 explains it. Now u know why don't sleep much i'm always on bnb lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh forgot to say. I got to hold my friends 3 week old baby. was nervous but couldn't help it, went thru a fase couldn't look or touch babies cause it hurt but he was so adorable couldn't help it. He was so good and already was holding his head up, was nervous as i'm a cluts and like in comedy movies i be the one that turn around hitting something with the baby, but i didn't:happydance::happydance:
Hope i don't upset anyone buy sharing, but i'm ttc #1 and it just came natural. is that weird?:shrug:


----------



## cckarting

Why would you upset anyone? I can't help but hold babies and get that special feeling everytime i see my dh holding my niece :)! I was a total natural with my oldest I helped take care of my nephew since i was 13 (were super close now) but with my second it was like i had no clue what i was doing haha! i'd join you on fb if you wanna mesage me your name i'll add you


----------



## momwannabe81

Its a touchy subject. As some of us (in general) can feel down or upset when babies mentioned. I was one of them. I have ups and downs sometimes I can't look at babies cause I cry inside but sometimes I just want to squeeze them lol. Guess depends what part of my cycle I am lol. I have no children yet so I never experienced the feeling of pregnancy holding it the first time, u know the whole happiness and joy u get from knowing u created something beautiful and wonderful that is going to give u happiness forever


----------



## cckarting

the funny thing about that is when i had my oldest it never felt like he was mine, it was like someone was going to come and take him away from me, but after a while that feeling went away


----------



## IwannaBFP

Michelle is my middle name and I have the male version of Gabriella. My 10 year old is Gabriel, Gabe for short. He is only Gabriel when he is in trouble. lol You can find me on Facebook under Amanda Michelle Harvey.


----------



## cckarting

i love the name gabe, and i have a kaden too only spelt kaydin


----------



## momwannabe81

Wow small world definitely even with names lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh cool!!!! :D Great minds think alike I hear. ;)


----------



## IwannaBFP

OK I have a Shadra friend request is that you cc?


----------



## cckarting

yea that's me!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yay. Praise Facebook lmao


----------



## cckarting

facebook is good for somethings :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Yep. Love the games lol.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Guess what!!!!!! FF says I Od!!!! I think I am back on track after 5 months of messed up cycles!!!! I am sooooo relieved!!!! Thanks for all the support ladies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Yay!!!!!!!!!! Me too almost lol got my high temp today so I did O yesterday like I thought. Yay here goes to the tww. How is everyone else.


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! glad you guys can do the 2ww together, still waiting to see if i'll ovulate, hoping my temp goes up in the morning! not sure what my chart is suppose to look like...will my chart be affectedby sleeping alone one night, and then with dh the next? (he's been out of town M & Tues)


----------



## momwannabe81

I could but doubt it. Unless he was holding u all night lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Ur temp did go up but still low. So don't worry.


----------



## cckarting

no he wasn't but he was in bed and my dog was laying on my feet, i know i thought so too i have my fx for a nice temp spike tomorrow!


----------



## momwannabe81

i have everything crossed for u. legs too don't need them open anyway now lol


----------



## cckarting

haha! I'm hoping i O soon so i can be in the 2ww with you guys! just waiting for that big temp rise......still waiting.............still waiting............. :) oh i'm tired tonight, time for a movie and bed i think. think positive for high temps tomorrow!


----------



## Stelly

YAY! How exciting- you are now in the official TWW! *happy dance* :D 

I was gonna say CC... DH in bed shouldnt effect it too much.. unless he wakes you up a bunch or clutches you the whole evening :) I hope you get a temp spike! All is crossed as well! (although I can't promise the legs will be ;) DH leaves for 2 weeks Monday!

Well... may be TMI... but I had a tiny smidgen of brown discharge today. Only once and was when I wiped... probably would have missed it if I hadn't been watching all signs like a hawk :) SO- do you think this is possibly an impending AF??? I have no cramps at all.. just some sore boobs.. but thats been like that the whole time.. I went from a C to a DD! Gah- I feel like an overanalyzing zealot! :p


----------



## Stelly

AAAnd I totally realized the DH/ legs closed comment could be taken terribly wrong an innappropriately lol.. .I meant that just as a "get the baby making in while we can" way...just to clarify :D 

OH, and since I missed all the official name introductions! I am Tessa :) stelly is a childhood nickname. Hi all!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lmao Tessa, we all caught on i'm sure! I've had a kinky mind lately so yeah right on!!


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> Guess what!!!!!! FF says I Od!!!! I think I am back on track after 5 months of messed up cycles!!!! I am sooooo relieved!!!! Thanks for all the support ladies!!!! :hugs:

Your chart looks so pretty I wanna cry for happiness!!! :cry::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

LMAO @ Michelle It finally looks good to me too!!!!
HI TESSA!!!! :D


----------



## cckarting

i'm so excited for you girls! my temp went back down this morning, so no O for me :( I still keep waking up around 4 so i hope that's not messing up my temp to bad, I usually go right back to sleep. i guess all i can hope is af shows soon so i can start again....


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am surprised about my temps today. I had a rough night. I cried and was sick to my stomach for a while. The night started out great we went to the drive in and saw dolphin tale and the smurfs with the kids and then on our way home half the road was full of cops. We just thought it was a check point, no big deal. Then we drove past and it wasnt. CSI was there if you know what I mean and they didnt bother covering anything up. It brought back really bad memories of my late hubby and I was instantly sick to my stomach and wanted to puke. I cried all night. My husband is thinking about calling and making a complaint. They should have had the whole road blocked and not let anyone through. Anyways sorry for venting. Im still disturbed by it all. Hope I didnt put a damper on anyone.


----------



## cckarting

that's terrible! i would call and complain too it's nothing anyone should have to see, i hope your feeling better today.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am just really glad my kids were asleep. that would have really messed them up.


----------



## momwannabe81

Amanda I'm sorry u had a rough night. but ur chart still looks good.
CC i think ur sitll in for Ov ur temps are still low as pre O so give it a few more days, i know the wait is frustrating, but u will get regular soon.


----------



## cckarting

i'm glad they were asleep too! I'm still going to temp and i have my hopes up i'm going to O i just wish it would happen already! :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

It will happen. :)


----------



## cckarting

yea it will, one of these months..........


----------



## momwannabe81

One of these days.... stay positive


----------



## cckarting

i'm really really trying, i was just thinking i was going to have my spike today (trying to be positive) so i was kinda let down this morning. Maybe they will go up from now on!


----------



## momwannabe81

It might be a little longer too. So know u might be waiting but u will O. Maybe within the week. U can't really look at ur chart right now.


----------



## cckarting

i'm really hoping its soon! it's getting to the point if i do finally ovulate and i have a normal lp it will be the longest cycle i've ever had! anyways how you feeling?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm good. Watching movies with dh. Just relaxing.
;)


----------



## cckarting

sounds fun!i'm playing sudoku for a bit, then off to bed for the night, it's addicting so it may be awhile lol :)


----------



## momwannabe81

lol yeah can't do just one of those lol, had them taken aways cuz couldnt stop lol. still no cross hair but sure will get them tomorrow


----------



## cckarting

you didn't get cross hairs yet? my temp went down again this morning, I didn't think it could go down any further! ugh I'm already tired today, and the day just started! hopefully the day goes fast!


----------



## momwannabe81

I override it so it gave them to me, but it did it last month bc i didn't go from a lowest temp to higher, if u look u see now my Ov day my temp was slightly higher then the day before so FF takes 4 days of high to give me cross hair, i will take the override out tomorrow after i take my temp


----------



## cckarting

oh ok i c! How's the wait going for everyone? So for me to get cross hairs will have to be above 97.6? sorry it's my first month temping so I don't know what to expect, or if my chart even looks alright or not!


----------



## Stelly

Well CC, wish I had some good insight on charting but alas- it is a complete mystery to me lol. 

How is the two week wait going for you guys?? Any symptoms yet?

I am on CD 84 now... I had just a day of brown slight pink tinged discharge two days ago.. now nothing. Only 14 days till my doc appt! I am soooo curious as to what the heck they are going to tell me


----------



## momwannabe81

cckarting said:


> oh ok i c! How's the wait going for everyone? So for me to get cross hairs will have to be above 97.6? sorry it's my first month temping so I don't know what to expect, or if my chart even looks alright or not!

I think ur coverline is more like 97.3 so when ur temp goes above that for 3 days that's when it will give u cross hair with it lowest temp before spike being ur O day. Make sense?. So like now ur in ur pre O temp. So that's y I say might be a week. Ur body got rid of the progesterone and ur estrogen is now doing what it does after af. So don't give up just yet.


----------



## cckarting

so by going by what you said, my highest days would have the progesterone still in my system it took 5 days to leave my system, so can it be a gradual to getting past 97.3 or does it have to go past there in one temp shift and stay up there? I'm glad someone knows something about this temp thing cuz i'm a moron! :) I will be exstatic if i O this month even if i don't get a bfp!


----------



## momwannabe81

Once u O ur temp will spike above ur coverline and stay until af arrives that day or the before it will drop. U produce estrogen before ov and progesterone after u Ov


----------



## momwannabe81

Stelly said:


> Well CC, wish I had some good insight on charting but alas- it is a complete mystery to me lol.
> 
> How is the two week wait going for you guys?? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> I am on CD 84 now... I had just a day of brown slight pink tinged discharge two days ago.. now nothing. Only 14 days till my doc appt! I am soooo curious as to what the heck they are going to tell me

Now i may sound dum :dohh: to ask this but have u tested while u wait? I mean all ur symptoms point to pregnancy (especially the bbs size increase). Could u be one of those that don't get positives unless by blood? Not to give u false hopes or anything but is there a chance that u are preggo? I mean since mc they say u r more fertile right after so..... Ugh i hate myself cause i feel i'm giving u false hopes but can't help but wonder. (which im sure ur already doing)


----------



## IwannaBFP

I have a week left til testing and I am going crazy I really really want to go to the store. 
Stelly my sweet strong friend You hang in there lady. I know how that is. You just want the cycle to be over with already whether it me bfp or bfn. I know that my cycle finally came back to normal after my longest cycle. FX for you!!!!
CC Im glad you are keeping a PMA keep that up. :)
Michelle what day are you testing? We are pretty close on our days. FX!!!! 
:hugs: to you all.


----------



## cckarting

i'm trying haha! So my temp really went up today, but i'm not sure if that's because I had two extra stow aways in my bed this morning or not :( My dh checked my cervix last night and he said it was low and hard, but this morning i can't reach it. I think mine moves around to much! I very rarely can feel it, but it seems that later in the evening I can just feel the tip, so I dunno how well i can go on my cp for ovulation!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well I know in the mornings its very low and higher in the evenings. Its best to check the position of it after BM and exercise. And at the same time everyday. I check mine early afternoon. Hope that helps.


----------



## cckarting

I have him check mine around 930pm every night and lastnight it was around 10ish and he said it's never been that low before, and it feels harder. I can never reach mine in the morning, i always try after my fmu, and never anything! so i don't know why mine gets lower at night......I'm hoping i get another temp spike tomorrow


----------



## IwannaBFP

I hope your temp goes up too. FX!!!!


----------



## cckarting

so i was doing some more reading on a site about temping and things that affect your temps and i do most of them! i sleep with my legs out of the covers, i'm pretty sure i'm a mouth breather at night, and i like my windows open when i sleep! is it going to do me any good to keep temping?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yes keep temping. :) and no more reading. Lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Yes!!! Those things might affect temp but not majorly. U have to look for a pattern. Be patient as once u O ull see what I'm talking about. Look at mine. And I never wake up T the same time.
Amanda I'm due to test the 10th if I can hold off. Maybe the 8th


----------



## cckarting

haha i'm trying not to read but i seriously don't know what to do to help my chances! it's to late to take anything to help me O at this point its whatever happens happens and its driving me CRAZY!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh I know the first tww are as bad as the after o tww. Seriously there is nothing u can do but wait. As long u dtd every other day u r covered. Even every 3 Days is good. So just enjoy dh.


----------



## momwannabe81

Amanda us chat looks awesome. FX hun


----------



## cckarting

your chart does look good amanda! I hope it means a bfp for you! we bd every couple days not to bad, hoping it works this time. do either of you check your cp? how hard do you push when you check it? I just tried and i could reach mine but when i pushed on it it seemed harder and moved away??? if i gently touch it it's soft, way softer than last night? super confused!


----------



## momwannabe81

High and soft is when u O low and hard right before af. BUT its not the same for everyone. I check mine after work sit on the toilette and use middle finger. Try that and if still can't reach it. Try to push like u trying to poop and that helps it lower. But high/soft is a good sign with ewcm. But like I said it changes hour by hour and day by day. So use it for ovulation confirmation only.


----------



## momwannabe81

Amanda saw u had cramps. What dpo was it? I'm so curious to see ur temp tomorrow. Ik still early but its so different then other cycles and that 2nd jump. Ooo I'm getting exited. Hope u get ur bfp. Hope this is it for u. Scared to get excited to soon though.
My temp dropped today. So ff still not giving me crosshair. Hope it does tomorrow. No sptoms whatsoever but I know its still early. My cold is still here. Caugh too congested kind ugh.


----------



## cckarting

I don't get ewcm, at least since i started trying to find it lol! i don't know why it would be low and hard, and now its high and soft all in 24hrs? I have my fx for both of you!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well if u don't then have u tried grapefruit juice or Robitussin . It helps with cm and it will help pin point Ov too.


----------



## Stelly

I tend to check my position in the AM.. about 10. Although out of curiousity have you guys gone long periods of it just being watery? Not thick/creamy/eggwhite.. just.. water. lol.

Amanda, your chart is looking promising! FX'd with everyone else! 

I am wondering if there is anything safe to take to try and induce AF.. but if I happen to be pregnant wouldnt be harmful to a baby? I'm not finding much on effects of raspberry leaf or agnus castus. A friend of mine who is TTC #3 said to try cod liver oil?


----------



## Stelly

oh, and an oh so exciting note *insert eye roll here* lol, I do believe I have a bad bladder infection maybe spread to kidneys :( eck. Headed to the doctors tomorrow ASAP. 

DH went to give me a backrub (being the wonderful man he is) the minute he got to where my kidneys were, it hurt so bad it made me yelp. God bless antibiotics and I'll get all set tomorrow!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yeah I had cramps almost every night now around 8 oclock. Tonight was the worse tho. It was a lot of stinging and pulling in my uterus. I looked at my journal tho and I had the same thing at 6dpo last cycle. :) I dont remember it being this bad tho. ?? 
Love ya friends!!!! :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

FX its a good sign. 
Stelly make sure they do a bw while there since no period, they might. Also seen where several women got uti from bfp so hopefully this is also a good sign (sux the pain tho LOL)
Amanda ur chart is still looking great!!!
Shandra urs is also looking good, have u checked ur cm yet? i know u usually get it checked in the evening but that past few days u had watery and ur temp went up a bit, so maybe ur fixing to Ov, seen someone on here suggest that to get cm sample to put 2 fingers in and squeeze the cervix opening (like squeexing from a nipple but gently) and that would give u a better idea of what cm u have.
As for me FF is screwing with me and still not giving me cross hair, played with it over and over and even if i record a higher temp today it still won't give me the CH, ugh, i know i Ov then just dont get it


----------



## cckarting

I tried the tussin, and it didn't anything for me! was going to try the grapefruit but i cant choke it down, maybe i'll try again. I checked my cp after my bm and it was high and kinda soft, still no ewcm. my temp went up again, not much but its still something i guess! Still getting neg on my opk's so thats about it! how's it going with you ladies??


----------



## cckarting

oh and i lightly started spotting WTF is with that!


----------



## momwannabe81

Idk unless ur body is trying to start af or Ov bleed. I got that once before but was a tiny bit. Hope its a start for u, so u can Ov soon


----------



## momwannabe81

One cycle I used epo, grapefruit juice (try adding some sugar) and tussin. Had lots of cm that month. Have u tried epo?


----------



## cckarting

I dunno it's not pink really, it's almost like a creamy peach......I am worried about taking epo, i have a fear that if my estrogen is high the epo is only going to make it worse, and i won't ovulate anyways. not sure if that's how it works though??


----------



## Stelly

Well it's been an entire half day of utter frustration and more confused then I went in! Thought I was in the throws of a bad bladder/kidney issues but turn out no- no infection what so ever... Dr. felt my stomach.. says my uterus is enlarged (which makes me think "oh yay! preggers!!!) orders a blood test (the yes/no kind) came back negative. But he isn't convinced cause of my tummy... so he thinks im pregnant or have a fibroid tumor. Either way I have an ultrasound tomorrow... jesus I feel broken today :( I dont know why but I cried the whole drive home, felt so darn silly.


----------



## cckarting

I hope it turns out to be a bean! when i had my blood test, my dr said even though it was neg, didn't mean i wasn't preg, that there is a window where it wouldn't pick it up and if i hadn't gotten af in a week or two we would do another and a quant. I wasn't preg but hopefully you are :) Have you taken any soy or anything else to ttc? I was reading on a forum where some girls took soy and ended up with cysts or fibroids??


----------



## cckarting

ps-i don't like how they moved our thread! you can't ever tell if anyone write on here.....stupid!


----------



## Stelly

No I havent taken any soy.. I tried agnus castus to kinda kick things along to no avail :( I sure hope its a little bean!! I'm kind of worried if it does wind up being a fibroid... doc said if it is im looking at surgery since it'd be messing up my cycle and enlarging my uterus. Sick of this wait and see stuff, I just want a solid answer for once!


----------



## momwannabe81

Wow no wonder I haven't seen new updates LOL. I kind of figured they would as its just the 4 of us on here LOL. Anyway nothing much for me today, If i implant it would be anytime after today so fx. Ur chart looks good, seems as ur temps are stabilizing.
Shandra the epo is to be taken after u start af (cd1-5) up until Ov day, so now it is to late but next cycle u can try it, it has slighlty shorted my cycles (1-3 days) So it might help u next cycle. How the spotting going? Any better or worst? Hope its something good?

Stelly (sorry not sure u said ur name LOL) but i really hope it's a good thing, and if it's the other problem then at least u already have things planned out. 

Amanda How are u? Ur chart looks amazing, I wanna say it's almost triphastic but it's early so idk but could this just be it? Have you thought about testing?


----------



## IwannaBFP

good morning to my favorite gals! My computer cord broke so im using my phone and its v annoying lol my chart went tri last cycle I think. I will try and get a cord today ause I rlly am dbying to tt everyone u


----------



## IwannaBFP

But this will drive me crazy.


----------



## momwannabe81

But so far it's looking good. So fx on ur BFP and getting a new cord LOL.


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! my temp dropped a little this morning but nothing significant, i didn't have anymore lastnight or early this morning, but i did starting around 10! still the same peach color spotting, and my boobs hurt?????WTF this is rediculous already! Amanda it would be driving me crazy i'd have already had to test! Stelly it might have been the ac that i read about, check my thread about soy or ac it was someone in there, still hoping for a bean for you! FX for you michelle! i want one of us to get a bfp damnit! :)


----------



## cckarting

i read through my post and it was the soy that gave them the cysts!


----------



## momwannabe81

So is the spotting with cm? I think it body is trying to kick start itself. Which is good. I hope one of us get a BFP. Better yet all of us.
My temp is weird this month. FF still not giving me CH. I think my fever is throwing it off.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well curiosity got me and had to research on progesterone. So u took progesterone until cd 8 which it will stop u from Ovuulating. So now ur body is getting back on track to ovulate. Are u still dtd? So u cover ur basis for when u do O. So it will happen just later.


----------



## cckarting

I'm sure it is! i can't really tell if it's cm or not, i think so cuz it seems creamy sometimes and sometimes not, but it's still just peach, and it's not all the time....i'm so confused! so i was thinking back the last couple months, and i thought i was preg in aug, got pos opk the 4th and then got af on the 16th had a really heavy painful af, and ever since then it's hardly been more than spotting?? my body is totally f'ed up! i hope it's the start of something I hope my temp spikes tomorrow.......You feeling any better?


----------



## cckarting

yep took it til cd 8, yea were still bd'ing at least every other or every third day.....the more we bd the more my husband thinks he needs it haha! :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Canr you tell me what brown stretchy cm is at 8dpo


----------



## momwannabe81

Ooooooooo could it be ib? Makes sense as ur temp started going even further up. I wanna say test but might still be early lol. I'm a poas addict lol. I really hope this is it for u.


----------



## IwannaBFP

:dance: stretchy tho.?


----------



## momwannabe81

That's the cm mixed in. Yes even stretchy :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

I hope your right. That's why I like talking to you. always positive. I just hope it's not af showing early because I am cramping pretty bad right now


----------



## cckarting

i would test sat! i think ib can be stretchy starting to build your mucous plug??


----------



## cckarting

who am i kidding i'd test tomorrow :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

lmao I think I will tomorrow


----------



## cckarting

i wouldn't be able to wait! it would kill me, i'm kinda a poas addict haha.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh man now im nervous. :)


----------



## cckarting

just remember if it's neg it's still early! but with your temps it looks promising.....


----------



## IwannaBFP

so should I chart it as spotting or should I just put it in my notes section


----------



## cckarting

i would put it in the notes, or either way i guess it won't take anything away from it if you put spotting


----------



## cckarting

but since it's stretchy would it even count as spotting?


----------



## momwannabe81

yes stay positive. And if this isn't it don't get down bc it will happen one day. But its promising and remember it can't be af, ur LP don't change so Ov is confirmed and the cramps is also a very good sign. I'll list them so u will believe.
Brown cm = ib
Cramps = implantation
Ur 8dpo = perfect timing 
Af not due for another 7 days
U have 3 very promising signs. Oh and it chart is amazing. Last cycle u had dips but not this one.


----------



## momwannabe81

Yes ib can be different for everyone and most of us don't have it. But I think when we are ttc we tend to notice everything but when it not u tend not to pay attention as much. Also its brown and that's the good sign. FX hun


----------



## IwannaBFP

wow really good information thank you so much ladies. okay okay I feel a lot better about this ;)


----------



## IwannaBFP

michelle you should charge for the stuff haha


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol. I just hope not to bite my tongue later. But I actually would record spotting just to see what Ff says and note what the spotting was like. Only on to or panties too. ECT... It will not record af unless its flow. It will cross with other charts and give u a % at ur dpo of being ib. And chart looking tri. Is so promising


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> michelle you should charge for the stuff haha

lol I would feel bad. Especially if I end up being wrong (I hope I'm not ). But its my personality, like to help ppl feel better. It makes me feel better too. :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

yeah I think it said like 6 percent or something


----------



## momwannabe81

Good. See more positive. Its a low % but it adds up to everything else!! How many points does it give u? All I got is 15 :/


----------



## cckarting

points? how do you get points?


----------



## momwannabe81

Umm I guess its VIP only.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think I was at 32. Sorry still on my phone.


----------



## cckarting

yea, i'm not vip.......well even if i don't ovulate this month, my cycle is already longer than my last too! :) it's progress


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I'm on my phone too lol.positivity is the key ladies


----------



## Stelly

Well, back from the ultrasound. No baby bean :( just a big ol cyst thats about to burst (thats why I was having pain) I havent been ovulating and my uterine lining is thin... which they werent to excited about being that its been so long since not having AF... so lots of blood testing to see whats going on. Gave me pain meds for now and sent me home :( Guess I have to wait for more answers on my obgyn appt on the 10th.


----------



## IwannaBFP

So so sorry sweetie. Wish I coul give you a hug.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry stelly. At least u know what is wrong. I know they usually give either BC or progesterone to eliminate cyst. So maybe that's what they will do. But that's probably y u didn't Ov. Hope things work out.


----------



## cckarting

so sorry stelly! I hope they get everything figured out quick,you get to feeling better, and get you back on ttc! I'm still waiting for your post amanda! morning michelle!


----------



## IwannaBFP

bf n but that's okay it's still early


----------



## cckarting

yea it is, are you going to wait til af is due, or are you going to test in a couple days? if your tinged cm was implant it would take a while for hcg to show anyways. I still have hope for you! how you been feeling?


----------



## IwannaBFP

well I did throw up this morning. lol I have never had actual morning sickness I always got sick at night


----------



## cckarting

see were getting somewhere! i really hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## momwannabe81

Good morning ladies (or goodnight to me as i'm fixing to go to bed lol) 
Nice spike Shandra, maybe what u had is Ov bleed (actually makes sense as u said it was stretchy bet u it was mixed with ewcm), so fx that u just Ov.
Amanda sorry was bfn but ur temp is still going/staying up so fx, its stil early. ANd another symptoms added to the list. Woohoo So hope this is it for u!!!!
As for me have no symptoms, just a tooth bothering me lol (definetly not a symptom lol)
But still hoping. fx we get our BFPs


----------



## cckarting

i was surprised my temp went up this morning, all i need is another really good spike and i think it might give me ch! the anticipation is killing me! i think i'm done bding for a couple days i'm getting wore out! haha :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol hope so. FF sometimes takes 4-5 high temps to pontpoint O. But its looking good.


----------



## momwannabe81

I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS!!!!! and all i had to do was take fever out on a reo O temp, this whole time thought it would mess it up and never tried, geez probably would have had CH 3 days ago. LOL Anyway my temps don't look so great so idk what to think. I know its still early but......idk i guess going thru the "i'm out" phase.


----------



## momwannabe81

Amanda y do u have a circle for todays temp? I didn't see it this morning with a circle thought it was solid? Did u wake earlier/later? Oh well not much difference still looking great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cckarting

woohoo for ch! thats awesome, maybe youll get an implant dip and it will sky rocket tomorrow! i messed with my temp for tomorrow and if it stays the same as this morning i'll get dotted ch whatever that means!


----------



## momwannabe81

cckarting said:


> woohoo for ch! thats awesome, maybe youll get an implant dip and it will sky rocket tomorrow! i messed with my temp for tomorrow and if it stays the same as this morning i'll get dotted ch whatever that means!

dotted lines is when FF "Thinks" u Ov but not sure. The reason is bc of it high temps when stopped the progesterone. I do hope I get a dip or something on my chart cause it's not looking so great. Blah. Well would u consider clumpsy as a symptom? Cause I sure have been the last 3 days. I'm clumsy by nature but been worst. (I cannot grab anything w/o dropping it)


----------



## cckarting

i was terribly clumsy and forgetful when i was preg, once i tipped my plate on the floor and i just started crying! so i didn't get my ch :( my temp dropped again this morning.....


----------



## momwannabe81

Amanda has FF said ur chart is triphastic yet? It sure looks like it.
Shandra Fx that dip is an implantation dip. 
Me nothing to report, currently at a stand still, so frustrating.


----------



## cckarting

why does it tease me!?!?


----------



## cckarting

i hope so i haven't been feeling myself lately.......my boobs keep tingling and my nips have been getting hard, and an ache in my right side! and it still doesn't even say i've O'd yet my body is sooo mean to me!


----------



## momwannabe81

Maybe it will put them back after tomorrows temp. Or u are fixing to O. I'm crossing everything for u.


----------



## momwannabe81

Don't be down, remember even though u havent O yet ur still not out until the witch shows U could O any day.


----------



## IwannaBFP

happy saturday ladies! Yes mam ff picked it up on cd 21. had a small dip on 7dpo. But my remps are pretty steady right now. Hope they dont drop.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Michelle CONGRATS on the CHs yay!!!! :dance: 
I think its a hallow circle because I didnt get good sleep. I woke at the right time but I was up every hour. So I noted as sleep deprived.


----------



## IwannaBFP

So I just spotted a tiny tiny bit of redish brownish after a BM (which is nothing for me because I spotted with my last pregnancy after every BM) but FF took the triphasic off!!! ???? Does anyone know why?


----------



## momwannabe81

Take sleep deprived out. See what that does.


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! how's everyone doing? I was painting all day today ugh! sucked. so how's everyone feeling? Amanda when you testing again? I hope i O, I hope i O, I hope i O.........


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I hope u do too. I'm working so it sux lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Shandra that is some dip, wonder what is ur body is doin!? (I'm sure u are too) I hope u O soon. I really don't know what to say, but that dont give up, that something will happen. Fx hun


----------



## cckarting

Tell me about it! it's never been that low! i dunno wtf is going on, and i have no idea when to expect af. i'm thinking about maybe vag temping next month,maybe it would be more acurate? I sleep with a fan on, and my feet outside the covers and sometimes my window open. I dunno what to think, or to do for that matter......how's it going with you girls?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Witch got me five days early. Its ok tho. :) onto next cycle.


----------



## momwannabe81

Noooo Amanda. Is it full flow? I'm sorry it looked so promising.could it be ib? How long is ur LP. Has it ever been 11 days?. Sorry just was very hoping this was it. Are u ok? We are here if u wanna talk


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks sweetie. Not sure what to think. Its only after I pee today and it brightd. My lp is usually 14 days.


----------



## IwannaBFP

No cramps and temp is still high. Went down but still higher then coverline.


----------



## IwannaBFP

And I actually havent bled since this morning. But it was a lot.


----------



## cckarting

what the world is going on? it still looks to high to be af!


----------



## momwannabe81

Maybe its more ib. U did say u have bled with ur previous pregnancy. And they say pregnant with a girl is worst/different then pregnant with boys. I hope its just ur body adjusting. As long its not a flow ur still in. Have u tested? Or when will u test again? I hope its not af. FX
I had a good/weird dream. I was pregnant and didn't know until I went into labor and had a beautiful baby girl. Dark hair and eyes. She was so sweet. I even breastfed her in the dream. And had to call work trying to call in as had her that day and ppl wasn't hearing/listening/believing me when I said I had a baby. Then woke up. It felt so real yet it was weird. (I squeezed my nipple to see if milk came out but it wasn't but I still had the baby try and she was eating) like I said weird but nice.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh I love dreams like that. So sweet and real. :) idk what to think cause it was a lot. No clots. Neg frer yesterday. I spotted after bm with my other pregnancies. What about a cyst?


----------



## momwannabe81

I don't think a cyst make u bleed unless it burst and in that case it would hurt a lot(have had them, not burs, but I know the pain) anyway, I think its just more ib, it can vary. Once implants happens it takes 3-5 days to get a positive. I would try tomorrow, if neg again wait till ur due for af. Still promising tho.


----------



## cckarting

i hope your temp goes back up tomorrow, along with mine haha! hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks friend


----------



## momwannabe81

Make sure to let us know how the bleeding goes. We are here for u anytime. And if u want to chat(both of u) I have fb messages sent to my phone so we can chat anytime. Night or day (unless I'm sleeping lol). But anytime need encouragement and are down hit me up I will make u feel better ;-)


----------



## cckarting

thanks, i might have to take you up on that offer! i guess we'll see what tomorrow's temp looks like it'll probably go up for 2 days then drop down like it has been playing tricks on me! haha how you doing michelle? still feeling pretty normal, when you expecting af?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Love you ladies


----------



## cckarting

:) you guys are the nicest people that i have found on this site, and i'm glad i have you guys to talk to!


----------



## momwannabe81

:hugs: 
Nothing going on. Have had twinges/cramps when at work but think was from gas(tmi) as have had them in previous cycles. Although everytime I feel them it does raise an eyebrow and I think "what if?" but who am I kidding right. I guess I rather be negative so won't get my hopes up. My chart isn't helping as like u Sandra its doing a roller coaster "up and down up and down" so can't really rely on that giving me hope....the tww is so frustrating.


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty. It is nice to have someone to go on a ride with. Have been on here since April and never clicked with anyone but u 2(and Stelly). I'm worried about her. I hope she is doing ok. It probably would help her if she got on here. So she can talk to someone.
Anyway I probably will be up. Shandrabu record it temp around 7 right!! And Amanda u at 8ish. I might be up as I slept until 7p today. Gotta go to work around midnight for a few hours.ugh maintenance stuff. But hey shakes and ice cream are so yummy right after :D


----------



## cckarting

haha yea i record about 640, but i think my bbt is a bunch of crap! I took my temp right away on one side and got 96.04, and i was like wtf and i did again and got 96.40 (same as yesterday, then i tried it on the other side and got 96.95! how can they be so different? which temp do i use?


----------



## momwannabe81

What do u mean side . Like moved around bed? U record ur very first temp. The more u move the more ur temp will increase.


----------



## momwannabe81

oh Amanda temp went back up. YAY!!!! Mine too but only 2 hours of sleep. Might taken again later if I take a nap


----------



## eoinandconor

Hiya girls, im currently 10dpo.. af due around 7th Oct... im cycle has been 26 or 27 days for last 3 months.. this cycle i ovulated later than normal.. i always have 14day lp so i ovulated cd16 giving me a 30 day cycle this month.. im so ready for a bfp , i cant stop thinking about it, i just want to know either way now!!! 4 tests left to test, or af! :( 

Hope you girls are all well, Amanda i hope you are well, hows it going, tested yet??

baby dust for everyone FX for BFP all round these are all wanted babies!x


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey laura my love. Yes tested two days ago and it was neg. How are ypur?


----------



## momwannabe81

Damn phone. Was fixing to post and it loaded a ticker. Ugh
Can someone explain exactly what are vivid dreams. Had another odd in the 2 hrs I slept.
Hi Laura I'm Michelle I'll be testing the 8th. I have 1 ic. Well I'm actually at the DG should i buy some. Its payday. Hmm. I'll probably just get a BFN but so have had the urge lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

Michelle vivd dreams are ones you remember every detail off. And seems real. Like your baby dream the other night. I have em every nigjt after ovulation. Lol most people have em when they are preggo.


----------



## momwannabe81

I knew about having them as a symptom but wasn't sure. I usually don't remember my dreams or at least not every detail. Now its a little scratchy but I do remember the feeling I had from yesterdays. Oh can remember the beautiful eyes and those dark hairs. She was perfect. Today was about work. But was vivid. A little weird again as far as details. Dog at mcds would be a big no no. Lol. Didn't buy the test, knew I hate myself if i got a bfn.


----------



## cckarting

No, i mean i grabbed my bbt temped, got my reading, moved it to the other side of my mouth and did it again, and it was a big difference!


----------



## cckarting

do i go with the 96.04? or 96.95 or the happy medium 96.40. i didn't move talk, anything and it was that wat


----------



## cckarting

so glad to see your temp went back up again amanda!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well do u have another thermometer in the house? Try comparing that way. How long have u had it. Maybe batteries. But I would use the first one as that is ur usual pattern. 
I on the other hand had a huge spike (only 2 hrs of sleep tho) my sister said her heart stop when she saw that spike. Lol she stalking it. But I checked my cp and cm and by god had lots of it. More then ever had. Like I could fill up a teaspoon with what I got out. I know tmi but wow. I hope its a good sign.


----------



## cckarting

I hope it's a bfp for you! my temp seems to be spiking the wrong way! i just bought it not even a month ago :( the only other thermometer i have is an ear one...... i dunno whats going on if af is coming i just wish it would get here i'm getting so frustrated!


----------



## momwannabe81

Maybe u still have progesterone in u that/s y and the lower temps are ur estrogen is finally surging which does lower ur temp to get the lining ready. Use the same side of ur mouth, chart is about not what temp ur body is but the pattern.
My temp was a little lower after my nap but better then it's been.


----------



## cckarting

lets keep the temp going up! Ya i dunno what to think about temping anymore, i feel like its making me a little more frustrated than not knowing! haha so when are you testing?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hi ladies!!!!! OH my there is a lot to catch up on!!!!! I dont have to use my phone anymore!!!! :dance: 
How is everyone doing? Me, I am ok. I have been waiting for AF to show because I know she is coming. I am not cramping or anything but I just have a feeling. 
Oh yay I can look at ur charts now. :D FINALLY


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol welcome back to desktop lol. Ut chart looks good Amanda no af so keep hoping. 
Shandra tempting will confirm when u O so u don't keep wondering.
Freaky thing. I cleaned the shake machine last nightand today dreamt of a missing piece and when I came to work it was actually missing.


----------



## momwannabe81

Yay shandra ur temp went up. Hope it stays up.


----------



## cckarting

I know i so don't understand my body! Amanda when is af due? your temp keeps going up hopefully af wont show! that's weird michelle hopefully your dream about a baby will happen this month too!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so kind of getting tired of this. Amanda ur chart looks awesome, have u thought about testing?


----------



## IwannaBFP

hahahaha that dream is so weird. Kinda cool. Physic much!?! :)
I don't get why it keeps gong up. lol I'm not complaining I just know AF is coming. Due on Thursday. My temp usually goes down now. But I bled way too much to IB. But it only happen in the morning and went away those couple of days. I don't dare test. I tested yesterday with 3 tests because two came back v positive (the dollar tree ones) and the FRER one came back neg. I have had some messed up positive dollar tree ones in the past. I'm not sure why I keep using them. That's why I didn't mention it yesterday because they always give me false hope. :( Maybe I will test in the morning with another FRER.


----------



## IwannaBFP

CC I knew your temp was going to go up today!!!!!!!!!! Dont stress about the temping. Just take it once at the same time on the same side. And dont mess with it. ;) FF is looking for a pattern. I have an alarm set for mine I take it and I go back to sleep. :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

I overlayed my last two charts. So you can see the difference.


----------



## cckarting

there's no way i could not test with temp like that! tired of the 2ww, or tired of ttc?


----------



## cckarting

there's a big difference from last months chart! it's cool to see that before your temp went up the last two days it was the same as last month before it nose dived, i would TEST! :) haha sorry i'm a poas pusher!


----------



## cckarting

woohoo to testing in the morning, so how do you know af is coming???


----------



## IwannaBFP

Just because of all the bleeding. It was just way too much. It just happened again after BM. But it stops for the rest of the day. I don't get it. This has never happened. ??


----------



## cckarting

i've read some women have full flow their first month. I would think bleeding only once wouldn't count you out??? and you said with your other 2 you would bleed occasionally.......


----------



## IwannaBFP

This happened last cycle too.


----------



## cckarting

i def see something in the top one, and it looks like it has color! your tests looked like that last month?


----------



## IwannaBFP

no not that thick but there were lines on one I took last cycle.


----------



## cckarting

did they have color? I know the dollar store ones sometimes give evaps, but there pos if they have color. Did you get a frer for tomorrow? I've been hearing they have been giving a lot of evaps too lately......I hope you get your bfp in the am! i'll be stalking to make sure i see it GL! i have my fx for you.


----------



## cckarting

did you have 2 that looked like that last cycle? both your dollar store tests were pos yesterday? I'm sure by the time you took your frer your urine was to diluted!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yeah the one has a purple color. Your right it probably was diluted. I am nervous to test again. Have you heard of temps staying high right before AF is due?


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi i missed so much, Yes AF can show with high temps then spike down on the day, but the bleeding could just bee accumulating inside ur cervis and when u bm it pushes it out that probably it looks more. But don't give up hope. Frers are sensitive but not as some others, and like Shandra said ur urine probably was diluted. Fx for tomorrows testing, we will be waiting for the answer. But don't be scared to tell us if u test and is BFN bc we are here for u. and remember ur not out until the witch shows. Do u usually bleed before AF shows?


----------



## momwannabe81

cckarting said:


> there's no way i could not test with temp like that! tired of the 2ww, or tired of ttc?

tired of ttc. I never been poregnant or seen 2 lines on a test, so it's just frustrating and my mind starts giving bad ideas like something is wrong with me, then my other brain says there is something wrong and i'm ignoring it. My mind is a little crazy sometimes lol


----------



## cckarting

i know what you mean, i'm getting tired of ttc too! It's been so long trying and nothing coming from it......It really is frustrating and draining but you have to stay positive, because that's all you really have to keep you from going crazy, or it may cause you to go crazy not sure which yet! I just want to ovulate, it's as bad as waiting for a bfp! and messing with my chart doesn't help! if i get a 97.65 or higher it will say i ovulate but i dunno if it'll ever get that high. I just need af to start so i can start fresh.......


----------



## momwannabe81

I can imagine. I agree with going crazy lol. But we decided to take a break but at the same time I don't wanna wait again. We waited 6 years. I still hope but who knows. No dreams today.
I hope u di O. Which makes sense as u said u had cramps a few days ago, we'll just have yo wait.


----------



## cckarting

ya everything is a waiting game ttc! a break, how long you going to wait again?


----------



## momwannabe81

Not sure as we were going to use a different donor (don't know who yet). But who knows maybe we will keep the same. Hopefully don't have too though. We'll see how this cycle goes


----------



## momwannabe81

OMG omg omg FF said possible triphastic with imp dip cd 23. Its never said that before.


----------



## cckarting

hopefully this will be it for you, your chart looks better than any of your others before!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know. Today was the determine day. As usually my temp starts dropping today. But it didn't. Now my sister got me to test just having to hold it. As i drank alot of water before bed that it was diluted.
Glad to see ur temp went up. FX it stays.


----------



## cckarting

I'm so excited for you, I hope you get a bfp! I hope it stays up too. I had a dream last night that I took my temp and it was 98.01, and i got my ch. It was so real! but when i checked my ff it wasn't in there......I hope I get my ch tomorrow cuz then i'd be 9dpo, so close with you guys, and i could test sooner. my boobs hurt today but it could be from the bd'ing lol :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

My temp is way up so ff changed my o day. Im so frustrated. We didnt bd those days. :(


----------



## momwannabe81

they are dotted so don't worry yet. It means it's not sure tomorrows temp should determine. Fx


----------



## IwannaBFP

I hope I start tomorrow. I really was soooo excited my cycles were back on track for once. 
Congrats on ur triphasic!!!!!!!!!!!! That is sooooo exciting!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I wonder if I didn't chart the spotting it would have said triphasic still. I am going to keep it on there I am just trying to understand FF a lil better. Plus 2 of my pregnancy's didn't show on a test until I was 6 weeks plus. ahhhhh I think I am done!!!! If its accurate then the next time I O will be when my hubby is out of town for a month.


----------



## momwannabe81

I still think FF was right the first time. The temps its putting O now are to high. U are showing the same pattern as previous cycle and today or yesterday ur temp should have dropped but it didn't. So af is indeed due tomorrow and if she don't show u might still be in. Like u said never got positive until 6 weeks.
Just waiting for the urge to pee so can test, have a headache but i think bc i slept to much the last 2 days.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I hope so!!!! OK I will chill out now and be more positive. lol
TOO MUCH SLEEP!!! What's that!?! I haven't slept too long in like 10 years. lol 12 dpo thats pretty good range to poas. Have you this cycle yet?


----------



## momwannabe81

Never tested till now and it was bfn just now. Idk I guess I just need to wait till tomorrow to see what my temp does. My headache still here tho.


----------



## IwannaBFP

FX for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty. I'm going to buy frer and go from there


----------



## IwannaBFP

What did you use today?


----------



## cckarting

Boy i missed a lot! I have everything x for you two! See what i get for doing paperwork I miss everything! So are you late now amanda, or is af still due?


----------



## IwannaBFP

AF is due tomorrow. My temps are crazy high tho. I am hoping I start because FF is saying I Od really late again. :( I took something off my chart because I am not really good at checking my CP anyways so I took off the High part of one day and it changed it back to the 14th. ????
How are you!?!


----------



## cckarting

i'm glad it went back to the 14th! did you test again this morning? do you still feel af coming?


----------



## momwannabe81

I took my temp after an hour nap and it's the same as this morning, so thats good but got another bfn (kind of figured) but i had one IC which i used this morning and then got 3 frers and did another one this afternoon. Af is due saturday so i guess i should just wait what tomorrow temps bring, my work schedule changed (yay) so i get to take it earlier in the day and not so late anymore. 
Amanda I would test tomorrow since thats when ur due and if she don't show wait a week. What did u take off on ff to make it change back? Just curious!
Shandra i hope ur temp goes up tomorrow, but if it don't we will still be here when its time for u to test, don't worry we won't abandon u :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

I tested this morning with a FRER and got a neg. I took off the one cp i put on there. I am not really good at it anyways so I took it off. And it changed everything. I really think I will start tomorrow although have zero cramps. But when I checked my CM today it was bloody and clotty. I am ok with starting tomorrow and not having a long cycle. Im not going to test again. :) I have a doc app on the 21st Thank God!!!! My hormones are all kinds of wacky these days. I cry all the time and I mean all the time. For no reason. Well I have reasons but Its been almost 4 years since my husband passed and 1 year since my sis in law passed. Maybe its the holidays around the corner. who knows. I just feel crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## cckarting

I don't think i'll test unless i get ch. I don't think there would be a chance if it's saying i didn't even ovulate! I just wish someone would get their bfp this cycle!


----------



## cckarting

haha I know how that goes last week I cried almost all day for no reason! everything made me teary eyed! I was watching greys anatomy while i was folding clothes and i was a wreck!


----------



## IwannaBFP

CC with all the bding you have been up to you should be having like twins or something. lol


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL i hope we all do. Amanda u do know that emotions like those are also another symptom!? I really hope u get ur BFP, i'm sorry though ur sad about ur family and i'm sure they wouldn't want u to be sad for them, as they are watching over u from heaven and protecting u and the kids so be happy bc u got some great angels watching over u.


----------



## momwannabe81

At least Shandra is taking by force the relaxed approach LOL


----------



## cckarting

Yea were not necessarily on the smep plan but we might as well be :) he seems to think he "needs" it more now that were trying haha. i am TRYING to be relaxed about it all i was soo stressed about it in the beginning it was getting to me. so if it happens it happens i guess i'm doing everything i can to get a bean. and twins would be pretty crazy, but if i did i hope they were girls haha!


----------



## momwannabe81

well I think I'm out. Went to check cm and there was blood. My temp dropped too. And when I reported the spotting ff took the tri away. The spotting is just like every month.


----------



## IwannaBFP

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Stay away :witch:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well the one thing you can appreciate is being on time instead of a long ass cycle. 
I hope you are ok!!!! :hugs: GO listen to some booty shakin music and shake it girl!!!! And eat your favorite ice cream!!!!

My temps are still up. And of course the day AF is due I have ZERO bleeding even after a BM. lmao I dont know what to think. I know that today I feel 100 times better tho. Not depressed so far. I had a girls night last night. I think I needed that and then came home to my sweet hubby and some bow chica wow wow!!!! lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

CC your chart is lookin really good now!!!!!! What is ur CM like?


----------



## cckarting

I don't think it looks very good, but thanks! it's still kinda watery i guess.....I feel like shit today though. Thought af started but it's till only spotting, my boobs hurt, my back hurts, i'm having cramps, and heart burn! i'm ready to die today! Sorry Michelle you still deciding to wait for a while before ttc again? Amanda did you test this morning?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Nope I am not testing until Sat. I am not even considered late until tomorrow.


----------



## cckarting

ic, are you nervous? oh my i feel like ive been run over!


----------



## cckarting

so I need some imput ladies. So As you know I was taking progesterone the first part of my cycle and we thought my first 5 temps were high because of the progesterone. So if i take my first five days worth of temps out i get ch! so would it be more, or less accurate if i take my first 5 temps out or not??


----------



## momwannabe81

cckarting said:


> ic, are you nervous? oh my i feel like ive been run over!

Shandra if ur chart is right u are 10 dpo, maybe its time for u to test :test::test::test:. 
I'm ok for now no flow yet (havent check since then) but i have a pad on just in case. 
Amanda i'm glad u are doing better, hope u get ur BFP saturday (better today lol:test::blush:)


----------



## cckarting

so even if i take out my first three temps i get ch's????? what should i do?


----------



## cckarting

I started spotting AGAIN today, but it's just brown discharge and not even every time i use the restroom, so i don't think i'm going to test until i get some imput on what i should do about my chart.......


----------



## momwannabe81

Is that what u did? if i click ur chart now would it not have the temps?
I would leave it but lots of ladies only start temping 3 days before O ignoring the prior so i guess it would be ok to take them out. Really up to u.


----------



## cckarting

I hope i did ovulate, cuz maybe my big dip could be an implantation dip???? ugh i dunno this is so confusing!


----------



## cckarting

ya if you click on my chart now, you will see ch, and thats because i took my first 3 days temps out!


----------



## momwannabe81

U can do 2 things which is 1.test to give u a piece of mind or 2.wait a few days and see if u start af.


----------



## momwannabe81

K so i'm right and u are 10dpo and have symptoms of either so now it's really up to u to test or wait


----------



## cckarting

it's to late to test today as i've had a TON to drink! maybe i will tomorrow, do you think taking out the first three days temps will be a problem? or just give me false hope?


----------



## momwannabe81

I don't think its going to be a major problem as long as u keep temping FF will pick up O if ur temps change. Just realized just cause it's giving u ch don't mean it's accurate, it could change any day but it tries to go back to the same spot so maybe u indeed did O and are 10 dpo. It's worth testing in the morning and hopefully its going to be a surprise :) but it could also be not and af show. How long is ur lp do u know?


----------



## cckarting

I really have no idea! haha they've been so crazy lately i don't know when to expect it. my last 2 cycles were 22 days long. and before i started the progesterone they were 30-38 days long and i'm on cd 31, so either way it should be here next week......i think i dunno what to expect.


----------



## IwannaBFP

CC!!!!! :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Did I mention you should :test:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am finally having AF cramps!!!!! :D


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL i agree, just do it lol we did already its ur turn lol


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> I am finally having AF cramps!!!!! :D

i hope its not her


----------



## IwannaBFP

I will be happy either way. Seriously it sound dumb but I will be happy not to have a long cycle again. I would much rather be pregnant but ff scared me with the whole I ovulated way late.


----------



## momwannabe81

i understand, just be nice to get a BFP between the 3 of us, I'm out but there is still a chance for u 2


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am pretty sure I am out to. Still having cramps and spotting now. Temp is also dropping v slowly.


----------



## cckarting

are you in full flow michelle? I will test in the morning, i doublt i am though! my temps just don't look right to get a bfp!


----------



## cckarting

what you talking about amanda, your temp hasn't even dropped yet!


----------



## IwannaBFP

lol I temp during the day too. Its obviously never the same but it gives me an idea. Its dropping and Im all over my house cleaning and that good stuff. ( I am a huge cleaner when I start) lmao I am not sure why but I just get a burst of energy.


----------



## cckarting

I know once i start cleaning its hard to stop, it's just getting me to want to start haha! i dunno if i should test or not........i don't feel pregnant I just think maybe i'm having an off day or something?


----------



## momwannabe81

Wow maybe we can start a new cycle together lol. I'm not full flow just watery and pink. That's how I usually start. I know its it. I might try one more time if donor up to it, as long I can convince dh. Although I have thought of doing it and not tell him and make him think its his but that's my soap opera mind kicking in lol. I could never do that.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Why would dh not want you to? I am sure this is hard for you guys and Im sorry you have to go thru it. Yeah I would try to keep the days of our lives out of it. lol


----------



## cckarting

so would you normally have full flow tomorrow michelle? I still have some sort of spotting going on......not all the time though and its darker like a tan color. Heck i dunno what's going on!


----------



## cckarting

so i was talking to the dh telling him about my crazy day, and how my boobs feel funny "so of course he wanted to touch them" and he said they feel fuller..........hopefully a sign??


----------



## momwannabe81

Hopefully it is.
I should start flow sometime tomorrow. Nothing on pad yet just tiny bit with cm.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hello ladies! Full bbs is good. Funny about ur hubby. Lol still no af here! Going on 16dpo unless I ovulated late! Which I dont think I did. Still spotting after bm.


----------



## momwannabe81

Nothing much on my end. Still no flow.


----------



## cckarting

so i tested this morning..........and a BFN :( so i'm not real sure what's going on with me! my boobs hurt,my back hurts,i'm still spotting,i don't know when to expect af, this is crap! haha sorry i don't mean to be whiny i'm done! So how are you ladies? anything fun planned for the weekend?


----------



## momwannabe81

Well af started it's still light but the dull and cramping is starting, should get heavy sometime tonight so will see. Got to work so who knows how well that will go.
Well Shandra now i guess u should just wait another week and test. If she don't show of course.
Amanda how are u?


----------



## cckarting

yea i dunno if i'll even test then.......maybe two weeks. working this weekend that sucks! I don't know what to thihnk anymore......


----------



## IwannaBFP

HAPPY WEEKEND LADIES!! 
CC sorry for the bfn. No AF yet so your still in lady!
Michelle I think I am right there with you. My temp went WAYYYYYY down Still no AF tho! ?????????????????????????????????


----------



## cckarting

oh wow your temp did drop! no af yet, but i'm STILL spotting!


----------



## IwannaBFP

what kind of spotting? Like after the bathroom? Brown? Red? 
My sis spotted for like the first 2 months. It's quite normal to spot in the first trimester.


----------



## cckarting

well yesterday it was brown, today it's pretty red, and yes only when i go to the bathroom.....so i dunno what's going on maybe it's just a light af, but i wanted to start soy this month, cd2-6. My temp keeps going up so i dunno what to think


----------



## cckarting

I think i'm going to put down light flow for today. It still isn't enough to "leak" to the liner but it's there every time i wipe and there seems to be more every time i have to pee. So i'm thinking tomorrow i'll start soy, cd 2-6! does that sound alright?


----------



## momwannabe81

Idk I wouldn't until its a flow. If not getting to liner then its spotting. Maybe wait a few more days.


----------



## cckarting

:( so if it goes to the liner, then i can count it as light flow? when should i expect my temp to go down? I still think i'm out no matter what though......how's your day going?


----------



## momwannabe81

My day is blah. Period started. Still light I'm going thru the blah phase lol. No cramps yet but still.... I would ask on the soy thread see what they think.


----------



## cckarting

i dunno what i wanna do i just feel so helpless not knowing wtf is goign on. I hadn't felt any different until yesterday when my bb hurt, heartburn, gassy,backache,cramps. So i thought maybe i was getting a uti, but i tested today and my urine was clear! the spotting has lightened up a bit this afternoon so i guess i'll hold out a few more days :S


----------



## IwannaBFP

Here is a funny that I found to help cheer you up!!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP




----------



## cckarting

haha LOVE IT! so the bleeding has pretty much stopped now, and my bb still feel really full (like when i was breast feeding) i guess well see what my temp says tomorrow?? how's your day been amanda?


----------



## IwannaBFP

My day has been pretty good. Kinda lazy in this crappy weather we are having in good ol utah!!!! Now I am enjoying a coconut rum and oj drink. It's pretty good. :D I figured I deserved a nice lil treat. Then We are going to play some rock band with the boys. 
What are you up to?


----------



## cckarting

rock band is so fun! well its a beautiful night here so we walked up to the football field and watched a little football, now were going to have some popcorn and watch home alone :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

SOUNDS AMAZING!!!!! I love popcorn!!!!!! and Home Alone. My 7 year LOVES LOVES LOVES that movie.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Makes me want Christmas


----------



## cckarting

it was a blast! it's my boys fav movie right now!


----------



## cckarting

i dunno if i'm ready for christmas yet! i still have his birthday to get through yet :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

I just love the holidays. They are hard with out certain family members here but I still enjoy them.


----------



## cckarting

I love the holidays too! i know how you feel about your loved ones, my dad died six months before i got preg with my ds.....so it's hard not having him around to see my babies or see me get married. So it's hard but being with family makes it much easier!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well looks like I missed all the fun
had a bad day today between af and my dog going crazy and biting a lil girl. Scary thought as I know what happens to dogs that bite but she's not pressing charges since didn't break the skin. I would die if my dog was put down. He's my baby :'(
Dh is conflicted as he is not ok with the biting but he also loves the dog so he was freaking out.


----------



## cckarting

oh no! thats not good, hopefully today goes better, and the biting was just a fluke! not such a good night here either, looks like the flu has gotten jack so we were up all night, so my temp may not be that accurate but i think i got 3 hours of sleep before i temped maybe 4 but im not sure. :( but he's feeling better now so thats good. still no real flow so i dunno what to call this haha


----------



## cckarting

ttyl


----------



## momwannabe81

Sorry long day. How's everyone. Its game day here so will be busy all day ugh.


----------



## cckarting

Not to bad today, not feeling the greatest. Not much new to report need to get sewing some costumes haha


----------



## momwannabe81

Shandra ur chart is looking good. Hope this month is it for u.


----------



## cckarting

thanks, tests looks like a bfn this morning though :( if i were preg it should be a pretty dark line by now with it being 13dpo, so i'm done testing for a week or so, plus my temp did go down this morning! hope your having a good morning, and having a good day. going to get some cleaning and sewing done today! :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Good Morning ladies!!!! So I havent been on. It was a BUSY weekend. :) How are you feeling today?


----------



## momwannabe81

Not much on my end, af almost over i hope, havent had major cramps which is good for once.


----------



## IwannaBFP

That good. I haven't either but its def back to normal. HEAVY!!!! Where after my MC it was panty liner light. I wanted to take a fering test on CD3 and totally forgot. :( I have never used one before so I thought I would try it. I thought I was going to start using OPKs again but they stress me out too much so I think I am going to stay away from those and just go by my body signs. :)


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! been sick with the flu all day, not much new to report temp dropped a little, but still no af, or spotting


----------



## IwannaBFP

CC sorry you are sick. I think I am getting there. :( my throat is a lil sore and been sneezing a lot. BUT happy :dance: for no AF for you!!!!


----------



## cckarting

thanks, i'm feeling a lot better now, still not awesome though. i hope you don't get sick! yea i'm torn between not having af yet.........had a bfn yesterday so i fig it would show by now! do you think i o'd on the cd21? someone said maybe the cd28, who knows lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Well ff says yo test in 5 days wait till then. FX for u. Flu could be a symptom but its also going around. 
I on the other hand having issues at home with dh. Idk what is going to happen with us.


----------



## cckarting

i hope you guys figure it all out. im pretty pos its the flu its hit everyone in the house, and i'm the last dh was so sick lastnight, and i got sick this morning


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so top but know him to well he'll act like nothing is wrong but there is.


----------



## Canada8

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this and looking for some TTC buddies! I am finishing up my af, it came on oct 7...,,so nervous...how do you stay relaxed


----------



## cckarting

hi canada! it's not so much relaxed as try and stay occupied lol


----------



## Canada8

cckarting said:


> hi canada! it's not so much relaxed as try and stay occupied lol

Hahaha it was worth the shot to ask! Ha


----------



## cckarting

So i need your help ladies! I'm on cd 36 and i decided to take a hpt and a opk (answer brand one) with fmu. I could see an indent on the hpt but the opk was pos! I took a shower and decided to do another opk (answer one) it had only been about 15 min, and it was pos, so with the same pee i used one of my last digi's and got a smiley! WTF???


----------



## cckarting

oh and it was a dollar store hpt i took....


----------



## IwannaBFP

CC I know so many girls who have gotten a pos OPK and neg HPT and be preggo!!!! OH MAN I hope this is it!!!!! I would retest in a couple of days with FMU. lol I know like your gonna wait a few more days. lol I hope this is ur BFP lady!!!! FX!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

:hi: Canada!!!!! I am so glad you found us. We are a small but awesome group here. :) GL in ur TWW!!!! Mine cycle also started on the 7th!!!!! WOO HOO hopefully we can be bump buddies too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canada8

iwannaBFP. .......sister I hear yah! I will post when I am starting mybovulation cause you should also be on the same track.....pls post yours as well! Looking forward to this wonderful journey with you ladies!!


----------



## cckarting

I think i'm going to get a frer and try later tonight and again in a couple days, but i feel really ummm....wet?(TMI) could i possibly be ovulating this late?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yes you could be. I didnt ovulate until cycle day 40 something once. :( But you never know.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Canada8 said:


> iwannaBFP. .......sister I hear yah! I will post when I am starting mybovulation cause you should also be on the same track.....pls post yours as well! Looking forward to this wonderful journey with you ladies!!

OH mine is posted all the time. :) My Ovulation Chart.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Poor CC I feel for you hunny! I have been there. Just not knowing is so frustrating.


----------



## cckarting

i'm going to be so pissed if i'm ovulating now! we haven't dtd for like a week because i was spotting and already had ch, and we were all sick! ughhhh!


----------



## momwannabe81

Its ok shandra I think it still ok. I have moments that I'm wet especially if before af or if I'm horny lol. But just dtd just in case. This cycle is a mess but I do hope u get a pos hpt instead of opk ;)
welcome Canada I'm Michelle and we are all on the same cycle so will see. Dh agreed for another try with donor. We've had issues these last few days but either way I want a baby whether I'm single or not


----------



## cckarting

not sure what to think it is, if i'm ovulating now, would my lining be any good anymore? and if not could i be preg, but not have a hpt pick it up yet??


----------



## IwannaBFP

I thought I was on the wrong website with this new look. :) Yes CC it is still possible to get preggo and have a healthy one too. There is actually a thread on here that talks about it. One lady was on like cd 60, another was cd 100. 
Michelle I hope you are doing ok. :( I am glad you get another try with donor.


----------



## cckarting

well that makes me feel better! i keep pos opk's and there still pos with no holding it at all, i wish i knew how to upload pics cuz i would show you how bright they are, way darker than control line!


----------



## cckarting

i'm feeling achy, crampy, and my back hurts. it feel like af is coming?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Just keep bding sweetie!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

So I am on CD 6 and I am V wet and have EWCM!!! WTH!?!?! Could it be that way because my sex drive is increased!?! Either way I am getting busy later. lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol they say not to check cm if ur hmm horny lol. Cause it will cause that. I'm good I think we still have to talk more.
Amanda better get bz anyway just in case. O is just around the corner. The first 2 usually fly. I need to setup with donor the next few days but idk when I'm due to O yet. Haven't checked or temped yet either.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Im like a walking horn dog these last few days. I swear I look at my husband and I wanna jump him. lol Maybe I wont heck it for a couple days. lmao 

How come you havent checked or temped? Is your give a F broken!?! I hate those days!!!!! I hope you are ok friend. :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

oh i'm going to bd! i'm kinda excited either way! did another opk and still VERY pos!


----------



## cckarting

michelle i hope everything works out for you guys you deserve that bfp!


----------



## cckarting

got our bd'ing in, think well do it tomorrow and thurs just to be safe :) guess we'll see what tomorrows temp brings!


----------



## momwannabe81

U guys crack me up lol. Things a bit better we talked and got it out. I usually dont start temping until af is over. So probably will start tempting tomorrow ect. Still spotting so a lil squimesh checking cp-cm since still spotting. FX this is it for us.


----------



## cckarting

i hope we all get our bfp this cycle! so i caved and tested with a frer and i think its an evap? its pink on the top and bottom when i take it apart,but cant tell if it goes all the way through :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Post it. Go to advance and look for attachments once u saved it on ur PC. Wanna c wanna c


----------



## cckarting

here it is! it was taken 4hrs ago, pic just taken a few min ago, taken out of case probably 7 min after peed on, thought i could see something, but not like this!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0446.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh and look on instructions there might be a $2 coupon. I usually buy 3 pack for price of 2.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh I see it. Post it in the pregnancy forum and see what they say. They are experts there. I'm gonna follow u lol


----------



## cckarting

i did, no one answered me :( i got a 3 pack so i'm going to test again in the morning, so i just dunno it kinda looks like an evap, but i'm really hoping its not :(


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope its not either. It be awesome. Give it time. UK ladies usually on here about 5-6 am, more of them. Fx


----------



## cckarting

haha i can't stay up that long! i'll be about getting up for the day


----------



## momwannabe81

i bumped ur thread up. Did u test?


----------



## cckarting

thanks! yea i did, bfn:( I had a big temp dip this morning, opk is still pos, so going to do a digi at noon i'm guessing its ovulation......but hey at least with two days pos opk's i'm most likely going to ovulate right?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Was that ur frer? I always get a ghost line. But nothing like that!!!!


----------



## cckarting

yea, it was a frer! in my mind there crap now!


----------



## momwannabe81

Don't think that way. But i know what u mean, i probably would die if got an evap as i never got a 2nd line ever and would get exited for nothing, but hey positive thing is u might indeed be ovulating so get bding. fx that u do get ur bfp in 2 weeks


----------



## cckarting

so i could ovulate right, it's a good sign to have 2 days of positives?? or could i still not ovulate?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yes mam. Maybe today or tomorrow.


----------



## momwannabe81

Agree with Amanda


----------



## cckarting

well at least some good news! i really hope i get a definate O date! then at least i'd know i'm ovulating


----------



## cckarting

do you think the spotting could be better for my lining to get rid of some of the old lining??


----------



## cckarting

So i tested at noon and it's neg, does that mean i've ovulated now?


----------



## momwannabe81

Could be or still in the process. Probably sometime today but bd anyway so u cover all ur basis today and tomorrow. I had the same question last month and no direct answer.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think you are supposed to go buy the first positive opk. 2 days from that.


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! i think i heard you can ovulate anywhere from 24-36 hours after first pos opk. mine was pos for 24 so i would think sometime today??


----------



## momwannabe81

hope so. Should see a spike in ur temp if u do O today.
Amanda just so u know I also had watery cm. I think its just from af finishing.


----------



## cckarting

i wish we were all o'ing at the same time! i'm so far off from you guys :( fx we can all be bump buddies!


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> hope so. Should see a spike in ur temp if u do O today.
> Amanda just so u know I also had watery cm. I think its just from af finishing.

Mine was EWCM again today and I am having O pain on my right side along with the usual back pain on the lower right side. SOOOO!!????!!!!!
:wacko:
Im not goona stress and have a good time with hubby. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Go ahead and enjoy lol.
Shandra don't worry we are a few weeks off not much. We will stick around with u.


----------



## Canada8

sorry to jump in on the conversation, but i too am having a high drive today and all signs of O and I am only CD6! I am going to just do what you are doing IwannaBFP and just "do it"! It just makes it so confusing....cause I really want to monitor my O.....I got clearblue digital OPK and will start using them on CD11 which is Monday...is that too late do you think? I have a 28-30 cycle


----------



## IwannaBFP

Canada If I had the tests I would start now! And BD just in case. :) I have read all over that it is possible to ovulate this early and just have a short cycle. Which I am kinda worried about because i thought I was getting back to normal. :( The only thing I worry about if I am Oing now is that the follicle (??) and lining would not be mature enough yet. 
I guess only time will tell tho. GL


----------



## cckarting

Morning ladies!!!! so my temp didn't go up much this morning, is that ok??? Will i still have a chance at o'ing? i'm so confused by all this!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yes of course. If you look at my last cycle mine only went up a tiny bit the day after and a lil bit everyday after that. :)


----------



## cckarting

ya i see what you mean, i guess i thought it was suppose to be this huge jump or something? So if we bd tues,wed, should we again tonight?


----------



## IwannaBFP

I would to be safe until u see a pattern of higher temps. I know what your going thru. Sorry friend. Hugs


----------



## cckarting

thanks! it's just its soooo late already i've never had a cycle this long and to not know when it's going to end it driving me nuts!


----------



## Stelly

Hello ladies! Realized i hadnt stopped in for awhile to see how ya'll have been! Are we on to our october wait or do we have a bfp? :) i am on cd102 and start meds to get.things going monday :) hope everyone has been doing well!


----------



## IwannaBFP

:hi: Stelly!!!! Seems like you got some answers. :) Yeah for Monday! How have you been?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well once you finally get thos crosshairs then you know for sure with ur LP.


----------



## cckarting

i can't wait to see what tomorrow brings, i hope you ovulate soon amanda then we can maybe we can be in the 2ww together, if i finally get ch's!


----------



## IwannaBFP

That would be frickin cool! :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi all how is everyone. Shandra i have the same thing when i O i barely go up a degree and then it starts higher, that could also mean u O around night time so ur body tmep didn't have a chance to go higher. DH is going to setup with donor for monday new donation, getting anxious and things are going better home, dh said he's going sober for a while so we can save and get a car b4 the cold hits (which we have a hard freeze coming next week). Fx we O soon.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Too bad you dont live here. I am selling my car here in a couple of weeks. Hubby is making me learn to drive his truck. LOL yep I am 29 and barely learning how to drive a stick. Plus his truck is huge so it scares the poo out of me.


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha that be cool, i hate stick i have really bad coordination that i burn the engine in a week. Its not hard and learn to listen to the engine when time to change gear, i just hate as if u screw up the car dies LOL. I grew up in Italy and thats all they drive there good thing i didn't get my license until i was here in the US lol. Y sell the car anyways 2 vehicles is sooo convenient, we always had 1 and it's a pain to get around schedules ect...


----------



## IwannaBFP

Because he has his other truck too. lol Its ugly but it works and he loves it. I would get the pretty truck. And selling the car is one less thing to take to California. Less on insurance too. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Ahh makes sense lol.just make a detour this way lol


----------



## cckarting

HELLO ladies! i finally get to get on here, was at my sister's house all night! jack almost had to go get stiches AGAIN tonight! we went to my nephews game and he fell forward on the bleachers and caught his chin just right! was going to go to er, but a nurse i work with met me at my sisters and seri stripped it back together! so made my night. it was kinda a shitty day lol. my phone took a shit so i didn't have it all day, our cbc machine crapped out on us, and jack with his owie! but it's all better now my brother gave me one of his old phones, cbc machine is up and working, and jack didn't have to go to er! WOOOHOOOOO so how was your guys day?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm tired lol my first shift running during dinner and wow was it bz. I feel old my body is aching lol. And still have 4 hours to go. Well glad things turned around for u Shandra.


----------



## cckarting

me too! i was about to cry! 4 hours to go, holy cow i wouldn't be able to make it i'm dead tired now!


----------



## cckarting

i dunno why but yesterday i was so pos this was our month, i was finally going to ovulate, i figured that meant this was it for us. today i dunno i don't feel like it's going to be our month and just wonder when af is coming......do you change your mind every day or am i jsut being crazy?


----------



## momwannabe81

yes oh god yes i change my mind a few times a day sometimes LOL. I'm finally off and fixing to go to bed just waiting for fb game to time out, u know how they are u miss a time and takes u forever to catch up.


----------



## cckarting

haha yea, i know damn fb games! i dunno im totally indifferent every day about is there a baby or not, but on a good note my temp went up!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I change my mind all the time!!!! Especially after Oing and my hormones are crazy out of control. My husband has to keep asking me are you sure about this. lol I really hope I get my BFP this month. If not I am going to skip the next cycle. My late husbands birthday would be its due date and plus he passed in Dec after Christmas. SO January would be the next for me. Is that weird!?!


----------



## cckarting

no i don't think it's weird. it's still a hard time for you so i can totally understand! i dunno today i'm feeling weird like my stomach is sensitive......well my cm went back to creamy lastnight so i'm going to assume i finally o'd!?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well you temp went way up!!!! WOo HOO


----------



## IwannaBFP

I bet FF will pick it up the day after tomorrow. :)


----------



## cckarting

i hope so as long as it doesn't go down right? if it goes down it means i didn't o?


----------



## momwannabe81

Not necessarily u can have dip but don't worry just yet, lets see what the next few temps say.


----------



## cckarting

ugh the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Stelly

I've been good! Life has been crazy busy and work has had me coming in at all hours of the day/night... so it's been a whole lot working then sleeping to catch back up! 

Aw, driving stick shifts is so much fun! That's what I grew up driving. Always loved it, specially when I was little- driving down the farm felt like you were driving a racecar (lol I was a little nerd ) So you are moving to California? Talk about weather change! 

Looks like everyone is getting set to start a TWW soon! Glad to see everyone is here and doing well !


----------



## momwannabe81

So Stelly what have the Drs said. Are u going to be in this cycle. I'm suppose to O sometime next week and should/might get first donation on Monday. If not for sure Tuesday, if i have to drag him LOL.
I know it must be killing u Shandra but just try and i mean try to relax, find urself something to do to get ur mind off of this, work helps me as it keeps my mind off a little. Sure u heard it before but it's true at the end lol
Amanda love the new pic btw :)


----------



## cckarting

nice to hear from you again stelly! glad to hear you've been keeping busy, works not to busy and i really like that on a friday! haha don't really have any plans this weekend so thats nice for once :)


----------



## cckarting

i'm trying michelle! lol i think as soon as i get my ch's it will be better i just need to know if i'm o'ing or not, because as long as i am then i know there's a chance :)


----------



## Stelly

Yeah, it's been nice since it's extra money- but breaks are nice! No calls today so far, so :dance: hopefully no work for me today! 

The doctors said I had a cyst. Hormone levels are fine.. they believe it just interrupted my cycle. So, since the cyst burst he is putting me on provera to kinda "restart" everything Monday- and he thinks that will put me right back on track! (yay!) So I should hopefully be getting to join all you lovely ladies in a TWW!


----------



## cckarting

woohoo that's good news :) i'm having second thoughts i don't think we bd'd enough we were going to lastnight but by the time we got home from my sisters, got the kids down, and got other stuff done he was sleeping on the couch, and i just didn't want to disturb him, plus i had checked my cm earlier and it was back to creamy so i figured there wouldn't be much point....right?


----------



## momwannabe81

Right!! U bd enough don't worry. Glad ur back in the race stelly. It be nice to be together on this. U to Shandra we're all off by few days but still close enough ;)


----------



## cckarting

well we'll see if i even O! i had some bad cramping today thought af was coming, but nothing. i'm on cd 39 (longest cycle of my life)! and just waiting around haha!


----------



## momwannabe81

That's all u can do at this point and can imagine how frustrating it can be.


----------



## cckarting

oh my! i am so ready to be done working 2 patients left then i'm outta here! woohoo


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I get off at midnight then don't go back in until 8 pm tomorrow


----------



## cckarting

woohoo only a few more hours for you :) omg i am sooo freezing right now, i can't seem to get warm. need some capachino i think yummmmmmm.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol. I get like that. Dh will be in boxers and I'm under a blanket lol.


----------



## cckarting

it was sooo nice lastnight my dog layed right at my feet at bed and it felt like i had a heater, until dh kicked her off the bed when he came to bed :( hope everyone has a wonderful sat!


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh i love the dogs in bed but oh don't sooo i let them on when he's away which it's been a while lol.
I have a dilemma, my temps since af ended have been high compared to my last 4 cycles. Idk if i'm just grasping at straws and af wasnt really af. i dont wanna test and waste it for nothing, i should know better but what if.....


----------



## cckarting

i would just wait it out, i mean if you are pregnant thats awesome, but i would just keep temping and see if you ovulate, keep getting donations, its not going to hurt anything! or you could do a dollar store test, if it's neg your only out a dollar! are you taking any supplements that could raise your temp? or even having your room warmer at night would make a difference i think!


----------



## momwannabe81

who knows i always go thru this after af but this time i have temps that are making me wonder, but my sleeping pattern has changed so that could be the reason, oh well i'm still going thru with everything and just keep an eye on temps.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey ladies. Been a busy stressful weekend. Had my neice over and she us diabetic and wants to eat everything. Lol didnt sleep good xause I was constantly checking on her. Yeah stelly we are moving to california. Not much of a temp change where we are going. Driving the truck is actually a lot of fun. I believe its most mamma s truck now. Oh yeah!


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL glad u enjoy ur new toy!!


----------



## cckarting

Sorry to hear you had a stressful day Amanda. My most stressful part of the day was trying to find a costume for our Halloween party lol. I think my hormones are a mess and are being very mean to me my bb hurt on and off all day, and my stomach almost burns....I'm going nuts. So excited for tonight going to put my party dress on and go have a good time :) hope you ladies get to do the same!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm at work till 5 am ugh no fun for me. Never really do anything lol. We are boring hehe. Bet life be so different if we had kids already but soon hopefully.
U ladies have fun tonight


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hello there ladies!!!! CC did you have fun at ur party? What costume did you find? We didnt go to ours last night because I was too tired from all the kids I had. lol Lame I know. :) Im sure I have a lot of mad people at me. But I don't have a hangover like the rest of em. muuuhahahahahaha
Michelle you are hopefully sleeping since you just got off not too long ago. Hope you feel rested when you get up and are ready for some FOOTBALL!!!!
I am officially on call with my sister. She is going to pop any second now. I think. lol She has been at a frickin 5 for about a week now. If I were at a five my doc would be ready to catch a kid cause I have mine super fast. Gabe was 4 hours (induced) Kaden was 2 hours (natural) Ryder was 3 hours (natural). She has tried everything to get that kid out. 
Anyways I hope you ladies have a great day!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

It was a blast! And yea I don't have a hangover! I'm going to be Velma from scooby doo. I couldn't find the right colors but what I found will work. I got my ch this morning! Woohoo not sure how accurate it is as I took it 2 hours after I usually do, but i only had a little over 4 hours of sleep so I couldn't have taken it at normal time. Hope you enjoy Sunday night football uck :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Where is ur chart?


----------



## cckarting

Is it not in my siggy anymore?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Not on my side its not.


----------



## cckarting

Well wtf! I'll have to go downstairs and look I'm on Dhs I phone right now. I dunno where it would go it was on there last night?


----------



## IwannaBFP

lol ok.


----------



## cckarting

ok lets see if it posts now that i'm on the computer!


----------



## cckarting

woohoo there it is, it must be because i was on the i phone it won't post


----------



## IwannaBFP

Sweet looks like you are officially in ur tww!!!! :dance:


----------



## cckarting

im so nervous! i don't think i've ever actually been in the 2ww, or at least known about it! and now that i have confirmed O, didn't i? they won't take them away will they? i can finally RELAX a little bit....now you guys hurry up and get to the 2ww! haha


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well my boys lost! 20-16 Good game tho!


----------



## cckarting

i don't watch football, unless my dh forces me! haha he likes the 49ers. so far he hasn't been to bad with making me watch it, he forces me to watch racing more :(


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh the 9ers are doing awesome this season so far!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Not a sports fan either. Lol. Will watch Steelers only during Superbowl and only cause my sis is a fan. But I do watch soccer since I'm from Italy if they make it to the cup though. Long day for me. Hoping to get donation tomorrow. Dh is trying to make it up lol he got me a ring (online not here yet). He's bad at surprises and I'm nosy and went into history on browser to see what he got me lol. I already knew it was bring cause he ask my size lol.


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> Not a sports fan either. Lol. Will watch Steelers only during Superbowl and only cause my sis is a fan. But I do watch soccer since I'm from Italy if they make it to the cup though. Long day for me. Hoping to get donation tomorrow. Dh is trying to make it up lol he got me a ring (online not here yet). He's bad at surprises and I'm nosy and went into history on browser to see what he got me lol. I already knew it was bring cause he ask my size lol.

You are so naughty for spying!!!! Im excited though. Did it show a pic?


----------



## cckarting

i hope you get your donation tomorrow! i'm terrible dh tries to keep secrets but i always find out!


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL yes saw the pic and it's nice, we know them to well that cant hide much from us, i know dh so well that i know something is off the second it happens but will not confront unless have proof.


----------



## cckarting

haha, i'm the same way! temp dipped this morning....not sure what to make of it, but he's something bizarre. I have only had like 3 nose bleeds in my life and there always when i'm pregnant, like 2nd tri pregnant. this morning i woke up to a bloody nose! wtf it was crazy and it startled me because i was still half asleep. so hopefully that's the only time it will happen from now on. and i've had a TERRIBLE headache for two days now, i'm ready for someone to shoot me! how are you ladies doing, you still getting your donation today?


----------



## momwannabe81

Walking that way now. FX its a sign for u.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well nvm hr text me he has company. I guess tomorrow


----------



## cckarting

well that sucks! he has company all day? well at least it's still pretty early in your cycle a day isn't going to hurt anything! I hope it is, but i also hope it doesn't happen all the time now!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well no but he then has a dentist appointment and work afterwards soooo. I know one day won't hurt or at least I hope. I have had twinges on my right side the last couple of days so I know its imminent I usually O around cd 14 tomorrow is cd 12 so will be cutting it close. FX it happens tomorrow dh says i should be at his door at 8am lol. Sux i wasted preseed as got myself ready and now I'm leaking all over ugh. Sorry tmi lol


----------



## cckarting

haha. is this your first month using preeseed? ya i don't think one day is going to hurt anything, are you going to be able to get a couple days donations this month?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm hoping to get at least 2 if not 3 cd 12-14. It just has to be around his schedule so it sux cause its not urgent for him i guess. Which i understand but geez.


----------



## cckarting

that does suck! hopefully you'll get all and maybe a little more :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hello there ladies!!!! How is ur evening going? Mine is good. Just about to make din din. I was looking at my chart and thinking maybe I havent Od yet. Which is fine. I just hope I get my fertile mucus. Do gals know how I could make that happen a lil longer because it seems to end like 2 days b4 I actually O. I need it to stick around because I think we are going to try the Shettles method again. :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

i've also been reading, and if you pull out (most the way) it's suppose to give you a better chance of conceiving a girl (because they have to swim further) and not to have an O, cuz that would also take longer for the sperm to get there. that's what were trying so hopefully it works this cycle and we can see if it's true! :) were hoping for a little pink to complete our family.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yeah we have done all of that but my problem is that when trying for a girl u are to have sex a few days before you actually O so the girl sperms live longer but I am not producing EWCM for that long. It seems to end 2 days before I O. So maybe conceiving on the day I O is the only chance I have. Does that make sense?


----------



## cckarting

yea, but you can still try the pull out (or almost pull out method) i never get ewcm only watery cm so that's why were trying this!


----------



## IwannaBFP

ok cool thanks :)


----------



## cckarting

so whats your cervix suppose to feel like after O? mine is still soft,med, and i cant tell if open or closed? my cm is lotion/milky?


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think its suppose to go back to low and hard. Not sure tho. I gave up on charting that because mine is always a little bit open and always feels soft to me. lol 

My chart is soooo different then last month. Hope that is a good sign. :) Last night I was having real bad O pains on BOTH sides!!!! Not sure what that means. Hopefully a good thing and not like an infection or something. I have a doc app on Friday to get my thyroid checked again and to talk about how crazy I get after O. Is there some sort of hormone that builds that would make you super emotional and depressed? Like to the point where I wanna drive my car into a wall. lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey sorry for not being on last night went to bed early cause of lack of sleep gave me a migraine, but i'm all better after 10 hours of sleep lol. Guess what!? Got my Donation :happydance::happydance: and i'm hoping he comes over for another one this afternoon, also tomorrow morning so that make 3. I have to work at 1 tomorrow. Then dh is off thursday and friday so can't get them then, maybe if he don't come with me (donor has hmm peformance issues with dh there:blush:) of course that's all me noticing not like he would actually admit it and dh has also said is very awkward so he leaves everything to me.(as usual lol). So didnt use preseed today was plenty hmm moist there so it's coming real soon, havent used any opk just going by temp to much stress. But of course forgot to take my temp today :dohh:. 
My temps have also been different this month kind of high and somewhat flat. I know the thermometer is good. 
Amanda drink/eat grapefruit and robitussin that is a quick way to get ur cm right!!! Also the feelings u have sound like depression during ur tww so i think he would give u anti depressants which can make u feel worst especially if ur ttc and going thru the tww. Idk if u can take them when pregnant but i would ask. I took them because i had the same feelings and by god never thought of suicide more then when i was taking them. But at the time i had a lot of stress and issues going on (lost my job, turned 30 childless, moved in with dad bc broke his hip and he had bad reaction to meds due to alcohol ect......). Not trying to tell u what to do but just giving u my experience (didnt want them in the first place bc my mom was depressed her whole life on them) I have a "deal with it" life style and just tell myself it will get better and hope for the best and even if alot don't go my way i try to see the positive in everything so i don't drive myself in the grave. So far it works but yes i did go on them because it got to hard, so maybe even for a bit. 
I have used preseed before but would use the cup right after to hold it in. (Sorry Shandra i never answered your the question lol)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks for the advise. I have been on anti depressants before when my husband passed away and I never want to use them again!!!! Its so crazy cause I am the happiest most positive person in the world. But for some reason the last few months (since I got my IUD out) I have been a nut job but only after I ovulate. 
Grapefruit and Robitussin and why!?! lol


----------



## cckarting

the grapefruit and robuttin is suppose to give you more cm! Not sure about after O but i know there's something called pmdd not sure if that's after O or after period, you could look it up. I've never really suffered depression so i'm not much help! :( my temp went up again this morning, but it's still below my coverline is that ok? my cp feels lower and still a little soft.....


----------



## momwannabe81

SHANDRA leave cp alone lol once u O there is no need to check, one thing i know is before af it will be low and hard and when pregnant high and soft but that can be further along as at the early stages and any other time in ur cycle it changes day by day, during O should be high and soft, i can't tell if mine is open so can't help there :dohh:LOL. 
I heard of pmdd too but don't know much about it, u could have a hormonal imbalance making u like this too, but remember not to give up, ok something that i have never told anyone but this is what has kept me alive all these years, think about those that love u how in pain they will be if u go. This is what stops me from doing anything stupid bc at the end it is, i still don't know the point of life but i keep searching and find bits and pieces, it's hard when u picture ur life one way and ends up the oppposite and can be hard to deal with, but look at all the positives u got, u have a beautiful family that loves you thats what counts:hugs:, ur late husband gave u great kids and that was his gift to u. Sorry kind of emotional too but feel like opening up to u girls. life can be tough and ttc also and it's nice to have a place u can open ur heart and help. Ok this is lame definetly to much Days in my head LOL, (trying to break the ice lol)
On to another subject I got another Donation:happydance::happydance: and we are setup for tomorrow morning. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> Grapefruit and Robitussin and why!?! lol

Not sure what is in the grapefruit but it's suppose to increase cm amount and Robitussin is anticongestant ingredient breaks ur cm down to more watery and thats good for spermies. (just think how u have to blow ur nose more when u take it for a cold) and they act quick too. I am not sure of which ingredient but u can look on here BnB and u can find the threads about it. Same with grapfruit


----------



## cckarting

ok i'll stop checking, but i feel like i need to do something to keep me sane! my bb have stopped being tender for the most part, and my headache finally went away, and no more bloody nose, only thing i notice now is i'm FREEZING all the time! michelle you'll get your happy ending, with a beautiful baby, so glad your got your donation, and getting another one tomorrow, praying it's your month! I think i might test on sat.....that would put me at 9 dpo i know its a little early, but i'm having a hard time stopping myself now lol!


----------



## Stelly

Well, piss on a stick! I have been diagnosed with PCOS. I'm on Provera, day two... no real symptoms from it, which is good I guess. Have you ladies ever had to take provera? did it work well for you?

Also recommended by doctor to do the HCG diet. I admit, I'm rather excited to do it- have heard people have great results with it. So bring on the weight loss! Appointment is Thursday! 

I hope my future baby bean appreciates my efforts! :) 

I'm calling my weightloss plan the "Get Fit to Get Fat" campaign! :D


----------



## IwannaBFP

Stelly said:
 

> Well, piss on a stick! I have been diagnosed with PCOS. I'm on Provera, day two... no real symptoms from it, which is good I guess. Have you ladies ever had to take provera? did it work well for you?
> 
> Also recommended by doctor to do the HCG diet. I admit, I'm rather excited to do it- have heard people have great results with it. So bring on the weight loss! Appointment is Thursday!
> 
> I hope my future baby bean appreciates my efforts! :)
> 
> I'm calling my weightloss plan the "Get Fit to Get Fat" campaign! :D

You crack me up lady!!!!! Im so stealing "well piss on a stick" paahahahahahahaha I am laughing so hard. Sorry for the bad news tho. I love your slogan. It makes no sense but makes perfect sense at the same time.


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> SHANDRA leave cp alone lol once u O there is no need to check, one thing i know is before af it will be low and hard and when pregnant high and soft but that can be further along as at the early stages and any other time in ur cycle it changes day by day, during O should be high and soft, i can't tell if mine is open so can't help there :dohh:LOL.
> I heard of pmdd too but don't know much about it, u could have a hormonal imbalance making u like this too, but remember not to give up, ok something that i have never told anyone but this is what has kept me alive all these years, think about those that love u how in pain they will be if u go. This is what stops me from doing anything stupid bc at the end it is, i still don't know the point of life but i keep searching and find bits and pieces, it's hard when u picture ur life one way and ends up the oppposite and can be hard to deal with, but look at all the positives u got, u have a beautiful family that loves you thats what counts:hugs:, ur late husband gave u great kids and that was his gift to u. Sorry kind of emotional too but feel like opening up to u girls. life can be tough and ttc also and it's nice to have a place u can open ur heart and help. Ok this is lame definetly to much Days in my head LOL, (trying to break the ice lol)
> On to another subject I got another Donation:happydance::happydance: and we are setup for tomorrow morning. :happydance::happydance:

 Awwww Michelle you are such a sweetie pie!!!! I just love you lady. You are right on all the wonderful things in life and I love every bit of mine to the fullest. I am sooooo happy I have the life I have and I would never do anything to hurt that. I just get v emotional and I am so glad I finally made an app. Now when I go in Im gonna be completely normal and she is going to think im crazy. 
Super excited that you got the "goods" hee hee I hope this isn't too personal but I am a lil nosy, but why does hubby get wierded out by it? I guess I am wondering how you guys do this. You dont have to answer and you can tell me to F off. lmao


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> Grapefruit and Robitussin and why!?! lol
> 
> Not sure what is in the grapefruit but it's suppose to increase cm amount and Robitussin is anticongestant ingredient breaks ur cm down to more watery and thats good for spermies. (just think how u have to blow ur nose more when u take it for a cold) and they act quick too. I am not sure of which ingredient but u can look on here BnB and u can find the threads about it. Same with grapfruitClick to expand...

OK so how do I do this? When? How much? and which tussin? There is different ones and Im pretty sure I cant find it at the store for Cervical Mucus!!!! :rofl:


----------



## IwannaBFP

cckarting said:


> ok i'll stop checking, but i feel like i need to do something to keep me sane! my bb have stopped being tender for the most part, and my headache finally went away, and no more bloody nose, only thing i notice now is i'm FREEZING all the time! michelle you'll get your happy ending, with a beautiful baby, so glad your got your donation, and getting another one tomorrow, praying it's your month! I think i might test on sat.....that would put me at 9 dpo i know its a little early, but i'm having a hard time stopping myself now lol!

If I were to get a bloody nose and migraines in my ttw I would be convinced that I was preggo!!!! Those are huge symptoms for me.


----------



## Stelly

IwannaBFP said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> Grapefruit and Robitussin and why!?! lol
> 
> Not sure what is in the grapefruit but it's suppose to increase cm amount and Robitussin is anticongestant ingredient breaks ur cm down to more watery and thats good for spermies. (just think how u have to blow ur nose more when u take it for a cold) and they act quick too. I am not sure of which ingredient but u can look on here BnB and u can find the threads about it. Same with grapfruitClick to expand...
> 
> OK so how do I do this? When? How much? and which tussin? There is different ones and Im pretty sure I cant find it at the store for Cervical Mucus!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Bwahah oh God, I would LOVE to ask a Walgreens associate for the " tussin for cervical mucus" just to see their face! Plus, I guess I get a sick amusement out of making people mildly uncomfortable sometimes lol

I guess I'm not too bummed about the diagnosis, cause at least i have answers now and a plan of action! 

Ha, yeah- my husband thinks I'm weird.. should have seen his face when I whipped out the piss on a stick phrase.. He's been supportive though, bless his heart :)

Things sound very promising for all you ladies! :happydance: I can't wait to hear happy news from ya'll at the end of the TWW!


----------



## cckarting

the tussin you go buy only had guafissin (i'm sure spelling is horrible) and that's it in it! if you look on the ingredients thats the only active one. you take 2 tbs 3 times a day, or 4 don't remember i used it a while ago. I know that's why i think i have a chance this month at being pregnant, but my bb's stopped aching and i'm feeling completely normal aside from never being hungry today....Nice to hear from you Stelly! what is the hcg diet anyway?


----------



## Stelly

The HCG diet is a low calorie diet where you have no refined sugars/carbs... basically lean meats, veggies and fruits. They also give you low dose injections of HCG, helps with hunger and metabolize fats instead of muscle/bone etc. You lose approx. a pound a day :) So giving it a try- will update on how it goes! :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Stelly said:


> The HCG diet is a low calorie diet where you have no refined sugars/carbs... basically lean meats, veggies and fruits. They also give you low dose injections of HCG, helps with hunger and metabolize fats instead of muscle/bone etc. You lose approx. a pound a day :) So giving it a try- will update on how it goes! :)

My sis did it for a while (the injections) She did pretty good with it but when she got off she went back to her normal habits.


----------



## IwannaBFP

cckarting said:


> the tussin you go buy only had guafissin (i'm sure spelling is horrible) and that's it in it! if you look on the ingredients thats the only active one. you take 2 tbs 3 times a day, or 4 don't remember i used it a while ago. I know that's why i think i have a chance this month at being pregnant, but my bb's stopped aching and i'm feeling completely normal aside from never being hungry today....Nice to hear from you Stelly! what is the hcg diet anyway?

Saaweeeet!!!! OK next ? Do I take it the day before the whole week?


----------



## cckarting

it says a week to 4 days before O!


----------



## IwannaBFP

OK so next cycle for me then. :)
Hopefully I wont have to tho.


----------



## cckarting

have you o'd yet? if its still before O you can take it, it might not work as well, but it will work!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yes agree with shandra go ahead and start even just a few days it won't hurt. As far as donations dh is uncomfortable cause donor is umm beating his meat in the other room. If u get what I mean lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

Stelly said:


> Well, piss on a stick! I have been diagnosed with PCOS. I'm on Provera, day two... no real symptoms from it, which is good I guess. Have you ladies ever had to take provera? did it work well for you?
> 
> Also recommended by doctor to do the HCG diet. I admit, I'm rather excited to do it- have heard people have great results with it. So bring on the weight loss! Appointment is Thursday!
> 
> I hope my future baby bean appreciates my efforts! :)
> 
> I'm calling my weightloss plan the "Get Fit to Get Fat" campaign! :D

Well sux u have pcos but positive thing is u know and can do something about it! And ur baby will be grateful for sure. He will have a hot moma ;)
Have u thought about temping? I'm sure will help u know when u O. Haven't done provera but I heard should start af within a few days of stopping it.
 I'm sure with the help u will succeed soon on getting ur bfp.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Ff says im due to O on thursday . If so I should have ewcm and its creamy. :(


----------



## IwannaBFP

Lmao at michelle. Ok I understand now. Lol


----------



## cckarting

Maybe you will o a little late this cycle, really give the tussin a chance to work hehe.


----------



## momwannabe81

got positive opk did it even after saying i wouldn't ;p i'm exited cause tomorrow donation will be perfect timing. Yay


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thats great news! Cant sleep. My sis is in labor.


----------



## momwannabe81

How's ur sister


----------



## cckarting

WOOHOO for the pos opk! so excited for you to get your donation today! temp wet up above coverline this morning! thank god i was so worried! i don't seem to have a problem except when i sleep with getting comfortable (i sleep on my stomach) but i managed......a little crampy today but nothing crazy. Hope you ladies have a great day, and hope your neice/nephew comes soon!


----------



## cckarting

oh and i've been having a weird twitch to my right eye for almost two days now! my body is being crazy to me!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am not sure yet. Last I heard from her was they were breaking her water around midnight. I would usually be up there. Me and my sisters are v close. This is her third with new hubby. Also long story short I was vaccinated for the flu and she doesnt want me to give him to flu!!!!!!!!!! It was like 2 weeks ago. She doesnt believe in being vaccinated for the flu. And her kids go to public school!! OK not so short. Sorry I am a little butt hurt over this. ggrrrrrr. Its a boy. His name is Colt. (they are horse people)


----------



## cckarting

haha! yea by now you should be totally free of any "flu" germs! ugh i'm having a hard time waiting to poas today, i know i shouldn't until at least friday at the earliest! and that would only put me at 8dpo, i dunno i'm going crazy today, i feel so stir crazy i just dunno what to do with myself! help mee.............


----------



## momwannabe81

Lmao shandra. Just pee get it out of urself lol. I didn't get donation today he cancelled cause bz day. My temp still low so no O yet. And I'm at the ER with dad cause he hurt his leg. Go figure. Anyway that is bs Amanda ur sister shouldn't do that. Wonder if there is another reason


----------



## cckarting

oh no! doesn't sound like a very good day so far! hopefully he can still squeeze in time for a donation, and you're dads leg will be ok! I just keep telling myself it's to early there's no way i could get a line at 6dpo anyways.......


----------



## IwannaBFP

He was born at 5:06. Got a pic. Super cute. Looks like his daddy. Long, pale, red head. Anyways she says I can go up if I want to. As long as I wear a mask. I would hope everyone would with it being RSV season. I think she forgets she is not the only one in the world who has had a kid. 

That sucks about ur dad. How did he hurt it. Hope he is ok. Well if you dont get a donation today you are still in good with the ones you already have waiting. :) Come on :bfp:!!!!

CC you silly willy just test. :) Will all do it. muuhahahahaha


----------



## cckarting

haha Amanda your not making it any easier on me! glad to hear she had a good delivery!


----------



## momwannabe81

My day is good. He fell and twisted but nothing broken he's back out drinking >.<
Anyway glad us sis is doing good. I'm ok with no donation maybe tomorrow.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well I just did a check and cervix is definetly more open then usual and a lil wet and a starting to get stretchy. Feels soft but not too high. :dance:


----------



## cckarting

woohoo I hope your ovulating soon! i need someone to compare symptoms to!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I hope so too!!!!


----------



## cckarting

i think i'm going to get my progesterone checked tomorrow, just to make sure i o'd!


----------



## IwannaBFP

You can do that?


----------



## momwannabe81

Sorry missing all the fun. I checked my cp this am and it was high but not soft and got another pos opk. So should O soon. I'm slightly cramping but tmi I think its just poop pressing on my cervix. I don't think I can get another one tomorrow as its fall break and his kids are out of school. Maybe his mom will take them. Dh has to help my dad move tomorrow so would have the time but who knows. Will update if I do.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey sweet thing!! So I think that ur cervix is always high in the morning and lower in the evening. I heard mid day is the best after BM and exercise.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I have been having O pains on both sides the past few days. Do you think that means I am releasing more then one? I usually have the pain on one side.


----------



## cckarting

maybe! you could have twins! i hope you get another donation soon michelle. yea your suppose to have it done 7 days after ovulation, waiting for my call back from my dr in the morning! she said i wasn't ovulating, so i just need to be sure, no need to get my hopes up for nothing......


----------



## momwannabe81

Well temp is the same again. My temps are so flat ugh.


----------



## cckarting

what's going on with your temps? my temps arn't going very good either, there not climbing the way i thought they should......


----------



## IwannaBFP

Good morning ladies! Hmmm ur temps are weird Michelle. I have a friend whos temos are like that but before she Os. Not sure what to think of them. at least they are not dropping a ton I guess. :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

CC I stacked my long chart with your chart this month and wow ur temps are way higher then mine. I know we are all different but I was curious. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

good news!!!! I have appointment next thursday on cd 21 so can request progesterone bw hehe, i'm exited they didn't have an opening for 2 weeks and told them not sure would have a shot next cycle and she got me in!!!!! Pitty me lol :p


----------



## IwannaBFP

Ok so I have an appointment tomorrow on cycle day 15 is that too early to request one of those? lol


----------



## cckarting

Woohoo michelle! yes it would be to early amanda, you have to be 7 days post ovulation! so i have news from my dr! i am getting my progesterone checked and a blood pregnancy test today! she also wanted me to fax her my chart.....so we should know how it's going later on today! sooo excited!


----------



## IwannaBFP

cckarting said:


> Woohoo michelle! yes it would be to early amanda, you have to be 7 days post ovulation! so i have news from my dr! i am getting my progesterone checked and a blood pregnancy test today! she also wanted me to fax her my chart.....so we should know how it's going later on today! sooo excited!

Oh what a relief that must feel like for you!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

good news for everyone, yay. Amanda when u go tomorrow let them kow u about to Ovulate and that u would like a cd 21 progesterone bw and they will know and set u up, u don't have to see the dr they just put the order in and u go in that day and give blood.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks friend. Im pretty sure im oing now. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## cckarting

that's awesome your both O'ing now! not going to get my results until tomorrow now :( i'm not holdout out much hope for the bfp though, i think it's still early......


----------



## momwannabe81

I know how u don't want to get ur hopes up. FX good news either way. Definitely Oing today cp was high and soft open as standard lol. Cm either turning creamy or its leftover semen yuck lol. Did another opk and it was negative so that confirms. If my temp is not up then its got to be the thermometer.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I took temp just to see and it was 99 I guess it works and have indeed O.


----------



## cckarting

thats awesome! you going to get a donation today or tomorrow?????? i just hope it says i O, i hope i get a bfp though......


----------



## IwannaBFP

I just took my temp to after resting a while and it was almost 99. So does that mean its too late to have sex? I just wanna get every chance I can get. I took my temp a couple hours ago and then just snuck in a quicky so is it too late if my temp is already up?


----------



## cckarting

no! get on bd'ing! i think the rise is when the egg is releasing so you should be ok!, and then it will sit for up to 24 hours before breaking down if not fertilized!


----------



## IwannaBFP

ok sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canada8

Hey all,

Question, I am on cd13 with a pretty regular 28-29cycle.....I did a clearlue digital opk test...no smily face....we have been BDing every night since Monday.....I am nervous I am loosing strong sperm and wonder if I should wait for the Emily face or if I am still fertile....i feel ovulation cramps.....tmi alert....I can't tell from my Ewcm because I can't tell which is his or mine....if you know what I mean......I have the same cycle as momwannabe81

Can I still be Oing or heading into O? Ps....I have been doing the Emily digital once a day since Monday...no smile :(


----------



## cckarting

you cant really be sure unless your temping your bbt. you could bd every other or every third night if you still wanna make sure all your bases are covered. and your not loosing strong sperm this is where people get it all wrong! it takes sperm 45 days to mature, so the sperm he is ejaculating is mature sperm, and as soon as he's done more mature sperm move in it's place, so even sex every day is mature sperm


----------



## Canada8

So only using the digital opk is not enough? Thank you for clarifying the sperm maturity :)


----------



## cckarting

yes and no. yes if you know roughly when you ovulate each month, now for me it wouldn't work. most woman ovulate between day 14-18 which is great, but my i didn't ovulate until cd 38! so if i started at cd10 tested every day (through the 20 pack) i would only have been at cd30 before i ran out. since i was charting this month i knew i still havent ovulated so i would wait until i had a dip in my chart then test! charting will tell you after you ovulate (you'll get cross hairs) so doing them together will give you your best chance and keeping track of your cm!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ok its to late when ur temp rises. But a quick nap temp don't count. I took mine just to make sure my thermometer worked.
And Canada u can have short surge so keep testing. Also semen won't stretch and ewcm will.
Proud of u Shandra u learning alot since we've met. I am not getting anymore donations. The 2 i got should be fine and hopefully they already fertilized the egg.


----------



## Stelly

Yay two O's! and Shandra- I sure hope you get happy news with a bfp! 

I officially got all my supplies to start doing the injection HCG today- Tomorrow will be day one- I am SO excited. Doctor says I can look forward to losing about 35 lbs if i stick to it for the 30 days :D not to mention as a small benefit, it also gives your fertility a small boost I found out! So i see it as a win/win  

Nothing gives you motivation to getting your baby maker on then feeling all svelte and skinny!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yay so much good going on in this group. I'm am exited for everyone!!!


----------



## cckarting

i know i'm learning so much! haha so the blood hcg test was negative :( but the progesterone was 7.5 so i'm thinking i did ovulate, just waiting for confermation from the dr. i kinda figured the preg test would be neg, i was only 7 dpo, and you can implant later than that! i hope you ladies caught your eggy's!!! FX for everyone! Stelly that sounds awesome! is it expensive?? I'd like to try somthing like that. keep us updated on how it's going!


----------



## momwannabe81

Awesome that u O. When will the dr confirm that?


----------



## cckarting

probably today, just waiting for the call from the dr! i'm pretty sure anything over 5 means ovulation, and if preg they want it over 10.......but i'm trying not to count myself out yet but test this morning was BFN! :( but i'm only 8 pdo


----------



## IwannaBFP

MORNING ladies luvs!!!! So I am pretty sure I Od yesterday when I thought I did. I felt that burst thru my left ovary and had a nice lil temp rise today!!!! :dance: 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I am headed to the doc. Have to drive the truck all by myself!!!! eeek! lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Kool. Glad got some good news. And still positive about getting ur bfp. 
So today would be 1dpo my temp went up just a bit but it always does that. Hope this cycle is it cause I'm tired of trying and ready to give up. I would have to look for a donor online and I'm iffy about it being a stranger.


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha Amanda u and are freaky on everything. Both were posting lol. GL with the truck. And let us know what the dr says. FX and gl


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> Haha Amanda u and are freaky on everything. Both were posting lol. GL with the truck. And let us know what the dr says. FX and gl

LMAO that is so funny. Its because we have the same name. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol we are sisters from a different mother and father lmao


----------



## cckarting

you ladies are funny! gl at the dr today amanda! and i really hope you both catch your eggy's!!!! i'm not feeling to positive i caught mine......dunno just not feeling it today lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Have that feeling ever cycle and lots do and get their bfp. Just stay hopeful


----------



## cckarting

i'm trying! i really am, but i dunno it's like i had symptoms earlier in the week, or i dont even know if their symptoms but odd things going on....like my nose bleed i had on tues, and this twiching that's been going on for 3 days on my right eyelid, my bb still hurt off and on, but nothing really noticeable, and hard to sleep on my stomach because its uncomfortable. i feel like i'm almost imagineing it, and then with the hcg test neg yesterday......i dunno


----------



## momwannabe81

Sadly pregnancy symptoms are the same as af and ovulation. Have u heard from the dr?


----------



## IwannaBFP

OK I am back from the docs and i have to say I feel tons better already. She put me on Clomid, Provera, and I have PMDD So she put me on a happy pill that is safe for ttc. When I do get preggo I wont have to take it and my hormones will be fine until I have the baby then its back to IUD because my body cant handle all the hormones. I thought I was seriously going crazy you guys. I cried my eyes out to her because I am sooooo emotional after I O and its only 1 day after. 
So I start Clomid on cd 5 for 5 days then intercourse 5 days after last dose of clomid. Continue to have sex every other day for the next week. Then office visit on CD 21 for blood draw (prosgesterone). If i dont start my period by cd 35 take a preg test. If neg call for anothe blood draw. Then increase clomid. Wow thats a lot of info. But I am glad I am getting it figured out. :)
Hopefully I am just PG then I wont have to do any of it. lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

lol we did it again Michelle!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh and she rechecked my thyroid so if its still out of control then I cant take the Clomid. So FX!!!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol yes we did. Some great news, glad u have figured it all out. I'm exited about my dr appointment now lol. FX ur pregnant now but still nice to know u will have help. Nice to be able to look forward to next cycle if this don't either. The tww will be flying lol. Is she going to get ur progesterone bw this cycle or next.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Next when I start the clomid.


----------



## cckarting

nope,dr is out of the office until monday :(, oh well i guess it won't matter either way for this cycle! i'm just feeling crazy right now! i'll probably test sunday morning and then not again for a week probably!


----------



## cckarting

so glad you got something figured out amanda! that's great news, why is she starting you on clomid anyways?


----------



## IwannaBFP

I guess because we have been trying for seven months answer have four cycles. And with all mam irregualr bleeding she put me on then provera to makes me start.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Lol sorry. Im on my phone.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Meant to say I have only had four cycles.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I do it all the times. So now I just need drugs and we all same lol jk.


----------



## cckarting

haha, well i hope the drugs work for you, or hopefully you won't even need them :) I dunno where were going to go from here.....


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sure the dr will have something in mind when she calls u. So wait tight! Until Monday only 3 days. I still have 13 before af due. Funny how we don't want af but can't wait for that time to come so we can test lol


----------



## cckarting

yea, i just want af to be here or be done, it's getting sooooo horribly long. it's been almost 2 months since last af with no end in sight, if its not a bfp, i'm guessing af should be here the 28th?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yes I know how that feels. Except I am happy when my AF shows because it relieves me from all the hormones gong on in my body. CC I feel so bad for you. I had the same issues. Did you just get off some sort of BC? 
Michelle I have 13 days left too. hee hee Its going to be a busy 2 weeks tho so hopefully I wont think about it. My hubby leaves the day b4 Halloween. I am a lil stressed about that. He is the one that keeps me sane. lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

???????????? Do you think it's ok to have a few drinks while on 1 dpo? I really need a girls night out and need some booz!!!! :drunk:


----------



## cckarting

I haven't been on birth control for over ten years! Shit didnt start getting crazy until I started ttc this last baby.........


----------



## cckarting

Drinking is fine! I just wouldn't get completely sauced. I tested bfn with jack the day before new years so I went out on new years eve and had a few drinks. Got my bfp the 2 nd and he was completely healthy!


----------



## IwannaBFP

OK I was just worried it would effect the eggy traveling to implant is all.


----------



## cckarting

No it wont hurt anything


----------



## momwannabe81

Until it implants it won't draw any blood from u that has alcohol. But u should be fine with a buzz


----------



## cckarting

oh i am tired tonight! i've been going to bed by ten, and now dh wants to stay up late......i dunno how i'm going to do it lol!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I know how you feel. That is why i am writing this now. :)


----------



## cckarting

So I lost my solid ch :( but I still have dotted ones but it's not the same. I'm hoping it's just cuz we drank last night and went to bed around 3 and tempt at 620


----------



## cckarting

So I put in sleep deprived and I got my solid lines back!


----------



## momwannabe81

lost ur siggy again check on ur phone browser if "show signature" is unchecked.


----------



## cckarting

I dunno how to do that, you can find an earlier post and click the link and it would be updated


----------



## cckarting

ok i'm back on my laptop so my siggy will show


----------



## momwannabe81

They moved it coverline down. Looks alot better


----------



## cckarting

i know it looks so much better now! but still not great......i don't think so anyways, but i cant compare my chart anymore because i dont have vip :( no symptoms to spot today, feel totally normal, not sure if thats good or not. hows it going with you michelle?


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think I am coming down with a stomach bug. :(


----------



## cckarting

oh no! i hope you feel better soon.....


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm good having post O symptoms tmi but lots of farts going on here (even at work :blush:) can't help it lol. And hungry but i think its cause i stopped drinking my coffee


----------



## cckarting

haha,you stopped drinking coffee! your a mad woman!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I got my chs! CD 14th! Woot woot! :dance:


----------



## cckarting

that's awesome! how lets hope for a bfp!


----------



## momwannabe81

I have a slow rise after O so takes me 4 days for ch but i put them in myself lol. How r u feeling Amanda? 
Yes i stopped drinking 6 cups a day now just have 1 or 2 at work, i drink expresso coffee not american so is lot stronger and i add milk so that was filling me up, so i wouldn't eat. I only stopped to eat more as i was loosing to much weight.


----------



## momwannabe81

Amanda once u fill ur prescriptions up could u tell me(if u don't mind) how much they were. I just want to have an idea in case my Dr would suggest them to me.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well the happy pills, and Provera were $5 with my insurance and the Clomid was 17 and some change because its not covered by insurance. :) So not too shabby!


----------



## momwannabe81

No not at all considering I don't have prescription coverage


----------



## IwannaBFP

I know this is crazy but I think I am going to buy a test on Wednesday. Hee Hee. Just because I can and it sounds fun. lol I bet I woos out tho.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol. I'm so pissed at dh right now long story short. He screws up everything he does and just frustrating. Told him tired of the sorry. Spends and looses money when we are trying to save for a car. My dad will help but not going to pay for the whole thing and if he don't see us trying he won't. Ugh. Anyway back to ttc I read on here that sunflower seeds help implantation. U know what I'll be eating for the next tww lol.


----------



## cckarting

sorry you're mad at dh, sometimes they can be brainless! I've heard about the sunflowers but is it a suppliment or just sunflower seeds?


----------



## momwannabe81

seeds. I got the ones out of the shell so can eat more and faster after one shell i'd be the hell with it lol to much work. So thats what i'm doing this month. Idk whats in store for next cycle but hopefully there won't have to be a next cycle. Fx we all get our BFP this month.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hopefully todays dip is good news for u.ur lp is what 14 days? cause that puts u at 10dpo and it can be a good sign or early af. Fx its a BFP


----------



## cckarting

see i have NO idea how long my lf is! I don't feel like af is coming at all! i'm not cramping or anything, my right bb is a little sore and i had a burning sensation by my bellybutton today but other than that i feel totally normal. i dunno what to think of this cycle. i hope my temp goes up tomorrow to give me a little hope! i'll probably still be waiting for af when it comes time for you to test lol!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I know im only 3dpo but I have major pressure and stinging in my uterus. Hope thats a good sign. :)


----------



## cckarting

i have my fx for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

I kind of feel full around uterus but I've had it during previous cycles. I think I'm due to test the 5th which seems so far away. Ugh


----------



## cckarting

ugh! i think i'm more anxious for you guys than i am myself haha!


----------



## Canada8

IwannaBFP said:


> I know im only 3dpo but I have major pressure and stinging in my uterus. Hope thats a good sign. :)

Me too!


----------



## momwannabe81

Good morning ladies. How's ur start of the day. Me watching Netflix lol


----------



## momwannabe81

All the charts are looking good.


----------



## cckarting

morning, i dunno what to think of mine, i got up on and off all night, i dunno when to put sleep deprived and when not to i temped early and got 96.95, which then i only get dotted ch, and went back to sleep at 715 and it was 97.31 which put me above my cover line and keeps my solid ch........


----------



## momwannabe81

Just note in the notes part the first temp and what time and leave sleep deprived. Don't panic. ;)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Mornin!!!! I love Netflix! What you watchin?
CC I agree with Michelle sweetie. 
I am trying so hard not to symptom spot. But I got a lil bit of a bloody nose this morning and my vivid dreams have started (as they do after I O) but this one was diff. It was a sex dream but with a woman. lmao I only get those when I am preggo. lmao sorry to freak u out.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol FX its a good sign.


----------



## momwannabe81

I was watching Dragonaut. An anime. U me big fan lol.


----------



## cckarting

to funny amanda, well i either started spotting or full flow, not sure yet, but its pretty red, so i'm guessing af :(


----------



## IwannaBFP

cckarting said:


> to funny amanda, well i either started stopping or full flow, not sure yet, but its pretty red, so i'm guessing af :(

Well with your temp drops. I am going with AF. Im sorry sweetie. Just think of it as a new start. Goodbye to that awful long cycle. 
:hugs:


----------



## cckarting

ya, that's what i think too! i've had a terrible time sleeping too so who knows. hopefullly i can get some good sleep tonight!


----------



## cckarting

i'm going to leave it as spotting now until i see what tomorrow brings............


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry hun. Hope its not af but if it is like Amanda said great new cycle starting


----------



## cckarting

yes, it means i can start new. dr called today and confirmed i did O! so thats great news, looked at my chart and puts O a day before ff does, so i would be 12 dpo according to her. i'm pretty sure af started, but i'm still going to wait and see what tomorrow is like to change my chart!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Im cramping like no other. Not paindul just alot. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Ugh my phone almost dead. Hope ur cramps are a good sign. Cc glad got good news from dr. Has she said anything about this cycle?


----------



## momwannabe81

How's the bleeding going? Is it indeed af or ur body playing tricks. 
Amanda how's ur cramps.
Me nothing. I'm going to sleep now have to be at work at 2


----------



## cckarting

af is Definately here! holy moly it's bad, but seeing as i haven't had it in almost 2 months, i kinda expect it to be......hopefully this month is it! amanda i hope the cramping is a good sign!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hate bad periods.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Heavy periods suck but I think its a good sign at the same time. A light one is bad. Cramps have stopped for now. They seem to only come at night. I am super tired these past few days. Today isnt as bad as yesterday tho. I couldn't keep my eyes open. 
How is you day going ladies?


----------



## cckarting

not to bad still heavy flow, but still no cramping! i hope to ovulate again this month, and hopefully a lot earlier!


----------



## cckarting

i can't ever seem to get on the same pattern as you guys haha


----------



## IwannaBFP

cckarting said:


> not to bad still heavy flow, but still no cramping! i hope to ovulate again this month, and hopefully a lot earlier!

I bet you will get back on track now. :)


----------



## cckarting

i really hope so! i'm a pretty optimistic person so i guess i'm to the point where when it's ment to happen it will happen! not to much i can do to make myself get pregnant! lol i don't think i'm going to try soy this month, maybe next month if it doesn't happen this cycle but i wanna see what my body is going to do now that i know i O'd on my own!


----------



## IwannaBFP

What does soy do anyways?


----------



## cckarting

soy is suppose to make you O like clomid, or give you a stronger O, and bring it sooner i guess, but i've heard some woman say they got cysts from the clomid or they al together didn't O so i'm not sure if i wanna take it or not.....


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yeah cysts can be a side effect. But not likely. ??


----------



## cckarting

i dunno i'm still worried about trying it.....


----------



## IwannaBFP

I don't blame ya. I am a little nervous too! I wasnt thinking but I cant even start it until Jan because my hubby will be gone for the next cycle. And I'm skippin Dec. Let's just hope I am pregnant now. :)


----------



## cckarting

I hope you are too! yea i don't know how much longer were going to try for a while.....this cycle, maybe the next but then i think well take a little break for a while. both the boys have birthdays in sep and oct so we wont try dec, jan....we'd probably start trying in may again so it would be a pretty long break.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well we are on the same schedule now since next cycle we might all take a break. Lol not funny but still look how in sync we are. Sorry for being late checking in. Got off 6am and was back at work at 120pm so not much sleep for me. Definitely going to sleep good tonight


----------



## cckarting

at least were in sync for something! how long of a break are you guys thinking michelle?


----------



## momwannabe81

I don't know how long. We will have to find another donor if this don't work. I know there is a site i can go to and find one but it could cost us if we have to pay for donor to come and any paperwork he might require, so we don't go after him when child is older. I really thought about just posting on fb that we need a donor lol.


----------



## cckarting

to funny, or you could always try craigslist!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol already did but no one in area I just don't know who I would get.


----------



## momwannabe81

Good afternoon, how is everyone? FF finally decided to give me CH but on cd 15 so i just left it how i had it for cd 14.


----------



## cckarting

woohoo on your ch's! hoping it's your month!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so too. Just not feeling anything other then usual and I'm scared this is not it.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm at the dr office waiting now. Hope don't take to long


----------



## cckarting

are getting test today??


----------



## momwannabe81

They did a pap smear and breast exam. Now waiting to give blood for progesterone levels and my thyroid. Since I'm skinny and sweating that might be thyroid. Which sux if it is but I usually sweat when I'm nervous and I was. It was embarrassing cause she had to wipe sweat from under my boobs to check them. Anyway they will do an hsg if no bfp this month. And they will call me with the blood results. So something good happening. Just hoping the donor decides to try again since I'm getting checked he might not see it as a waste of time and help trying one more time.


----------



## momwannabe81

Wonder what's up with Amanda.
Cc has ur bleeding stopped yet? What are you planning you to do this cycle. Have u heard of the smep!?


----------



## cckarting

whats his deal? sounds like he's being an ass. bleeding hasn't totally stopped yet, still light but should be done by sat! i dunno if we'll try anything different this month or not, thought about trying grapefruit........we pretty much already to the smep plan, but saying that were doing it just makes me feel........weird like i'm doing it because i have to not because i want to.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hello there friends. Hows it going? Its been one crazy ass day for me. Busy busy. Michelle I canr wait to hear about ur test results. It feels so nice to have answers. Shadra how are you feeling? I feel good thesr last few days when im usually a wreck and I havent had one happy pill. Hopefully thats a good sign.


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah I see ur point. I guess just thinking of me and dh not doing it as often I would never be pregnant even if he could lol. Anyway just to add to my blah day another girl at my job is preggo and all I could hear is her bf complaining about her mood swings. I'm like deal with it. Should have wore a condom. What pissed me off is that she told everybody that she was waiting until marriage and come to find out they were in fact doing it. They are still kids (19 yrs old) and in college.


----------



## momwannabe81

We did it again lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yay for doing it.!!! That would piss me off too. I would tell him to shut his pie hole and be greatful. Lil asshole! Hope this isnt too personal but have you guys ever considered adopting?


----------



## momwannabe81

We can't cause dh is a felon :'(


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh damn. :(


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh I forgot to tell you I tested yesterday and got a crazy evap again. Im gonna tests again saturday because we are ridind the train to go see our hockey team play. So that means heffy for me. Hee hee


----------



## momwannabe81

he's never said it was a waste of time that was me thinking what he might think. Iukwim. No symptoms yet and temp dropped was hoping it would stay up but looks like same pattern as other cycles.


----------



## momwannabe81

FX it wasn't an evap. I wanna test but with no symptoms kind don't see the point.


----------



## cckarting

i never had any symptoms with either of my boys, if that makes you feel any better??? I only tested on a whim because i knew we did it once without a condom so there was a chance. i sent my dh after tampons, smokes, and a preg test. took the test when dh was in the shower that night, i waited like 2 min told him it was neg so i left the bathroom. dh came out of the bathroom after his shower holding it in his hand and was like uhhhhh it's positive! it was kinda funny. but i felt totally normal with him. i never had morning sickness, never had naseua. nothing until after i knew, then i had tender bb and gas


----------



## momwannabe81

Thx i do feel better although couldn't hold the urge and i poas and was of course BFN:dohh:. I hope it's just to early but i feel this is not going anywhere and that i will never have a child:cry:. Guess i'm going thru the blah phase and i'm being negative. Can't help myself.:dohh::nope:


----------



## cckarting

7 is a little early, just be patient, i know it's super hard but you have to try and stay positive!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know i know just hate the wait and still have 6 days and exited of getting hsg done if no bfp. Which would be even better.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I have a feeling I am not preggo either. :( I was looking at my past 3 cycles and I had the same symptoms except for the good mood and this weird pulled groin feeling. I spotted last month too on this day for 5 days until full flow came. So who Fn knows!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

So what are u ladies dressing up for Halloween. I have no idea lol


----------



## cckarting

i'm going to dress up like velma from scooby doo :). amanda your spotting??


----------



## IwannaBFP

No im not. I was last cycle. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I don't have a clue it will be hard to work in a costume. But it would be fun


----------



## cckarting

oh sorry amanda i thought you said you were spotting again like you did last month at the same time! fx for your bfp!


----------



## momwannabe81

Good morning everyone how are u?
I just got up and my temp wasn't as high as i hope it go so who knows.


----------



## momwannabe81

OK i have to tell u this, I'va had a bad case of um flatulence LOL last night at work i was so trying to hold them cause we were buzy but i felt every single air bubble trying to get out, still having it today, hope it's a good sign, have had it since O bu not as bad as the last 2 days. it sux but it's funny at the same time so its ok to laugh LOL.
So i think my thyroid is hyper active. Did some research and have some of the symptoms. Hope it's not but it will be nice to know that that could be the cause, although it says it can cause issues with period but haven't had that problem, so who knows


----------



## IwannaBFP

lmao Michelle. That is how I have been for the last week. It sucks. lol
Yes hyperthyroidysm can mess some shit up with your hormones. You better get tested lady and get it under control. :)
So I took another test of a different brand (not with FMU) and got a darker line. :D I hope this means something good and not another fn evap.


----------



## cckarting

amanda! i want to see a pic! i'm so excited for you.....michelle i really hope this is a sign for you, it's the only sign i had with my boys. i hope this is it for the both of you!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Im on the train. Lol


----------



## cckarting

your killing me! well you better test in the morning ans post pics!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Lmao. Ok ;)


----------



## cckarting

i'll be waiting :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I dressed up as a gothic death angel and no one knew what I was. I mean I'm in black with skull necklace and black wings how hard is it. Anyway been in a bad mood last few hours. Just cranky and wanna kick somebody's ass. To add to that last night got a text from a coworker asking what I was doing after work. Well got bz and didn't answer till later. Come to find out they just needed a babysitter. WTF do I not deserve a girls night out? Everyone hangs with each other but I never get asked to hang. Y? Idk just in a pissy mood. Then to add the guys at work drive me crazy. They pick on me constantly. Ugh


----------



## cckarting

i would be irritated too! the people at my work are like that too, all clicky and shit. it's because i don't kiss anyones ass is why i'm not invited! and i don't really give a shit either there all fake anyways lol. sorry your having a crappy day, i didn't have a great night either, dh was gone to a racing banquet and i was just tired and crabby all night :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Well it got worst at the end. I mean I had waves of good laughing mood to then suddenly anything would piss me off. And I ended up having to work 2 extra hours and that made it worst and just blew up and started yelling (and I get loud =/ ) about how ppl can have some freaking common sense and put the damn dishes in the right spot instead of stacking them on the damn table (I grabbed 1 thing on top and everything fell down) so yeah way over the top. I out done myself there and probably will have to apologize which will be hard I HATE confrontation as it's not completely my fault for loosing it ppl just to lazy and try to cut corners. There is more story of those I work with that pissed me off even more (they newly pregnant 19 year old) ugh. I hope these aren't just PMS symptoms cause I don't want them to think I'm crazy!!


----------



## cckarting

i really do hope that it's more than pms! i have my fx for you, and i hope you feel better and have a much better day today!


----------



## momwannabe81

I think i will or at least i hope. I will be helping my dad move his stuff in his new place if he decides to if not tomorrow for sure. I'm hope that it isn't pms and not a combination of events that just triggered me. Had a few hourse of sleep so will see what brings today. I posted my frustration on FB and now everyone knows :dohh: Ugh what was i thinking. Cant think straight lol


----------



## cckarting

haha, facebook is evil! lol i hope you get your dad moved in, and your starting to feel better, i don't really feel like myself today i think i'm just over tired....


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm doing better just chit chatting with daddy. Will go home soon and spend the evening with dh probably a dinner and movie. Then at midnight have to go to work again to clean the shake machine.ugh. Must be done every two weeks.


----------



## cckarting

sounds like it's been a pretty good day. i use to have to clean the ice cream machine when i worked at a resturant in hs it sucked!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah the whole emptying is time consuming.


----------



## cckarting

ughhh! i'm feeling so blah today, i dunno what it is.....i need something to keep me going haha. hope you have an easy night at work tonight!


----------



## momwannabe81

eh i wear my headphones and ignore everyone if not i have to stop every 5 minutes bc they wanna talk to me. Hope u have a better day, hate waiting for O it always sneaks up on u. Are u going to use opks?


----------



## cckarting

i dunno i'm weighing my options. on one hand i really should since this will be our last month trying for a long time. but on the other hand i dunno it's getting expensive and i'm not really having any luck......


----------



## momwannabe81

well as long as u dtd ever 2-3 days and notice cm is becoming more fertile every day then u should be fine without opk, and charting will confirm O anyway


----------



## cckarting

yea, it's kinda what i'm thinking except my cp is already high, soft, and ca't tell if it's open and cm is more watery than creamy, i dunno wtf is going on!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hello my ladies!!!! Just stoppin in for a quick hello!!!! Been sooo stinkin busy I have no time to poo!! lmao Hubby is gone so its just me. I am hoping I can jump on here tonight after the kids come off their sugar high and in bed. Then i can go thru the posts and see what you have been up to. Happy Halloween. :)


----------



## Stelly

Hey lovely ladies! Life's been crazy, but popping in to say Hi, hope you guys are all doing wonderfully and Happy Halloween :)


----------



## cckarting

nice to hear from you ladies! Amanda i thought you got lost haha!


----------



## momwannabe81

Good morning. Well it looks like I'm out my temp dropped so will probably start spotting today or tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## cckarting

no! i hope af stays away michell! i have my fx for you!!!!!! oh i'm tired today blah!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Michelle I wasnt about to say the same thing. Lol except im wiping pink. So I bet I start right on time thursay. Damn the bad luck.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh cc I forgot to tell you I took a third pg test and it was way darker but then I took a frer and got a big fat evap. I am never using dollar tests again!!!!


----------



## cckarting

but, but, but an evap on a frer! what is going on with them? i had a horrible one last month when i thought i was preg, but ovulating really late. were not a very lucky thread haha! i have my fx for both of you for af to stay away!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I always get an evap on the frer!! And they only get darker as they sit. Stupid tests!!!!


----------



## cckarting

are there any tests that are half way decent anymore?


----------



## IwannaBFP

I guess the ones with no lines. like the digis.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Looks like your coming up on O day here soon!!!! Woo Hoo


----------



## cckarting

i don't know if i'll O soon or not. :( last month O was soooo late, i'm not sure if it will be late again, when it's suppose to, or not at all! i'm so confused on what to expect this cycle, all i know is we need to get bd'ing but i've been so tired and busy this last week and a half. i've already told him were going to bd tonight, haha. i'm starting to feel a little better today so that's a plus, not so tired. so you both are taking a break after af???? who in the world will i wait with?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'll probably stay here tho i'm getting hsg done once i start af i will call them to set up and already gave my boss heads up about getting it done (didn't say what lol) but if donor is up to it one last time if not idk what i will do.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think AF just arrived for me!!!!! Mother [email protected]#$%^&*$%&%^&%^&%^&^%&!!!!
Its just like last cycle light bleeding after I go pee!!! WTF is wrong with me. So full flow will probably be Saturday. Dont worry CC I will still be here with you as much as I can. Im rooting for you lady!!!!


----------



## cckarting

thanks ladies! michelle they always say your more fertile after an HSG! :) i'm pulling for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know thats why i'm pulling to get one more donation. Do u ladies know about how long thyroid meds take to re balance ur hormones, so i know if i get the meds (if i have thyroid issues) are they going to fix it in a few days or takes a while. Cause if i get hsg done but i still have that issues the hsg wouldn't help


----------



## IwannaBFP

I dont have a clue. :(


----------



## cckarting

that I have an answer to! It doesn't take long. like within a few days. I have hypothyroid, and so does my youngest. he was diagnosed when he was a few days old and they put him on meds and checked it every week (it can cause major problems in infants so they have to get a normal number right away). But for me they started me and then checked it every three months. they have a good idea what dose you need to be on by your numbers. I didn't have to adjust my meds til i got pregnant. when do you get your results?


----------



## cckarting

So i gave in and paid for vip on ff, holy shit my temps are WAY different than last month!


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL welcome to the vip family lol, thx for the info, i should know today or tomorrow.


----------



## IwannaBFP

lol vip is way better. :)


----------



## cckarting

look at my chart overlay, what is going on???


----------



## IwannaBFP

Not sure but i have learned not to really go by another month. Its cool to see the difference but dont compare them. :) Cause you dont really know what it means if anything. And it stresses you out. hee hee


----------



## cckarting

it does stress you out! i'm already worried i'm not going to O, and ugh it's so frustrating. lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well knock it off!!!! :D


----------



## cckarting

haha i'm trying! i'm just really hoping things go the way there suppose this month, since were taking a break after this month.........


----------



## IwannaBFP

i hope it works out for you too! one of us needs to be flashing a :bfp: here soon!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ur temps look like after u stopped progesterone. 
As far as flashing bfp it isn't going to be me. Af got me this am and dr is scheduling hsg. As far as bw I'm fine no issues there. So why the fuck cannot I get pregnant. I'm really down today and idk how I'm going to handle work today. Sorry girls just a pure bad day.


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry Michelle! i hope it get's better for you today/tonight! i'm feeling really emotional today, i just feel like i wanna cry and i have no idea why! glad to hear your bw came back ok, you have anything new planned for this cycle?


----------



## IwannaBFP

OK ladies its time to turn on some music and shake what ur momma gave ya!!!! Seriously you 2!!!!! If I could I would steal you both and we would go have a drink and shake our shit!!!! Knock off the bad attitudes!!!! This is me smackin you!!! WACK!!!!! lol


----------



## cckarting

haha! i would LOVE to go out and have drinks with you girls! i'm feeling a little better, and i'll be fine once dh gets home, he always makes me feel better. i dunno what my deal is usually and some point in my cycle i get like this! i just have to remind myself theres nothing i can do to make myself O!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty for the support


----------



## IwannaBFP

Sorry I was just kidding. :) Tryin to make u smile a lil.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol ur fine. Just stating a fact
I always thought couldn't get pregnant but no reason makes me insane. I really meant for the support I can always count on u girls. Dh so clueless he don't know how to help


----------



## cckarting

michelle when's your hsg?


----------



## IwannaBFP

OK I thought you were mad. I was like oh crap. Love ya girl!! Hope your having a better night.


----------



## momwannabe81

My hsg is scheduled for next Thursday at 10. No Noon not mad lol just short ty. Am at work and not support to be on the phone lol but idc lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Damn spell check I don't even know what that means lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

Lmao! Sad thing is I understod it. ;)


----------



## momwannabe81

HaHa, I'm feeling a bit better but still have my down times. I will get better I know just have to, anyways Cc I think u will O soon I think around cd 17-19 but don't quote me on that, thats by comparing ur chart, but ur cycles might have gone back to normal and u will around cd 14. Ur temps are going down so estrogen is increasing. Fx for u


----------



## IwannaBFP

Morning friends!!!! How goes it!?! Glad your feeling a little better Michelle. I am just waiting for full flow. I am guessing Saturday. I just hope she stays away until then because we are having GNO tomorrow night. I am so excited. We are going to dinner then the art walk (free wine) lol then to Wiseguys for the Hypnosis. Hee Hee I think I am actually going to do it this time. I have been twice now and havent gotten the courage to get up there. But with all my GFs there I think I can do this. :) Wish you guys could come.


----------



## cckarting

that sounds like soooo much fun! temp went up this morning, but not sure if it was cuz of the dog or not lol! starting our "smep" plan tonight :). we never really call it that we just bd every 2 to 3 days. michelle i hope your right! i would be so pumped if my cycle went back to normal!!!! hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Stelly

Morning ladies! Took me a bit of reading but feek mostly got up ;) this thread,moves! Lol get all behind and feel like a slacker when I dont check.it for a few days.

FX'd for u on the hsg!

Hypnosis sounds like fun! Should definitely go up, then tell how it felt lol i always wonder if thats legit or not lol. 

OH! Aannnnd never thought id say this but YAY AF finally came!! CD 120. Oof!
Oh, and hcg diet kicks arse :) I recommend, im down *drumroll please* 21 pounds! Yay :)


----------



## cckarting

holy crap! congrats stelly, that's so awesome. glad to hear af finally came. fx this is your month


----------



## momwannabe81

Awesome Stelly. Just be careful loosing to much weight can strain ur organs. My mom had lap done and lost alot real fast. Her heart was used to pumping more blood and caused her and enlarge heart. Now she's good no attack or anything but if u start to feel weird let ur Dr know asap. But glad it's working :). Just figured I would like to know anything Drs might leave out.
Cc I do hope u O soon. And Amanda have fun and let me know if it works.


----------



## IwannaBFP

ding dong the witch is here! Cd 1 here we go again! Congrats stelly. Fresh starts are amazing.


----------



## cckarting

good morning Everyone! hope you all have a FABULOUS FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## cckarting

so it totally confused, i was messing with my chart and if i get another temp even just a little higher than today's it's going to give me dotted ch on cd 10! wtf is going on???


----------



## momwannabe81

I saw that but don't worry it did it to u last month too. Don't mess with ur chart lol. Ur chart looks like the temps from cd 23. Bet u it will go down tomorrow a tiny bit. So don't worry.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi Amanda. Saw ur chart. It sucks I know. But new cycle and meds u have a really good chance.


----------



## cckarting

how can you not mess with your chart!?! i can't help myself it's like a video game or something! how's your day going michelle? sorry to hear about af, but we can maybe be in a 2ww together now!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Mt period has been so mild last 2 cycles with barely any cramps. I am taking Excedrin when I get dull feeling so don't get bad but I usually still hurt some but not the last 2. I hope its good ugh 6 days till hsg. Getting nervous haven't been in a hospital for myself since 5.


----------



## cckarting

i'm excited for your hsg, did you work everything out with your donor for this cycle????


----------



## momwannabe81

umm not really never really see him until donation, he's having guilt issues so dh suggested i just show up, prolly will give some heads up but it's going to be the week after hsg should O the 16th


----------



## IwannaBFP

morning sunshines!!!! lol Yeah right. I so dont feel like that. I feel like I could sleep another 6 hours. So last night was a blast!!!! You guys have to try the Lemon Kiss from Iggys. Sooooo delicious!!!! I had 5. hee hee The hypnotist was awesome as always. But I am a big vajaja and didnt get up there. Plus my guts were killing me because my food had onions and I didnt know until I got sick. I cant have onions!!!! So we took my car, had a DD. Got home and walked around my car and about shit my pants!!!! My fn car was hit. The whole right back end was smashed!!!! I didnt notice it when we got in because my car was covered in SNOW!!!! So now I get to drive down to Ogden PD and report a hit and run. Luckily we were parked in front of the Federal Building so I am hoping there are cameras. aaahhhh so much for selling it!!!!! 
Anyways I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## cckarting

MORNING! i slept like absolute crap lastnight, so my temp isn't real accurate. I am glad you have fun on your girls night out!, and sorry about your car, that always sucks, i hate dishonest people! hope you have a good sat!


----------



## momwannabe81

Told u ur temp would go down ;)
Working a 9 hours shift today ugh!!!
AF is almost over already weird.


----------



## cckarting

yea it went down, but i didn't sleep very well at all. i was up at 330 and never really went back to sleep, i kept having weird dreams and couldn't stay asleep, i'm kinda hoping it will go down tomorrow, i'll get a pos opk and it will be going up from there! haha doubt it will happen though because my opk's hardly have a line on them at all. glad to hear af is over already, it's always nice to have a light cycle! you excited for your hsg, 5 more days! hope your day is going well!


----------



## momwannabe81

On break now still 6 hours before I'm off for 2 days


----------



## cckarting

6 hours! oh my! hope its not to bad. glad you get two days off, hopefully there stress free!


----------



## Stelly

Aw, that totally sucks- people who hit and run completely blow. Glad you had fun besides that though. 

I feel bad, I completely lost track of names :( but, momwannabe- hope you have a well deserved relaxing two days of freedom 

Hope ya'll are having a fabulous weekend! I attempted one of Jillian Michael's work out videos, piss on a stick its hard! Feel like a big giant limp noodle!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well as nice as i can be i hate myself as i volunteered to cover 2.5 hrs of someones shift tomorrow :dohh: but hey scores pointers with boss and i go in 2.5 hrs later or get off sooner on tuesday (overtime purposes lol) but hey it balances out, will still have rest of day to enjoy then Monday help dad with move and Tuesday reviews appointment for raises ;) :happydance:. And i work my butt off as it seems easy but when u have 200 customers coming thru in 60 minutes thats tough. Game days are hard. But its fun :)
We had 2 earthquakes in the last 24 hrs and i didn't feel neither of them or the after shoks :( I'm either sleeping (when everyone else wakes up to it :dohh: ) or like tonight busy at work didn't notice but it was 4.7 and 5.6. Thing is we hardly ever get them so everyone is freaking out lol. I'm just :coffee:
Sorry Amanda/IwannaBFP about car but u can still sell it just gonna have to be cheap or for scrap/or parts. 
Shandra/Shadra:shrug: /Cckarting If u O on cd 27 like last cycle (i compare from cd 9) ur chart is almost identical, we will be in the tww together. But i hope u O sooner.
Lol Stelly now don't overdue urself lol u should excercise in bed with dh :haha: anyway what point in ur cycle are u? Couldn't help notice the new siggy :thumbup: I'm also ttc #1 :happydance: and my name is Michelle
I'm starting to freak out about hsg, not the results but the actual going in a hospital needles and everything


----------



## cckarting

it's Shadra haha no N. i get it all the time im use to it. I didn't O until 37/38 last cycle so i dunno when it's going to happen. i have been pinning my chart at different days and it seems to be on track. I think??? if I go by my chart form last month I should O in 2 weeks which would be cd 28 this month......i have no idea. i am starting to get a softer cervix already and watery cm, opk's are getting darker but still pretty light! sorry you have to work again instead of having your full 2 days off. your hsg will be fine, some women say it's not painful at all.


----------



## momwannabe81

I know it's painful if there is a blockage. Just the whole being in a hospital is what scares me. I tolerate pain ok but I will let them know if it hurts lol. I hope u O sooner but at least ur cycle is about 10 days shorter then ur other cycle


----------



## cckarting

i know that will put it at more of a normal cycle! so i have no idea what the world the last cycle was haha! i'm hoping to O within the next 6 days since my lp is like 11 days that would put me at a normal 30ish day cycle for me!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sure it will just takes time.


----------



## cckarting

i hate this whole time taking thing. LOL i know i will happen sometime i just wish it was now. ....i'm really going to try and not worry about it a whole lot this cycle it will happen when it's suppose to i guess!


----------



## momwannabe81

That's all we can really do lol


----------



## Stelly

Ha I wish I had my DH home to get some cardio in ;) he he he.... lol He works on the North Slope so he is works a 2 week on 2 week off schedule now, so I see him half the month :) Gonna pounce that man's bones when he gets home tuesday! 

I am on CD 4 :)

Michelle- I hope the HSG goes pain free, you'll be in my thoughts! Just try not to overstress before hand... its the nerves before that are always the worst- once you go through it I bet you'll find it wasn't as bad as you thought it might be. (I hope anyway!)

and thanks ;) finally figured out how to change the darn signature thing.. now I just gotta work up to the fancy banners etc!


----------



## cckarting

morning ladies!


----------



## momwannabe81

Good afternoon. Have a toothache today. So much for enjoying a day off. Yesterday I ended going in 2 hours earlier cause they needed help. Can't wait for that paycheck lol.


----------



## cckarting

toothaches suck! i have to go get a tooth pulled tomorrow so not looking forward to it! hopefully it doesn't hurt to much. just getting ready to start some supper, then i dunno.


----------



## momwannabe81

Got called in to work and tooth still hurts. Hope tonight goes by quick.


----------



## momwannabe81

Toothache finally gone after idk how many ibuprofen lol. 3 more hours to go. Hopefully they get me off schedule so can have a day off lol. Anyway this will look good on tomorrows review. :D


----------



## cckarting

hold cow you always get called in! but yes it will look good on your review. i hope it goes FABULOUS for you! only two more days til your hsg, and my last day of work for the week!!! woot woot i can hardly wait :)


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL I'm off yay but still have a meeting to go to but hey still enjoying the evening with dh, The reviews were cancelled cause boss was sick. There is only 3 including me that works overnight and both the others were sick so i got stuck with it


----------



## cckarting

that sucks, i don't think i could ever do overnights! i have a terrible time staying up past 3 and i can't sleep in during the day. lol. oh i'm tired today and i think we've been bd'ing to much cuz i'm getting sore :( (TMI) I don't think its anything serious at least I hope not i've never had any infection or anything before so i guess i dunno what to look for haha


----------



## momwannabe81

If ur dry it can make it sore a little bit, usually washing it really good helps. I only work overnights occasionally now cause wasnt getting enough time with dh.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey there ladies. How have you all been? Hope all is well. I will try and go thru the thread tonight. My sweet baby boy is sooooooo sick. He has had a fever for three days now. Up to 103 last night, breathing really fast and shallow, sore throat, headache ( i only know this because he says his eyes hurt), lots and lots of mucus, puking. Took him to the doc today and he has some yucky virus going around. :( I have been letting him sleep with me so I can hear him and we have had to change my bedding at least twice a night from puking and peeing. He is too sick and tired to get up and go potty. SO I NEED SLEEP!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry hope he gets better soon.


----------



## IwannaBFP

T hanksme too


----------



## momwannabe81

Well the good news is donor is still in :happydance: hoping to get first deposit friday.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Woooooo hooooooo michelle


----------



## cckarting

i'm so excited to hear your getting your donations again!!! woopwoop GL tomorrow michell! i have my fx for you. hope your little man gets to feeling better amanda! i hate when my little guys are sick. as for me I went to the dr this morning and i have a yeast infection from to much bd'ing! i've never had one before :( so that sucks but said i should be able to get back to bd'ing on sat or sun!


----------



## momwannabe81

Never had it but on here there are several remedies they say tho not to wash with soap.


----------



## cckarting

oh i already got medicine for it! i gotta keep bd'ing if i'm gonna catch the egg! or at least try to catch it. i've never had one before either....so i'm going to say all the bd'ing did it! ugh i'm ready for work to be over :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm off walking home. Ugh hsg tomorrow hope nothing found but yet hope they do explaining y


----------



## cckarting

either way your suppose to be more fertile afterward! so hopefully this is your month! i don't think well get our bfp this month with everything thats going on with me i think it's a lost cause :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Well a couple days off won't hurt. U covered ur basis and u can start bd Friday or Saturday so it will be ok. Don't worry. I hope the donation happens on Friday cause I could O during the weekend. Hope nothing gets in the way ugh.


----------



## cckarting

good luck at your hsg today!!!!! i hope you get your donations soon too! GL


----------



## momwannabe81

Hsg in less then an hour. I will let u ladies know the results.


----------



## cckarting

Fx for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

Still waiting.............ugh


----------



## momwannabe81

OMG it hurt, it was like AF cramps but intense and not going away plus my cervix was closed and had to force it open, ouch......but everything is clear once the dye shot it went right thru. So thats good the DR said we'll talk about what to do next at the next appointment (which idk when yet)


----------



## cckarting

so sorry it was painful! but YAAAA for your tubes being open! either way you should be more fertile this month!!!! GL hun i have my fx this is your month!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty I'm more hopeful now. Donor freaked me out thinking to stop. But I think he's going to be in a bit longer. And another good news my dad is going to help me get a car tomorrow. :happydance: 
How are u doing down there!? Lol.
Hope Amanda's baby is doing good.


----------



## cckarting

woohoo glad to hear it's gong good for yoU!!! it's fine down there it's never bothered me, it was just sore that one day, i just figured something was off cuz of the "CM" was not right. i'm hoping its not going to mess with ovulation! if i'm going to ovulate at all. i'm having one of those days today. :( ugh i hope tomorrow is better and it's FRIDAY! hope your little one is feeling better Amanda!


----------



## momwannabe81

Got donation :happydance: now scheduled for monday to get another one.


----------



## cckarting

woohoo! i'm so excited to hear that. i have my fx as tight as possible for you this month! you feeling good after your hsg?


----------



## momwannabe81

Feel great. One thing I noticed is lots of cm since having it done. I mean woooow lots too. Had ewcm last night stretched like 4-5 inches. So it better work lol. Temp still low so ik haven't O yet as its only cd 10 but can happen anytime after tomorrow but my guess is Tuesday so Mondays donation will be even better but wanted it today too just in case. How are u today.


----------



## cckarting

i'm doing alright today, feeling pretty crappy about this month :( pretty sure it's not going to amount to anything, but we have next year right! I am so excited for you, and for the donation monday!! How did the car hunt go?


----------



## momwannabe81

We already had it picked out just had to get the $$$ just and old 91 car but it runs and already got it just no tag till Monday cause of holiday. U feel crappy like last month. Don't worry u will O soon and be in the tww with us.


----------



## cckarting

I really hope i'm in the 2ww with you this time! i ordered some conceive plus this month, i guess anything that'll help!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hello there friends. Hope everyone is doing good. My sone is way better. Still has a low fever but thats ok. Now I have it. all I can say is I cant belive my poor lil guy went thru this. Ive never been this sick. Hubby will be home a day after I ovulate. Lol


----------



## momwannabe81

What do u mean he will be home after O? Is he gone? Maybe u won't O until he gets home so u have a chance, they say being sick during O is good cause ur immune system is down and it will not fight the sperm. I hope he gets home sooner or surprise u. Is he far away? Glad that ur baby is doing good and sorry ur sick too. Been worried lol


----------



## cckarting

Morning ladies. Hope you get to feeling better amanda. Just found out dh has to work out of town all next week :( kinda hoping I don't o until the weekend. Hope everyone has a great sat


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks sweetie pies. Yeah hubbys been gone for like three weeks. Lol I thought I told you. :) glad you got a car michelle. Shadra I hope you O before ur hubbys leaves.


----------



## momwannabe81

U probably did but didn't think he be gone this long and right when ur fixing to O. Is he far away that he can't come home for the weekend? I hope both of u O when they get home. Well I hope this is it for me as donors wife is due to pop the 15th of next month and we will not be able to get donations then. Ugh timing timing timing. Wish we had some control on this


----------



## cckarting

He leaves tomorrow :( hoping I wait til he gets home to O now.... If not I'll be crushed


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry both of ur dh are gone. Hope things work out this month and we can all be in the tww


----------



## cckarting

that would be so fabulous! were going to bd tonight yet, and again on friday i know if i ovulate this week, it'll probably be to late, unless i go to see him, which i am guessing i'll do depending on where there staying! i just hope everything works out this month for all of us!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so too


----------



## cckarting

so how's it going michelle? not to much new today, i liked the preeseed! it wasn't messy or anything, so i'm excited to use it when it comes to O time, ugh i'm tired this morning and it's killing me! hope you have the best monday possible!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I like pre seed too but dh didn't lol (he don't like it feels like i came already :blush:).
Well donation isn't going to happen today so hopefully can tomorrow although my cm isn't cooperating had ewcm the day of hsg and next but now been creamy so unless it changes soon i don't know if i O. Fff cause of cm thinks i might have O on cd 11 which is quite early. I didn't think that Hsg could make u O early but who knows.


----------



## cckarting

it's still early, it might even delay O a couple days! hope you get your donation tomorrow!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope so too as Fridays deposit is dieing lol. How r u feeling? Hope Amanda is doing better


----------



## cckarting

haha. i'm feeling stressed and worried about O, the usual i guess. I hope she's feeling better too! being sick is never any fun!


----------



## momwannabe81

No it isn't lol


----------



## cckarting

oh my! i'm so tired tonight. haha i think i may go to bed by 9 tonight, wow i'm getting old. haha


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey now dont make me feel old lol, my back has been hurting and cp was high but i cant tell what cm is it's kind of watery but has a creamy/sticky texture, so not sure what to put it as. My cervix is been open since the hsg (they forced it open) and that isnt helping either, have 1 opk and decided not to use it. figure just go by from cp and temp.
Ur probably already in bed so hope u had a good night sleep. I will hopefully get donation tomorrow, just in case i havent ovulated yet.


----------



## cckarting

i'm awake now! hope you had a good night. not to much to report on the temp it went up a little bit but still looks crazy compared to last months!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Im a lil better. Still extremly tired. My hubby is i kansas. Im in utah. And hes drove. Its ok tho cause I was planning to skip this cycles anyways. This just makes it. easier. I dont want to have a baby on my late husbands bday. So michelle if you didnt o on cd 11 ddid you get a donation thats day?


----------



## cckarting

HELLO! amanda, good to see your doing better! I agree it makes it easier to not be due around a late loved ones birthday.....GL to you in December!!!! one of us has to get a bfp!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I got donation cd 11 and I think I'm Oing today my cp was last night and my temp went doooown this am so I'm fixing to. Donation is 4 days old so idk if any are still alive and I hope to get another one today but he won't answer my text so either he's asleep or has company. Kind want to just show up. But idk I'm shy lol...rather him come over but dh is off so ugh.......


----------



## IwannaBFP

Sorry im on my phone. Glad you understood what I was asking. lol thanks shadra. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Got donation. :happydance: and I'm sure that I O soon. Had twinges late last night so today's donation is perfect woot woot. Well I understand Amanda but it would still be nice to be in cycle together. But I know u will still be around :D


----------



## cckarting

WOOHOO for donation! i hope this is the month for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty I hope so too orbi will go crazy. I should be going into labor now not still ttc. long 9 months but worth it when it does happen


----------



## IwannaBFP

Woooooo hooooooo for the donation :)


----------



## cckarting

so i think i'm out before I even got started this month :( I started spotting tonight, not to much really light pink on tp, but cervix is med, firm, and closed.......I guess it's up to you this month Michelle! haha i'm done til june!


----------



## cckarting

So I went back and looked at last months chart, and I spotted on the same cd last month? WTF!


----------



## Stelly

Glad you got your donation Michelle! and that you are feeling better Amanda :)

Cc- thats interesting u spotted on the exact same CD last month.... wonder whats the cause? 

Hubby is home, and still on HCG (lost 30 lbs now! :D) and hoping it'll give me that little fertility kick so we can have some fun news to announce at christmas! Only 5 days of diet left... so looking forward to a little bit o' bread!


----------



## cckarting

so do you only take the hcg for so long, or how does it work? is it really expensive? I am thinking about maybe trying it on my 6 month break from ttc!


----------



## momwannabe81

Shadra that was the first thing i did when u said spotting was to look at ur previous chart, I guess u have a strong Ovulation as u spotted last month too right before O so if u go by ur previous cycle u should O in 6 days, Isn't Dh coming home then? so maybe ur not out yet. 
Thx Amanda i hope this is it for me lol.
Stelly glad ur doing good on ur diet, i'm sure it will help with ttc.


----------



## cckarting

i hope so! yea he'll be home on friday, but my chart is still a little weird.....my temps arn't changing much.


----------



## momwannabe81

That's ok if they don't change means u haven't o yet. 
My temp went up today confirming that I O yesterday. So I'm am now in the tww.


----------



## Stelly

It was cheaper then i thought itd be, $90 for hcg and syringes (40 day supply) and people generally do it 21 to 40 days. im doing 30 days. 

FX'd that this will be your last TWW wait and will be a bfp! things sound really promising for this cycle!

ya, hoping weightloss will help my odds :) plus heading to belize in january and dangit all i wanna wear a bikini and look good in it! lol


----------



## cckarting

woohoo! go get that BFP!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm going to setup a follow up appointment tomorrow and maybe get them to do test. Well had some angry event. My older sister went and told everything to my mom of us ttc. Questioning our choice of using donor. Oh and said that I must be doing it wrong. OMG that was it. I went off with my sister and I will no longer be nice. They are so clueless how hard ttc can be.


----------



## cckarting

she what! why would she go and tell your mom you were ttc? that's a bitchy, childish thing to do. i would have probably killed her! who cares how you are having a baby, all that matters is it will be loved and cared for! just punch her in the face, you'll feel better! maybe she'll have a hard time ttc and then you can tell her "it's easy right, you must be doing it wrong"! UGGGGHHHH she needs slapped


----------



## cckarting

thats not a bad price at all stella! i might have to try it. Getting away sounds so good right now! it's getting cold here.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well my mom said I must be doing it wrong and she had 3 without trying and my sister is 38 just recently has had a boyfriend in 10 yrs and is sleeping with him and calls herself Christian and told me had a scare cause their birth control method is pullout and not during fertile period. I'm like wtf is wrong with u.


----------



## cckarting

i agree! there really is no wrong way to do it, unless you have no idea when your fertile period is! it's mostly luck, or gods graces whichever you prefer! are you close with your mom?


----------



## momwannabe81

No not at all and i didn't want her to know how we were ttc cause she would make it her business and say crap like that, see the problem with my older sister and mother is they don't think before they speak and say things that are their opnion and should be a law, her first comment after not seeing me for 6 years was "oh my look at that butt just like ur sisters" my heart crushed then and had a nervous break down that night cause of her after i drove for 10 hours to get her at the airport. I mean i could go on and on about my mother and things she's done in my life to despise her, and i know it's mean but i just can't help it, she disappointed me to many times


----------



## cckarting

wow your mom is really something! i hope it gets better though, and she learns to keep her thoughts to herself! Hope your day is going well, mine's not to bad, still spotting and feeling a little bit tired, temps are still the same, getting even more confused by the day haha!


----------



## momwannabe81

it was better today slept all day and went straight to work lol. I sent a "nice" txt to my sister telling her off and when i told dh what she said/did he sent her an even "nicer" one, he always thought of her as two face but he added a few other choice of words to go with that lol.... I love him when he back me up lol. But yeah thats all forgotten and i moved on as not worth my time, i'm in the tww and planning to stress only on that lol.
But i know how the first tww can be agonizing but good thing dh is coming home tomorrow so u can get bz with him and be in the tww soon.


----------



## cckarting

Haha hopefully she gets the point! DH came home early! he got in around 8 last night!!! So excited we bd'd last night, and will probably every day or every other day for a while. still nothing to report on temps staying pretty consistant, not sure if thats a good thing or not.......opk's are still neg, but i think there starting to get darker, it's probably just my imagination though......


----------



## momwannabe81

saw that last night, u got bz real quick lol. Glad he did. I think u will O in the next 2-3 days so stay bz :)
Amanda has dh made it home? It looks like ur a little late O so if he makes it home before u do will u reconsider!? I hope u do.


----------



## cckarting

Yea we did :) were kinda like teenagers lately. ROF! I'm sure we will again tonight and tomorrow, and sunday i'll keep poas opk til i get a pos! I really really hope I O in the next 2-3 days cuz that puts me at a more normal af. at this point i doubt i'll even be testing in november! How you feeling michelle?


----------



## momwannabe81

Just taking it day by day. Its to early to have any symptoms and I'm looking forward to next week as Monday will be 7 dpo when implantation can happen. If i do have symptoms i will test on thanksgiving day. Or at least i hope i do lol


----------



## momwannabe81

ugh I need sleep !!!! Last 3 days haven't got but 6 hrs avg and I need 8 :| also my upper body (shoulders arms back chest) have been aching off and on. Doing random times. While at work or just sitting on the couch. Ugh I'm sleepy.
How is everyone else!?


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I'm coming up with something. Have mucus building in my chest and coughing nasty stuff every so often. Ugh


----------



## cckarting

hey michelle! sorry i've been mia the last couple days. been busy making cakes with the dh and went out sat night, just getting to get on now. hope you have a good weekend, and i hope your not getting sick!


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh thank god. Was getting worried lol. Glad you've been enjoying time with dh. I am getting sick and as I'm still a smoker (ik ik. Will quit the day get my BFP) so everything starts as chest congestion. Have had quick sharp pains under belly button but more like uti without the I. Lol . Its just to early for them to be signs as much as I wish they were.
Have u run out of opk or just to bz. Looks like u might have O. Can't wait to see tomorrow temp.


----------



## cckarting

No i wouldn't leave you! it's ok i still smoke, i'm working on it though....i am running out of opk's just getting frustrated getting neg's. my cm seems more watery but cp is med,med so maybe i'll be getting close soon? i don't think i'm going to buy anymore opk's since this will be our last cycle trying for a long time. I'm hoping it'll be soon. sounds like things are going pretty good for you, hopefully they are symptoms and you get your bfp!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so too. It looks like ur gearing up to O. FX it happens soon. Hope we both get our bfp. Opk is just to know the surge. As long u dtd ever couple days not worth paying for then anyway.


----------



## cckarting

haha. i'm got going to buy anymore or they'd just sit in the bathroom until we try again. I think I have 10 tests left, so we'll see. yea were still bd'ing but i just want that pos opk! just to make sure i'm not going to be a failure at O'ing. Temp dipped this morning, hoping that's a good sign. Oh my i'm tired today I can't seem to get a really good nights sleep lately. how are things going with you? did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## cckarting

So if i pin my chart on different days cd 1 to cd 10 I should maybe ovulate tomorrow! I have my FX so tight that that's the case!


----------



## momwannabe81

It looks like u could be Oing today, hope u do, have u checked ur cm/cp today yet? 
I'm still a little sick it's dragging more then anything. Have waives i feel better and others where i can feel it coming, my tmep shot up today but i think it's cause dh forgot to turn the thermostat down from 80.


----------



## cckarting

I was hoping it was today too, but my opk's have been neg :( my cp is high, but it's usually always high, and my cm was wateryish this morning and now it's creamy so i'm guessing it's not a sign of O. I hope you get to feeling better, get you feel better sometimes.


----------



## Stelly

Holy cow- thermostat up to 80 is cookin! We stay in the 68 degree range lol. 

I do believe I have ovulated!!! Yaaaaay! Positive OPK's and now I'm in a long awaited TWW :happydance 

Hope you get to feeling better Michelle! and CC, i do hope you get a positive OPK!


----------



## cckarting

thanks stelly! me too. i hate the sit and wait game! hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## momwannabe81

At work doing a bit better but I know um pushing myself so will be exhausted by morning.
Gratz on Ov Stelly. Hope u catch that egg so u won't have to wait as long.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hi guys! Ive missed you. lol how is everone? Im good hubbys home so I am very happy and sore. Lol I dont think I am going to ovulate. Which is ok. I go in for my 21 day bloody draw tomorrow. Hope yall are doing good.


----------



## momwannabe81

hey Amanda we were getting worried. I hope u O soon isn't that what clomid does?. With u being sick im not surprise that it's delayed. Since ur late Oing does that mean ur still in for ttc!? 
My temp was still high,it went down a tad bit but still high so hopefully it means something. I have to go to WalMart later and was thinking to look for a new test they have for 88 cents. They probably feed my poas :)


----------



## cckarting

I got those tests Michelle!!!! in our store they were in the front by the exspress check out lines on the end cap! i bought a bunch, but doubt i'll need them for a while. at least they don't expire until 2013 or something like that! how's everyone's day going? i'm tried today not like its that unusual. Still nothing on O'ing, so i dont think its going to happen this month......oh well i guess i have some time to get it all worked out before we start trying again. I hope it is a good sign for you Michelle!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Omg michelle have you tested?


----------



## momwannabe81

I got 4 they aren't for early testing but what the heck. I will in test in the morning. FX but doubt it. Will se what tomorrows temp says.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Omg I cant wait that long. Lol go take one!


----------



## cckarting

lol amanda your funny! so its been 9 days and still spotting..........wtf?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Nine days! Have you been to the doc yet?


----------



## cckarting

no, i don't really think they can do anything about it! i dunno what to think anymore. it's not bad and its not even everytime i use the bathroom, jut the last day or two it's been worse than the last couple days. still not making it to the underwear so it's not af. i'm so confused with this cycle.


----------



## momwannabe81

The cold got to me so peed to many times I know it be a waste to test tonight. Will confirm the BFN tomorrow.


----------



## momwannabe81

And it was a BFN, oh well weill test tomorrow again. How is everyone else?


----------



## cckarting

sorry you got a neg :(! hope you get a positive really soon. I took an opk and an 88 cent hpt. opk was darker than usual, and hpt was a terrible evap! I see why there 88 cents lol. my temps seems to be staying pretty normal with last months guess we'll see in a week. That's when i O'd last month is a week from now. i'll keep opk testing until then, and bding. but i don't have very high hopes cuz the spotting seems to be getting worse! still not enough to be considered af but getting darker.


----------



## momwannabe81

Are u sure it was an evap? :D just hopefully thinking... I wish I got some sort of line but at the same time I don't if u know what I mean. Just never had a second line but on opk.


----------



## cckarting

yea, i'm pretty sure it was an evap it didn't look like it had color to it, and i haven't even ovulated yet, and my temps still suck. i totally get what you mean by hoping for a line, but not! OMG i want to scream. There is this girl in one of the forums i read and she drives me CRAZY. i just wanna say people like her shouldn't be reproducing! AAHHHHHAAA she asks over and over everyday if she's O'd and then when she finally gets her CH she is taking hpt and do you see it do you see it! i just want to tell her to shut up and relax! cuz there is no point in doing a hpt at 3 dpo and say you see a line! plus her chart looks terrible! she is sooooo annoying i wish i could slap her. and saying how she cant afford a frer because she doesn't get paid until next thurs, and i'm thinking you cant afford a 7 dollar preg test how in the hell you think you can afford a 13 dollar pack of diapers, or a 15 dollar can of formula!!! sorry i'm ranting i don't mean to lol. i'm in an irritated mood tonight i think, but she does irritate me everyday, i'm almost ready to leave the forum cuz i can't stand her. Anyways! how's your night going? I got my pies, buns, and deviled eggs made for tomorrow. only have green bean caserole to make tomorrow! dh is going to be out of town next week again, not looking so good for us for a bfp this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

maybe u just had a short surge and u did O. I hope so at least, I know there are some ladies here that annoy me too but i just move on and ignore them. Got another bfn so not looking good for me, i know still early but just wish i knew.


----------



## cckarting

I really hope you get your bfp this cycle! i know the wait is hard. i had a dream last night i got a bfp and we were so excited.....then i woke up lol. Hope everyone has an awesome thanksgiving!! be bak on later :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Happy thanksgiving to u ladies too


----------



## momwannabe81

How about I went shopping yesterday for today's dinner and got some stuff for me including more test and today i went to give receipt to my dad so can split it and he made the comment of not paying for pregnancy test. Huh I just smiled and didn't say a thing. But in my mind was oh crap I so forgot. he didn't know we were trying and a few months back he asked if we were trying and I flat out said no(he's old fashion and wouldn't understand the whole donor) but I'm glad he doesn't question me when he knows its a touchy subject


----------



## cckarting

thats the amazing things about dads! no questions, it's almost like an understood thing between father/daughers. hope you having a wonderful thanksgiving!


----------



## momwannabe81

So far so good. Picking dh from work then back and finish stuffing and gravy then ready to eat. I'm starving lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

How about u? Enjoying family? Can't wait to have kids to share these holidays with. My sister has 6 and they all helped and u can tell she enjoyed having them help with desserts they had fun and I can't wait to experience that happiness


----------



## cckarting

we just got home. it was a good time :) i'm the only one with kids on dh's side. it's just him and a brother, there not ready for kids yet. me and my sil enjoyed a couple bottles of wine and some good food. so stuffed i'm almost miserable! now to make a list for dh to go black friday shopping! i have to work early and can't go :( i think it's safe you say i didn't O and i'm not going to O this month, started spotting a little heavier. so were done for a year or maybe two. i can't see how people do this for years! I'm going to go see my ob/gyn probably first of the year and see if he can figure anything out with me.


----------



## momwannabe81

That sux. Well I'm still hoping. I want to go to black Friday but idk if I wanna stay in line at best buy for a ticket that I might not get. They give them out for those in line and that's the only way for us to get the tv we want. Or spend an extra 50 and get it at WalMart
Ugh I don't want to stand in the cold for something can't get and then miss the tv at WalMart. Decision decision. Glad u had fun.


----------



## cckarting

i would stay warm and pay the extra fifty bucks for something i know i can get! i know it really sucks, the spotting has stopped again, so confused. hope you get your tv! i'm sending my dh to get toys at 10 :) i can't go cuz i have to work.....


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL we waited 2 hours for tickets for the 42" tv and it was sold out but got a 32" at walmart for $188 so not to bad, now just need monitor for laptop (mine went out) so i don't have to use the TV. We got our Christmas gift! Still hoping for a BFP rather get that LOL. Well have fun at work tomorrow :)


----------



## Stelly

Agh- survived black friday! Walmart was insanity and all I went for was a few kids toys for the niece and nephew and some christmas decorations... never again. People are just flat out aggressive. Some guy cussed me out because he was convinced I was trying to cut into the "TV line"... when really he was just blocking the garland..... this is supposed to be the fun giving season and some people turn into scary cut throat, shop and destroy at all costs lol 

Hope you ladies had a fantastic Thanksgiving! I am fully excepting one of ya'll to have some awesome BFP announcement any day!


----------



## cckarting

well i'm counting myself out. spotting heavier today. so it's a anov cycle, and were done! sucks but i guess whatever. I hope you ladies get your bfp! thanksgiving was great, hope it was for you guys too!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well we got to WalMart and they had lines for everything so wasn't to bad. But I liked it how they were organized and just got a ticket and picked up the tv outside. Hope I get a bfp too. Cc are u going to go ntnp until ttc in full again? 
Stelly how many dpo are u? Any symptoms? 
My temps are staying up but have been sweating every night so idk.


----------



## momwannabe81

Amanda u ovulated!!!!! Did u dtd at all?


----------



## cckarting

no i don't think were going to ntnp i think were done done, back to condoms until we try again......I really hope you get your bfp this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so too. Have some sinus pressure now from being out last night.


----------



## Stelly

I am 6dpo :) Symptoms Im not too sure of- cause I've been fighting a bad cough... 

Basically just indigestion, bad cough/stuffy nose. Haven't been sleeping well and having really flipping weird dreams lol. Oh, and my right armpit/boob region feels like I've been punched in the titty lol 

How about you? Any symptoms? I am waiting till Dec 2nd to test if no AF :) 

Cc- I'm sorry it was anov... Big hugs to you- this process is so frustrating at times. We'll be here for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

nothing that i consider symptoms, same as u caugh, night sweats, sinus buildup but i think due to being outside for 2 hours. Another Bfn and and af due monday so who knows, next month who knows, dh said i should just go out and have a one night stand. Not a good idea to me but who knows, donors baby is coming on the 12th c-section cause is breech. So no donation for the next few months.


----------



## Stelly

Well- not out til the AF rears her ugly head... still a bit early too- might just be one of those late positives :)

Best of luck iwth your donor- I'd say no to one night stands (just cause who knows about std's etc now a days!) Maybe even with baby coming- donor may still be ok with donating? Or was he opposed after baby was born?


----------



## Stelly

Went snowboarding today, first time in years- had a blast but yikes my thighs are so sore now! Haha


----------



## cckarting

haha stelly that sounds like so much fun! i've never snowboarded but i do enjoy skiing. haven't done that in years either, thinking it's about time :)


----------



## Stelly

Oh I love snowboarding! Kudos to you for Skiing... that scares that crap out of me, to many things to keep track of and I can't keep my legs from going wherever the hell they want (which most of the time is in opposite directions!) lol. You should go again- its a blast picking up old hobbies again :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I agree with the one night stand. That's what scares me the most and my luck I get a man with vasectomy or sterile. But I hope I am not one of those way late with a FX get it tomorrow af due then or TuesdayI use to ski 20 years ago lol.


----------



## cckarting

haha thats funny stelly! i don't think i could snowboard because i couldn't move my legs, and my balance kinda sucks!! i still have my fx for you michelle!


----------



## cckarting

so made the appt with ob/gyn can't get in until jan 17th! :S ugh


----------



## Stelly

Eesh long wait CC, sorry!

I am feeling a bit more.optimistic- have heartburn (rare!) and i was feeling.nauseas this morning and had to have some toast to calm it down- also strange cause i never eat breakfast! Dont want to get my hopes up... just interesting signs. CP is high an very soft. hoping.this is it! fx'd!!


----------



## momwannabe81

FX it is Stelly


----------



## cckarting

i really hope this is it for you stelly!


----------



## momwannabe81

I think af is on her way, feeling weird down there, not cramps but dull.


----------



## cckarting

oh i hope not! fx she doesn't come. how's it going? staying pretty warm down there?


----------



## Stelly

Aw I hope not! I'd say dull pains could be a positive sign :) your little countdown thing even says it #2 symptom ;)


----------



## momwannabe81

I know, still keeping my fx, based on ff says i should have started monday as my avg lp is 13 so today/tuesday is 14 dpo so hopefully she stays away. Hope temp stays up. But she has been 1 day late before so who knows


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i cheked my cp and it's low which is a sign but had lots of creamy cm which usually i get ewcm. Hope not just grasping at straws. Decided to wait it out since i'm out of test so if no af when i get off tonight at 10 will go buy a test.


----------



## cckarting

good luck michelle! i really hope you get your bfp!


----------



## momwannabe81

Thx, well dh and i went out for lunch so we ended at walmart and i got some already, of course couldnt help it and took one of course BFN, but have 2 more if she don't show up or just bought a pack of pads in case she does


----------



## momwannabe81

So i went a little loony and took the digi apart and it has a faint line, although it said not pregnant i'm wondering if the line wasn't dark enough for the digi to say BFP instead of BFN? Af not here yet, i have a pad on just in case but i'm still hoping, they say not to rely on test if opened like that but what if!?!?!?!? Guess just being hopeful, will see if the witch shows her nasty face today.


----------



## cckarting

the digi's arn't sensitive at all i think they need 50 miu, and any early response test only need 25 miu. I think all digi's can have a second line, kinda like a digi opk???? I have everything crossed for you though!


----------



## momwannabe81

Af still not here. Wonder if she's just playing with me and is being a real bitch. Or could this be really it!?


----------



## cckarting

I really hope this is it for you,and af isn't being a bitch! fx your temps go up and you get a BFP!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty hope so too. Still no af and at work so who knows. Hope not to wake up to her ugly face


----------



## cckarting

i hope she stays away too!


----------



## momwannabe81

my temp dropped more today so I guess af will be here :(


----------



## cckarting

oh i hope not! i have everything crossed for you michelle!!!


----------



## Stelly

Ah man I hope not!!! everything crossed for you too!! maybe a fluke temp? :/

i have jury duty today- and (tmi alert) had so much CM last night Im wearing a pad today as backup... wth kinda weirdness is that!? getting crampy like AF i fear i may be out too- but im holding.out


----------



## cckarting

when are you testing stelly!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well she got me :cry: just like every other month. I just don't understand why I'm not getting pregnant :cry:


----------



## cckarting

awwe, i'm sorry michelle! i was hoping this was your month. what tests have you all had done besides tsh and hsg?


----------



## momwannabe81

Checked my follicles which had 7-8 per side. Had progesterone done also. I ovulate and everything im like a text book. But just not happening


----------



## Stelly

Ohh michelle I'm so sorry :-( I really had my hopes this was it for you. Ugh- stupid AF and her b*tchy ways :growlmad: 

:hugs: It bites- I'm sorry the doctors haven't had any answers for you

CC- I am holding out till Monday, I'm hoping beyond hope this is it for me... I'm refusing to test till then just cause even if i test early.. seeing those negative stark white tests just gut me :( I'd rather just deal with it once and be done.


----------



## cckarting

hmh.......did they check your lining? i'm pretty new to actually trying and what it all takes so i'm not sure what to ask. did your dr say anything they would try if you didn't conceive?


----------



## cckarting

so are you late stelly? or you will be late monday?


----------



## Stelly

AF is due Friday... so by monday I'd be 3 days late :) I figure if I don't get an answer by then, I'm not preggers.

I'm crossing my fingers so stinkin hard I think one may break!


----------



## momwannabe81

I have appointment the 6th but since no donation this month idk what can be done. I don't think I really have anything wrong with me. Just one of those unexplained infertility which is worst then having something cause can't do anything about it


----------



## cckarting

i would still go to your appt on the 6th you never know, they may have a suggestion or something to help! i really hope you get some answers Michelle, and I have my fx for you stelly!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey there ladies. So sorry its been a while. I have been kind of taking a break. My doc confirmed that I am not ovulating. My temps just go up because of the Clomid. So I stopped using fertility friend for now and stopped temping and keeping my journal at home. i dont get why i am not ovulating. I think it may have to do with my weight. So am going to join a small little ladies gym down the street from me. I am really excited. I am on cd 29. If I dont start my period by CD 35 then and with a neg preg test i will start the provera. Then up my dosage of Clomid and give it another try. 
How is everyone!?!?!?!!?! I have missed you guys!!!! So sorry to hear the the witch got you ladies. :(


----------



## cckarting

well hello amanda! Things are good were going christmas shopping tomorrow! i'm so excited, grandma is taking the boys and were going to have a nice day and we get to see my sister! it's a two hour drive to go to the "big city" to get any good stores to shop at so were going to stay overnight and get all our christmas shopping done :) hope you have an amazing weekend.


----------



## Stelly

Well- AF is still a no show... and it took all my will power but I even walked by all the pregnancy test in the store and didn't buy one lol. *high five to self* Holding out till Monday still! 

Sorry to hear about the ovulation issues amanda :( Hopefully provera and clomid will make it happen next cycle! 

Have a safe drive CC- sounds like a fun weekend planned!


----------



## momwannabe81

Busy one for me. Long weekend we had a BIG game last night and it was extremely bus Non stop so now going to sleep and then go to dads. Af almost over. Still not happening this month donor has to much in his plate right now. Unless he offers lol. Doubt it though. Anyways unless I find one u will probably won't get my Christmas gift or Birthday in January. Ugh probably depressed the whole time. Had the same spell last year.


----------



## cckarting

how long has he been giving you donations? how is looking into new donors? Thanks stelly! shopping was a lot of fun, we got a lot done. only 5 people left to shop for. hope you all have a good monday!


----------



## Stelly

HOLY....... FAINT LINE! OMG FAINT LINE ON A FRER!!!! I sooo want to post a picture but I have no camera!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited I am shaking!!!!! Follow up appointment is this week!! EEK EEEK EEEK! My fingers are crossed so hard that this little bean sticks!


----------



## Stelly

sorry I know im word vomiting- I'm just so flipping excited!!! 15 dpo- took it this evening an hour ago!!! hooooorah!


----------



## cckarting

I wanna see it! can you take it with your phone, and email it and upload it from there! holy crap stelly, i have to see! Congrats I hope this is it for you and you got your bfp!!!!


----------



## Stelly

Went to the doctors today- we are preggers! Beta- 17! Blood test next week to make sure levels are checking out but EEEEE! so so so over the moon right now! due date aug 10th :)


----------



## cckarting

Oh congrats stelly! i'm so happy for you! i hope you have a H&H 9 months and keep checking in to let us know how your doing :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratulations Stelly happy for u.
Well the month the we started receiving donations is the month he concieved the baby that he's having this month (the day i Ov) I really haven't looked into new donors just cause idk if i could do it with a stranger. I got confortable with him as he's an old friend and very trustworthy. Everyone else that i thought of think of donating as ichy not right type thing. As them have a child with me and not helping have a child with dh. Which i understand but still frustrating.


----------



## Stelly

Thanks CC and momwanna :) Sorry to word vomit on you ladies- just can't tell anyone else currently- but I can to you :D

I'm sorry the donation situation is still up in the air :( I wish you were closer to Alaska! I know a few fantastic guys who personally don't want children- but would be open to donating.. I have my fingers crossed for you ladies! I have high hopes to see some BFP's from ya'l in the next weeks!


----------



## momwannabe81

I might take u up on that offer lol my bff lives in ur same town so would have a place to stay lol


----------



## cckarting

i hope you can find a new amazing donor, or your donor keeps helping you out.


----------



## momwannabe81

Tysm I hope so too. Ur support is so amazing feel better every time I get on here


----------



## momwannabe81

Well Dr said he give me clomid whenever I start my cycle he'll all it in.


----------



## cckarting

well thats some good news! but why is he giving you clomid? don't you ovulate regularly? so what would the clomid do for you? I hope you get another donation soon! I'm glad that we can make you feel better :)


----------



## momwannabe81

It just make my ovulation stronger. Nothing else they can do if want to can go further which would be iui of using donor or ivf if go with dh sperm. But hopefully won't get to that. Just got get with donor on when I should start it if he wants to continue. If not just find one local.


----------



## cckarting

i really hope it works! are you going to start the clomid now or wait until you know if the donor is in or not?


----------



## momwannabe81

Probably wait till donor is in it.


----------



## Stelly

I can understand waiting till donor is in, saves money on Rx for.you at least. I really hope your donor changes his mind!


----------



## momwannabe81

I think he will. Just timing isn't working. I'm due to O the day after delivery so he will be out of town with wife.


----------



## cckarting

get one the day before :) haha. i'm hoping we can do clomid or something when we start trying again. I did one of those free readings from cheri22 and she says a boy in jan. haha guess she's not very good! but that's funny


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i guess at Christmas i will find out if i was naughty or nice as today i got a Donation :happydance: I went to talk to him about the whole deal (u know had to eventually) and since he's going to be gone for 3 days next week for birth and support to wife he figured one today wouldn't hurt and since he has 3 girls and 1 boy (concieved during the forbidden 6 weeks after delivery lol) so the female sperms are slower to get there and today starts my 6 day window (as long i O on tuesday hopefully sooner though :) ) then i could be in for the race. I haven't tempt so will start tomorrow and i will not put in the deposit days cause ff only does 3 day window. So exited but scared it was a waste. He will try to give me one tomorrow but it's not a guarantee. 
:happydance:
Anyway how have u been doing. Stelly how is everything going with ur bump!? Shadra hope ur cycle starts acting normal and that u O soon. Did u pay for the reading?


----------



## cckarting

Thats so awesome michelle!!! i'm so excited and hope that it's a good donation and you finally get your bfp! well my cycle was just about right last month besides the not ovulating part :). No i didn't pay for it. it's a free one and i think she's a crock!


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL i know but still it would be nice to get a bfp in January, the timing is right too ;) 
I might just try it out just for fun lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i emailed her and i hope i did it right lol


----------



## cckarting

it took her forever to get back to me! i completely forgot i did it, and then i got an email asking for some info and like 2 or 3 weeks later i got an answer. but i think it's wrong! haha really she sees me conceiving now or next month....really!


----------



## momwannabe81

U never know. Most of the other ladies got their bfp the month they didn't think it would.


----------



## cckarting

well were kinda ntnp i guess i would say, dh doesn't want to wear a condom lol. I don't think he's done trying yet :) he's to funny.


----------



## momwannabe81

Glad it's not completely over, so u still never know, going with the flow helps and relaxing too, everyone tells me relax and it will happen, i'm like i wish i could but to get donations have to time it so no relaxing ugh, enjoy the holidays and u may get a nice Christmas or new year surprise.


----------



## Stelly

YAY DONATION!! I'm so glad he is working some donations in! That made my day seriously cause I just was imagining the stress/hassle of what finding a new one would be like! I hope you both get one awesome Christmas present ( I want you to be my bump buddies! lol) <--- selfish motives i know. but you ladies are so fantastic I wanna go through the next stage with ya too if possible! Bump is going good- only a little bit of cramping here and there and feeling a tiny bit sick to the tummy when at the store... somebody had some wicked B.O. .... :) Things are pumping along! Started a second job today to finally put a nail in my debt coffin and get everything paid off so no worries when baby comes along!


----------



## cckarting

so sorry you had to deal with bo! it's seriously the worst, and congrats on the new job, don't work to hard :). I would LOVE to be your bump buddy so hopefully it happens this month for us........Hoping i ovulate, we'll just have to wait and see,ugh! dh has been so funny he was saying when we were ttc i wanted it all the time and i got him so use to it,now he wants to bd all the time :) its cute. at least i don't have to beg him for it. i can't wait for you to get scan so we can see baby!


----------



## momwannabe81

Me too. Hope we all are bump buddies. Amanda needs to join too ;)
What's BO?


----------



## cckarting

haha, bo is body odor! I wanna be bump buddies with you ladies :(. so excited its FRIDAY!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well mine didn't start to good as I packed dh bags and kicked him out (still here but he's leaving for good) long story but just tired of his lies ect ect ..... Gave him to many chances. So FX I still get my bfp.


----------



## cckarting

oh i'm sorry michelle! I hope you get your bfp too. hope you work everything out, or if not that you move on to a better life! if you need anything i'm here! (HUGGS)


----------



## Stelly

Aw well i hope it works out for the best Michelle :( rough weekend for you though Im sorry!

Hope to have scans to show you in the near future!!


----------



## cckarting

hey stelly! how you doing? hows the baby treating you, taking pretty well to being pregnant?


----------



## momwannabe81

he's still here so I've been sleeping on the couch. He'll get the message. It suck wish went back to what used to be but he's not willing to see what's wrong.


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry michelle :( What's changed with him? I hope he gets the hint!


----------



## Stelly

Hey Cc :) It's been going great so far, only really adverse is A) I feel like a hungry, hungry hippo lol and B) my face has broken out something awful! Otherwise, not sick, not crampy, pretty simple so far! 

I hope he gets the hint Michelle..... and makes the changes he needs to. And right around the holidays too. Poo :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah but I've kind given up on him. He's a smart guy but like his sister said stupid when it's about him. He's gotten into drugs again and I've been telling him for months no but he settles for a few weeks then does it again. He lies to my face about it. I know it's them what's making him do it. But I've given him chances after chances and rehab isn't an option as he ran from the last one.(before we met)


----------



## cckarting

well then if you think you've tried all you can, he needs to go! I hope he leaves or gets his shit straightened out. If he is really serious about "getting better" he would go to rehab and stay. Any news on any new donations???


----------



## momwannabe81

Not until at least Thursday is when he'll be home but I probably O today or tomorrow so wouldn't help. But we spoke about next month so at least can get clomid if this month don't work which probably won't. I involved dh sister and she also talked to him. Hope we got thru to him. I poured my heart out and if it don't work idk what will. Rehab be the last option. He's got like a double personality going on. He knows what to do. But can't say no when he's sad or depressed. I know him well but he's had a hard childhood and its hard for him to open up. told him to hang out with the good friends and not the enablers. I hope this time goes better and the holidays bring a miracle.


----------



## momwannabe81

How's it going for u ladies. Feel like its been all about me lol.


----------



## cckarting

its not been awesome here, still spotting no O, not much has changed. I feel so flipping helpless and my appt seems forever away yet! it's killing me. Got almost all of my shopping done, only two more people to buy for and i'm done. I really hope everything works out for you and your dh michelle. on the other hand WOOHOO for him being in for donations next month. i'm totally stoked for you :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Have u thought about trying soy next cycle? I know u talked about it but kind of died down. I wish I could say I understand but my cycles are regular so idk but hugs to u :)
When is ur appointment?


----------



## cckarting

i've been thinking about it, i've also thought about trying some fertile cm, i think its called? It's suppose to balance out your hormones i guess. Not sure what to do. I go on the 17th of january for my ob appt. Hope he can help me, and have some good ideas! I just want a normal cycle!!!! AHHHHAAA ok that feels better lol. At least I have christmas to look forward to to keep my mind busy rather than thinking about my fed up body all the time! so how's it going down your way?


----------



## momwannabe81

Things are better, just hope they last. Maybe Christmas will bring us some miracles, keeping busy and not thinking about will sure help.


----------



## cckarting

i'm glad they are better, and i really really hope they last for you too! Christmas can bring miracles, i'm hoping for an O'ing miracle but it's not looking to good lol. oh well i'm super excited for christmas this year :) I got my dh the best christmas present and i can't wait for him to open it.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I'm not 100% sure but i think i O on Sunday which would be good timing (not great) but still better chance, But i'm not sure if I O on monday, I didnt check my cp Sunday but my temp was low, and then on Monday it went slightly up but still the same as pre O temps but my cp was Open and high so idk ugh, now i wish i kept more track of it, but still hoping but i guess i can't get dissapointed if it doesn't happen as i knew when receive deposit that it would be a long shot. Hope them swimmer met the egg this time and didnt die before i O. If not Clomid here i come lol. How are u Cc? Ur chart isnt much different then usual (might not comment but look at it daily lol) i still hope that u O. Stelly when is ur Dr appointment? Hope not till the 12 weeks mark i couldn't handle waiting that long lol


----------



## cckarting

I hope you caught the eggy michelle!!!! FX for you. I know i'm kinda getting worried that i'm not going to O again this month :( so that sucks. but i guess the only positive thing about it is that i get to talk to my ob??!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm guessing ur Dr will give u clomid to induce O but I still hope u do O this month. The cycle that u did O was a long one so maybe this month u will O
I was trying to attach my ring pic that dh got me. And donor new baby. She's beautiful weird thing is I'm not as jealous as I thought I be. Was up until due date but I am just happy for donors wife as she thought she couldn't have kids. Still sux but that I'm not Prego but can't help to be happy for others. Sometimes I wish I wasn't so nice lol.


----------



## cckarting

i hear ya. somestimes it sucks being so nice. but it really sucks when everyone around you popping out babies and I can't though. sorry, it's been a horrible week for it. found out 2 of my first cousins wives are both pregnant, my other first cousin is due in two weeks, two of my friends are due in the next 8 weeks. and there is like 10 other girls i know that are preg. not to mention one of my really good friends just found out she was preg. but that one i don't feel jelous about because she was trying for a year and a half after the depo. still sad though. I saw your ring, it's beautiful. couldn't wait to open it until chrismas? lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha we never make it to Christmas lol. With no kids Christmas is not really meaningful to me, all holidays arent really fun but I know when i have a child they will be much more fun. I remember when i was a kid couldnt wait till Christmas but know it's just like any other day, Kids make Holidays much more cheerful. Idk just making cookies and cakes, ornaments ect even if they dont get eaten would be fun but just us adults i dont wanna be by a hot oven for cookies that are just going to go bad..


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i think i O on ch 12 but FF tries to give me CH on cd 13. More confused then ever lol, How is everyone else?


----------



## cckarting

hi michelle! off from work today and were making christmas candies! got so much done already i can hardly wait to finish it all. not to much going on here for the weekend. just going to try and finish up christmas shopping and start wrapping presents. spotting is more today, got on the liner and temp went down again, but my cervix was med soft open (i think it was open) yesterday. haven't checked today but i don't think it means anything, still don't think i'm going to O :(


----------



## Stelly

Well, I have bad news. I found out it's not a viable pregnancy :( Empty gestational sack :( .... Pretty gutted... So back to square one. Put me on meds to speed up the miscarriage process so I hopefully won't have to have a D&C. So at least I should be able to avoid that... but that, on top of now having to take metformin I'm just puking a lot and bad cramps. It was my one ray of sunshine this month and now its gone... I just want it to be next year already. :( Anyway- wanted to let you ladies know, thank you so much for being here through all this- gonna take a few days away just to process through it all. Hope ya'll are doing good.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm so so sorry Stelly. Wish I knew what to say but big hugs. Come back soon we will be here waiting


----------



## cckarting

i'm so sorry stelly, (big long huugggs) well be here for you when yout ready to come back.


----------



## momwannabe81

Idk but seems my threads only bring bad luck :(
Hope things turn around soon


----------



## cckarting

oh don't think like that michelle, your thread may not be the luckiest but it is a good one, with a lot of support!


----------



## momwannabe81

it just feels like its a stand still and when we take 1 step forward we then have to take 2 back. But I am staying positive, I just keep telling myself that it will happen just tired of waiting lol


----------



## cckarting

i'm in the same spot as you! I feel like I get close, and then i'm back further than when i started. your temp looks good so far. I have my fx for you. afm i'm still spotting some days more than others. just with it was time for my dr appt! Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## momwannabe81

I will after tonight. Work at 2 but once i get off i will be for 3 days. It will be like a mini vacation doing Christmas shopping. And visiting dad and starting on my Lasagna. Ooo bisy days lol. I promised my crew and coworkers that I make Lasagna for Christmas.
Hope the spotting stops for u but it does look like another anovulatory cycle but Im still keeping my fx for u. U never know maybe ur body is still trying to O.


----------



## cckarting

it hasnt been to bad today for spotting, nothing like what it was yesterday! lasagna sounds amazing, maybe i'll have to make some this week.....i think it's going to be another anov cycle but hey maybe then my dr will give me something to O!


----------



## momwannabe81

More then likely clomid. Hope it works for u. I'm taking it next cycle so FX for twins lol


----------



## cckarting

that would be a nice surprise!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yes as I already O on my own it just make it stronger and more eggs. Read u can O from both sides sometimes too.


----------



## cckarting

that would be nice if i could even O from one side! pretty sure af got me :(


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry but hopefully its a new better cycle. Are u going to use something or just wait for Dr?


----------



## cckarting

i havent decided yet, im kinda leaning towards waiting to see what he thinks....im so tired of this crap! i just dont understand why its happening. nothing has changed with me so i dunno why my body is so messed up. not even sure if its af or not, ill have a little bit of heavier bleeding maybe a half hour then back to spotting for a few days


----------



## momwannabe81

maybe u have cysts? Dont those mess cycles up?


----------



## cckarting

i was thinking maybe I have cysts too, not sure if it messes up a cycle or not. i'm going to ask my dr maybe we can do an ultrasound or something?!?


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i really hope u get some answers soon, or better a BFP lol


----------



## cckarting

so i think i might go out and buy some soy, i would be cd 3 today so i could take it 3-7, but the only problem is.....is it going to hurt me if this really isn't af?


----------



## Stelly

Hey ladies- poppin in to say Hi :)

CC- your doc can verify cysts via ultrasound really easily, maybe ask next time you are in? I had such wacky cycles after first miscarriage then wound up finding out I have PCOS lol. I'd just say be careful with the Soy cause if you genuinely think its a cyst problem, it can make you develop more of them. Have they done any blood work? That's how they finally made my diagnosis, ultrasound showed lots of cysts, had random periods, blood work should insulin resistance and high androgen levels.

Sorry for the novel lol, but going through the whole process for PCOS... and that attributing to miscarriage number 2 now, they stuck me on metformin. Most likely clomid in addition to metformin in 3 months depending on if i get preggers again or not.

Dammit all we are gonna be bump buddies im determined!! lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Same here. Hope Amanda joins in too. I was thinking the same thing about soy. maybr agnus cactus. Idk if it's the same as soy or what effects it does


----------



## cckarting

so i didn't start the soy.....it makes me to nervous plus i'm hardly bleeding at all, and my temp shot up. still really confused. was thinking maybe i'm spotting because of the preseed, or conceive plus??


----------



## momwannabe81

Well hopefully it was just an odd mid cycle bleeding


----------



## cckarting

who knows with me! lol, started spotting heavier this afternoon we'll see if it lightens up or not. i'm going to stop the preeseed and see if the spotting stops too!


----------



## momwannabe81

I don't think the preseed has anything to do with it. But worth the try. If I start clomid next cycle then I might try concieve plus. I know that clomid is known to dry u up. But my temps are following the same pattern as every cycle and my temp drops the day before af. I figured that she's due on Christmas day since I O early. Hope not but so far no symptoms and like I said temps are the same as every month.


----------



## Stelly

Ya preseed shouldnt be affecting spotting.. all it is is sperm friendly lube, no hormones etc. 
Out of curiosity CC does.your DH mind the preseed? ive read mixed reviews on how the menfolk like it... was thinking of giving.it a try- how do you like it?

Best of luck when you try clomid- oh, would you mind sharing side effects when you take it? Think I'll be taking it in a few months.

i actually kind of hope if taking clomid ill have twins  that would be so awesome. but we'll see


----------



## cckarting

I like the preeseed and so does dh. it kinda stings right away for me but goes away within a min or so. but yea we both like it and he likes it more than the conceive plus! I dunno what all this spotting is then, maybe we can all be clomid buddies!


----------



## momwannabe81

We might end up lol. my dh didn't like it makes me too wet but I think he used the right amount(told him just a drop lol) but I like it when using just a tad bit. Plus that night dh had performance issues so I think he just was trying to blame the lube. I'm changing to concieve + just cause preseed hasn't worked the miracle it has had on others.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh will definitely share side effects.


----------



## cckarting

have you started your clomid yet?


----------



## Stelly

Thanks ladies :D Think I'm going to order some! I wonder what makes it sting??? lol But good to know about not putting too much. I think I may not tell my DH its purpose- just say it's lube. He really wants to have kids but I think the point that its supposed to help sperm live may weird him out lol. 

Haha I wouldn't mind us all being clomid buddies-(although sheesh wouldn't it be grand if we all didn't have to? lol) 

I am feeling quite positive about everything :) I hope you ladies have a good week so far!


----------



## cckarting

i'm having a good week! I have the rest of the week off! so it's amazing i'm hoping to get all my baking done tomorrow. i'm so excited for christmas, can't wait to spend some time with the fam.


----------



## momwannabe81

I haven't started yet. The day I start AF I'm suppose to call them so they can call in the prescription. So if o start on Christmas then I would call them Monday. And probably do cd 3-7 or 4-8 something like that. I hope I don't need it. But temps don't agree with my wishful thinking sand all I have is a digi that I will probably use Christmas day or eve not sure yet. Christmas was off three days and I relaxed the whole time didn't do anything until day 3 lol


----------



## cckarting

I hope you get your bfp this cycle! still nothing from me :( still spotting ish. but my temps are going up? i'm so confused and can't wait til my dr appt!


----------



## momwannabe81

I can't even make sense of what I wrote lol. Well i hope ur temp keeps going up meaning u Oed, but as far as for me i don't think i have a chance. Have had odd symptoms but they are related to other things so not counting on them as being a pregnancy symptom. My temp went up today and probably go down tomorrow and af be here Sunday, hope it don't ruin my Christmas as i get very emotional the day I start but i think i will get a hang of it as i knew that it was just a very small chance.


----------



## cckarting

so donor is in for next cycle???? i hope so i really hope the clomid works for you, are they going to check to see if you O'd better on the clomid or anything to monitor it?


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah he said I would go in around O time to check my follicles with u/s. And maybe trigger shot. Donor is in for next cycle but his schedule is busy so I probably just give him heads up of when I'm suppose yo O and hopefully hes free.


----------



## cckarting

oh i hope so too! i want you to get your bfp!!!! that way I have something to keep myself occupied with while were ttc (selfish i know) lol. i just feel so helpless and don't know what else to do......


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL not selfish, i wish the same for u too as i would feel guilty of getting my BFP and not u 3, but don't worry Shadra soon u will have some answers. When u go to ur Dr make sure to bring dates of all ur cycles and maybe even a print out of ur temps, that way they don't try to rub it off and say try this and that and come back later, take charge and tell them what u want and more then likely they will do it.


----------



## momwannabe81

well tested BFN and feel like AF is on her way. Guess wasn't meant to be. Just wish to know why I don't deserve to be a mom :(


----------



## momwannabe81

We AF got me and will call the Dr today to call in the Rx hope not to expensive lol only have so much $$ (lost $$ friday ugh)


----------



## cckarting

so sorry to hear af got you michelle! and you do deserve to be a mom! clomid isn't very expensive i think it's on the 4$ plan at walmart from what i've heard some ladies on here say. i hope you had a wonderful christmas! AFM still af/spotting :S hopefully it'll stop soon my temps seem a lot higher this month, so confused........


----------



## momwannabe81

A change in temps can be a good sign. Afm just found out that a DF of mine wife is pregnant happy for them but so upset at the same time.


----------



## Stelly

Im sorry AF came Michelle. Hopefully just clomid this month will be all you need and you will get your BFP! You totally deserve to be a mom! ( hell, look how much.youve worked to become one! your baby will be one VERY loved little bean :)...) I hope Christmas was great for you both- my new years resolution is we all be 2012 bump buddies :D


----------



## momwannabe81

Well at least i get to drink on new years eve, and hopefuly i can get drunk, i haven't in so long cause i usually get a hang over without getting drunk LOL. Cramping is so and so, but i finally got thru the Dr and they will call it in today. I already asked walmart and they said it $9 i was so exited, lol. How is everyone else?


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear it's not very expensive, i didn't think it was! i'm so tired from the long weekend, i need a break to recover lol!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well good news and bad news, they are calling in the Rx right now but because i will O on cd 14 that is falling on weekend so no u/s this month, i will be taking it cd 5-9 and go from there so fx.


----------



## cckarting

well good luck! i hope you get your bfp this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so too. Got 50mg so fx it does the trick.


----------



## cckarting

you'll have to let me know how it goes, side effects, O pains, ect! i'm so anxious to hear if it helps :)


----------



## momwannabe81

well from what I read the usual side effects is hot flashes with some headaches and dizziness then can be constipation and nausea. Im exited too.


----------



## cckarting

hopefully you won't have any effects from the clomid, afm i'm still spotting :S


----------



## cckarting

how is it possible to have pretty much the exact same temp on cd 10???


----------



## momwannabe81

it happens, i had a cycle that my temp was the exact same 4-5 times in 7 days


----------



## cckarting

It's so weird for the last 4 months it's pretty much been the same temp on cd 10. So does mean I don't have a chance to O again this cycle?


----------



## momwannabe81

Don't worry about it it's always about the pattern and not the actual temp. my fingers are crossed that u do O this month, Hopefully the Dr will give u something to kick start a proper af so then u can get clomid. I would make sure to bring ur charts with u at the dr appointment or at least the lentgh of ur cycles since giving u progesterone


----------



## cckarting

i will get all my stuff put together.....i hope we figure it all out too. not feeling to great today, hope i'm not getting sick :( i'm tired today i think i need a nap. hopefully i perk up soon ugh.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope so too. 2 more days. Hope my mood swings won't be to bad


----------



## cckarting

hurry up for tomorrow already! i wanna know how the clomid is going to work!!!!!! your killing me :) talked to a dr about the spotting, and she called it break through bleeding??? anyways she told me to take ibprofin twice a day and its suppose to help the egg also? anyways i'm going to take it and see how it goes and if the spotting stops, and then i'll hopefully get some better answers from my gyno on the 17th, hopefully i wont have af when i go in :S


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL tell me about it 
I was told not to take ibprofin cause delays Ov but i guess in ur case it might help. But the whole breakthru bleeding kind sounds weird as u had it happening for a while.
I was going to start taking it at night before bed so don't get many side effects but what if i drink on new years eve and i'm drunk when time to go to bed?? Maybe i should just deal with SE and take it in the am.


----------



## cckarting

well i don't know if it can delay my already non exsistant O! haha hopefully something happens soon.....I would just take it in the am it's not for very many days. how are you and dh getting along?


----------



## momwannabe81

Keeping an eye on him and questioning every move or text. Trust is an issue but love makes me blind sometimes


----------



## momwannabe81

well couldn't wait and since i started during the night figured what the hell, lol idk if it's in my head or what but not even 15 minutes and felt dizzy slightly, and a few head twitches, could just mean i need to sleep or its the clomid. LOL


----------



## Stelly

Trust is such a biggie. I do hope things work out for you guys and he is willing to earn your trust back!

So you just take clomid for about 5 days right? How many mg are yoy taking and how much do they give you per perscription- just 5 days worth or more?


----------



## cckarting

i hope you were just tired today michelle and it's not the clomid, i hope your dh cleans up his crap and goes straight. thats why they say love is blind ;) hope it all works out for you! Hope your mom does great through surgery and has a fast recovery. i'll say a prayer for her. my temps went up again today, but it's starting to mirror last months temps, so i'm guessing that tomorrows temp will be lower......were still bd'ing every other day just to make sure that if an eggy does decide to drop i'll have some spermies to hopefully make us a bean!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry about ur mom and hope everything goes well. I'm sure ur sister will come around. Sometimes ppl don't realize it when in a wrong relationship and she will just have to learn her lesson. Just let her know ur there for her.
I'm taking 50mg and got 5 pills that I take from cd 5-9 then O should happen about cd 14. Dr told me to start using opks cd 10 until i O. Got a 30 pack today with 10 bonus hpts.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well no side effects yet. Hoping to get donor on board though. A girl at work said her husband would probably do it. Idk though if she just saying but could be my backup. Also the 7th I'm going out so might find someone then jk lol


----------



## cckarting

haha whatever you gotta do to get that bean :) hope you have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## momwannabe81

i officially gone insane lol


----------



## cckarting

why did you go insane?? How was your new years?


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL about me finding some at a bar to get knocked up from, but had other things happen today which included dh being kicked out. Still trying to make sense of my life and how i have sacrificed myself for the past 8 year for him, knowing how much i wanted a child and even after finding out he couldn't i still stayed with him but he never once tried to go sober to see if it helped.


----------



## IwannaBFP

HIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big Fat Hugs to you ladies!!!!!!! Missed you like crazy.


----------



## Stelly

Negative 23 outside today and the power goes out lol. Been a couple hours and im REALLY hoping they get it fixed soon lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope it does. Must be the winds up there lol. Dh is gone. I have keys but still lingering around. It hurts but I know this is best. I want to be proud of my man not ashamed. He will never change. Idk what this cycle is going to be. Unless I have a one night stand (not really into them) but has happened. Friends are taking me out Saturday so hope can have a good night out. Been so long since had one.


----------



## cckarting

Huggs Michelle! hope things start looking up for you :) So nice to hear from you Amanda, how are things going for you? That sounds horrible Stelly! it's sunny at 38 here, so not so bad. I'm on day 3 of no spotting :) yea! my temp took a huge dip, and i got kinda excited it was an o dip, but the opk digi says neg, so probably not going to O again this cycle. on the bright side i see my gyn in two weeks!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am doing ok. I just did my 2nd round of clomid at 100ml (?) and my blood test confirmed that I didnt O again. I will start my third round in a lil over a week. I havent really charted. I have been slaking so bad. Im just trying to take it easy. 

Oh Michelle I am so sorry to hear that. But I am proud of you for because that takes a lot. I wish my sister had ur brain. You better have a great time when you go out. Let loose lady!!!! You can get my phone number off my FB so feel free to text me whenever you want. I am all ears. (so to speak) :) 

Holy Negative 23!!!!! I feel bad for you Stelly that is way tooooooo old!!!!


----------



## cckarting

Are they going to up your dose Amanda? Hope you O this next cycle and get your NGO. Q
Michelle I think it's time to put your party dress On and have some fun
Z


----------



## momwannabe81

Some good news. I got a donation although its early i figured why not. Also i found a wife that she said her hubby would donate sperm if needed (they had ttc issues too) and then I also found one on craigslist that said he's pregnant ed 17 ppl. Ask him how he usually donates and of course he mentioned NI (natural insemination aka sex) or hand job  so idk about this one, but he said he would do it for no strings attached. Waiting on his email response and told him would have to see him (live or pic). Yes i've gone loony about ttc. Even though dh and I are on a break i still want to ttc even if it means being single mom. I see it this way i know it's hard but there are plenty of single moms out there that live just fine and make it thru with some great kids and i believe that i can do that too if it comes to it. I'm not wasting a good cycle just cause of dh. I'm on my own in ttc anyway whether hes in or out wouldn't make a difference.
Shadra can't wait to see ur temp tomorrow. fx this cycle u O, same with u Amanda hope they do something with clomid, do u think u might need to take progesterone or something??
Stelly I hope that u haven't been on cause of the power cause u might be an icicle by now lol jk.


----------



## cckarting

That is so awesome of your friend to let her dh donate for you! what a selfless act. I agree with still trying with no dh, i mean he isn't helping ttc anyway, and if you guys can't make it work anyway........there are some amazing single moms out there and you can be one too. My temp went back up this morning but i did a goof. i was pretty much asleep when i tempted and i swore i heard it beep, so i checked my temp and it beeped after i took it out of my mouth.......so it might have been higher. I checked it again right after and it was quite a bit higher, but i dunno if i was up to long, i didn't move or anything so i'm not sure what temp to use???


----------



## momwannabe81

use the second one, i do it all the time, as long u didn't get out of bed and moved around much should be fine.


----------



## cckarting

but then it looks really crazy. my first was 96.9 and my second was 97.21 it really makes it look like a huge rise!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well how long after the first temp did u take the second one? Have u been using opks? Have u been checking ur cp/cm?


----------



## cckarting

i took it again right after i realized that i wasn't done temping. I haven't really been doing opk's this month i kinda figured whats the point i'm not O'ing so it would just be a waste of money. been doing cm/cp just the last week. my dh says it's so high he can barely reach it. cm was watery/creamy the other day. today it feels more watery and med soft?


----------



## momwannabe81

I bet u Oed yesterday. The second temp is fine, i usually have to look for my thermometer before taking temp and turn it on ect...it makes sense tho as u had a temp dip yesterday and today the rise. I guess we just need to wait till tomorrows temp. fx


----------



## cckarting

i have them tightly crossed! i have been using the preeseed, and bd'ing would have been timed right! my nips itch so bad today! i'm nervous to see my temps over the next couple days....


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm exited for u too. I really hope that u did O.


----------



## cckarting

I don't know how i could O, i haven't for months, and i haven't done anything different. ughhh i dunno i just wanna know already! i don't have any opk's or anything so I won't know til probably mon or tues. oh the anticipation is already killing me!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well just cause u haven't the last few months it don't mean that u will never, our bodies plays wonders and maybe the progesterone that the Dr gave u a few months back is finally helping u or got out of ur system. I guess we will just have to see tomorrows temp and the next few days. Hey if this is the case maybe the predictions u got were right :D


----------



## cckarting

maybe lol! except were hoping for a girl, not another boy :) but either way we'd be happy, and already have a boys name picked out. so it would be ok. oh to not know whats going on! lol you excited for this weekend?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm getting exited, it's going to be interesting to go out with friends that haven't seen in forever and one's wife is preggo she's at 9 wks and i am exited for them (although never met lol) but i know him so she must be good too. I always thought of him as a baby brother and i know he will be a great father. I'm hoping to get another donation tonight, ive been using pre seed to give the swimmers a boost since my cm is somewhere between creamy and water (not sure how to put it in FF), I'm still getting neg opks but my cp was high and semi soft and slightly open so it's approaching soon, just wish it wasn't always on weekends, or if not on cd 14 give me cd 15 and can get another donation monday. But cause of our work schedule it makes hard.


----------



## cckarting

i hope you have an AMAZING time this weekend and have some real fun, even if it ends in a one night stand ;) I hope you get your donations and get your bfp your first round on clomid. my dh said my cp was super soft tonight! so i'm getting pretty excited that maybe i did O!


----------



## momwannabe81

U should add to ur chart what ur cp was yesterday if not FF might have a hard time pinpointing it.


----------



## cckarting

i did add it late last night. temp went up again this morning, hoping they stay up and i finally O!


----------



## momwannabe81

yay it went up and add the cm on cd 16


----------



## cckarting

i did! oh lets hope something comes form this FX!


----------



## momwannabe81

I have everything crossed (except legs LOL) for u that the temp goes up again tomorrow.


----------



## cckarting

Thanks! so are we getting another donation soon????? oh if you and me got our bfp at the same time, how perfect would that be!


----------



## momwannabe81

that be awesome, i'm really considering a one night stand or have the donor i found online come over lol, he's not to bad looking (not my type) but heck all i need is his sperm, i'm hoping to get a donation tomorrow night but i doubt it, this weeks schedule is bad and it don't look like i might be able to get another one from my usual donor. Meantime dh is still coming over and i don't want him here but can't get myself to tell him that as he's trying, i want him to get better but idk if i can trust him ever again, he stole $$ from me and one of those was while i was sleeping he came thru the window, i know it was him even though he said he didn't, we have 2 big dogs and they would have barked their head off if it was anyone else. i just don't know what else to do. He ask me if i want food several times and keep telling him i'm fine (haven't been eating much from stress) and ignore him while he's here so he went into bed and fell asleep. i havenb't broken up a relationship since i was 16 and it was hard then. I'm scared of being alone but rather be alone then with someone i cn't trust, oh and to add to the dispair his sister announced shes pregnant...........can life get any worst!?!?!?!?!


----------



## cckarting

No one make him leave but you! if you want him to leave you alone and be seperated you need to put your foot down, if he won't listen you can always make the police have him leave. he's not going to leave you alone until you make him, he's going to walk all over you. he's having no regards to your wants or requests and still think he can come and go as he pleases. and he will until you make him stop! i know it's hard but if you beleive it's the best thing for you, it's better to just get it over with and deal with it straight on. then you can get on to a better, happier life. I hope you get another donation this weekend, and the clomid does it's job! HUGGS


----------



## momwannabe81

tysm, i am glad have someone to talk to cause i cannot stand talking about it at work (although i do) but no one really understand how hard is ttc yet alone and a break up. I have so much regret towards him for things he's done not because was on purpose but just not thinking about the consequentes


----------



## cckarting

Your welcome. I completely understand how you feel that way, and I'm here anytime you need to talk. But if your done you need to really be done and get on starting a new life without him! You don't need to feel alone in this cuz your not. But the first step is getting him to leave and keeping it that way no matter what.


----------



## momwannabe81

OMG u got Ch. Woohoo hope they stay there. Dotted lone means its not sure but if u reps stay up and keep going up it should give u solid lines. I so hoe this iis the month for u.
Afm I miss him so much. I woke up crying and kept crying for a while. He sent me a weird message earlier saying today is the first day of his life. Hope in a good way. I don't want him to change just want him to be a better man. I'm still debating about the online donor. I thought about having him go out with me tomorrow night so I would have company and get a better feeling about him. If not my friend will kick his ass lol.


----------



## cckarting

I know i finally did! it's only the second time in the 9 months we've been trying! I'm sure you do miss him, but if it's not good for you to be together then you shouldn't, or not until he gets his issues worked out! so the online guy lives close to where you live???? I would go out with him and see how it goes :)


----------



## momwannabe81

he lives 2 hours away and is willing to make the drive and no gas but he wants uhmmm direct deposit!? thats where i'm iffy about part of me doesn't care how i get it and part of me is scared


----------



## cckarting

does he come with a certificate of clean health?? well if he's good looking and you guys connect well i'd probably do it! haha but thats just me :)


----------



## momwannabe81

he's ok looking lol and he claims he's healthy but that's all coming from him, idk i would rather have a one night stand then actually trying to know this guy, i talked with dh today and i took him back :doh: i just couldn't be without him, we love each other and he's willing to re earn my trust, call me crazy stupid or w/e but couldn't help myself, all i could think is him the last 2 days and yesterdays good bye was so heartbreaking that i realize how much i love him, he might be stupid but he's a good guy and he's willing to try. Don't get me wrong one more fuck up and I won't think about it twice, but just cannot get myself to not trust him, he was able to see that i can kick him out and that i will, so we talked a lot and poured my heart out and that i know he can become a better man, told him that i used the wrong choice of words as i don't want him to change just become a better man.


----------



## cckarting

Well i hope for the best for you! i hope everything works out in your favor and you guys can be great together. i hope he can change the way he's acting and become a better man for you! and ps i don't think your stupid! you can't help what your heart wants and i know how much i love my dh (I can't even stand having him away a night) and how i could never let him leave, unless he did something terrible but it would kill me to do it!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I know if it comes to I have the strength to tell him bye. And I know he knows that I can do it. So I really think he is willing to try
On the other hand saw my donor tonight and he will try to come by tomorrow FX he does cause it be great timing if not the Craigslist one will drive here but not sure about him still.


----------



## cckarting

Oh I so hope your donor can make it tomorrow! Fx for you! I hope this is it and you won't even need the other guy!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope so too. He sent me a text not yo bother with the Craiglist he will take care of me lol. Hope so too due to O this weekend so FX. And thx for listening me whining.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey guess what!??! I got the donation :happydance: so not i'm just going to have to wait for me to O. 
Saw ur temp go down a bit hope that it goes back up, i sometimes have a temp drop at 3-4 dpo so don't freak out yet :)


----------



## cckarting

YEAAAA! so glad you got your donation and you don't have to use craigslist guy. did you have fun out lastnight? Hope you had a greast time and this donation is the one! are you going to try for one more or are your schedules to hecktic?


----------



## momwannabe81

Had a blast and donor said he will try this coming week in case i don't O today but i think i might yesterday, not sure as i had no pains, but other ladies that did take Clomid had pains so idk, and my temp is affected from the alcohol intake lol. had to much last night but it was soooo fun.


----------



## cckarting

I'm glad you had a blast last night, sounds like it was needed! So glad the donor will try and fit another donation in, but your last donation would be perfect with your pos opk


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah but I changed back to negative cause I wasn't sure and just now had a very strong positive. Never had the test line darker then the the control line so it will happen soon. Will try to get another one tomorrow night just to cover my basis. How's ur weekend going?


----------



## cckarting

YEAAAA hope you get another donation tomorrow! my weekend is going good. we painted out bedroom yesterday, and today we took the kids bowling and did some shopping. haven't been feeling very great, but my cervix is still high and soft, not sure about open or closed so i'm confused as to what that means?? other than that nothing to new, just waiting to see what my temps do haha


----------



## momwannabe81

OMG i forgot to look at ur chart (still hungover lol) and yay on temp rise, they say that u shouldn't check ur cp/cm after O for confusion but it's normal for it to close after u O. So don't worry about it. Glad u have been having fun, and sorry ur feeling ill, but maybe thats cause ur in ur tww :D


----------



## cckarting

it probably is! i hate this 2ww already. thankfully i'm not having an urge to poas yet! i just dunno what to do with myself. i feel crampy and just blah i think i'm going to go to sleep!


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice spike. I feel comfortable saying that u are in ur tww :)


----------



## cckarting

i think i'm in the 2ww too! i'm so excited,nervous,scared! i dunno what to do, when should i start testing??


----------



## momwannabe81

Well the avg lp is 14 days so af should be due in 8 days so if u can wait till then. I have 10 ics so i probably start at 6 dpo. Do u have any tests? i would say u can in a few days if ur a poas oohhooo i'm soo happy for u :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cckarting

i do have some tests, i have some frers that have been laying around for a few months! i think i have 5 or something like that. oh i dunno if i can bring myself to test lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh i can understand in case of disappointing but i really do hope this is it for u. If anything i would wait for any changes to ur temps (dip or triphastic) or any symptoms. Did u have any with ur previous that u can remember of?
I still haven't Oed and still getting positives Opks which i know it will be here soon, but if i can will try to get another donation tonight just in case, oh i hope he will lol.


----------



## cckarting

I hope he does too! just tell him he has to or else lol :) No i didn't have any symptoms with my boys, i was just hoping it would be easier to tell this time, and maybe a little girl ;) guess only time will tell what my temps will do. think maybe i'll test friday?


----------



## momwannabe81

As long ur not superstitious as its Friday the 13th. But that put u at 11 dpo so yeah be a good start


----------



## cckarting

well i slept with my husband for the first time on friday the 13th so maybe i'll be lucky ;) i'm sure i'll test before then i checked and i have 4 frers left, wish i still had some dollar store tests :(


----------



## cckarting

did you get another donation tonight?


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha well WalMart has $.88 test. Cheap enough or u can go on eBay and buy u a bunch for very cheap and probably get them by friday. But FREr are good so should just wait until Friday. Hopefully I O today don't think will be getting donation as its getting late and nothing from donor. Oh well if I O today then the spermies should still be alive. Tomorrows temp should tell.


----------



## cckarting

oh i hope you can get another donation in! my temp went down today :( maybe inplant? who knows still feeling normal so i'm not holding out much hope for this cycle...boo and i did look at our walmart for the cheap tests and they use to have them, but i couldn't find them anymore when i looked. anywho what's new with you?


----------



## momwannabe81

FX it is an implantation dip.
Afm long day at work tired as hell. Donor is MIA do who knows. Guess won't be getting another donation this month. And I've had 4 days of positives. So that just adding to my confusion. I read online that could mean multiple eggs or just the lh still showing after O. Which I think it was Saturday but my temp hasn't increased enough for FF to detect it. I know clomid will increase my temp but should've gone down by O. I have a temp dip on Saturday but wasn't a long sleep and Sundays temp is high cause of the drinking I did on Saturday night. Yeah so I'm so clueless what's going on with my cycles . Had 2 supr strong positives opks but they were Sunday and today which is still strong. I'm thinking about calling Dr tomorrow and see if they can do anything to see if I O.


----------



## cckarting

they can draw a progesterone but not til 7 dpo, or do an ultrasound to see if you have any eggs left! I hope you did O and it was a good one, maybe we can both get lucky this cycle and be bump buddies :)


----------



## momwannabe81

That be awesome if we end up bump buddies, the only problem is if i did O cd 13 then i would be 7 dpo on a saturday and they are closed that't why it isn't monitored everything for me falls on weekends another reason why i can't get donations, this last one was a miracle he was able to come over.


----------



## momwannabe81

well was able to get another one tonight in case i didn't O yet or Oed today (tuesay )

:)


----------



## cckarting

that's so awesome! so glad your getting/got another donation. i hope this is it for the two of us:) i feel like i'm going crazy. my temp dropped again this morning so i'm not holding out much hope for a bfp :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Its still early don't get discouraged. Afm still no temp rise. I took it thiss morning and it was 97.7 30 seconds later again and it was 98. Wtf is up with that


----------



## cckarting

and your still getting pos opk's? what the world is going on?


----------



## Stelly

Good luck ladies :) hope this is it for you! 

Leaving for Belize tonight- hopefully will come back with a little bean ( a sticky one!) 

Talk to ya all in two weeks!


----------



## cckarting

oh stelly have fun! i'm sure it's beautiful there, and wish you could take me with you :) have fun and home home with a sticky bean! FX for you, have a FABULOUS TIME!


----------



## momwannabe81

I think and hope i Oed today, have had odd feeling in uterus like af almost and when i just checked it was low but soft. That would make my birthday so much more enjoyable if i get the temp rise, but yeah another positive today so who knows. Read that it can be cause of multiple eggs being released which makes sense and hopefully it happens. 
Have fun stelly hope u come home with a bean :)


----------



## cckarting

I hope you catch your eggy michelle!


----------



## momwannabe81

YAY both of our temps went up, i hope i did O yesterday, only tomorrows temp will tell, but for now i'm telling myself that i did lol.


----------



## cckarting

YEAAAA! did your opk's go neg now? Yea temp went up but not as much as i'd like it too :( i already feel out


----------



## momwannabe81

Yay ur temp went up. Anxious to poas yet lol. I'm getting confused and I'm thinking that maybe I did O cd 13 and that I'm actually 6 dpo. I read u can get positives after O. I haven't tested since the temp rise as my cm wasn't watery anymore so I know I Oed just not sure when. But have had uterus tenderness and bloating. My cervix was slightly hurting after dtd after cd 13 and slight pain around ovaries. Just alot of pressure the whole bottom area.


----------



## cckarting

Oh I hope you did O early, then you would be soooo close to me! I tested today and i got a BFN, it looked like there may have been a line there, but i couldn't tell so i'm calling it a bfn! Oh i wanna hear the odd news!!!! oh now your killing me with suspense :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Hehe I'm glad ur back, was panicking a little checking bnb every hour lol. How did ur weekend go? I had to go back after 2 days off (my bday and day after :) )
But last night at work was hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But get evening shift tonight so not to bad, just hate being shorthanded.


----------



## cckarting

haha sorry about that! bnb wasn't working for me at all lastnight, pretty irritating! tested again this morning BFN, don't think it's going to happen this month. your temps are looking good hopefully you'll have some good news soon!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ur temp also looks good at 12 dpo and going up. But ur not out until the witch shows. Afm I refrained from poas today as it be to early but will probably start tomorrow lol. i hope this is it . And thanks for the talk on pm. Feel alot better. Still have questions but will ask Dr. :D


----------



## cckarting

If you test tomorrow let me know! I made a deal with.myself an if my temp goes up I'll test if down I'm not testing, I really think I'm out though 90 percent of people have a pos at 12dpo :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Ur always in until AF shows, still a chance, i probably will test tomorrow. Fx for the both of us.


----------



## cckarting

ok it's today! now tell me did you test????


----------



## momwannabe81

Yes i tested and BFN. Not sure if should count myself out or not. But still hope lol.
Did u test?


----------



## cckarting

it's still early for you! Nope didn't test this morning my temp went down a little so i decided i'd wait until tomorrow to test before my gyn appt.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope u get a BFP and good news from gyno. I would ask him about clomid and make sure to bring all the dates of your cycles and how u havnt Oed since taking the progesterone, again remind why she gave it to u? Hope u don't need it. My sister has leftover Clomid cause she got her BFP the day she picked them up. Lucky her lol. I know it's still early but ugh so frustrating.


----------



## cckarting

i know it's killing me it's taking so long! hopefully i can get some clomid and get this ttc over with haha!oh my i'm tired today. i need a nap! hopefully you have some good news soon :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so :) let me know what she says once ur out. I'm curious to know what she's planning to do, and not something crazy like progesterone again, on here all those that i read taking it were either taking it right after O or throughout the cycle and not just the end. it messed u up good.


----------



## cckarting

haha. not sure why she wanted me to take it though out my whole cycle and never stop. but that was just my reg dr. i am going to see my ob this time and HE will hopefully have some better ideas that the other dr. I hope i get a bfp tomorrow and i just won't have to worry about it anymore. haha wishful thinking i guess.


----------



## momwannabe81

Wishful thinking is what gets us thru, but at least u Oed on ur own so its good news. My temps are so odd i just don't know what to make of it lol


----------



## cckarting

i know i am excited i did O on my own. holy cow i'm tired i think i need to go to bed for the night! to bad it's only 8 hopefully the snow stops so the roads arn't bad to get to to my appt.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh be careful. Hey being tired is a good symptom. I had a few here and there but not consistence to even consider as a pregnancy symptom. This is probably be my last cycle for a while as donor will probably stop cause of u know what....


----------



## cckarting

You think he'd be done over it? Have you guys talked at all about what's to come with future cycles?


----------



## momwannabe81

Nope havent had the chance but knowing about it will probably stop so his OH dont get it


----------



## cckarting

Well if he already has it she is going to get it!


----------



## momwannabe81

yeah unless treated, anyways sorry ur temp dropped, af must be on her way. Can't wait to see what Dr says. BFN this morning, had some bad tightness happening this morning but i think it was due to stress I almost got a ticket for disturbance cause we had a crew spraying the lot.


----------



## cckarting

I didn't think you could get treatment for it? So finally home after dr appt, af came while i was waiting for the dr. awesome right ugh! he didn't really look at my charts but did have me fill out a card of the last 9 months of af. were doing some testing on cd 21 next month. Were testing my progesterone, prolactin, and tsh. Which is fine because my tsh needs to be checked next month anyway. He said we'll go from there sounds like an ovulation problem. and would most likely start clomid but says we won't start me unless i quit smoking, which i'm trying to anyway, because he said that he couldnt help me get pregnant if i was going to smoke while pregnant which is fine. so hopefully i can quit quickly! so overall not a bad appt. oh and he totally believes in temping your bbt, but more so with a mercury thermometer.


----------



## momwannabe81

That is effing bs that he won't give u clomid just cause u smoke, that is none of his effing business, sorry but that is just bs. I would tell him u quit next time u see him just so he will give it to u, but cd 21 should be 7 dpo iffff u O on cd 14 so i would call him and change date if u haven't Oed. But yeah still ticked off about it. I hate Drs that think they can dictate how to live ur life. I would change Dr if he gives u issues.
I know there is a vaccine for that issue, but i know it goes away on its own but that can take a while so idk how he will handle it with his oh, I still haven't spoke with the Dr cause of work schedule but will soon, as if no bfp they will call in another rx of clomid.


----------



## cckarting

just send me some of your clomid! lol its ok i need to quit anyways. its just hard! so i'm on that journey now.....Hopefully i can just get pregnant on my own!


----------



## cckarting

Oh and i've had the vaccine it's suppose to prevent not make it go away. and boy oh boy do they HURT! oh mylanta my arm was sore for like a week lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

Have u ever considered chantix. My sister used it and hasn't smoked since she used it.


----------



## cckarting

yea, i've tried it and it works really good but i wasn't able to quit quit i was down to like maybe one a day but could never give that last one up :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Dam hope we can both quit but they are so comforting when stressed out lol


----------



## cckarting

I know right! ugh!!!! it's kililng me. I hope today goes by quick I don't want to be at work anymore :(


----------



## momwannabe81

haha i know the feeling, hope it goes by quick too, i have to work overnight and those drag until the last 2 hours then its oh shit still got crap to do lol.
So have u decided when to quit?


----------



## cckarting

I think i'm going to try now. little by little wean myself off. going outside instead of the garage, none in the car, just little steps through the weekend. maybe start my chantix again on monday??


----------



## momwannabe81

That be good so u will have quit before u O. Idk if u like ice but read somewhere where someone would keep a cup of ice and chew/suck on it when she started having cravings and it also helped with hydration. Thought i share. My teeth are bad so can't do it but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## momwannabe81

So I have good news. Don't have that issue. He said could just be uti or kidney stone. Stupid google gave him wrong ideas lol. Wish could smack him LOL. But yay can go on with donations if this month af shows. Still getting bfns and af due in less then 2 days. I sooooo hope she don't show.....


----------



## cckarting

Haha I bet he feels stupid! That's funny, I hope Af doesn't show and you can get your bfp!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well af due yesterday/today still testing bfn. Probably clomid delaying it a bit but the last few months have had it where temp drop the day before so it dropped yesterday so more then likely will be here today. Still hoping she don't but temps sadly don't lie


----------



## cckarting

I wouldn't think af would be due for another 4 days, your lg is always around 14 and your only at 10 dpo. Fx for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

That's the thing I either I oed cd 13 or cd 17


----------



## momwannabe81

Well the .itch got me :cry: :'( guess onto cycle 12


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry Michelle! fx for both of us this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty hope this will be it. Tired of disappointment


----------



## cckarting

I know, I kinda had a melt down yesterday, but i'm ok today. Hopefully not to many more months of trying.


----------



## momwannabe81

I know right!! Its hard to stay positive when all I do is fail. 
I hope u O again on ur own. It be so nice :) we O together


----------



## cckarting

I know, i feel like ripping my hair out! just found out one of my friends is having a little girl, and a girl i went to school with just had a baby girl today! So it's been kinda hard for me today. almost feels like everyone is throwing baby girls in my face, and i feel barren :( I hope I O on my own too this month. thinking about picking up some opk's next time i go to town. which will probably be tonight or thurs, haven't decided yet lol. I almost don't even want to try anymore, i mean we weren't suppose to start trying again until june but dh didn't want to stop trying. i dunno......it must be another boo me day. haha I really hope we O together! that would be awesome, and even better if we both got our bfp!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i'm glad that ur dh still wants to keep trying and since u don't O regularly then might as well keep trying just in case. Have u checked ebay for opks, last month i got 30 with 10 hpt bonus and it was around $5 free shipping.


----------



## cckarting

nice! no i just went out and bought the ones i usually get. i'm not sure when to start testing the opk's???? Last month I O'd on like cd 16 or 17, but the time before that it was cd 38, what should i do?


----------



## momwannabe81

I would say start cd 12 so u don't miss it. If by cd 20 u can stop and just go by cm if opks get to expensive. FX u O sooner :)


----------



## cckarting

I hope I O this month! I haven't O'd twice in a row since we started this ttc journey! I think i will start opk's on cd 10


----------



## momwannabe81

Well after calling my dr office for 2 hours finally got an answer. They are upping my clomid to 100 mg hope it works..... I hope u O again. Were u Oing before the progesterone?


----------



## cckarting

I'm not sure, If i was before or not. I wasn't temping or anything i was just "trying" with no opk's or anything. so i know i have only twice maybe 3 times since aug.so i'm kinda worried im not going to O this month. but so far my temps are mimicking my temps from last months temps so i'm kinda hopeful, we'll have to see what my next couple temps look like, but if i go by last month I should O on tues or wed next week!


----------



## momwannabe81

I should O around the 6th, they are going to monitor this time and am scheduled to go in for u/s and check my follicles, but i think i will O before i go in or while at the office lol. Well I hope u do O so we can be tww buddies or at least close. I hope the increase dose won't make me more wacko then what i am.


----------



## cckarting

I hope not too! i really hope we can be 2ww buddies! I "should" O around the 1st or 2nd if it's like last time. So have to talked to donor? Is he still in?


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah already told him when I will be coming over.


----------



## cckarting

thats awesome! i'm so glad the donor is still in :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Me too. Hope it goes as planned. How have u been doing.


----------



## cckarting

I've been doing good. We're hanging with friends up tonight, then going out to the bar with friends tomorrow night for a racing party so that should be fun. Hoping I should get a pos opk Monday fx for me!


----------



## momwannabe81

How did ur weekend go. I'm on 3rd clomid day and no se. Hope it stays that way. I am just unlucky. This week alone my car got broke into stereo stolen and dh atm card with dl and ssn. Then car dies on me battery dead twice. Then my pants got a huge bleach stain. I'm like common can anything go right for once. I try to stay positive but it's so hard some times with everything always going wrong.


----------



## cckarting

oh no! that sucks so bad. i'm glad i live in a small town, very rarely do we have any crime around here, so were pretty lucky. I haven't gotten a pos opk yet :( so i'm hoping it'll be tonight or tomorow... fx for me!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope u O soon, I still have another week before i O so fx i catch that eggy, and hopefully the spermies are waiting on ur egg now :)


----------



## cckarting

I hope so too! I really hope my body is finally back on track, and i can finally get pregnant! were bd'ing and crossing our fingers hoping for the best! So how often are you going to get donations this cycle?


----------



## momwannabe81

thinking about Thursday Friday and Monday. Will see though need to get in touch with donor.


----------



## cckarting

that sounds like a pretty good schedule! when are you do to O?


----------



## momwannabe81

Sometime between Saturday thru Monday. So if i O during the weekend I won't need it Monday and will have to cancel u/s cause that be to late to see the follicles.


----------



## Stelly

Well ladies- fingers crossed- confirmed today- I'm preggers! I'm praying so hard that this little one decides to stick around. I'm on progesterone now in conjunction with the metformin- hopefully all goes well.... I don't think I'll take 3rd miscarriage so close together real well :/ but anyway- I hope you ladies have the best of luck this cycle and that we are all bump buddies!


----------



## momwannabe81

Wow what a nice come back. Was hoping that vacation did the works for u Stelly. Congrats. I just got donation this morning so hopefully i O soon. Hope the progesterone does the trick for u.


----------



## cckarting

CONGRATS STELLY! i'm SO EXCITED for you! i have my fx for you, and can't wait to hear your numbers, and see some scans! good luck Michelle I can't wait to stalk your chart! FX for a second bfp this month! so i'm pretty positive i didn't O AGAIN this cycle, but oh well on to the next i guess.


----------



## momwannabe81

oh CC don't count urself out. Still have time to O. I haven't gotten a positive opk yet but i am getting all other signs so either i missed the surge or it hasn't happened yet. My cp was open so i know its on it's way. Getting donation tomorrow morning so that will also be perfect timing. Fx we all get a BFP.


----------



## cckarting

I hope we do too! glad your getting another donation tomorrow, hopefully this will be it for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope cause I'm starting to give up. Its becoming a more of a routine then ttc


----------



## momwannabe81

First Positive OPK and O is imminent ,got a donation Friday and getting one tomorrow. Do u think that the timing is good? It's about the same every cycle because I always O on weekends, so can't do much to increase my chances as i've done just about everything, like most of us :dohh:


----------



## Stelly

Well.... Blah :(... another early miscarriage... I wish they had the magical answer on what is causing them/ how to prevent them :(

best of luck ladies! Michelle- the timing looks good! FX'd! and CC- fx'd for you too! We will all be bump buddies dammit!


----------



## cckarting

oh no stelly! i'm so sorry :( are they going to do any blood work or anything to try and figure it out?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm so so sorry Stelly. Wish there was something i could help with, if the progesterone isn't the cause could it be genetic? That's the only 2 things that can cause a miscarriage. But don't give up, there is a ladie here that she also had several miscarriages back to back and is not in her second Tri, so there is still hope. Hope u feel better and let us know if we can do anything for u. 
Afm had u/s today and had 6-7 good size follicles from 17-23 cm so they offered trigger shot but it was $150 which i didn't want to spend so going natural again. But O should be anytime now, and I'm already planning for another donation in the morning. Glad i didn't O on weekend so get to get more, and if i O tomorrow i could probably get another one on Wednesday, so have plenty of chances this month, i just hope it works.
Shadra I still hope u O. 
FX we all get what we want.


----------



## cckarting

yeah michelle that's great news! i hope you get all your donations and get your bfp this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty hope ur body does its job too


----------



## cckarting

haha thanks, i think im going to need a little help!


----------



## momwannabe81

Are u planning to use Soy next cycle?? if this don't work? If ur not pron to cysts might be worth it, have been talking to someone who also has been doing it for months now and haven't had any issues. Do u have a follow up appointment with ur DR. Hope u quit smoking by then if not lie (i would lol) but of course i'm desperate lol.


----------



## cckarting

no, i don't have a follow up yet, i'm guessing once i get my labs back i'd just call them with my results and we would either decide over the phone or set up an appt then. If there not going to give me anything for my O'ing problems i'm going to take soy! I went on bc for cysts when i was 15, but stopped after 3 months and no one ever said anything about cysts after that one time.


----------



## momwannabe81

Did u mention to ur dr about cysts maybe that's why ur not Ovulating. Have u had an u/s in the last few years? That could be a reason and worth checking into.


----------



## cckarting

ummmm......i had an ultrasound 3 years ago, but i dunno if they looked for cysts or not, i was passing gall stones, so i'm not sure if they looked to see if it were cysts causing the pain, or just the gallbladder. I hope you get your donation today, and you get your bfp! FX


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I oed last night but wasn't able to get another donation today as I worked overnight and couldn't stay awake  but i got one yesterday so i know that will be ok too. Gave the spermies time to get to the tubes and they were there waiting for the egg, just hope they meet. Read about a Benadryl regiment where 4dpo to like 8-9 dpo (need to check) but says it reduces ur immune system so the egg can implant without the body attacking it.


----------



## cckarting

hmh. glad you O'd lastnight! hope you get your bfp, never heard the benadryl thing maybe i'll ahve to look that up!


----------



## momwannabe81

I need to look more into it but worth checking, hell i'll do anything at this point since nothing else has worked.


----------



## cckarting

you had a nice jump in your temp this morning! i've heard that low dose asprin can do the same thing making it easier for the egggy to implant.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'll definetly look into that also. 2 dpo and already tired of waiting. Hopefully u O soon


----------



## cckarting

I know the longer it takes the harder the wait is! I don't hold out much hope of O'ing just cant wait to get this cycle over with so i can hopefully O the next cycle!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ff gave u dotted Ch. I think u might have oed cd 23 though. Hope u did. One more higher temp and we'll know. :D


----------



## cckarting

i'm hoping I o'd on cd 23 too! i got my blood work back from the draw on wed and it said i didn't O, but i knew that! going to call him on monday and see if we can re draw it, depending on what my next couple days temps do. your temps look great so far! how you feeling, any different?


----------



## momwannabe81

nope feeling nothing lol. Would be to early but i still question every twitch i feel lol


----------



## cckarting

your temps are a lot higher than your last few months, maybe it's a good sign!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope....So today i dtd 2x and second was hitting my cervix, and now I have pink creamy cm......Never had that happen, and i check the toilette paper every time for the past 10 months. Hope it's a good sign, although early for implantation.


----------



## cckarting

oh i hope the spotting is it for your bfp! I had a little bit of spotting myself today too. dh said that my cervix was very soft and open today, we dtd and like 6hrs later i had light spotting but only once i haven't seen it since, so i have no idea what that means.......


----------



## momwannabe81

Well soft and open could mean u just Oed. I know the uterus gets filled with blood so to speak and some can bleed when messed with. FX its a good sign for both of us. The spotting was there just when I wiped and a little on panties. So I guess it was due to dtd... Still hoping its good. Today dh went to pinch my nipple and ouch...but he didn't do it hard and idk if it was pain or just extreme sensitivity. I have noticed my bbs being there with some pain, not to the touch just there. Weird to explain


----------



## cckarting

when you going to start testing? could be a good sign for spotting and sensitive nipples! i haven't had any "spotting" since that one time so it could have been from dtd who knows, temps still don't look good enough for me to have O'd :S


----------



## momwannabe81

probably won't test until sometime next week, all symptoms could be the clomid too.


----------



## cckarting

did you have the same symptoms last month on clomid??


----------



## momwannabe81

not the bbs, i mean a little but this time more noticeable and the spotting definetly never after O, had it one tiny bity spot before O.


----------



## cckarting

so hopefully these are good signs and you'll get your bfp this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well the bbs are fine now, all symptoms are gone ugh, must have been due to O. fx we still get a bfp


----------



## cckarting

fx, your temps still look great!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty, if it starts going down then more then likely af will be coming. That's what usually happens anyway, guess going thru that faze that it won't happen as usual. How u feeling?


----------



## cckarting

im feeling indifferent today. talked to the nurse and she said that we'll most likely start clomid my next cycle if that's what i want. which is good news, but i've also read that it can really mess with your insurance if you decide to get a different insurance it could deny you. and i can't have that! nurse said i could start clomid as long as dr gives the go ahead, he's stil out of the office! but she would call me back later this week. still scared to start this next step, i mean i'm ready for it, but i dunno i'm scared to death!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well hope the Dr don't remember telling about quit smoking, but i got my clomid without insurance and it was $9 at walmart for the 50mg and $18 for the 100mg, so it shouldn't affect ur insurance have and if ur just switching shouldn't be an issue anyway. Now if if ur talking about the Dr visits then it might but ask the billing department about it and ur new insurance (was it a forced switch from ur job or just decided to change carrier urself)


----------



## cckarting

oh i have no plans to switch insurance at this point, this was from another board she posted she had lost her job and when she went to get new insurance they wouldnt insure her because she was on clomid.


----------



## momwannabe81

I don't think it was cause of clomid. I think it was more cause of pre existing condition (infertility). But shouldn't be an issue the meds itself. Hope u do start clomid. When are they seeing u next?


----------



## cckarting

i dunno when there going to see me next, the nurse said that i would start it on day 3 and take it for 5 days, and then around day 23 i'd go in for an ultrasound to look for cysts, and look at my follicles?? I thought that would be a little late, considering that I O'd on cd 16 last time so who knows, she said she would call tomorrow or thursday and we could talk about it some more.....


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i'm glad that things are moving, but yeah cd 23 is late for it. But hey as long as u have the clomid it's all good


----------



## cckarting

lol, were still talking about our options on what we wanna do. we have been talking about trying fertilade or something first


----------



## momwannabe81

well get started lol.....As long u guys are ok with it all is what's important.


----------



## cckarting

i have to wait until this cycle gets over before we can do anything so lets hope that it ends soon!


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice temp rise fx it means u Oed


----------



## cckarting

i don't think so, i had an extra sleeper lastnight, and i had a glass of wine....but i hope so, and i hope we can get our bfp. talking about nice charts, yours looks great! still the highest temps you've had at 8 dpo fx this is it for you :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so but my temp went down today so idk


----------



## cckarting

implant dip??? hoping you get your bfp this month! so the nurse called and said dr ok'd clomid days 3-7


----------



## momwannabe81

Yay that's awesome, hopefully u start soon or get a BFp lol


----------



## cckarting

so me and dh talked about it, he wants to try two more cycles before we start the clomid. he wants me O on my own one more time to try and get pregnant without help! and i'm fine with this still just waiting for af to show!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i hope u O on ur own, soon or af shows so u can O lol, glad u guys are going for it though and keep trying, i tested this morning and was BFN, hope it's just late at showing but my temps have been slowly going down so idk if i'm even still in


----------



## momwannabe81

hey hey hey wait i just looked at ur chart, maybe that temp wasn't a fluke and u did indeed O, that's 2 days straight of high temp. fx for u


----------



## cckarting

i hope your chart shoots back up tomorrow! and you get your bfp! i dunno about my chart, i worked out last night for the first time forever, so i dunno if it's because of that or what, i hope i did O cuz that would be AMAZING!


----------



## momwannabe81

I bet u did, working out shouldn't affect ur temp but u never know, but i do hope u did O that cuts down to one month trying natural :p, then u can start clomid with me lol.....jk i hope u get ur bfp naturally, and i hope i do to (well not naturally) but hope i get my BFp


----------



## cckarting

I picked up my medicine i needed from the pharmacy, and they also gave me the clomid. there starting me out on 50 mg. so it's ready whenever I am! I'm thinking if i didn't O this cycle, I won't next cycle, and the cycle in April i should O on my own. Start the clomid in may and hopefully won't take to long after that!


----------



## momwannabe81

wow u already have it all planned out lol, but i wonder y u O every other cycle, wonder if one of ur tubes/ovaries are blocked, wouldn't that cause it?? Not trying to freak u out but maybe u should ask that to the Dr next time, but at least u have the meds on u already so they can't change their mind lol


----------



## cckarting

i don't even O every other cycle. it's like I O every 3rd cycle! i O'd in Sep, and didn't O again until Dec! so i dunno what it is. the nurse said it was weird that i still get a monthly cycle but i don't O but every 3rd one. I got af dec 17th, so really af should be here tomorrow. So that would be 1 anov cycle, going by 30 days i should start my second cycle from 2/16-3/16 which should be my 2nd anov cycle. and i should O like the first of april. if it's planned out the way i think i'll go. but who knows lol!


----------



## momwannabe81

They show me a GIRL and they relate her to MARCH so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in

Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri

Hehe this was my free reading. Hope march is the BFP month. Idk if I could wait until next March. Oh FX she is right!!!


----------



## cckarting

so glad you got your reading! when did you submit it, when did you get it? I finally got my reading in dec, and they said they saw a boy and Jan so just one month. kinda sounds like yours if you just got it. you got it in feb, and it said your would get your bfp in march?? I think she's a fake! but i do have my fx that you will get your bfp this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

well she got both of mys sister pregnancies wrong so not much trust in it. I sent her an email around thanksgiving and got it today, i received an email a week ago saying i was in line to get one within 7 days and got it on day 8. Hope she is off and this is my bfp month


----------



## cckarting

I hope she is wrong, and THIS month is your bfp month!! :) guess we'll see what my temp says for my O tomorrow..... fx for me!


----------



## momwannabe81

record ur temp asap so i can check when i get off work in the am :)
Can't wait and do hope this is another Ovulatory cycle and that the progesterone u were given worked.
Afm i hope my temps goes up tomorrow and do get a bfp this month. I'm just so tired of all the waiting for a period, before starting ttc this time i would hate getting af and didn't look forward to it but since trying again it's like that's all i'm waiting for and it sucks. All these ups and downs is driving me crazy, guess u know me always go thru this phase and cannot stand it. I'm not sad (yet) but i know i'm out but yet hope that i'm am pregnant but it's like i don't deserve it but yet i do but will never get it, guess be dissapointed to many times and starting to think it will never happen, dh isn't really good as far as support, he such a noob when it's about what we need as women. 
4-5 more days before af is due


----------



## momwannabe81

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance: U Oed YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cckarting

I hope I O'd well have to wait a couple more days before i get excited. I worked out again last night so i'm going to work out again tonight, but i'm not sat so sunday should be the deciding factor for me. You do deserve a baby michelle, and it will happen in good time. i knows it horrible to wait and try and try and try but it will be your day! sounds like you need a big hugg, everything will be ok!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol ty i know i will (or at least hope) and everyone tells me the same thing u do but when will it happen. I'm not getting any younger and i always wanted children when i was young but i'm 31 and still nothing


----------



## cckarting

well hopefully this month, is your month! No one knows when it's suppose to happen, if we did we would bother be a whole not saner woman! lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol so true just frustrating. I have the usual symptoms bloating gas ect... That I have every tww.....who knows. Hope we both get our bfp. That be soooo awesome


----------



## cckarting

it would be SOOO AMAZING! I hope your bloating turns into something, if af does decide to be a **** there is always next month for us!


----------



## momwannabe81

and she will be one every month until we get our BFP.


----------



## cckarting

i agree! temp bombed on me this morning, just below my "coverline" not feeling to lucky this month. how you doing?


----------



## momwannabe81

Still good mine does that too sometimes at 3-4 dpo but if goes backup tomorrow we will know, as for me my temp went up but it always does and then it will start going back down tomorrow.


----------



## cckarting

fx it will just keep going up for you! i know i looked back at the last times I O'd and i always had a dip at 4 dpo....so i'm going to guess it's going to be a bfn this cycle......


----------



## momwannabe81

Well it's still early to count urself out, implantaion usually happens 6-12 dpo so fx for u, i hope that my temp stays or goes up too.........


----------



## momwannabe81

Looks like af is on her way for me temp dropped..
...guess it wasn't meant to be :(


----------



## cckarting

I hope that af doesn't come for you! fx. maybe you were just outside of the covers, and extra chilly :)


----------



## momwannabe81

No she's here had spotting tonight and quite a bit on tp, haven't been since then but i feel it, oh well :cry: Hope the psychic is write about next month......


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry *Huggs* FX for this month! oh my i can't seem to wake up this morning! hoping i get all my stuff done early so i can go home :)


----------



## momwannabe81

ty. I know the feeling, i have to go groceries but with af here i don't wanna do anything but got to, have to get some food for my dad.......


----------



## cckarting

so she started full force huh? are you going to call your dr and see what they want you to do now??? FX for a correct reading for you :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah i already called and picked the rx up. He increased to 150mg and have been taking it 5-9 but thinking about changing it 3-7 more eggs should be better then one big egg, i just don't know whatelse to do, also i am trying (dont know if can succeed) raspberry tea which helps with the lining as my periods have been lighter.


----------



## cckarting

so now it's time to set up times for donations??? did you ask them about your lf being shorter??


----------



## momwannabe81

it wasn't shorter just my period is lighter, my lp is always 13-15 and clomid can extend it a few days so last month was 15 this month was 14, so hopefully this month stays the same and get a BFP


----------



## cckarting

i hope you do too! and at the dose your taking, i wouldn't be surprised if you got 2! LOL


----------



## momwannabe81

hey it kill two birds with one stone LOL, i wouldn't mind twins it would be perfect as i do want more then one but so hard for number 1 i'm scared it be harder for number 2


----------



## cckarting

it can go either way. my first two were easy, this one is so hard. then there was my friend who took forever to get pregnant, and had to do all the tests and clomid and took years to get preg. then accidentally got pregnant again after her ds was like 6 months old! she decided not to go on bc because it was so hard to get pregnant the first time


----------



## momwannabe81

I know it can be different for all of us, just me having to use donor idk if i would want to use the same for number 2 or just find someone else or even pursue ivf to give dh a biological child, not that it make a difference but i would love to have a child with dh instead of someone else. iykwm


----------



## cckarting

yea, i totally understand. and you'll never know what you wanna do till you get there. not to pry but does your dh have any good sperm you could do at home insemination with? do the dr have any way to increase his sc?


----------



## momwannabe81

No i wish, he shoots blanks and the only way would be thru ivf as they have to get into the testicles to retrieve any sperm and it cannot be used for in home artificial, I know we will both love this child no matter he's not blood related to dh, but it be nice to have his child as he's the classic prince like, blonde and blue eyes and he has crazy curly hair so i can just imagine his baby lol......but this one we know will be dark hair and dark eyes like me and donor. Since i am italian and the donor is half mexican we will be using my heritage as explanation if they ever question while the child is so dark.


----------



## cckarting

is ivf really really expensive? why does it have to be so hard for those to really want a baby, and so easy for crack heads and women to live off the government, it's hardly even fair!


----------



## momwannabe81

i know right!!!! IVF is like $15+ thousands and they are discussing to allow insurance to pay for abortion but not to help ppl get pregnant. There are programs out there that can help if u donate ur eggs, which i don't have a problem with but still have to come up with over 5k, i wish i had that kind of money just laying around but i don't and most fertility Drs these days do only for the money so they don't do payments, last one i was wanted 3k upfront before starting anything


----------



## cckarting

holy crap that's a lot of money! i've heard of people spending their life savings doing the shots and hormones and ivf for 20,000 a cycle! i can't believe that it costs that much. i'm hoping this month is your month, and you won't have to think of it :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so too, already told donor that he better be ready cause it starts again next week, I'm predicted to O on Sunday the 4th but if it happens like this last cycle i will O on Monday when i get u/s, so i will try to get more donations this month and get them Wednesday thru Friday and again on Monday after U/s. As long i can get it Friday i would be cover but i wanna start early just in case and to increase the number of sperms waiting the egg, and then Monday in case i don't O until then. Yeah i have it planned out just hope it goes thru........I don't want to do IVF just cause it's expensive, I'm not saying that i wouldn't pay for a child but I think it's ridiculous how expensive is the medical world, I grew up with free health care in Italy and everyone is healthy and u can even get IVF done for free or to speed the process u can pay but it's not as much as here. My child would be worth any penny i just don't like where that penny is going....iykwim. But if it comes to that and we can afford it then we will take that route but that will be years down the road..... Anyways are u having and symptoms yet? I've kept an eye on ur chart and although goes up and down it's still staying above coverline which is good, U should be in ur implantation time of the tww i sure hope that u get ur BFP. Ur coverline is pretty high i would say it be more like 97.35 so those low temps now aren't as low anymore.


----------



## cckarting

i wish we had free healthcare, i think it would be amazing. yea i dunno about my temps they've been kinda crazy, but i slept terrible lastnight so that might be why.....i dunno af's not here so were still good. no symptoms really right now my left bb hurts and if i stretch the wrong way it feels like my stomach is being pulled


----------



## momwannabe81

Its looking different then other cycles. FX ur symptoms bring a bfp


----------



## cckarting

thanks, i'm hoping it does too, i'm kinda getting sick of trying every month with nothing happening.....kinda having a down day today. oh well i guess we'll see what the test on sat says i guess, but pretty sure its gonna be a bfn.


----------



## momwannabe81

I know the feeling, just hang on it will happen, fx soon, but it will be all worth it when we get our BFP


----------



## cckarting

i know, i just have to keep telling myself that. i'm trying i'm just so frustrated right now, and not knowing what i should do....hope you had a great day today, can't wait for the weekend just want it to be here already.


----------



## momwannabe81

Same here I might turn my phone off so ppl won't bug me. I've put in 52 hrs this week. Ready for my day off on Sunday lol. Af almost gone down to spotting and took my first clomid and no side effects so far. FX we both get our bfp


----------



## cckarting

holy crap, you don't have a day off til sunday! i would die, i'm so ready for the weekend and the day has just started. i started spotting this morning, none since but i'm guessing she's on her way...


----------



## momwannabe81

hope not, fx she stays away


----------



## cckarting

pretty sure she's here :( i've completely used a light tampon, on to next month.........


----------



## momwannabe81

Well that sux. I'm sorry. Next month will be it!!!!
What are ur plans this cycle? I really hope u O this month too


----------



## momwannabe81

ugh just found out that another friend of mine is pregnant, when is it going to be my turn, i have so many pregnant women or with babies already around me every day and now added another one......i hope this month is it cause idk if i wanna keep on going cause it's looking like i never will get my BFP. 
Sorry af got u but at least u Oed back to back so this cycle is looking promising, so hope we both get it.


----------



## cckarting

sorry to hear someone else is pregnant. it will be your turn, fx it's this month! i'm still not sure if i O'd or not this month to be honest.......i mean as soon as i started exercising then my temps started going up...because i've never had this short of a lf. i'm trying to decide if we should try the clomid this month or if we should wait, ugh! i dunno what to do. it's all so confusing and hurtful, and cruel that it has to be this hard. hope you have a good day today and have fun on your day off tomorrow!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty I believe u did O just a few days before ff says. I'm on clomid so u know I'd say go for it. But it is entirely up to u. If u do warn ur dh of side effects(mood swings) that if u do get them he can blame the meds and not call u crazy lol. I have to really pay attention as u don't want to go off at work. If someone pissed me off it be hell lol. I'm looking forward to today. Will enjoy every second. This Tuesday me and dh are both off woohoo. I am so not answering my phone lol.


----------



## cckarting

i think were going to start them today! i'm just nervous to start the pills lol. i'm just being silly i know.


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL i know the feeling, i can tell u the most common side effects are headaches, hot flashes(night sweats), mood swings. It says can cause dizziness but haven't had that. It will be ok and we can go along together, i'm on my last pill tomorrow. Just make sure to warn hubby lol, read some ladies kicked their out cause of the mood swings (of course they came back). If anything it can help ur lp extending it a few days, fx we both get our bfp. Oh do u have lube? cause clomid can dry u up, or take robitussin 2-3 times a days when close to fertile window until Ovulation


----------



## cckarting

so i took it! so we'll see what happens, i feel totally normal so far. yea i have preseed so i have that covered. i have to go in for an ovary check in 3 weeks i guess so i'm going to call and schedule that tomorrow.


----------



## momwannabe81

3 weeks????? If they are checking ur follicles then they need to be doing it around cd 12-14, usually clomid will make u O no later then 10 days after last pill but has happened later but that would be way over cd 21 and u O alot sooner without the pill so ur O day should be around cd 16-21. 3 weeks is when they should check ur progesterone.
My Dr has me scheduled for an u/s on monday the 5th which will be cd 15. (would be done on cd 14 but i always happen to O on weekends)


----------



## cckarting

yea i don't know what they are doing. I have a call in to his nurse to set up the scan and i'll talk to her about it when she calls back, and ask her why she wants to wait so long!


----------



## momwannabe81

They probably though ur af would show later or something, let me know what they say. Any side effects yet? I have had mainly night sweats/hot flashes. Fixing to take my last one.


----------



## cckarting

i am feeling fine, nothing to report so far. so that's good hopefully i won't have any side effects!


----------



## momwannabe81

Glad nothing so far, i think my major side effect is night sweats ugh


----------



## cckarting

yea, i haven't had any night sweats yet, going to take my 3rd pill at lunch, then only 2 pills left! then i'll probably start my opk's. i think i'm going to do them this month to see if anything happens.


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah that be good, i was told to start cd 10 until get positive, my first cycle i got 5 days of positives but i Oed on the first or second


----------



## cckarting

so i got my opk's and im ready to go :) starting opk's on sunday hoping i get a positive this time!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sure u will, u tend to O on ur anyway just not all the time so clomid will make u O just with a better egg :)


----------



## cckarting

i hope so! were thinking that if i don't O this month with the help of clomid, or even if we do, but get a bfn we might take a month off just to relax a little bit. it's been such an ongoing battle i don't wanna get to stressed out!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know the feeling. It's like i know I need a break but yet i don't want to miss a chance. Hope we both get our bfp


----------



## cckarting

i hope we to too, fx. So are you going to start gettting donations soon??? not to much longer before you O!


----------



## momwannabe81

yep got one this am and might get one afternoon too, will also get one tomorrow but idk if friday we can though so will just have to hope that i O by Friday or on Monday. But I'm due to O on Sunday or Monday so fx it's cd 15 again, have u/s that day.


----------



## cckarting

woohoo for a donation today! and fx for one tomorrow. you think you could work one in sat?? i hope that you get your bfp this month!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so too, i don't know if we can on Saturday as he's usually not available unless he works and he don't soo it be tomorrow and Monday. Maybe Friday as i'm off can go to his job, hey i figured it out lol......Well we will see.


----------



## cckarting

oh I hope you get more donations!!!!! i'm so pumped for you this month, i have a good feeling about you :)


----------



## momwannabe81

hehe thx for the smile u just gave me lol. I really hope so too. I got another one this morning so fx, i just wish i would O already so can get it out of the way and just get me a bfp. Can't wait for May to be here i so need a vacation lol.


----------



## cckarting

Oh yea! glad you got another donation! I hope you O soon too. I hope I get a pos opk. finished my last pill today, now we just have to wait and see if i O!


----------



## momwannabe81

I bet u will O by cd 16. 
I know O is on its way as my cp is ready (high, soft and medium open) and my nipples have been more sensitive (usual symptom) since yesterday, I'm still using opk but all negative so far. If i O after U/s i will ask the size of my follies and how many, also my lining, the only reason i knew a little last cycle was because i was looking at the screen while doing it. I will make sure to get a good view and watch her measure but still asking :)


----------



## cckarting

i really hope i get an ultrasound when i go on the 16th! I really hope that I O by the 16th, i'm doing my opk's, neg so far, hoping for a pos soon..


----------



## momwannabe81

Same here, it's like we are in the tww lol, trying to symptoms spot O


----------



## cckarting

haha, i know it's terrible! opk was neg tonight, so hoping for a pos sometime this weekend, or next week!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know the feeling, mine are still neg, hoping they now stay negative until Monday, if i O that evening like last month then i will get a donation on Tuesday also.


----------



## cckarting

FX for you! even if you do you get a pos tomorrow you still haev 12-24 hours before you O, and the egg lasts 24 hours after it's released. so you have time. so i've checked my cp and its med firm and closed......don't think i'm very close to O'ing yet :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Thx for reassuring me i know i do it's just frustrating. But still negative this morning so now i know i can get a donation tomorrow morning before u/s or right after idk yet.
I would say that u should O around the mide to end of next week. We get to spend part of the tww together :)
I'm debating wether to buy ic hpt or just wait for af and buy in store.


----------



## cckarting

Thanks, I hope i do too! cervix is still really firm and closed, and opk's still neg....


----------



## momwannabe81

Same here which is good so can get donation tomorrow and see how many follies i have. I wanna take the hcg shot but yet i don't wanna pay $150......ugh


----------



## cckarting

for some reason I can't see your chart anymore??? I would ask how long you should O after your scan, and if it's to long i would do the shot if i couldn't get any more donations just to make sure something is waiting when you do O!! let me know how your can goes tomorrow, fx for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

I messed around with my siggy so now will fix it, 
Well i'm in the process of Oing, as i am bloated and sore all around my belly area and back. The follicles are growing at there max now so i feel pressure around my ovaries. They told me last time that it would be real soon and i Oed that evening, i have a feeling it will be the same time, regardless i will get a donation tomorrow (or say today) and then get u/s (i can keep the cup inside while they do vag u/s).


----------



## cckarting

i don't think you could keep the cup in while doing the u/s i think it would interfere. i had a dream lastnight that I got a pos opk, a lot of positive opk's. but it was neg again this morning, so i was kinda bummed. Glad your going to be O'ing soon, ready to see what the u/s says!


----------



## momwannabe81

I did it last month with the cup, since it's plastic it doesn't interfere, but i am fixing to O from my left side, the follicle was 3.5cm and my lining looked good, had a 2.35 cm also on the right but she was pretty sure the left one is the one that i wil O from. had about 4-5 follicles. Bad news though is that the donor will not be helping no more and didn't get a donation today, so hopefully some are still alive in there


----------



## cckarting

WHAT! what happened with the donor? I hope you O now! how big are your follicles suppose to be before you O??


----------



## momwannabe81

well I think him and wifey had sex (hadn't since she was pregnant) and now feels guilty and don't need me more. It fucking sucks but oh well. Timing just sucks. I have looked up for more donors and can find some and will probably do iui. That was going to be my next step. My insurance should pay portion of it.( has so far) and still didn't get a positive opk so must have been a bad batch. How are u feeling? I'm not sure how soon but when she saw the 3.5cm said right away that I was fixing to O. And I Oed last night!!!!!


----------



## cckarting

well that sucks! when you do iui do you have to pick a special donor or can you bring the sample in?? I'm feeling ok was having right sided pain last night, but it went away. still neg opk's and cervix isn't feeling right either. it's getting soft just not as soft or open as it should be. i guess we'll just keep bd'ing just incase my body finally decides to work!


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh keep bding for sure. U still have time. My cervix didn't start opening until 4 days before O and the day of and before O is when it was open. I didn't get a + opk so don't relay as much on them. U should O this weekend. 
Idk about iui. From what I read they have donor go in the day of or few before iui to give sample. And some make them come a few weeks ahead to do a count and then again day of iui. All do similar but yet different. fx don't have to get to that but if this month is not my bfp month then I won't have a choice. But maybe its for the best.


----------



## cckarting

i hope i still have time, i'm getting really worried! ugh it's so frustrating, it's killing me. I hope that you don't have to do iui and this month is your month! FX


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope so too. Don't freak out. U will O just give it time. I know how frustrating it can be lol.


----------



## cckarting

i'm freaking out something terrible! still neg opk's, dont think im going to O


----------



## momwannabe81

it's ok, calm down, the pill usually makes u O up to 10 days after taking it, so u still have time, i haven't gotten a positive this month and some cycles i didn't get until the day of or before O so it will be ok. Ur not out yet.


----------



## cckarting

thanks michelle! i am just flipping out i know, but my cervix isn't doing anything! it's still firm and closed, and my cm is still creamy?? wtf! were just going to bd every other day and not worry about the opk's i think. i'm driving myself mad!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol yes u are. As long u bd every other day u can be safe and not worry about opks. As long u temp u will know when u Oed. Ur cervix will move when it's ready. As far as cm also will change when the time is right. Just use pre seed or have dh play with u to change that cm to more liquidy before dtd. Also robitussin helped me make more fertile cm. U should try it.


----------



## cckarting

i do temp, and i'm using preeseed. i just thought i'd be closer to O'ing than i am now....i thought the clomid would do something for me :( but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. i thought my cervix would at least be soft! anyways enough about me how have you been doing?? anything new to report?


----------



## momwannabe81

Don't worry!! It will happen soon just (hate to say it) relax. Just do what ur doing until u Oed and u will be fine and it will be soon. 
AFM nothing going on haven't been able to sleep much the last few days, just can't go asleep so easly, just not tired enough. Like now i slept 1.5 hrs since yesterday 3pm. Fixing to try and take a nap since i have to work at 830. My temp was low yesterday and today didn't get to take it. I'm almost thinking about stop temping as either way it goes i know my cycles are regular and let it run it's course, but who knows might just grab that thermometer just by habbit lol


----------



## cckarting

lol i know how you feel! it is such a habit to temp, so i have some good news, I think i'm going to O! i checked my cm after i got home from work and it was what i think ewcm!!!! it's almost like snot, and i can stretch it though my fingers, cp is softer but i can't tell if it's open or not. but opk was still neg, so hopefully a pos tomorrow?


----------



## momwannabe81

awesome!!! So it will happen soon, like i said don't rely on opks. I think u might O in the next day or 2 cause ur temp is going down. FX


----------



## cckarting

So I think I o'd sat I was hso so we dtd quick but didn't get do do op til ten that night and it was neg. today I'm firm closed. So hopefully I o'd yesterday? How you been doing?


----------



## momwannabe81

By ur temps it does look like u did O yesterday. YAY!!!!!!! And no worry about dtd timing u have covered it fine. Afm nothing new same o same o........now we can symptom spot together lol. Except that I'm ignoring them all as they could just be O/pms symptoms since they are the same as usual.....fx anyway :)


----------



## cckarting

i so wish we were closer in the 2ww! my temps still don't show O, and i don't know if it will or not. but i've been so warm the last couple nights i can't sleep with a blanket is why i think my temp was so low this morning. your temps are still looking good, i dunno what to expect for my 2ww while on the clomid?


----------



## momwannabe81

tomorrows temp should go up, it's normal to have a dip around 2-4 dpo (i have one too), as far as the tww on clomid it could cause intenser symptoms, like my bbs have been more sore then before clomid so i know that's a side effect of the clomid. I'm not really positive of this cycle but oh welll!!


----------



## cckarting

I think i've noticed that my bb's have been sore for the last two days. I'm not sure what to think about this cycle either. hopefully this is it for you! even if i put higher temps in it puts yesterday as my O day?????


----------



## momwannabe81

Are u still using opks?? idk maybe ff could be wrong and u did O when u thought.


----------



## cckarting

nah, i stopped using opk's all i ever got was neg anyways. so i either missed it or i didn't O this month AGAIN! i'll find out friday when i go in for my appt. so how's it going with you, any news or symptoms?? hope you have a great day. these next two days can't go fast enough for me!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know the feeling of waiting, but hopefully u O between now and then, the only thing is if u just now O ur progesterone will be low and the Dr might say u didn't when in fact u had....u Ovulate 50% of the time so maybe this month was the one u weren't going to O and Clomid could still work and just take a little longer. How has ur cp been?


----------



## cckarting

I O about every 33% of the time. my cp is still soft and open, but my cm is still creamy. Had no shift in temps. guess will find out tomorrow! my appt is at 1130. how are things going with you? not to much longer until testing. do you have a plan next cycle if this one in't it?


----------



## momwannabe81

Did u get a positive opk???????? Afm not testing until af late and if she does come um calling the dr to refer me to fertility clinic in the city (45 minutes away) to discuss iui......


----------



## cckarting

yes! i was outside playing with the kids and had a rush of creamy cm, so i tested and it was pos! but later that night, and today it was neg??? So i'm really confused. but my cp is hard and closed now. won't know results for labs until monday, and dr said we would figure out what to do when i get af. i understand about not testing until af is late. still have fx for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

U got ch yay!!!!! Hope u get good results from bw too. Well I've been having some very mild cramps off and on so idk if it's af on her way or maybe good, but not feeling hopeful, guess i knew it wouldn't work as it was to early. I guess a break will be good for me as more then likely i won't get an appointment early enough so probably will skip a cycle or 2.


----------



## cckarting

Well if it's not your month I think we're going to take a month or two off also. So we can wait it out together :)


----------



## momwannabe81

That be great but i still hope it's ur month and mine. Feel anything yet?? My bbs still hurt but that's about it


----------



## cckarting

no i don't really feel anything yet. bb's hurting on and off but that's nothing unusual. Finally got my ch's i'm 3 dpo today i guess lol interested what my temps will say now that i'm finally having a slow day with no running around staying out late and not being able to sleep well, and no drinking. so i think that tomorrow i'll get a more accurate reading on my temps. hopefully your sore bb's are a great sign, you testing on tuesday or you waiting until later in the week?


----------



## momwannabe81

probably tuesday or later, i have mix info as far as my temp, i took it the first time and it was 98.3 went back asleep and a few hours later took it again and it was 97.8. So idk if af is on her way tomorrow or it actually went up and could be a good sign. Will just have to see what my temp is in the morning.


----------



## cckarting

i would think as long as you got 4 hours your temp would be accurate! i'm voting for the higher temp! my temp keeps going up, but i am so flipping hot at night already i dunno what's going on! i woke up at 500 this morning and it was the highest it's ever been, and that's an hour and a half before i usually wake up! so i dunno if now the clomid is giving me hot flashes or night sweats??


----------



## momwannabe81

Clomid will do that but it was the worst while taking it. Hot flashes are common as pms and pregnancy symptom too. Its a good sign though and that it keeps going up. FX for u.
Afm checked my cp this morning and found blood by the opening mixed with cm so I guess the lower temp is accurate as I usually start the day after temp drop. This sucks and been busy all day and now it's to late to call the dr. It sucks 4 fb ppl are preggo and even a girl on my soap is. When will it be me. Ugh I really hope at least u get ur BFP. We been down this road together for so long that I would be happy whether it was me or u....So FX its u now. Would have been nice if we both did but u deserve it as much and will make my day when u announce ur bfp


----------



## cckarting

i hope af stays away for the both of us, especially you! i wouldn't want to go though a bfp with anyone else! it will be your time, none of us know when our time will be but hopefully it will be soon for us. I'm not trying to get my hopes up this month, trying to be realistic have to see how my temps go for the next couple days, but even good temps dont mean a bfp?


----------



## momwannabe81

I guess time will just tell. fx although i'm 99% sure it's af coming


----------



## cckarting

well i still have hope that it will stay away, and you will get your bfp!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well ty for the support but she's here as of this morning, as for u nice temp dip hope it's implantation. 
How about the donor text me asking if i wanted a deposit, I'm like for real now that af is here, told him that he can't just come and go as he pleases and that i am ticked off for pulling out on O day, told him he's either in or out and not when he wants to so i think i scared him off for good. My Drs office is closed for remodeling (of course) so now will have a to wait a few days before setting up an appointment with the fertility clinic, i think if i call them it will delay my appointment as i think if the Dr is the one to call they can get me in there sooner.


----------



## cckarting

ugh, what as ass! i would be so pissed at him. sorry to hear af came. so now are you on a break for a couple months? I hope it's implantation but i'm not really counting on it. I usually have a dip in temps, usually a day or two earlier, so that what i'm guessing it is. still feeling normal so i'm doubting this cycle worked........ So i think we decided we would take april off, and most likely may and start ttc again in june??


----------



## momwannabe81

Idk how long it will be will have to see my options once i see the new Dr, as far as timing and financially, we are trying to move in in my grandmas old house and it would help alot (get us away from bad influence). So we will be moving soon either way. My dogs need a yard poor things been cooped for a year.
Well my fingers are crossed for u, i will be stalking ur chart lol.


----------



## cckarting

that sounds wonderful, i hope you get to move soon! A new place a new start :)


----------



## momwannabe81

How are u feeling? That's a nice dip, fx
I can't wait to move we need some time to ourselves and the town we moving at is small (2 gas stations/deli 1 cafe) lol. So some nice peaciful quiet (except the trains lol) but it's got a yard and maybe down the line buy the place and make it bigger. Who knows maybe just wishful thinking.


----------



## cckarting

I really hope it all works out for you that sounds amazing, i love little towns :) i live in a town of about 400 people. I have no idea what's going on with my temps, i thought they would go up this morning, but they didn't, they only dropped more. I know af isn't coming because it's to early and i don't feel like she's coming. ugh my bb's are still tender but not bad or that noticeable other than that i feel great. my hopes for this month are getting lower and lower....


----------



## momwannabe81

Dont worry about temp it's following same pattern and u usually have a temp dip around this time, if u look at ur overlay u will notice it, also ur ch are a little higher cause of the increased temp while taking clomid. I know what u mean about hopes going down, but it's still early so u still have time, implantation could have been the reason of the dip or it just hasn't happened and it could happen soon. 
The nurse called me back and said the the clinic will call me to setup a date and that they are sending all my info there so things should move a little quicker, hopefully i hear soon from them.


----------



## cckarting

GL on getting a quick appt! my temp went up again this morning but i think that it may have something to do about the weather. if it's colder outside my temps drop, if its warmer outside my temps go up. guess we'll know if my theory works depending on which way my temps go tomorrow!


----------



## momwannabe81

the weather will do that so ur theory is right especially this time of the year where one days its cold and the next hot


----------



## momwannabe81

I have done a lot of research and finally found 2 sites for sperm donors, woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One is from Austin and is willing to ship and there a few local ones that i need to contact (i'm being shy now) but are closer and could meet. Hope i can find someone so don't have to skip this cycle although i do need a break, oh and we got the house woot woot!!!!!!!!!! I'm all exited and feel more confident and stuff. Idk just feel good. Hope it last lol. 
Ur temp is higher then any other month, hope it's not just the clomid and that u will get ur BFP and I next month LOL...have u tested yet? I know still early but i'm exited for u and can't wait.


----------



## cckarting

AWESOME! i'm so glad you got the house, that's great news. and even better news about the donors :) I dunno if I can test or not......i'm pretty sure it's just the clomid so i can't bring myself to do it, but i think i have to test tomorrow morning :S Were suppose to go out to the bars for a friend of ours surprise birthday party so i need to know. ugh it's going to kill me!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well u know what they say, drink until it's pink!! LOL U'll be fine just relax and enjoy ur night out, it won't hurt it. Just think of all the girls that get knocked up and don't know and party for months.....


----------



## cckarting

that's what i thought too! i'll test tomorrow which i'm guessing will be neg. i dunno how i'm feeling about this second......one min i'm pretty pos this is it, but most times i think it hasn't happened in this long, it's not going to happen now. so anyways about you, so when do you get to move?????


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm hoping to move in the next couple of weeks or not later then the end of April but the sooner the better, we will probably get it cleaned out (if needed) and then start moving a little bit at a time. There was another shooting at the apts i live at so yeah definetly a reason to get out and since my lease isn't up till the end of May i'm sure they won't fuss about me breaking it sooner since they know of known meth labs (one beside mi apt) and aren't doing anything about it....
Well let me know what the test says and have fun tonight, remember drink what makes u happy and not those that make u depress :)


----------



## cckarting

Holy crap a shooting! i wouldn't want to live anywhere near there. I'm so excited for you to get moved and settled, hopefully it moves quickly for you. 98% sure it was bfn :( i thought i saw something, and dh said he saw something but only if he held it a certain way and couldn't tell if it had color or not. so bfn for me. temp dropped again this morning so i'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## momwannabe81

Saw the temp drop this morning. I wouldn't pay much attention to it though cause it could mean nothing and stressing over it won't do any good. Hope that it wasn't a bfn. When are u testing again?


----------



## cckarting

i dunno, i can't bring myself to test again, i ran to the bathroom to pee this morning before the urge to poas got me so i wouldn't test. i just know its going to be neg......my bbs don't hurt anymore, and my temp just keeps going down....maybe if my friday af isn't here i will. my countdown thing says it should be here wed. how are things going with you? getting the moving process going?


----------



## momwannabe81

Got boxes that's about it but we are going to try and move out by this week so we don't have to pay another month of rent. Hope Af stays away for u.
I was talking to a donor but now he hasn't emailed me back since Saturday so idk if i even get a chance this month. I'm suppose to O monday or tuesday so who knows.


----------



## cckarting

that's awesome about the move, i can't believe it's already time for you to O again! wow time flies when your not in the 2ww! ugh i was such a basket case today, almost everything made me tear up today it was flipping ridiculous! i just couldn't stop i was sooo emotional today, i felt like a girl lol. These hormones are getting the best of me. i'm sure pms is rearing it's head for af soon.


----------



## momwannabe81

I know right!!! O always creeps up and then the tww seem forever lol. I hope she isn't coming for u, sorry u were having some bad pms symptoms, hopefully they weren't pms, but in that state it's nice to be cuddled by dh.


----------



## cckarting

so....af got me AGAIN! so now were officially on a break, not doing opk's, not doing, clomid, to temping, nothing. we'll probably even use protection this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry she got u. I am financially forced to take a break as i can't afford the kit right now(or at least in time for O day) I haven't temp since af got me and no opks but can't help notice cm lol. Hope u decide to just ntnp instead of protection. I'm kind tempted to visit my old donor on O day and see if he will give a donation since i'm there, i guess i'm not ready to just sit and do nothing. Haven't heard from the fertility clinic yet so will call my Dr soon. At least we can take this break together lol


----------



## cckarting

yea, that's the good thing, at least we can do it together! i mean what's it gonna hurt to just stop by........


----------



## momwannabe81

lmao thx for the encouragement........


----------



## cckarting

i know i'm terrible! talked to the nurse, she doesn't want to up my dose because i'm not sure if i want to take a cycle off or not......so she did fill it again for 50, not to just decide what i wanna do, i have 1 day!


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL take it take it. jk personally if i could go with the flow i would in a heart beat but wanting a baby is such an urge that i would also do anything, so at the end it's up to u. And of course dh. U have more then a day just so u know cause u can take it as late as cd 5 :D


----------



## cckarting

i know but they want me to start on cd 3 and i'm already cd2. I dunno ugh! my dh still wants to try so i'm going to talk to him some more tonight and see what he really wants to do. i mean if he really really wants to do it, then i'll do it for him! It's just if i did get preg this cycle i'd be due the beginning of jan.....so close to christmas...


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm a January baby and it's not as bad, always got gifts for Christmas and my birthday


----------



## cckarting

I think we decided no clomid this cycle! we'll start the clomid again next cycle. think we'll still be unprotected but only do it when we want, no temping, and no opk'ing!


----------



## momwannabe81

I think that's the best, it will be more fun and less technical, wish i had that option.


----------



## cckarting

i actually feel really at peace about my decision! I thought i would be upset about not taking the clomid or temping, but i'm not at all! but it is still early in my cycle :) hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i'm looking forward to Monday as donor said he should have time then and got one today, but i am not temping or using opks. We are moving in this weekend so it will be busy busy. Hope u have a good weekend and i'm glad ur happy with ur decision.


----------



## cckarting

woot woot! so glad you got a donation AND your moving, what better weekend :)


----------



## momwannabe81

yes totally worth it. Hope i O early or that i get the donation Monday. I'm boxing up stuff today and moving it with the car today and then furniture with truck tomorrow. Gotta call at&t and fix my phone so will have some internet lol. Idk how long before we get internet in the house


----------



## cckarting

oh i hope it's soon! i need to know if you get another donation :) I have to know how your getting along so don't wait to long to get internet! YEAAA for moving, i'm so excited for you.


----------



## momwannabe81

Wow what a couple of days. We are moved in and still no internet in the house but I do on the phone. Well I didn't get another donation but I'm ok. I have no idea if I O already or its today (been cd15 since Clomid). FX I did this weekend (been ss) and I might have sat or Sunday. Maybe just wishful thinking. How are things with u?


----------



## cckarting

I hope you O'd early too! FX this is your month! So glad to hear you got moved in. nothing new here just getting things ready for easter. getting the house cleaned up and getting some baking, and cooking stuff ready :) I am so excited to get some baking in. it's been to long since i cooked some amazing cakes and pies! Any big easter plans for you this weekend?


----------



## momwannabe81

Nope didn't even realize it was this weekend but more then likely go to my dads. No kids in our family here to make Easter fun. Just like any other day for me. It does feel nice to not temp or opk. Still wondering when I oed but surprisingly not worried about it.


----------



## cckarting

I about panicked when i saw you haven't been temping lol! it really does feel nice not worrying about temping or opk's for me too! I've really been enjoying the laid back month i've been having :)


----------



## Stelly

Hello lovely ladies! Just popping in to say Hello :0) Hope you have a wonderful Easter this weekend! I will be joining you both in the Clomid adventures. Got the prescription today! Bet it is nice taking a break from the temping and OPKs. Hope life has been treating you both well :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi stelly. Glad ur doing good. Well I have found a new donor yay!!! [happydance] he seems nice and has done it many times. He is very professional about the who's process. So feel good about this one. He will meet me half way and he do his thing in the car or restroom. Weird to me but he's done it quiet few times and is comfortable on doing that anywhere. In happy some things are going threw. Will probably still get donations from my usual donor and the new one. Better my chances :D 
I have had symptoms so now idk if I did O yesterday or this weekend. Hope it was this weekend. Af due the 17th.
How about u Shadra when is ur Af due?


----------



## cckarting

HELLO STELLY!!!! nice to hear from you again. i'm off the clomid this cycle but going to start next cycle. not sure when af is suppose to come i would guess.......April 28th? so glad to hear about your donor situation michelle that sounds like great news! hopefully you'll get your bfp soon :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope so too. I'm feeling good lately and actually happy. Have my swings lol but mostly happy :) 
As this month donation was to early I kind expect af and can't wait so can start new cycle. He just asked me to update him where in my cycle am at. So should O last day to the month apx. FX this works out. Are u tracking anything at all? ATI will probably use opk next cycle.


----------



## cckarting

So glad things are coming together nicely for you! I can't wait to get the news your expecting :) nope I'm not keeping track of anything, I don't even know where I'm at in my cycle I think I'm around cd 11ish? I'm just having fun and dtd whenever we feel like it. Makes me feel much happier


----------



## momwannabe81

I bet. Can't wait for ur bfp too.........


----------



## cckarting

So how's the day going so far??? I don't think i'm ever going to get to leave for lunch ahhhh! still ahve 30 min til i can leave and i'm going nuts, so glad it's friday!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol me too. Manages to get a 3 day weekend so I will enjoy it lol.


----------



## cckarting

woohoo! im so tired, im ready for some sleep. gotta get lot of cooking done tomorrow!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I bet. I'm just going to hang out with my dad. Hope u have cooking :D


----------



## cckarting

holy monday! i think i need an extra day to recover! lol


----------



## Stelly

yay for the new donor! I'm glad you've found someone that is professional and can help ya out in time for your cycle! 

Well enjoy your break Cc :) Took a break after the last MC, and I'm very glad I did- so nice to have a breather! 

I officially start my new job at the hospital so I will be working 2 jobs! ACK! figure though, since we are kicking up the TTC, should get my but in gear and pay everything off now then we will have no debt to worry about! :) 

Had a wonderful easter, hope ya'll had the same :)


----------



## cckarting

GL on your new job stelly! and even more GL TTC again!


----------



## momwannabe81

GL stelly. Don't overdue yourself though. Afm not much keeping track but af should be due in a week I believe. Then will get with donor as far as when is donation happening. Hope he has some really good swimmers and won't take long but he will help for 6 months as they say after that should change donor. How are u Cc. Enjoying ur break?


----------



## cckarting

I'm doing fine, not to much going on just hanging out waiting for my next cycle to start and go back on the clomid. it's freezing here today, so just staying inside playing with my little one until the other gets outta school. Should be around cd 16 today???? so if i do O it should be within the next ten days or so. lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I hope u O soon. Although not tracking I can't help but notice symptoms and omg I go to the loo all the time. Can't hold it like I usually do. Other then bbs hurting every now and then nothing to report. Hope to get a BFP soon but this month was like last and donation was to early so not to hopeful....


----------



## cckarting

when you expecting af?? i hope you o'd early and have a bun getting into your oven :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Af is due Tuesday if I did O early it could be earlier then that. I doubt I have any bun in the oven but it be nice. I hope I am but won't be disappointed as kind of figured. Plus have been taking ibuprofen and dyed my hair today which both are big no nos when preggo. But hey u never know. Always hope its when it shouldn't it does.
How are u feeling. My bbs are bigger and hurting which is normal around this time.


----------



## cckarting

you can dye you hair! it use to be bad, but not anymore. you can go to a salon every month and get if done if you choose. at lease we can both start fresh next month :)


----------



## momwannabe81

yep :) i know u can but still don't suggest it, but i'm not to worried as there are crack heads and drunks that get knocked up, so i know i'm am in a lot of better health then they are. I'm wondering if i should go ahead and see if i can get another Clomid dose, since the infertility clinic hasn't called me.......glad it's not a life or death situation lol......
Do u feel like ur Oving since it's cd 16. Hope u do soon so we can be close in cycles still.
I'm 10 dpo and dont feel any different, jus ttired but i've been up since 5 and working a double shift and have to go back at 830 for my second shift


----------



## cckarting

well that doesn't sound good! that's a lot of work, i would be tired too. well i looked at today is cd 19, still have no idea if i O'd or not. I thought I might have, i was feeling very wet and did an opk but it was neg, so i haven't worried about it since. i don't even know if i'm going to O this cycle without the clomid. I'm really crampy today so i dont know what that means either lol! I would go ahead and call the clinic and get more clomid to be prepared and ready for next cycle, hopefully you won't need it though.....


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah i probably will but they want me to call them only when af gets here, she is due Tuesday so will call then and see if they still give it to me. Kind of just waiting it out so can let donor know so we can set dates. Hope he has good swimmers and it just takes one time, he's had helped 20 ppl and knows of 7 the others were no conceive or he never found out if it worked. 
I hope u O, maybe u just missed the surge with the opk and u did. When is the earliest that af is suppose to be here


----------



## cckarting

So for an update, remember i was feeling really crampy yesterday so i decided to do an opk and it was neg but really dark. so i didn't drink anything held my pee and tried again in 3-4 hrs and it was pos! I got my smiley :) now fx for a bfp! so i would guess i would be expecting af around the 30th??


----------



## momwannabe81

Awesome. Did u get pos today or yesterday? Hope u catch the egg. I on the other hand think af is coming. Have broken out as I usually do. Bbs don't hurt and stomach upset here and there which I usually get before af. Well today my bff tells me she's been spotting when her period ended last week. Feeing sick and emotional.....well I think she might be pregnant. If she is I hope she keeps it. She has one son but was pregnant again a few years later and they decided to stop the pregnancy. I'm not over it yet and will always remember. I had a really hard time talking to her when she did it. I felt bad for not being there for her. But idk if I could Deal with it again. I love her to pieces but I don't agree with abortion unless for health reasons or rape cases....they don't need another child as their relationship is rough and it would only cause more problems. But he won't use a condom and he won't take her to get the pill (she would take it). He's an ass but yet can be kind. Just weird lol


----------



## cckarting

she can get the pill on her own! lol i hope she's not pregnant too. I got the pos last night and it's neg today so i'm hoping that I O'd last night as we bd'ed the last two nights in a row. i hope af isn't coming for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

hope she doesn't but more then likely. So today u would be 1dpo. Does FF give u Ch or anything? 
Well she took a test and was bfn but it was afternoon/evening pee so told her to do it again in the morning. I hope she isn't but i will be happy if she is. It might hurt but she's a good friend. She can get the pill now before she couldn't drive. He's in the army and they live an hour from the base in Alaska where it ices. She's a newbie driver lol


----------



## Stelly

Oh I really hope she doesn't... that's rather awful :/ but I guess I'm quite emotionally biased since trying so hard to have a baby, I can't imagine ever ending a pregnancy.... and I live in Alaska too, in Wasilla (I think we talked about this, your friend lives in the same town!) there is no reason not to be able to get the pill if she wanted it! Hell I would have drivin her lol. There is a walgreens right in the middle of town! 

Hope you ladies get your BFP soon! Most definitely deserve it!!


----------



## cckarting

I dunno i think i'm 2dpo??? i have no idea really lol. like i said i was cramping sunday and felt bloated when i got my pos opk but i felt fine monday, so maybe i O'd sunday night?? either way i'm 1-2dpo and feeling fine! so what's up with you, anything new? i see you have some symptoms today :)


----------



## cckarting

hey stelly! how's it been going?


----------



## momwannabe81

Well af not here yet but if i Oed on cd 15 then she would be due tomorrow. I feel cold today but it could be the house too (it stays cool all day) it's 74*f right now outside and since i havent been temping i have no clue but usually it drops the day before so maybe that's why i'm cold. 
Well it's not that she can't get them at the pharmacy it's something to do with the health insurance (coast guard) and they have been pickier of who u can cannot see. She got a bfn and she went to the Dr today and got meds as she has some flu like virus right now. She has mentioned me about mid cycle bleeding so i'm guessing she might be Oing or did that's y the blood. She said it was much redder this time so got her worried (hint taking the test) Anyways they are transferring base next month so she will go to the Dr there. They are moving to Homer,Alaska (thats what it sounds like lol) 
I was in good mood but saw a post of a friend who referred to her baby as son (she's pregnant and just found out about the sex a few weeks ago) and this is the first post that she referred to it as son and it kind of made me sad. I mean i'm happy for her as her husband is a dear friend and always thought of him as a baby brother and can't be prouder. But i just wish it was me, i always think that it will never happen. Someone made the comment that maybe i'm just not meant to be but i told them that's not going to stop me from trying but i just sometimes feel like just giving up.


----------



## cckarting

don't give up! i know how you feel about feeling hurt about others getting pregnant.....there have been 3 or so announcements on fb last week, and i know like six other people due by the end of the summer. I'm hoping it's the end for the both of us and you get your bfp this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I didn't as expected af showed just now. Cramps are trying to start and lots of pink cm when I went to the restroom just now and tad bit on the pad. Oh well kind of expected it. Donation was way to early. Not that it make a difference as I've gotten on or before O and still bfn. Who knows maybe u really am meant not to get pregnant... I'm still going to try but I just don't know how much longer I can last. I was thinking about asking for Clomid but can't financially as payday isn't till Monday and it would be to late by then.


----------



## cckarting

I'm sorry! you are ment to get pregnant, it's just when is the question! don't give up yet, and you don't need the clomid your O'ing on your own. maybe all you need is a new donor and you'll get pregnant straight away!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I am so hoping for it. Went by old donors place and he's willing to donate again. I didn't tell him about the new one cause I rather get it from both and not know who the biological father is. Weird but it make me feel more comfortable this way. But I know it will happen just wish it just happen. I don't want to get my hopes up but at the same time I hope to get my bfp on the first shot with donor. Just need to save gas money so when the time comes I won't have that issue. I'm letting him know that today is cd 1 hope I can find someone to go with me(don't wanna go alone) I will meet him in a public place but still for support I need someone.


----------



## cckarting

yea i would agree it's best to take someone with you! i wouldn't go alone. how far do you have to drive? oh my i'm feeling so tired today, ugh. not much else going on still feeling crampy hoping it goes away soon, it's starting to get annoying. getting excited to start my clomid for next cycle! i have my clomid all ready picked it up accidentally last week when i had to get my other prescription and they had them together.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol well got that out of the way. Sorry about the cramping I'm sure it will go away. It usually last a few days. Take something if it hurts. I txt him this morning and the most I would have to drive is 2 hrs one way he's willing to do it at his job if I can't meet him when he's off. He works at a casino so even if I went alone there are plenty of cams if something would happen. I can't wait just not looking forward to the drive.


----------



## cckarting

yea those long drives suck, but at least he's not making you drive the whole way. still cramping but not hurting. ugh just wish this cycle would end already! it's killing me.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol still hoping u get ur bfp. Its 2 hrs to his job. If we meet outside of his job its lesser drive


----------



## cckarting

i don't think that i will get a bfp this month but my fingers are still crossed. hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well af still here and still red and medium which is weird!?
I got to plant my first garden lol. Idk if anything will even grow, as it was sloppy but oh well something should grow. Planted tomatoes, green beans, zucchini and green peppers, then dh had me buy watermelon seeds so got to plant those too lol. My fingers are crossed for u too hope u do get ur BFP. Have a good weekend :)


----------



## cckarting

this is weird. your af isn't usually that long is it???? I hope I get a bfp too i have been feeling terrible the last couple days with migraines and sick to my stomach. which with my luck i'm just getting the flu!! so have you lined up donations?? you more nervous this cycle?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm planning to go next Monday and maybe Tuesday (depending on gas $$), but yeah a little nervous as i don't even know what he looks like, but yet glad that i found someone else. Well af is over after i sent that msg she slowed down to spotting a few hours later lol. She was just picking on me. 
as for u that are good symptoms maybe u did catch the egg. I will find out if it works around dh birthday so i hope that it does work and can surprise him.......
It be awesome if we both get our BFPs even if a few weeks apart. When are u planning to test or are u just going to wait it out?


----------



## cckarting

i hope something good is going to come from me feeling like this! if not, i get to start clomid soon. af should be here friday. so i'm thinking i'll probably test then, on fri morning. so donations mon tues for the one. are you getting any donations for the other donor?


----------



## momwannabe81

I will try to get it from the other donor too just my schedule is kind of off so idk yet. I might be able on Wednesday with both but that might be to late. I actually have to sit down and plan it. Hope u get ur BFP


----------



## cckarting

lol,who knew it could be so much hard work and planning to have a baby!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know right!!!! Its so hard for some of us,but others just think about and get knocked up. Wish was so easy for us. for how are u feeling? I'm thinking about start temping just to confirm O then stop. But idk if I can get myself un the habit again lol. I'm going to start using opks in the next few days. FX catch that egg this month


----------



## cckarting

That's the worst part about all this, i was like that! my first was one time no condom and i got pregnant! my second i got preg the first month! i thought that this one was going to be easy, but it's been a year with nothing, it's driving me nuts!!!! I have 2 days til testing but i'm 80% sure i'm not pregnant :( oh well next month is clomid. I hope we both get our bfp together.


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope we do too. I need to catch on sleep though lol, worked another double yesterday 430am-2pm 830pm-545am slept about 5 hours today picked dh up cleaned the house and now just relaxing but man i am tired. I will probably have to go in the evening to see donor cause my schedule is weird. It be to early if i did it in the morning and the evening it probably be like 8-9p. I should O Tuesday or Wednesday but i will get donation Monday to cover in case i O early and then maybe on Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm trying to stay positive that since we are at the 1 year mark that it should happen soon as that's the average right!!! We can do this :)


----------



## cckarting

we can do this! i'm hoping this is it for both of us! we are hitting our one year mark too! it's time to get us both rolling on the bfp's!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Sure is. Can't wait for it to happen.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh no, just now saw that the witch got u, haven't seen ur chart until today, i'm sorry :(
Have u started the clomid? I got first donation and going for the new one tomorrow. I'm hoping this month is it cause i am tired of all the disappointment. It's our time, I do hope we both get our BFP, we've been going on 8 months together ttc and it's just time for us to get our BFP.


----------



## momwannabe81

I just saw ur fb post, glad ur lil man is doing better. how are u handling it all


----------



## cckarting

thanks, i'm doing ok. it was scary but he was such a trooper and you'd never know anything happened to him now. taking the rest of the week off work to stay home with him. Yep af got me and i'm on clomid day 3 and got set up for the gyn on the 22nd. I hope it's our turn too. It's been a year for us now and it's getting old lol! you'll have to let me know how tomorrow goes! I hope that you get your bfp!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I got donation this morning from new donor thinking about going to old one tomorrow and get a 3rd one. I'm trying hard this month as I'm tired lol. I got positive opk lmthis morning but negative tonight so idk if O day is today or tomorrow


----------



## cckarting

thats so exciting! glad that you keep getting donations around O time! I really hope this is the month for you, as it has been a long road for you. So are you going to get another donation from the new donor??


----------



## momwannabe81

Was thinking but I'm working overnight and its like a 4hr drive round trip. And I'm usually off on Wednesday but not this week. But the amount he gave me was alot (which I spilled some and it was gross) lol. The guy was nice and really a pro and he was willing to if I was going too. he's glad to help and I will keep using him if this month don't work. But I am hoping it does. The timing is perfect for once. I think I Oed last night or this morning. I wasn't able to check my cp yesterday but today it was semi high and definitely soft and semi open. And my teeth usually hurt around O time and they been bothering me since yesterday. Opk was negative last night. Haven't entered info on FF yet so idk what it will say what my O day was. But af is due the 16th and dh birthday is the 15th so hoping to surprise him. I will probably wait until then to test. I have to buy test as I don't have any in the house. How is Clomid treating u. Any side effects? Friend on fb posted how she smiles everytime she feels her son moving and stuff and my throat (can't think of the damn word) but was emotional and cannot wait to feel all that. I know i will be the happiest ever. Oh and now my bff is ttc. Although not like me and u. But they always used condoms or pull out method and this last scare is making them want another one. I know it's a promise she can't keep but told her she couldn't have any until i did. I hope she don't get pregnant before me or i will cry :'(


----------



## cckarting

Woohoo for O! i'm hoping this is your month too. The clomid is fine, it doesn't affect me at all really! I do kinda get night sweats but it's hot out, so that could be it too.I'm glad the donor is really nice, and you can use him again, and fx your bff doesn't get preg before you! I hope this is it for the both of us! i'm getting tired of trying.


----------



## momwannabe81

i'm just glad we have each other for support, this ttc road is to hard and i am also tired of trying, i'm taking it a more relaxed approach and just not caring if af comes she comes but hopefully not, we both deserve our BFP


----------



## cckarting

i'm taking the same approach. still trying to decide if i should temp or not. i think it adds extra stress, but i'd like to know if i o'd or not! and yes i agree we do both need our bfp! it's time.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I was going to temp but would always forget to put thermometer by the bed. If anything start temping 3 days before u would O and then until u get Ch. I put - opk but I got it he night before. I figured I Oed. Today had twinges on my left so i think that's where i oed from on Wednesday. Had them then too. Now I'm having gas all the time. At work i have to walk away just so i can toot lmao. My bbs are starting to get tender as they usually do. I just hope this isn't another failed month.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I'm sad now. Happy for my friend but sad. As she tried this month for the first time with donor sperm and got her Bfp. Y is it so easy for some and so hard for others :'(


----------



## cckarting

she did! is this your bff or another friend? I don't understand why it's easy for some, and not for others it's not really fair! I hope this is your month, i'm really pulling for you, hope your symptoms stay and you get your baby!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope so too. She's a girl from work her and her girlfriend tried last month for the first time. I even explained her how to do it and all. So it hurts even more. I feel like I'm helping everyone else achieve what I want


----------



## momwannabe81

Well as upset as I was something good came out. Their donor has offered to help me. I'm sooooooo happy. He's a really nice (gay) guy and he thinks he will do it for more ppl bc it made him feel good. I'm glad cause he's local and he said he donated a lot to this girl so I know I can get great timing donations


----------



## cckarting

that's awesome news!!!! hoping you won't have to use him, and get your bfp this month! how you feeling? i'm really down today just found out that the head of the lab is pregnant :( sucks! she got pregnant their first month trying and is already 3 months along and just announced it. i couldn't believe how much it hurt when i found out.....hopefully we get our bfp soon cuz i'm not going to be able to do this much longer. hope your having a good week!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry ur upset, i know how u feel believe me. But it will be our turn soon. I'm doing good still early to ss but can't help it lol, I'm hoping i won't have to use him, but if we end up too we will use him, I hope it don't take as long cause i know it's easy to say u wanna donate but when it turns into doing it over and over bc of bfn he might get tired, he was lucky to help and get their bfp on the first try. I'm just hoping it will be that easy for me too. Maybe my old donor sperm wasn't as good as he thought lol. 
Will u use any opks this month or just going with the flow? It be nice if u could get an u/s on cd 14 so u can see how ur eggs are progressing and how many follicles u have. Have u tried asking them? Oh forgot to tell u the fertility clinic finally has called but i missed it so have to call them, glad it wasn't as urgent to them as it was to me


----------



## cckarting

that sucks, it took forever to call you back! holy crap. I'm thinking about asking for it if this month doesn't work out. I go for my ovary check on the 22nd so in exactly two weeks and i'll ask them then. thinking i'll do opk's just so i know if I O'd or not, that way if i didn't i'm not wondering did it work or not or if i am or not preg. other than that i'm going with the flow, mainly because I don't know what else to do! looks like your getting some good symptoms this month, you testing on the 17th??


----------



## momwannabe81

I was going too but last night I got a 3 pack of frer and thinking about taking one tomorrow if not this afternoon. I started getting a headache last night and woke up with it. Still lingering and it was/is making me queeze which usually only happens during/around af time. So hoping this isn't a bug and its an actual symptoms. Its sinus related though. Its the kind u get when u have cried iykwim. Which I did so maybe its just build up fluids. Who knows but tomorrow I will be 8 dpo so might still be to early....fx I am. I'm sure u will O FX on cd 16 as usual.....or sooner ;)


----------



## cckarting

ooohhh, you know that 8 dpo is still early though! I've got everything crossed this is it for you and i can see a pic of those two lines! let me know if you test :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I will lol


----------



## cckarting

you better! haha ugh i just can't seem to get any energy today. it sucks i'm so tired....hope your having a more productive day than i am!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol. i wish i had more energy that headache finally left about 11, but still weak from it. Idk just feeling off today but could be cause i was up at 3 am to be at work at 5am. If it wasn't that i had to i wouldnt have done nothing when got home but I had to start the dishwasher was running out of pots lol (don't have many to begin with) and cook dinner while dh fixed an electrical issue in the car.


----------



## cckarting

glad your feeling better. i'm still so tired heading off to bed soon. hopefully the rest of the week goes quickly im ready for some time off!


----------



## momwannabe81

I am too but usually my day off is after an overnight so end up sleeping all day ><


----------



## cckarting

so have you tested?? How have you been feeling?


----------



## momwannabe81

No bad feeling this morning so I put off the testing. I guess it was just a sinus headache. Will see tomorrow I work overnight tonight so probably won't test until the afternoon. Nothing else happening. No odd feeling bbs aren't even hurting when they usually do. So who knows. How about u? are u feeling O coming ?


----------



## cckarting

Actually I think I am. I'm feeling really bloated and back pain like it's time to O. going to do an opk when i get off, and i'll let you know!


----------



## momwannabe81

I bet u will soon. Its almost that time and Clomid could move up ur O day. Wouldn't be surprised......hope u O soon I feel lonely in the tww ;)


----------



## cckarting

lol! sorry opk was neg, but i had almost like ewcm? i dont get it!


----------



## momwannabe81

Maybe ur pee wasn't strong or u missed the surge and ur Ovulating now. Maybe try tomorrow mid morning. This is when u should test twice just to confirm O day cause u cover dtd


----------



## momwannabe81

well it was bfn, i knew it was to early but i was sooo hoping, my sis thought i would test tomorrow but i couldn't wait.....ugh good thing i have 2 more test, might do one tomorrow or Sunday then waiting until 15th


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry :( how are you feeling symptom wise? i'm not sure if i missed it or not i did one this morning with fmu and it was neg, and when i got home from work and it was neg, so guessing not the right time :S. either way we have bd covered. we bd on monday and thurs. and will i'm sure tomorrow.


----------



## momwannabe81

no symptoms that are out of the ordinary, bbs dont hurt, i do have frequent trips to the loo, just alot of stress, i just wanna pull my hair out, if i was pregnant then it wouldn't be good, ugh.....anyways u have been pretty steady on ur O day so maybe ur just producing a big egg and ur just feeling it, but cd 20-21 is ur avg now so soon real soon


----------



## cckarting

Yea, I'm hoping i do o this month.......the anticipation is killing me for some reason this month. Fx you get your bfp within the next couple days! Hope I get a smiley soon!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol u will O don't worry. Just have those spermies waiting on it. I'll text tomorrow and then wait till the 15th. Every 2 days. Depending on how i feel tomorrow. Idk i guess i think I'm out. If this cycle don't work then I'll be able to get donations several times so hopefully that does the trick :) told the local donor that if he ever finds someone who wants to have a child with (he's gay) I would be his surrogate. Just a way for me to pay him back. But first I want my own children


----------



## cckarting

that's so sweet of you! i hope you get your bfp! so will you be using the gay donor only now, or you going to use all 3? still no pos opk on my end but it feels like it should be soon :S


----------



## momwannabe81

idk i don't think i will be using the first donor anymore, but the guy in the city was so nice that i feel bad telling him he's been replaced so idk, maybe both or just local one, might just tell him a lie so i don't cut him off completely, idk but i think i do need to plan for next cycle since it was bfn today, i know still early but have no symptoms that could tell me otherwise, i'm just upset from it, i dont even know if i am testing the 15th or just wait and see if af shows, i'm just tired of the dissapointment.....how are u doing?


----------



## cckarting

i'm so sorry michelle! :( i think it's good to have a plan in place for the next cycle. are you going to do the clomid this cycle?? i'm doing alright. still no pos opk, and i thought for sure I was O'ing but I guess not yet. I should O if I do this month should be by the end of the week! hoping for the best for us both.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sure u will O, ur cycles have been regular since that progesterone got out of ur system, i think that's what threw it out of wack and thx to clomid it's making them regular.
Idk if i will take clomid, not really a point in it, it sucks when there is nothing wrong with u and still cannot get pregnant, i would rather have something wrong at least it can (most cases) be fixed. idk if u know what i mean, just never seeing those 2 lines it really makes me think that i can't get pregnant, not in a mean way or anything but i would rather have a chemical or something at least i know i can get pregnant. I know it's out of frustration and i would have a crisis if that ever happened to me......just frustrated, yet i acting like af is here but she isn't so i guess i'm not out yet. Just hard to stay positive.


----------



## momwannabe81

Happy mothers day btw :)


----------



## cckarting

thanks michelle! we had an awesome day. I know how you feel, and totally understand the frustration. your time will come, our time will come, we just don't know when. Are they going to test you for anything else. you said you were going to go to the fs right??


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm going to call them back and see how long it would take to get setup for iui. And then decide. We'll see what this cycle does (although I think I know how) and then go from there. Donor in the city will also do iui if needed so glad have that as backup....glad u understand. I know some might think bad things for what I said but it just gets to me sometime.


----------



## cckarting

I think that after trying for so long everyone feels the same! i'm so tired today and my back is killing me :( I need to be more motivated to work, but i just don't want to! still no pos opk yet......


----------



## momwannabe81

I know what u mean about motivation, i've been soo tired the last few days that if i sit i almost doze off all the time if i'm not doing something to keep me awake, and if i work i have to drag myself, usually will be late as i take my time and then have to rush at the last minute, just no energy ugh!!! So frustrating.......Glad Monday is almost over


----------



## cckarting

oh i know it! it's been that way for me too. so any new symptoms or do you feel af coming? It almost feels like I already O'd........I know it sounds weird cuz all the neg opk's but i don't feel crampy or bloated anymore, i guess only time will tell.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i hope u did, but go with ur gut. I think af is on her way, my back has been hurting and my legs have been sore when i stand for long, also bbs are itchy. All pre af symtpoms, and she is due tomorrow or thursday the latest, if she doesn't show by saturday I will test then, but i'm pretty sure she will come. Trying to keep positive and that i'm one of those that get late bfps and just having same symptoms as if af is on her way.....wishful thinking i guess :)


----------



## cckarting

i have my fx and everything else for you! i hope you are too, and you have some good news for me :)


----------



## momwannabe81

well i don't :( af creeped up on me in the night and woke up with it......ugh i guess i'm onto cycle 16. fx this cycle goes better for u


----------



## cckarting

well that sucks! so are you going with the clomid this cycle then??? and what have you decided for donors? Hope the month goes by quick for you, and af goes easy on you this month. nothing new to report here just in limbo still haven't gotten a pos opk and not sure if i'm even going to O or not??


----------



## momwannabe81

i'm pretty sure u will, with clomid it's a very low chance that u won't. I understand how frustrated it is but don't worry to much. Af so far been a bitch, had to take 5 ibuprofins to get the pain to go away but just feel yuck now!!! I'm not going to do clomid cause u can take it for only 6 cycles and if this goes to IUI i rather save it for then, if not the other meds are more expensive, plus i already O on my own. I will be using the local new donor and told the city guy that i need a break since we have to save money to go get our stuff in Ky and then if these next few cycles don't work then i will have the chance to setup and pay for the procedure and since he's in the same city i know he would do as he already said he would.


----------



## cckarting

I'm not sure if i already O'd or not.........cuz it was almost pos last week sometime but i never got the smiley so who knows! af should be here soon and go to the dr on tues for my ovary check.........glad you got everything figured out with the donors, thats awesome! hope you have an awesome weekend!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I hope u did O by now. I just spoke today with new local donor. We'll try to get a donation Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday and maybe Wednesday. Due to O Tuesday or Wednesday. But we work together so Saturdays might be canceled as I get off at 3 he goes in at 4 and its not as important. Sorry been gone. Been busy last few days and just exhausted.....how are u feeling.


----------



## cckarting

HEY! nice to hear from you again. i thought you left me! had my ob appt tues and had my progesterone checked and should have my results tomorrow to see if I o'd or not. did a $ hpt and it was bfn so i'm guessing i didn't O. dr said if i didn't O he wanted me to start provera right away to "re start" my cycle i guess and up my clomid to 100mg


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I hope u did O. Maybe just late. Sorry if made u feel like I left u. I was so tired the last few nights I didn't even check bnb.


----------



## cckarting

finally got the nurse and she said my progesterone was still low at 4 something :( so they want me to start provera right away even though i have a normal cycle every month and usually on time. so who knows what he's trying. but we also up'd my clomid to 100. how you doing??? anything new


----------



## momwannabe81

That sux. Have they mentioned about doing an ultrasound around cd 14 to see the size of ur follicles? hope the 100 do the trick.
Afm waiting to start donations. Dealing with dh these last few days. He has staff infection and the sores turned into abscess and now he has to get them changed daily. Scared to see that dr bill lol. They first thought it was cause he's diabetic but it's not but he is very anemic. Hope he gets better


----------



## cckarting

oh no that terrible! hope your dh gets feeling better soon. no talk of an ultrasound or anything......still waiting for af to show other thanthat nothing new....how you doing?


----------



## momwannabe81

He's doing better. Had to be nurse for the weekend and change his band aids. But now upset and disappointed as the donor I found local backed out cause its finally hitting him he's going to have a kid. Well told him it be nice a heads up rather then avoiding me and my text. So went to old donor and got a quick deposit. FX its all it takes. Hope af comes soon so u can start a new month. I would ask them to have a cd 14 ultrasound to check ur follicles and lining thickness. That can say so much about having issues


----------



## cckarting

WTF! seriously what a jack ass. I can't believe he did that! I'm glad you got a donation at least! so are you going to drive for the other donations?


----------



## momwannabe81

I know I was so pissed. But I'm not holding hope as that's why I chose a new donor cause obviously old ones sperm isn't great. But something is better then nothing. But u will make the drive next month and try to make 2 trips. It just sux as I could've gobw to the one in the city if I knew sooner. But he just gave me the run around.....lets just say I didn't talk to him much today at work. Oh well guess wasn't meant to be. How are u doing. Af there yet?


----------



## cckarting

well hopefully you won't need a donor anymore and you will get your bfp this month! started spotting yesterday, and af showed up this morning. so i stopped my provera and start my clomid on sat!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope it works for us this month cause it's getting annoying lol. Idk if i Oed cd 14 or 15 but i got donation on cd 14 so i'm covered regardless. Idk what else to do. Hope af goes easy on u, idk what provera can do to it but i know it was more intense the cycles i used clomid.


----------



## cckarting

i'm glad to hear that you got your donation at the right time, and hopefully that's all it takes! af has been a light "lighter" almost than usual i'm usually really heavy 1-3 but it hasn't been so far, but it is only cd2......


----------



## momwannabe81

Well since u Oed and u did make the cycle shorter making ur lining thinner which can cause less bleeding. 12 days before af is due FX she don't come.


----------



## cckarting

i hope she doesn't come either, how are you feeling so far?


----------



## momwannabe81

Very very tired. Last night I fell asleep at 830. And frequently going to the loo. But I think they are just regular tww symptoms. Its still early for it to be anything else. Just worried. I have to go to the dentist tomorrow to get a tooth pulled and idk if I should tell them to treat me as if I was preggo but don't want that awkward congrats when I don't even know if I am. And if so was told its not dangerous that early. But u know how we can be paranoid. How are u feeling?


----------



## cckarting

oh i got a tooth filled when i was pregnant with my youngest! i didn't do the gas but i did the shot ad he was fine. hope you get some better symptoms that lead to your bfp! i'm doing fine super tired tonight but it's just like any other day on the weekends. start day 3 of clomid tomorrow so not to many days left til it's over :)


----------



## momwannabe81

glad the clomid is almost over, hope the side effects aren't to bad. My bbs started to hurt but they always do, i just dont remember if it ever was this early. Hope i get my BFP and that u do too


----------



## cckarting

fx for you! i'm so mad, so my dh has just been bringing me all my pills and not even paying attention, and i took it myself this morning and i was only taking 50mg and not 100! so i only took 50 sat and sunday 100 today.....do you think it will mess me up if i finish out on 100?


----------



## momwannabe81

Nah I think it will be ok. Don't be mad its an easy mistake. One day won't make a difference. If anything call the nurse and ask her but I think u will be fine. Glad u caught it early. Later might have been a problem but so soon ur ok. Well got my tooth pulled. I didn't even say I was pregnant cause it really wouldn't make a difference. Anyways the toothache is gone I'm just sore right now. Dr gave me pain killers idk if it's safe or not? Wouldn't take them unless really necessary


----------



## cckarting

i know that some is ok to take while pregnant, but not sure which for sure. i would just take the tylenol just to be sure. ya it was two days of 50 and i'm going to finish out the 100 for the last 3 days??


----------



## momwannabe81

Glad u know more about these things. I'm doing better so tylonol is fine for now. Man though I've been going to the loo so often that almost feel it's not normal but I've had it before too. Just never realized since ttc how I need to pee more when in the tww.. So implantation could be any days now if it hasn't already happened. FX it has or its going to.
How are u feeling?


----------



## cckarting

i have my fx for you as tight as possible! i'm feeling fine, nothing different. i kinda thought i'd have some symptoms with uping my clomid...but nothing.?


----------



## momwannabe81

It was the same for me. Af was worst when they increased my dosage. Other then that all I had was night sweats. 1 more week before af is suppose to be here. I'm hoping for a miracle but then idk what to tell dh. I haven't told him about going to old donor cause it gave him complex and I figure as long he don't know it won't hurt him. Not that he would be against it just knowing is what the problem was. I know he will be happy and might not question. We are finally in a good place and this would be the perfect timing to get our bfp. FX for the both of us. Are u going to use opks? And have u asked about getting an u/s?


----------



## cckarting

i'm thinking about opk's but not set on doing it or not???? No haven't asked about us i figured i'd wait until my appt on the 25th if bfn again and see what he thinks........I'm sure he would just be happy to have a baby, and you don't have to tell him it was the old donor just a donor?


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah I know he would be. But I tend to be to honest and scared it hurt him for not telling him kind of limbo. I was thinking about saying was someone else but kind already told he back out. I figure I just say he gave me one to early but it worked. Who knows might be worry for nothing. I'm hoping still for a bfp. i kind feel different but not at the same time. So idk what to think It be to early to know anything anyway


----------



## cckarting

yea, either way it's baby and it's yours no matter how it got here! I hope your feeling is a good one and i hear some amazing news in a couple days!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so too, it might just be not having that tooth pulled makes a big difference lol, it always hurt from O to af


----------



## cckarting

so how's it been going?? how you feeling? anything new to report, when you testing?


----------



## momwannabe81

lol. I'm going to wait it out, just still using the bathroom more then usual and got nausous this morning but i think it was cause i got over heated which sometimes happens, now if it happens again then i might link it. Trying not to think to much about it, i did the mistake to watch "Didn't know I was pregnant" and now make me wonder lol but i've gotten bfns and af so cant be wrong there.


----------



## cckarting

haha, i know that show is CRAZY! i think people who "Don't know" are just being delusional! so when are you going to test? I have everything crossed for you this month, i'm hoping this is it!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope so too lol. i know someone that didnt know she was pregnant until she went into labor. Idk if i will test or just wait for af or some type of symptom. Meantime i have to take care of dh cause he's kidney stone is back so he's in a lot of pain off and on, i feel bad for him. I have been still going alotto the loo, i dont need to as much if i'm just sitting on the couch. My back has been hurting on and off so idk what to think, i guess i don't wanna give myself false hopes and just going along with it this month


----------



## cckarting

oh michelle i hope this is it for you! i hope you get a definite symptom and a bfp soon! you better let me know when you test. nothing new for me, just waiting lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I went to do number 2 and when I wiped there was blood. Mixed in with cm. But I'm only 11 dpo or 10 the earliest. Hope its not af and in fact ib. My luck its af......


----------



## momwannabe81

Well it's definetly af, this freakin sucks so much, guess onto cycle 17. Probably texting the city guy in the next few days and setup donations, going to do opks this month cause apperently i Oed sooner then usual. Fx it works cause i'm tired of trying


----------



## cckarting

I'm so sorry! at the rate were going, we should be O'ing at the same time this cycle lol! my cp is still very hard and low, so don't feel like i'm even close to O'ing. maybe I won't O again this month???


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I hope that we O around the same time. I'm tired tired of trying....


----------



## cckarting

me too! i am so tired i'm pretty sure were going to be done if i'm not preg by the end of the summer! I can't do this anymore it's just making me crazy.


----------



## momwannabe81

Sorry been away been some bad days, af got me Sunday night and Monday night i though i was gonna die from the cramps, I had some sort of bad reaction to a pain killer making them worst, and yesterday and today migraine, ugh i hate af so much right now!!!!! Feel like shit (pardon my french) lol. I wish i could call it quits on ttc but i want a child to bad to stop. Hopefully happens soon for the both of us. How are u feeling so far??


----------



## cckarting

so sorry you haven't been feeling well, hopefully it gets better soon! nothing new to report here, feeling fine, no cramping or anything. hoping i O this month........


----------



## momwannabe81

Have u started using opks? I would really suggest an ultrasound to see if ur follicles are growing so that they can see if maybe u just need the shot to trigger O.


----------



## cckarting

I've done a few opk's but neg so far! yea i'm going to talk about the ultrasound when we see if i o'd or not on the 26th!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I emailed he donor cause I lost all my numbers and haven't got an answer back. Guess will have to use old donor again. Hope the other one answers. FF gigs me tomorrow as first fertile day cause I oed sooner last month ugh. Y is this so hard. Although I got bfn at the Dr and this is af its different idk what to think. What if this is implantation and it will take longer to show or could I have had a chemical it something. I still have headaches nausea heartburn and cramps but af is almost over I always feel better after CD 2 but I'm CD 4 and still feel sick.


----------



## cckarting

you'll never know if it was a chemical or not, the only thing you can do is wait until "af" is over and then take a test and see what it says. your not taking any clomid or anything so it's not like if you were pregnant it would hurt the baby! hopefully you get to feeling better soon.......went out and bought opk's, neg so far, hopefully i'll get a pos by mon? I hope that the donor gets back to you and you get a lot of donations this month and get your two pretty lines :)


----------



## momwannabe81

i'm glad i have someone to talk to, i know all that but u know me gotta cling to some hope. I am feeling better now but yet had a bad mood swing earlier and i just wanted to throw something and cry but i held myself. I knew the feeling wasn't right so did my best, didn't want to jump on dh for nothing. Hope u get pos opk soon, i will probably start Sunday and try to get donation on Monday if i get pos, hopefully donor calls me before then so can use him.


----------



## cckarting

GL gettting all your donations together, and that you can use more than one donor to get more donations! still no pos opk yet but i'm hoping it will be soon. it's getting to late to O here soon.......hope you have great weekend!


----------



## momwannabe81

What CD are u? Weird how u have oed without clomid by not on it!? Mention it to ur Dr next time.
Still haven't heard from the donor. Hope he checks his email soon. Idk if I should just show up at his job. My schedule has changed so that seems the only place anyways.


----------



## cckarting

today i'm on cd 20...... i'm pretty upset i haven't gotten a pos opk or anything yet! I don't think it's ever going to happen for me. i just dunno what to do! Do you have your donor's number so you can just call him? I hope you can set something up for donations this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry u haven't got a pos opk yet, when are u due to go back? I hope the Dr can figure out why. It will happen for u don't worry. I on the other hand idk i am trying to get donations form old one but i am planning (not sure it will happen) to just make the drive to his job on Saturday and dh might come too. I lost his number when got my phone replaced, my number is the same but idk his


----------



## cckarting

I go back on the 26th for my appt, so in one week.......I have everything crossed that you get your donations you need and this is the one for you! i know it will happen, i just don't know when and it's driving me crazy waiting. i'm just about done with trying, i can't do it anymore! it's so stressful to not O and know that's why it's not happening and nothing is helping!


----------



## momwannabe81

I completely understand where u come from. Maybe u just need a break and go to ntnp


----------



## cckarting

we kinda are ntnp not temping or anything and only bd'ing it when we want to. i dunno were just going to keep going how were going i guess. so when are you do to O?


----------



## Stelly

Hey ladies :) poppin in again to say hi!

CC- have you been doing OPK morning and night? possible maybe you just missed your surge... some folks have short ones!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi stelly how u?
CC she could be right and I hope she is. But soon u will get some answers.
I got a donation yesterday and trying to get one tomorrow but not very likely. Its summer so he has his kids alot more often. Trying to get in touch with the one in the city but n luck. I think yesterday donation was to early as I'm due to O sunday. Met another donor online so tonnage Check him out and go from there


----------



## Stelly

I'm doing good :) works been crazy busy (two jobs now-a-days). 3dpo on my first clomid round!

How are you ladies?

Glad you are able to find more donors, hope he works out!


----------



## cckarting

so i think i O'd, or am going to O!!!! took a test lastnight at 11 when i got home from a trip to the zoo and it was way darker than any other test i have taken. took a digi and a big fat circle. took two opk's today still really dark but out of digi's. saved my pee and going to get some this afternoon and test them. lol! HI STELLY! so nice to hear from you. how was your first round of clomid, and side effects? FX for you michelle I hope you can get another donation this weekend. hopefully you can meet up with the newest donor and get a donation!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yay!! Glad got some good news. I am about to O soon too. My uterus is sensitive and a little crampy but I got another donation this morning (actually 2) :happydance: so fx I do O soon. Planning to opinion any time I pee at home. Oh I soooooo hope this is it. It seems like we all are in sync this month. This makes it exiting we can go thru the tww together and symptom spot like crazy......hehe TX and baby dust to all of us.


----------



## Stelly

Oh wow, we really are within days of each other! TWW buddies :D

CC- symptoms werent that bad at all... had a few hot flashes at night with the clomid, and didnt get all emotional taking it until the day after my last pill, then I cried all day (thank god I was home alone) I dreamed I had a baby and woke up sad and just bawled lol was a rather pathetic sight, specially cause I am NOT a crier at all haha. How did it treat you?


----------



## cckarting

it really didn't affect me that much.....i did have hot flashes and cried the last day of my pill the first month i took it. So i saved 2 pees while i was waiting to go to town and get some digi opk's. and i took those two and one when i got home. and the one when i got home was O and the one that i took at noon was 0 and the one i took at 8 in the morning :) super excited cuz we bd'd the night before and again lastnight/early this morning so fx this is it. i hope this is it for all of us and we all get our bfp's this month. seems like everything is falling into place together! YEA for extra donations! FX for you :)


----------



## momwannabe81

It does make it exiting we've been going song together for almost a year and this is the first time we are so in sync . I'm so exited this month hope its not a dissapointment and this is it for all of us.


----------



## Stelly

OH i know! Maybe the planets are aligning or something  I am 5dpo... so stinking impatient, all I want to do is test.

Did my first 1/2 marathon today! Feel like my legs are gonna fall off but I did it :D Only thing that was strange was in like the 2nd mile, my uterus went into crazy ninja death grip cramps for like a minute, then nothing! Hoping that means a little egg was nestling itself in nice and deep!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope that's the case stelly. Afm gotten negative opk so either short surge and not picked it up or I already oed which be amazing


----------



## Stelly

Ooo hopefully its just a short missed surge and you O'd!


----------



## cckarting

FX you already O'd cuz it would be perfect timing!!! hope that's the case stelly and that bean is getting nice and comfortable. should be anywhere from 2-3 dpo today and feeling petty good bb's are a little sore on and off, hoping for some good news soon!


----------



## momwannabe81

i should be 1 dpo tomorrow, but if i go by last cycle then i could be 1-2 dpo. i sure hope this is it for us. Can i say something though....ladies i am tired of peeing all the time, i swear if i change room temp i have to go like it's been 10 hours or if i sit for a little and get up move around i have to go, ugh this is so annoying. i know it's not uti, have no pain or odor nothing, just the need to go badly, wonder if my bladder has shrunk lol. This is probably y even after a bfn and af and so forth i still kind of think that i am pregnant and just not testing bfp or just my body being stupid


----------



## cckarting

I sure hope you get your bfp this month!!!! I hope we are all done this month and get our bfp's. I'm not peeing all the time but my bb's sure do hurt this month. i can't believe were so close in dpo this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

Go know every time I think about it I wanna do the little smiley face happy dance lol


----------



## cckarting

haha. how you feeling today? my bb's are still sore and i'm feeling a little crampy.....hoping it's worth something and i'm not feeling like crap for nothing!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm feeling fine just a little tmi diarrhea not to bad though. Was bloated till yesterday. I remember when taking clomid my bbs hurt more but hopefully not ur case.


----------



## cckarting

I hope it's more than just the clomid too! i had a little bit of diarrhea yesterday but am feeling so much better today. my bbs didn't hurt the last couple months but they sure do this month!


----------



## Stelly

ooh symptoms yay! boobs have been tender as well... but im suspecting that just is a clomid thing... i have a good feeling about this cycle.. very at peace. Although I did get super nauseas on the way home from work ( I have an hour commute) and ended up puking into my water bottle. 

Nothing says classy like puking in rush hour traffic and people giving you weird looks lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha that's happnd to me but at that time was a bug and I ended using grocieries bag. Bloated again and still peeing often


----------



## cckarting

stelly those sound like some good symptoms!felt really sick after i ate, but am feeling good now. bb's don't feel so bad today so i guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens. when you testing stelly, and michelle???


----------



## momwannabe81

Since not sure when I Ovulated af shouldnt be any later then July 10th and earliest 7th so just wait for it. Ill be on vacation then so maybe I get a surprise or at least i hope for one . How u ladies feeling. When are u testing


----------



## Stelly

I'm planning on testing the 4th of July :) you?

I think we all sound as though we are gearing up to be bump buddies this cycle! :D


----------



## Stelly

9dpo BFP!!!!! oh i hope this ones sticky!! I so so so hope you ladies will be bump buddies with me!!! Taking a digi after work- will post up a pic! Eeeeeee! cloud 9!! totally make sense me puking now lol


----------



## cckarting

CONGRATS STELLY!!!! i'm soooo excited for you. everything crossed that it's a sticky bean. I am thinking of testing on monday??? should be 9dpo then. now just the two of us need our bfp and then we'll all be in this together :) can't wait for your pics stelly!


----------



## momwannabe81

Omg congratulations fx its a sticky one. I just don't feel positive about my chance. No symptoms out of the ordinary. Have some bad/good news. CC remember how I found a local Guy but he backed out! ?well sucks for him and feel bad for him but glad he backed out. Cause soon after he donated to the other girl he got tested positive for hiv. I feel so bad though case he's such a sweet Guy he doesn't deserve it. Just alot of drama at work I'm telling ya. Lol.


----------



## cckarting

OMG! that's flipping crazy! i'd say you lucked out, now what about his baby, or the couple he donated to?


----------



## Stelly

Oh my goodness, well its sad that happened to him, but good thing for you- at least you didn't get put at risk!!! I hope the lady he donated to doesn't get infected! 

And hey, just cause no unusual symptoms doesn't mean you're out! Lots of ladies are symptom free and pregnant!


----------



## cckarting

with my last two i didn't have any symptoms at ALL!


----------



## momwannabe81

thx for trying to cheer me up, i know it will happen, as far as the other one he donated for she's ok, he was tested right before he donated and was clear then, he contracted right after, and he wouldnt have known that he was positive if he didn't donate blood, thats how he found out. it really sucks it's kind of hit me hard and idk y, guess that's just how i am lol.
How u feeling Stelly got a digi yet? Cc how about u. It's still early for me so still waiting, i'm somewhere between 3-5 dpo


----------



## Stelly

No digi yet. Work sent me home cause I threw up ( I work in the OR at the hospital) Been really queasy! Obviously they don't want vomit in a sterile environment and needless to say was really embarrasing... wasn't planning on telling them I was pregnant so soon but I think I'm going to have to at this rate. Can't have that happening on a daily basis lol Plan on waiting till sat morning for the digi... im getting positives on FRER but gonna save the digi till its built up a bit more i think.


----------



## cckarting

i'm still glad your ok michelle! I'm feeling really good today.....which i dunno if that a good thing or not :( not really cramping at all, a little but not much and my bbs don't really hurt any more, no nausea or anything. have my blood test tomrrow so by mon i should know if i had a good O or not.......kinda scared :S


----------



## momwannabe81

don't be scared, but i know what u mean by that. A little nauseous this morning but that usually happens when i wake up all stuffed up. Dh is coming on with something so hopefully i dont get it too. Can u post to pics of the frers? I like to look at them so i know what to expect when i get my bfp :D


----------



## Stelly

Well, you'll hafta bear with the crappy cell pictures  you can see the pink line right off the bat in person, but its harder to tell here
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-29 06.06.47.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5









mail.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Stelly

lol dang it its sooo hard to see in these pictures! I'm finding a better camera!


----------



## Stelly

In person, this is what it looks like, my phone camera just wont pick up that light shade for some reason :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







BFP10dpo 008.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## momwannabe81

I kind of could see it in the first but definitely was able to see it on the second pic of the first ones u posted and I'm on my cell. Ty for it. I hope one of these days I could see those lines on my test.


----------



## cckarting

your lines look great stelly! i had the most amazing dream last night that i got my bfp so i woke up and tested.......BFN! ugh i know it's still early and i'm hoping thats all it is, that i'm just to early to pick up the hormone........


----------



## Stelly

Digi this morning :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







mail-2.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Stelly

cckarting said:


> your lines look great stelly! i had the most amazing dream last night that i got my bfp so i woke up and tested.......BFN! ugh i know it's still early and i'm hoping thats all it is, that i'm just to early to pick up the hormone........

Dont give up hope yet :) still early. Still very optimistic that this will be it for you:thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice digi pic :) :happydance: afm nothing to report


----------



## cckarting

that's a wonderful pic stelly!!!! so i called the clinic because we work sat mornings to get my progesterone level and it was 7. I was hoping that it would be somewhere around 10 :( I guess we'll just have to see what the ob says when they call to tell me my results monday. but i'm guessing it's going to be a bfn this month, and af should be here in 3 days so on to next month!


----------



## momwannabe81

there's still hope. I am not familiar with the #s and levels but there is always a chance so fx this month is it. afm dh wants to buy drinks for the 4th so i might test then just in case, so i know if i can or not.


----------



## cckarting

The nurse called and she didn't sound to hopeful for this month.....there upping my dose to 150mg of clomid this cycle on cd 3-7. I have my fx and everything else that you get your bfp this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

i'm sorry but i will still keep my fx that they are wrong. me still peeing all the time thats it


----------



## cckarting

lol maybe that's the only symptom you will ever have :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I hope but got bfn this morning. I know still early but ...


----------



## Stelly

I took a test on 8dpo and it was stark white. Not even a HINT of a line lol. Don't get discouraged! :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Didn't get bfp @ 9 dpo? Hmmm might test tomorrow too lol


----------



## Stelly

I did get a bfp at 9 dpo :) those were the pics i posted. the digi was either 10 or 11 dpo lol i dont remember haha how sad.


----------



## momwannabe81

I didn't test cause I forgot. Kind of rather wait and see. But who knows might just go home and test anyways. Idk guess thinking just going to get bfn. How are u stelly? And cc


----------



## cckarting

Hey ladies! Doing good here hope your having a great 4th! Testing in the morning expecting a bfn though :/ hope you still get your bfp Michelle!


----------



## momwannabe81

I think af got me early again. Slightly cramping and blood when I wipe.


----------



## cckarting

Sorry michelle! i'm sure i'll be right behind you.....BFN this morning :(


----------



## Stelly

momwannabe81 said:


> I didn't test cause I forgot. Kind of rather wait and see. But who knows might just go home and test anyways. Idk guess thinking just going to get bfn. How are u stelly? And cc

I'm doing good, getting a bit nauseas here and there and TIRED, but good. I'm sorry to hear about AF :( stupid witch. 

CC- hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## cckarting

well we didn't get our bfp.....af showed up tonight. so on to another cycle. and to top it all off i found out i have pneumonia! so i need to call the dr and see if i can take my medicine for that along with my clomid or if i have to wait a cycle out!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty and its definitely af. Cramping and lots of bleeding. Just don't understand y my cycles have been so much shorter. Never ever and now two months in a row....Dh. said should start temping again since my cycles have been off since i stopped trackng. Ugh going to start again. At least we are still on track together. Stelly when is ur first appointmemt?


----------



## cckarting

Ya for once were on track, but my cycles are still way longer than yours


----------



## momwannabe81

They might not be since ur on clomid, maybe it will push it up. I'm just confused as this cycle was 25 days and the one before was 27. idk if i Ov earlier or has my lp changed for some reason. I decided to try hard again and have started taking prenatals and epo. temping hopefully starts tomorrow. I have Soy Iso too which is a natural mimic of clomid and not sure if i should start it or not. I'm ready to get pregnant and hopefully this month is it, but i will be calling the fertility clinic next week and setup with them. Will try to schedule during fertile window if possible so maybe they push things or at least save me a trip and get donation also.


----------



## Stelly

Momwannabe- my appt is next wed. the 11th.

I'm sorry about AF ladies- but hopefully the next cycle will be it!


----------



## cckarting

I guess we'll see how this cycle goes my last cycle I O'd later that i usually do. I hope you get everything figured out, and this is your month michelle! Starting my clomid tonight so hopefully something will happen this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

I started today soy. Some ladies here got bfp after 1 soy cycle so hopefully I'm lucky too. Fx we all get our bfp and join Stelly


----------



## cckarting

i'm with you on that one! on day two of clomid today.....how you feeling?


----------



## momwannabe81

Feel fine. I just don't understand with me going still all the time. And its sudden that I got to run t the bathroom so dont have an accident . Soy so far is fine. I'm taking 120mg so my O should be strong. Any side effects for u?.


----------



## cckarting

no not so bad, but i have been taking it at night so i won't have to deal with it during the day. my af is so crazy! it's been so light the last two months i dunno whats going on with me!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm over it already. Maybe it's trying to stop. If ur 100% sure its af then don't worry. But that's y they should do an ultrasound cause clomid can thin ur lining. I would demand to be monitored. They can't really rifuse and its a vaginal one so don't take long.


----------



## cckarting

i think i'm going to go off the clomid soon, maybe one more month and just try it "natural" from here on out and hope that i catch an egg sometime in the future?? how's it all going with you?


----------



## momwannabe81

Just enjoying time off. Nothing much going on. Just waiting to O and get donations!


----------



## cckarting

time off! that sounds nice, doing anything fun?? you have all your donations lined up already?


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah my check will suck but I'll worry later lol. Got one real early today. And should get tomorrow and Friday. Then Monday and hopefully Tuesday in the city from the other donor. That covers me if I O early and for the weekend.


----------



## cckarting

are you cd 7 today?? isn't that starting really early? you starting opk's this month again?


----------



## Stelly

Hey ladies! My scan was today- got to see my little blob of a gestational sac/baby. Go back in two weeks to see heartbeat :D Turns out clomid hyperstimulated my ovary so the left one is the size of a tennis ball right now!! So i guess that's something the doc says we need to keep an eye on but hopefully go down.
 



Attached Files:







mail.jpeg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice pic. Can only immagine the excitement ur going thru.
Afm ik its early but I've started early the last two cycles so I'm just covering myself in case it happens again. I will have a chance to get lots of donations so I'm really pushing for this month to be it. I started opk today and of course negative but I'm thinking about checking my cp also. But with me temping again and opk I should have a good timing.
How are u feeling CC. My legs and lower back are killing me right now . Fx its from a good reason


----------



## Stelly

I have my fx'd for you!!! HOpe this is the cycle for you! Sounds like a good start though, getting donors lined up and early donations- sounds like all bases will be well covered :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Thx hope it goes as planned.


----------



## cckarting

thanks for sharing your pic stelly, it's beautiful!!! I'm feeling ok today, got sent home from work with a shot in my butt of steroids. so hopefully thats all i'll need to get rid of this nasty sickness! So excited for you michelle, i have everything x that this is it for you!!! finished my clomid yesterday. how is the soy going?


----------



## momwannabe81

No side effect from it. And ended it yesterday to. No donation for me yesterday or today. Plans changed but still going Monday and Wednesday. I'm still taking the pre natal vitamins and epo. U getting any side effects ?


----------



## cckarting

well that's good. are you doing opk's?? mon and wed will be excellent if you O normally this month! i think i did this month.......it's not so much the hot flashes or bb's hurting because they haven't but i think the mood swings have been terrible this month! i am getting mad at dh for no reason what so ever! i was so mad at him i told him to get out and leave. i ended up leaving and taking the kids to the pool and then couldn't understand why i was so mad at dh. it was crazy feeling better now. but he says i'm bitchy not so much to him but about people in general. i hope this is it and we get our bfp's this month, i'm so over this!


----------



## momwannabe81

lmao sorry but i can totally relate, had them when i was on clomid and i can understand, just let dh know it's just temporary and to plz forgive u in advance. If it's about others tell him to get over it, would he rather u bitch at him or about others!? lol. It will be over soon, just a few more days. I am somewhat doing opks but i just keep forgetting to pee on one. But as long i temp i will know for sure. If my temp spikes tuesday or weds i know it means i O. I'm suppose to meet the donor tomorrow morning, hopefully he has a good load like last time lol.


----------



## cckarting

i'm getting excited for you! hopefully the soy will do it's job and you
ll get your bfp this month! i've been a lot better the last couple days haha. now it's just a waiting game and hoping that I O! talked to the dr office today and they didn't tell me my ob is on vaca for the rest of the month! so i'm not being monitored this month with the clomid and well start back up when he gets back!


----------



## momwannabe81

So ur going to have another cycle on clomid? That stinks that they can't even find a replacement before sending someone on vacation. It might not be an issue for them but it is for the patients. I hope it works for u this month. afm going for another donation tomorrow. My temp went up slightly today so i think i might be Oing today. Had a migraine which is usually a hormonal thing. and usually some charts have a dip the day before Oing so if my temp goes up tomorrow that will confirm. FF says it's to late for donation the day of the spike but i will take the chance. I just hope this is the last time and get my BFP. Of course i will want more children but i will go thru this again if needed too. I know they say after having a baby ur chances are increased so i might start right after. Haha listen to me already planning on #2 and haven't even got #1.


----------



## cckarting

lol! well we hope this will be our month and we won't have to do the clomid again! they have a lot of replacements while he's out, but i figured what's the point it's just on ovary check and my ovary's have been fine every other month. so why drive the hour and a half and spend 100 dollars on it! hoping to O by nexy weekend, starting my opk's tomorrow. Excited for you getting your donation tomorrow! GL this cycle


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty. I get what u mean. I'm just worried about ur lining. Have u thought of drinking raspberries tea. Its suppose to help ur lining. Afm I'm fixing to head to okc be get my donation. Temp didn't spike and was the same as yesterday so who knows. Hope to O today or tomorrow. Can't afford another trip lol


----------



## cckarting

lol, i have my fx for you! i have kinda looked into how to make your lining better, but i dunno if it will hep right now or not? I mean I'm suppose to O in about a week....will it start working that soon?


----------



## momwannabe81

Not sure but worth the try. I think some ladies start around O time drinking it. But its worth a shot. I just hope I don't spill any this time.


----------



## cckarting

so is it almost time for the donation??? GL!


----------



## momwannabe81

sorry was a long day yesterday. Yes i got it :happydance: and didn't spill one drop :happydance: i had stretchy cm yeserday so i know i Oed yesterday. Didn't have any pains but my temp went up today but not much so I could also be Oing today. Either way i feel good about the timing, my cm was good right before donation and i added some pre seed to the cup before adding the swimmers. I am so hoping this month is it. I'm going to my olders sister wedding saturday (maybe) and my other sister said i should rub my tummy for good luck with so many older folks. Not sure what she means but it's suppose to bring good luck having ppl rub it. Weird tho lol


----------



## cckarting

woohoo! sounds like perfect timing for you, i have my fx for you! i think i might O early this cycle i'm feeling really......wet tmi today doing an opk when i get home from work today hoping that i will get a pos soon!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope that u do O sooner. Maybe clomid is actually doing better this cycle. make sure to dtd tonight and in the am ;-) to make sure lol. And hope u get a + opk. That would put us in the tww together. I guess i am right now lol. I'm pretty sure i Oed yesterday so that make me 1 dpo but just in case i'm leaving my signature thingy so i know when to expect af the latest. I played with ff and if i get 2 more higher temps it puts yesterday as my O day. I so hope it does go up. It would suck if I was wrong.


----------



## cckarting

GL i hope you did O yesterday because you had great donation times :) opk was neg tonight :( but i do think i'm getting closer........


----------



## momwannabe81

Well follow ur instinct and cover ur basis. Today i'm tired, had to work outside for 5 hours and it was over 90 degrees with high of 108. Have a headache now cause of it but i have drank plenty of water. On the good side i got a job at the university in the custodial services. Although it's not where i wanted they have great benefits and insurance so i can be covered better if i decide to do IUI or Ivf depending on coverage.


----------



## cckarting

Woot woot that's great news! I know it been so bloody hot here it's miserable! Lazy day at the lake today floating on tubes drinking cocktails. My kind Of day. So all my tests yesterday were really dark but no smiley, but I was pretty pos I was having O pains yesterday and haven't felt the pain since...... Opk was really light this morning. You think I O'd already? Why no pos opk?


----------



## momwannabe81

If ur using ic then they sometime don't get as dark as u would expect. and since they were dark maybe u just tested while the surge was going down. Would make sense since u had pains and light test today. I think u did but u never know. I for example haven't had any pain during O which makes me wonder if i even Oed but it's been like this the last few months so i know i did but i am a wanderer so i always question everything. 
As far as the job, I'm going to try a different department for a better pay. I would get a $3 pay cut and idk even with the benefits i could afford it (minimum wage) so hoping to get a call from the other one which would pay more then the other one but still get a cut. I would be getting 40hrs a week guaranteed


----------



## cckarting

well hopefully you get the job your wanting. and the only opk's u'm using are the cb digitals......


----------



## momwannabe81

Well maybe u just missed the surge. Are u still testing or ur gonna go with u already Oed? 
U could also take ur temp a few times just to see if they are pre or post O temps.


----------



## cckarting

i tested this morning and there was no second line at all! i tested a lot those two days where i had dark lines, but maybe i wasn't holding my pee long enough?? i waited 4 hrs.....


----------



## momwannabe81

So are u taking the digis apart? If so don't pay attention to the lines as those work different and work a little different. Lets just assume u did O, when would af be due? I would just take temp a couple of times to compare. Should give u a better idea. Afm my temp jumped up but i think it was due to the a/c being turned off making me warmer today. But at least i got ch once i discarded some temps. Tomorrow i have a Dr appointment to check y my wrist hurts and they mentioned xray. I will be 6dpo and was thinking to test even though its early just in case, but what if i am and get bfn cause of it being so early, would the xray hurt? Should i ask them to treat as if i was pregnant??


----------



## Stelly

Momwannabe, you'll be fine with getting an xray on your wrist. they will cover you with lead vests that'll protect any potential baby bean :) I get exposed to xray a lot at work, as long as you get the lead vests covering, you're good :) especially since that will be a low dose, non-abdomen shot :)

cc- with my OPK's i had two days of almost equal to control line dark, then light again and I did ovulate, so its a very good chance you did as well!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty for letting me know. I kind was worried. How have u been doing Stelly. I love the fruit ticker, i can't wait to use it too lol. Can't wait to test. I'm still taking pre natal vitamins and extra iron and folic acid, hope it does the trick.


----------



## cckarting

I'm not sure, i'm guessing if I did O Sat morning Af should be here the 1st of aug?? not sure about it all haha! I would at least tell them that you think you could be preg and see if they would blood test you or not? who knows anyway let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Stelly

Oh understandably! I drilled my work about what's safe/not safe.... Xray was a big worry for me too :) I know I love the fruit ticker too! I've been doing good. Just TIRED, holy moly I didn't think I'd be so tired lol. Nausea to strong smells but otherwise been good! 

That'd be nice if they did a blood work up for the xray! The hospital I work at only does the urine tests for procedures (xray/surgical etc), but that's not the case everywhere :) 

I'm so excited for you ladies to test!!! Sounds like things are going smoothly/positively this cycle- bring on those BFPS!!!


----------



## Stelly

Oh, and I was thinking the other day- does anyone know what happened to IwannaBFP??? I haven't seen her on here for ages. Hope all is well in her world.....


----------



## cckarting

i talk to IwannaBFP on facebook sometimes. she's still taking a break she's not O'ing on the clomid still....so i think she's stopped trying


----------



## momwannabe81

I was wondering the same thing. I think a break will do her well. I did the xray but since i'm only 6 dpo told them wouldnt show on urine test so they just covered me with a cover. I didn't even think about the bw but i think it's still to early. My chart is looking good and that jump and staying up makes me wonder if i could have possibly implanted at 3 or 4 dpo but is that to early? I know it usually takes 7 days before implantation happens so i'm probably just getting my hopes up. But u never know. If u are due the 1st thats the same day as me. fx it's a lucky day for us


----------



## cckarting

i'm guessing that's when i'm due for af.....lol you can implant that early it just depends on how fast the egg moves down the fallopian tube.


----------



## momwannabe81

i know it just don't happen often. I'm just trying not to get my hopes up, but yet exited as it's all promising


----------



## cckarting

i have my fx for you! i hope this month is your month!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty. I hope its urs too. Dh and I noticed that one of my bb is bigger. It always has but somewhat more noticeable. Hope its not the soy. I promised my sister I'd wait till at least 10dpo before testing, so 3 more days lol.


----------



## cckarting

so your testing on sat? super excited for you. i'll test with you on sat i should only be like 8 dpo but hey why not try it lol!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol ur gonna wanna make me test at 8dpo. But its just too early. My temp dropped q little bit but not enough to worry. Stomach been upset. Heartburn I guess. Feels like a brick and it hurts my back.(kidneys I think) it would hurt years ago when first working at McDonald's. So I think its just bad eating habits. How are u feeling.? Any symptoms?


----------



## Myangelavery

Hi i am 9 dpo ttc since my daughter was stillborn 9/2/10. We are on and off ttc kinda takin it easy ntnp riht now but i have also had 3 mc last one march 27/2012. I also had readings fron psychic gail and jenny and both said july so i am hoping but not getting hopes up too high...i think i may poop my pants if thse psychics are right lol!!! Right now my boobs are more sore than usual and i tasted a bloody taste in my mouth earlier today i thought i had bit my lip or something. Af due sun or mon so i wont test until im late ...ive wasted so mucb money even on cheapies. So i hope we all get our bfps together id sure like some buddies. GL to all Xoxo


----------



## cckarting

hey my so sorry for your loss. FX this month is your month and you get your rainbow baby! you can't test early michelle! you have to wait for me! I am having no symptoms whatsoever which is really weird because the clomid usually makes my bb's hurt but they don't hurt at all so far???? so what day are we testing?


----------



## momwannabe81

lmao we are testing Saturday. Hopefully i don't forget and pee it all out but i am off so will always have 2nd morning urine. I have to get up early to take dh to work so either be around 6 am or 730am, I hope i can do it at 6 so if it is bfp can tell dh. Idk if i could wait all day and wouldn't want to over the phone. Maybe no symptoms for u is a good symptom.
Welcome and sorry for ur loss, hopefully we all get our bfp this month.


----------



## cckarting

I hope no symptoms is good news. sat i will test but it will be early for me, i think i'll be 7 dpo maybe 8 but i have everything x for you!!! i won't test til later like 8 kids are going to grandma's for the night!


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice to have the night off lol. S I have 1 frer and 4 of the Walmart 88 cent ones. Should I use them or frer for confirmation if bfp. Or use it since its for early testing and the others aren't


----------



## cckarting

that's a tough one! i know that the frer would show up first but at the same time it's nice to know your using a "quality" test when confirming.....I would use the frer you can always go out and buy more lol :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Lmao k will do that.


----------



## Stelly

Oh i'd go with the FRER first :) They show earlier- like CC said, can always get more to confirm if the cheapies dont show.. or just wait a few day to try cheapies? 

I heard my little tater-tot's heartbeat today!!! Wubbin' right along at 160 bpm :)


----------



## momwannabe81

oh my and he's a blueberry, wow how fast they grow lol. Can't wait for it to happen to me too. Bet it was awesome, i think i will cry the first time lol


----------



## cckarting

that's awesome news stelly! so super excited for you! i still have no idea where i'm at in my cycle if I O'd when i think i did i would be 7 dpo tomorrow........


----------



## momwannabe81

Well was :bfn: :-( of course and with frer. Guess I'm out. Ik its early but still dissapointing.


----------



## cckarting

I got bfn too! :( hopefully its just to early for the both of us!


----------



## momwannabe81

Let's hope that it is the reason


----------



## cckarting

how long you going to wait before you test again?


----------



## momwannabe81

i really don't know, i have the 88cents left and those are the ones ur suppose to wait until late so idk. Maybe Monday. Idk if tomorrows test is even worth it.


----------



## cckarting

I'm going to test Monday I think, I'm pretty sure I'm out anyway. But going to pick tests up tonight I think......


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL alot of thinking.........just do it lol so we can test together lol


----------



## cckarting

Not sure I'm going to make it to town


----------



## momwannabe81

AH that stinks jk lol, no pressure i tested this morning but it was like 5th fmu so not much of a result, but i have 4 more test so what the heck...start in 3 days max 4 so fx i don't and get my BFP and u to Cc it would be awesome if we all did, and knowing myself i would feel guilty if i got it first, i know u be happy but i know how i am hehe.....
Have u had any symptoms? My bbs hurt when i squeeze or poke, other then that nothing


----------



## cckarting

Haha I would be so happy if you got your bfp an I didn't this month! Maybe making it to the store. I have absolutely no symptoms :(. Nothing at all so I'm not real hopeful.....


----------



## momwannabe81

same here another BFN this morning so idk if i'm even in anymore, i know there is still time but tired of disappointment, i rather give up and know af is coming thenkeep hoping that just maybe i am and not showing but such a heartache


----------



## cckarting

so i got a line this morning!!!! but i can't tell if it's a pink line or not but it did show up within the time limit. going to call the dr and see if i can get a blood test......cross your fingers for me!


----------



## Stelly

:happydance: Oh cc!!!! Thats so exciting!!!!! Aahhh! :happydance:

Seriously- I have a stupid big grin on my face!!! I hope you get your blood test soon, my line was super light at first too. Can't wait to see some dark lines ma' dear!


----------



## cckarting

haha, thanks! i'm really apprehensive about the line right now, the nurse called back and i'm set up to go in for a blood test at 2ish and should have my results today!!!


----------



## Stelly

:D definitely keep us posted!!! FX'd it comes back with wonderful news!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Omg I'm so exited for u. Can't wait for confirmation. Have u taken just one test?


----------



## cckarting

today yea, just one test. i'll upload the test. took one with you sat and was bfn.....let me know what you think, it's really light, not even sure if it'll show up! let me know what you think.


----------



## Stelly

yay upload upload!


----------



## cckarting

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3771.jpg


----------



## cckarting

i can't figure it out!


----------



## cckarting

i got it!!


----------



## Stelly

I see it!!! That's totally what mine looked like at first! do you know about what DPO you are?


----------



## cckarting

i am thinking i'm 9 dpo today!


----------



## Stelly

That's when I got my first positive too! :happydance: 

I warn you now, don't do a digi today lol, mine was negative and it made me all sad haha. Two days later *bing*! A "pregnant"! 

Oh I just can't wait for you to get your blood results, I'm seriously so stinkin' excited!


----------



## cckarting

I'm going in for my blood test now! FX for me please!!! should know in a hour or two!


----------



## Stelly

Everything I can cross is crossed :) Can't wait for your good news !


----------



## cckarting

Got the blood test back and it was neg, took another test when i got home and it was a darker pos than before!! post pics in a bit.......


----------



## cckarting

here's the second test taken at 4pm.

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3773.jpg


----------



## Stelly

That's def a positive. Give it two days and test with a digi. I'd bet money you'll get a "pregnant". I'm guessing they did a qualitive and not a quantitive. I think they should do quantitive by default.... qualitives are no more "precise" then a urine test!

Very happy for you :D


----------



## cckarting

thanks stelly! i'm so scared because i got a neg on the blood test. and yes it was just a qualitative test......


----------



## momwannabe81

i can see a line on both, like she said it's still early. I'm so happy for u. fx i'm next :)


----------



## cckarting

i'm still pulling for you michelle!!! you still have time to get your bfp this month. i talked to my other dr and said that we are going to do a quantitative in the morning!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty and awesome on the bw. Get some stress off of u and not leaving u wondering


----------



## cckarting

i know, i'm so nervous for tomorrow, and i hope i get my results tomorrow too!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope u do too. Do u have anymore test u can take while u wait lol. I still have them and still testing bfn, hoping i'm just a late implant-er. Temp should go down tomorrow if af is coming Wednesday. I will cling to hope if it stays up but it has dropped the same day before but 75% it's the day before so hopefully........


----------



## cckarting

i have one more test i can take, should i take it in the morning?


----------



## Stelly

Id personally wait till the day after tomorrow, you should see a marked difference in color by that point :) BUT- as a recovering POAS addict, I don't practice what I preach lol I tested every day till my positive digi... then a week after too


----------



## cckarting

I bought more tests tonight so I'll just keep testing daily lol!


----------



## momwannabe81

there you good girl thats a true poas lol. afm another bfn and feeling like af is on her way. fx she stays away


----------



## cckarting

here's this mornings test. did your temp go down this morning michelle? FX af stays away!

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3776.jpg


----------



## momwannabe81

it did but very slightly from 98.4 to 98.3. Hopefully it's not coming but doubt it as i still have the feeling that af is on her way.....feel wet and watery cm so fx it's just that is making me feel like she's creeping in. It's not cramps but my uterus feels like when she's here, although i know u can have the same feeling when pregnant but being so close to the time i kind believe that that's what's happening and she's just around the corner. Have u gone for the bw? When did they say u will get ur results? I can definetly see the line alot better. I'm so happy for u


----------



## cckarting

i didn't end up going in for the blood work this morning. the nurse called and said they were just going to add the test onto my sample from yesterday. should have my results back any time really! fx for me! i'm freaking out!!! I really hope af doesn't show up for you, it would be sooo amazing if we could go through this together....well i guess i need to figure out if i am for sure pregnant!


----------



## Stelly

Oh you are so totally preggers CC! no denying that line! ;) 

Momwannabe- I do hope AF stays away!!! no temp drop yet, that is promising!


----------



## Stelly

Have you told your other half yet? :D


----------



## cckarting

yes, i had to tell someone! i'll upload a pic of what i gave him. it was kinda funny but a little disappointing because he was like.....there's only one line and i was like you need to look, ugh! 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3774.jpg


----------



## Stelly

Bwaha oh man that is almost word for word my conversation with my hubby! They just don't understand the "however light the line is, a positive is a positive" concept :haha:

So very happy for you Cc :) I see you are hoping for a girl  THINK PINK!:cloud9:


----------



## cckarting

i got my hcg results back and they were only 6, dr said to expect my period within the next few days.....


----------



## Stelly

That seems like a bit hasty diagnosis... anything over 5 was considered preggo at my hospital, and its still so early!!! They need to at least do another blood test in 48 hours to see if it doubles or not before they start singing that song.... gah. Doctors sometimes I swear. Don't let it get you down Cc- give it a few days, test again- see if your line is getting darker.


----------



## cckarting

they told me to stop testing! i think i'll test again tomorrow morning. i know and i'm not sure how high your hcg should be at 9 dpo. and tomorrow would be my 48 hrs.


----------



## momwannabe81

I agree with stelly. It was even earlier. Can u get another bw done tomorrow?


----------



## cckarting

no no more bw. they told me if af wasn't here next week to come in and do a urine test!


----------



## Stelly

at 9dpo you could have *just* implanted! I dont understand why they say to stop testing either... this all seems really unprofessional on their part to me.... I'm sorry Cc! I'd be frustrated, hell I'm frustrated on your behave even now lol. 

I genuinely think your preggers, will be awaiting a pic of an even darker line tomorrow 

Don't stress about it, and again, I'm sorry- sounds like that doctor was kind of a prick in my opinion...


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh they have. They gave her clomid and only checked her progesterone not one ultra sound. Sorry CC I would change drs. Can't wait to see tomorrow's test


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh afm have backache hopefully its not af.


----------



## cckarting

you tell af to stay away michelle!!!! it can't come this month! if i'm not preg you HAVE to be lol! will post a pic of tomorrow's test in the morning!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i wish i could tell her not to come but this morning my temp took a dive so she should be here today or tomorrow :( wish i could say that i'm still hoping but we know temps don't lie :'( hopefully next cycle


----------



## cckarting

awww i'm sorry michelle! i'm not sure my pics are looking so good anymore........i took a pic of todays test and also took a progression pic. 

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3788.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3783.jpg


----------



## momwannabe81

it's light but still there, my fx are crossed for u. I need to stay away from google lol, keep reading about cases where temp dropped and still got bfp this late. But truthfully i should just give up and come to terms with af coming, ff says it's due tomorrow which makes sense with todays temp drop so she should be here tomorrow like clock work. At least soy helped get it back on track.


----------



## cckarting

you going to use the soy next cycle too? going to stay with my plan and test again tomorrow and if it's darker do a digi on friday. my reasoning is if my levels were 6 monday by wed is should be 12 and fri 24. so should i wait and test sun when it should be 48??


----------



## Stelly

fx'd it just keeps getting darker!

I'm sorry to hear about the temp dip michelle :(

On a side note, I just had to share- hubby got me this onsie and I love it lol so nerdy and awesome
 



Attached Files:







283733_4381215449312_44367536_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cckarting

thats cute!! i'm so excited for you!! do you know when you get a scan?


----------



## Stelly

August 15th is my big appt day :) So i will get a scan then I should be about 10w3days, so hopefully will look more baby-like. We had a scan last week where got to see and hear the heartbeat :) was awesome. I'm considered high risk, so I'm getting a scan like every two weeks then once out of first tri, will be once every 4 weeks till closer to delivery.


----------



## cckarting

thats awesome stelly! can't wait to hear how your scan goes only two more weeks!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

That is just adorable couldn't help but giggle when i saw that and i thank u for that. Dh has been making me laugh today so kind keeping my mind off of af but she is here and should be full force by tonight or tomorrow which i hope tonight cause i start back working tomorrow and I will be axhausted just by that and if i'm cramping it's going to suck even more. I will do the soy again and actually take the right dose as apperently i didnt do it right but it still helped. I'm staying on pre vit and still taking iron supplement which helps also when af is here to replace the blood loss. Will start taking epo once af is done and i'm thinking to not use pre seed this month. Donor checked in today (out of all days like he knew lol) and he said he will keep trying which also made my day cause i always fear they will get tired or just change their mind. I've been wondering about other supplements i could take but i'm not sure what could help at this point. Dr said to stay away from baby aspirin and vit b when ttc (i like her now :) ) So things are already looking good and just trying to stay positive. 
Fx i don't see anyone preggo though or with a baby then it will be hard. Oh yeah my cuz announced is preggo grrrr, but i'm happy for her. I'm a chatter box today lol
Can't wait to see ur test tomorrow Cc, i'm staying positive and considering u with a solid bfp. Ur reasoning makes perfect sense ;-)


----------



## cckarting

Lol so sorry Af came today Michelle, but your very upbeat and positive for next cycle and I'm still excited for you. Even if I do have to join you back in ttc again. I'm driving myself crazy today! I cried like a flipping baby today watching greys and of course the two episodes I watched today had to be about being pregnant I mean are you kidding me! Ugh! Sorry done with the rant lol. Testing in the am and hoping to post before I leave for work! Wish me luck!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm crossing everything for u for it to be sticky. Drs aren't always right and I'm staying positive for u. Can't wait to see ur test. Wont be on the computer till this afternoon so hopefully I can see it on my phone.


----------



## cckarting

well here's this mornings test......

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3791.jpg


----------



## Stelly

That is most definitely getting darker... I'd tell those doctors to suck it lol. YAY YOUR PREGGO!!! :D 

Hopefully you avoid the whole bad MS in a few weeks. i didn't think I'd get MS for some reason... boy was I wrong. I have missed work all this week because I just won't stop hurling :( I'm a little worried work is gonna be pissed, but they send me home everytime I puke at work and its a long commute to get there, so I just stay home. Plus puking in your car multiple times on a long commute BLOWS.


----------



## cckarting

oh no stelly! that's horrible! i've been sick to my stomach a few times, but haven't thrown up yet. going to do a digi either tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Stelly

Yay, can't wait to see the digi :)


----------



## cckarting

i did the digi at lunch and i got.........PREGNANT!!!! post pics when i get home from work!


----------



## Stelly

:happydance:!!!!!! Wooooo!!!!!!!:happydance:

Isn't it the best feeling ever seeing that pop up?! I did a happy dance all around my bathroom with my positive digi.

So so so happy for you Cc :) 

So when are you due?? Early April?


----------



## cckarting

I would be due April 13th!


----------



## momwannabe81

Told u u was lol, congratulations!!!! Ur due date is one of nephews birthday :) can't wait to see the pics. Hope this doesn't mean that u will leave now right!? jk ;)


----------



## Stelly

April 13th :) Good time to have a baby. I'm actually glad to be pregnant through the winter months.. it will save us from a lot of being hot and uncomfortable I think. and we'll have bumps over Christmas


----------



## cckarting

i know, i'm pretty excited. I'll leave when you guys leave :)


----------



## momwannabe81

when are u posting the pic?


----------



## Stelly

Another fruit ticker on our page :) Michelle- fx'd for this cycle!! I am so so hoping this happens for you too!


----------



## cckarting

sorry michelle! i'll post it now, i thought i already had lol! i'm loosing it! i was in a hurry tonight, i had to go paint at a friends house! i also have my fx for you too michelle, we need another fruit ticker in here :)

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3792.jpg


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope I can join the fruit basket team soon lol. Love the digi. Ill probably buy a bunch for myself lol. I will be hiptontized from that word lol


----------



## cckarting

i know i still don't believe it myself! i don't think i will until i see my beans heart beat!


----------



## Stelly

Oh you will Michelle :) Will be very excited to see you post your digi "pregnant" :D 

One more day then I'm at "olive" status. I buy whatever "fruit stage" I'm on, just to see it in person and look at it in my hand and go "wow, thats what the little bean is lookin size-wise!!" crazy how fast they grow!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know right!! I can't wait to know that feeling and that's what like about the ticker it gives me an idea what it will be at the time. I might just go buy that fruit for each stage lol. took my second dose of soy and 3 more to go and in one week (or so) will get donations hope time flies. I am off the days i'm suppose to O so plan to get donation both days and might try for 3. Maybe i can find a place to stay in the City so don't have to drive back and forth but idk just yet. Make it a mini vacation lol. Just depends on the temps cause i cannot leave my dogs out for 2 days with temps over 100.


----------



## cckarting

It's really cooled down here it's only 69 now and didn't even hit 90 today! Felt like winter lol so do you have side effects from the soy? Can you tell Mything is different when you take it?


----------



## Stelly

Haha its so weird hearing people say "it didn't even hit 90!" lol it was a balmy 50 degrees here in Alaska lol Our "HOT" days is when it hits 72 lol. and thats rare. maybe MAYBE 2x in a normal summer... 4x if we are having a scorcher ;)


----------



## cckarting

lol that's funny! suppose to be 85 today and beautiful! can't wait to spend the day outside. so i ended up taking another test today because of lack of symptoms so i'll post it. 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3798.jpg


----------



## Stelly

Very excited for.you to get your first scan Cc! 84 sounds lovely. We are headed out to do some silver fishing, hoping we will limit out- freezer needs some restocking! Oh, and its OLIVE DAY!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol it's 93 right now. So this was a cold front lol. I'm not having any side effects that i would think is from the soy, some gas that's it really. But i am taking so many pills that is crazy, i take 1 folc acid, 1 multivitamin, 1 iron, 3 soy and the 5th day i take 4, and when soy is done i replace it with 3-4 epo until O day. I hope i can keep it up, never been a pill taker other then for headaches lol, that test is looking nicer :D
Yuck olives but yay baby size hehe


----------



## cckarting

sounds like a lot of pills to me lol. glad you can keep them all straight, and good for no side effects. super tired tonight so i think i'll probably turn in early!


----------



## Stelly

I got one of those day of the week organizers to keep track of all the pills I was taking TTC Michelle, made me feel ancient, but was helpful keeping track lol. 

I know, i personally hate olives lol but so happy to think of a little baby snuggled in that size lol- so If i buy an olive this week for comparison may just make my hubby eat it!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol I'm just never been a daily type pill taker, even on bcp i would forget so many times i just stop lol


----------



## cckarting

lol! that's why i didn't ever do bc i'm horrible at remembering to take pills! even when i'm sick and i need to take them i still forget. where my bean is at seems to small to yours stelly! when you have your next appt/scan?


----------



## Stelly

My next appt is the 14th with the birthing educator, then the 15th with my OB and I'll have another scan then :)

On the negative side, I have an appt with my orthopedist today- I've had 4 surgeries on my left shoulder (long story short in high school my weightlifting partner dropped a benchpress on it and blew it all to pieces) and my arm has been coming out of socket. THey think my muscle ripped off the bone sometime in the last week and took one of the metal studs I have in there with it :(. So fingers crossed I'm not looking at surgery #5 right after baby comes. and REALLY hope I'm not in a sling the whole time either !!!


----------



## cckarting

oh stelly, that sounds horribly painful! hoping for the best for you. so excited to hear your having a scan soon! i'm sure next week can't come fast enough. lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Thats my predicted O day lol. In kind of brace u can wear to help it? Hope it won't bother u to much. Afm have a headache not sure if cause of the soy or not but man it's bothering, it's my sinus and boy does make me tired lol. So are u both going to find out if boy or girl or do u wanna be surprised.


----------



## Stelly

Well, didn't get the news I wanted. Guess I somehow ripped all the muscles off the front of my shoulder :/ so, I have to wear a sling/arm brace till I have the baby. Not allowed to do anything physical... had to give my work notice today :( Once baby is born, will be having operation to repair... possibly looking at a joint replacement. 

Not a good day.... 

On a lighter note, we are planning on finding out gender :) Wanna be able to get themed stuff/nursery/etc


----------



## cckarting

oh i'm so sorry for the bad news stelly! and sorry your in pain. were not sure if were going to find out....pretty sure dh wants to know. he wants a little girl really bad lol!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well that answers my question about the brace lol. I'm sorry ur hurting hope not to bad, maybe being off work will help. Just think of being able to enjoy every second of the pregnancy :D


----------



## Stelly

yeah... I didnt really want to leave work so soon :( Just kinda having a pity party for the day... means 7 months of pregnancy braced, plus surgery after so thats going to be around a year of having an arm useless... dealing iwth a newborn will be interesting to say the least. Ah well. Guess I will have lots of down time for crafts now lol


----------



## cckarting

you'll figure it out stelly! does it have to be completely immobile or can you use it a bit?


----------



## Stelly

Completely immobile :( He is afraid with tendons relaxing with pregnancy that I will destroy what's left in my arm so, contained I shall be.


----------



## cckarting

oh no! that's terrible. i'm so sorry stelly. took another test today lol i can't help myslef i'm scared it's going to go away or something. but it was darker than the control lane today! i'm trying to relax but i'm going crazy!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol relax, if u keep testing u will go insane, i've read on here that after ur hcg gets so high it will be to high for the test to detect correctly and could give u bfn and u will freak out then. STOP testing lol, send them to me ;p
afm less then a week from donations and took last soy dose today, hopefully it's not what gave me the headache and won't get another one today, starting EPO tomorrow.


----------



## Stelly

This is true, your HCG gets so high you start getting what's called the "hook effect" and can give you false negatives. You are most definitely pregnant :)

have you talked to your OB yet and set up an appt? Excited to see your first scan pic! 

Michelle, I hope the soy does the trick this cycle :) Out of curiousity what is EPO? all I've ever known EPO to be is short for epogen which is to increase blood iron lol and i don't think thats what you are taking?


----------



## momwannabe81

lol it's abbreviation for Evening Primrose Oil it helps with cm creating more of it and more sperm friendly.


----------



## Stelly

Haha ok, that makes a LOT more sense. and thanks for clarifying lol


----------



## cckarting

i dunno if i can stop myself! lol i know that i should stop but i just wanna make sure that it's not going away haha. i have my beta on friday and they will give me my numbers, and then the dr will call with results on monday and set up my scan date. super excited, and super nervous!


----------



## cckarting

HURRY UP AND O ALREADY MICHELLE! lol jk super excited and fx this is your month!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol So do u have anything in mind to tell the Doctor "YOU WERE WRONG!!!!!" I would love to see his face, maybe when they do the test say something like "are u sure cause it was wrong last time" LOL Hope they are willing to apologize for causing u so much stress. Ugh they make me mad sometimes


----------



## cckarting

It's a different dr that's doing the test fri. Nope I'm not going to say anything I'm just going to let him watch my belly grow at work! Lol I think he'll catch the hint he was wrong and hopefully he feels bad about what he told me....thinking about trying the rig test tonight!


----------



## momwannabe81

rig test?


----------



## cckarting

sorry ring test! lol i have terrible typing skills lately. i tried it when hubby did it it went in circles, but when i did it it didn't move so who flippin knows! lol how you been michelle?


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh lol i know that trick hehe. It's ok my typing sux too, i worked somewhere where we had to shorten up conversations and so sometimes i don't even know what i meant lol. But i've been ok just blah mood, i'm not even in the tww and can't help but ss, which are mostly caused by the supplements. Soy gave me headaches the last 2 doses now onto epo which isn't bad just the oily taste it leaves is so nasty. Already setup dates with donor just hoping my O day doesn't change.


----------



## cckarting

you going to opk this cycle? you still temping? still just waiting for my blood draw time is going by so slowly it's driving me crazy!


----------



## momwannabe81

I can immagine. I am still temping. Just not important till now. I missed a fee days but as long I temp at least 3 days before O it will still give me ch. I will do poker just to back me up and check my cp. My cm is invalid cause of the epo. I have watery cm until I stop lol. Just waiting for Monday which seems so far away but it will creep up on me. I'm still trying but me and Dh had a fight and I slept on the couch. His fault but I didn't want to sleep in the bed in case he tried to cuddle while sleeping. Hemade me even madder when he covered me trying to be sweet but screwed my temp Cause i was hothothot. Just when I'm mad I get mad at everything he does cause he don't think.....just mad. Sorry for the vent. But anyone else would tell me to leave him but I love him and I know he can be a man. He just needs an eye opener.


----------



## cckarting

lol! to funny. sorry your dh is being a pain in the ass! not to much new here took another test today haha i know i'm crazy and it's still coming up dark pos! so i'm thinking it's going to be some good numbers tomorrow!


----------



## momwannabe81

Are u going to get results the same day? Can't wait to know lol.


----------



## cckarting

yes! i should have my results by tomorrow night. i'm so nervous i dunno if i'm going to be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha don't be nervous u have taken plenty of test to prove otherwise lol. Have u had any symptoms yet? 
Afm still just waiting, cm has increased already lol, but today haven't eaten much, nothing draws my appetite, i took a couple of bites here and there but just couldn't more then that. I really only ate to make the nausea go away and to make my stomach stop growling. I think it's the epo cause it started yesterday when i took the first dose.


----------



## cckarting

no still no symptoms......don't know if i should be worried or not. or if i should have symptoms or not! hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I got sick this morning Dh was cold so he slept hugging me all night and I hot over heated making me sick this morning with migraine and threw up all my supplements so will have to take them again this afternoon. Idk just feeling icky. Hopefully doesn't mess with my ovulation.


----------



## cckarting

i hope it doesn't either, and hoping you get to feeling better! today is the big day! i'm so nervous i dunno if i even want to go lol!


----------



## momwannabe81

Have u heard anything yet?? Hope u get them soon. Feeling better just worn out.


----------



## cckarting

Gld your feeling better! So my HCG was 1424! yea! My ob was out but i had another appt with my reg dr. (not the one i see at my work) and she said my numbers look great, and should have them re drawn in 2 weeks. I told her my ob wanted to do a scan in 3 so she said don't worry about the bw then!


----------



## Stelly

Thats great news Cc :) Will be excited to see your first scan pics!

Hubby and I have started throwing around name ideas.... we really like Stella for a girl and Silas for a boy at this point.


----------



## momwannabe81

Love both names. Nice #s CC. Can't wait for the scan now.


----------



## cckarting

LOVE the name Stella my favorite name, to bad hubby is not fond of it. Really like the boys name too! Told my mom and dh mom tonight. Can't wait for our scan date either!


----------



## momwannabe81

Did first opk and was negative. Cm has definetly increased so I'm getting closer. Already have plans in place so 2 more days.


----------



## momwannabe81

So I got my first donation and opks are getting darker. Uterus is sore meaning that O is approaching yay. I'm thinking I will O tomorrow yay. How are u ladies


----------



## cckarting

woohoo! fx you'll get a pos later tonight or tomorrow. when's your next donation? Nurse called this morning my scan date is the 28th at 1130


----------



## Stelly

Woo! Fingers x'd this will be THE cycle :)

Scan date is exciting! 

husband and I celebrated our anniversary this weekend... and I just wound up projectile puking steak the whole night. lol yay pregnancy!


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL i will be getting another donation tomorrow and that's it for this cycle. Should O tomorrow so donations timing are perfect, i sure hope it does the trick, i'm still sore even after taking tylonol so maybe it my be tonight, although i haven't gotten a positive test yet i will be taking another one, i have about 4-5 left and i will take them throught the day tomorrow lol. I took 3-4 today and all gotten darker except the last one which was light but not lighter then the first one so i'm thinking my pee was just diluted. My cp was semi hi and soft and definetly open and i found so ewcm earlier so i know it's imminent, i just hope this is it and don't have to keep driving back and forth, i am going to call the clinic tomorrow and go ahead and get setup with them to get things started with IUI or at least have them check with the insurance. But i will ask about IVF and if i can be an egg donor to help with the cost. I do want still a biological child but i will settle with donor for now. After all i want 3 kids so... lol
Scan in two weeks!?!? So exciting but i would go insane not getting one sooner lol. When bff was preggo we had a small car accident nothing major but i told the dr to do a scan just to be safe lol. It was nice to get one that early so i'm hoping i can get my dr to do one early. I can be pretty persuasive when i want to lol.
Stelly i bet even with ms u still had fun and that reminded u guys about the fact that ur having a child and nothing is better then celebrating ur love and what it created :)


----------



## Stelly

Haha ya we did have a good time, it was hot (well for Alaska anyway lol it hit 74!) we went and played around on the river and stayed the night at the hotel we got married at. Which is goooorgeous! ... a part of me is starting to suspect it was food poisoning cause I have my anti-nausea pills which have been a god-send.. that's the first time I've hurled since the new stuff. 

Sounds like donations are lining up perfect for this time around! I don't know why, but I guess I didnt know they paid for egg donors, that's neat though. Would be kind of nice, being able to do that and getting yourself set up for IVF or IUI.. although hopefully this cycle will be it, not have to go that far :)


----------



## cckarting

Happy Anniversary Stelly! FX so tight for you Michelle! I never did get a proper pos this last cycle, but i must have O'd lol! i know two weeks sounds like soooo far away hopefully it goes quickly. we race this weekend, going shopping for kids school supplies, school starts next wed and so we'll be busy with that and then appt that next tues. hopefully i can keep busy enough to not think about it! still scared as i'm still cramping and backache.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well those are normal symptoms so ur fine Cc.
Stelly the egg program is called attain something and what it does it reduces the cost of ivf if i donate my eggs. It just goes towards the procedure if not everyone would be selling them instead of working lol. I looked into it years ago but never went thru it cause they clinic wanted 3k upfront, lose weight and quit smoking, well lost the weight but not the habbit so now will see what they say as it's a different clinic and my current insurance does pay some cost (should be 80%). Cause they wanted me smoke free for 6 months uh yeah right lol.....


----------



## cckarting

so do you get the discounted ivf until you get your bfp or is it just for so many rounds?


----------



## momwannabe81

That i do not know, i think it depends how many i can donate but it reduces the cost by 2/3 so from 15k to 5k a round. We have lots of eggs and i can spare lots as long we save 3 for me ;P lol. If i can help someone and myself achieve pregnancy then i will do it.
Well i slept warmer but confortable last night and my temp jumped up so i think i might have ovulated yesterday. Still no positive opk!? I did have a long day yesterday and little sleep so idk if that could have affected my temp and the a/c was on the eco setting so it come one and off. I'm still getting my donation today and will keep taking opks today and tomorrow just to be sure, i don't want to assume i did O yesterday and screw things up. Guess tomorrows temp will tell me. FF says that it's pointless to inseminate on the day of the rise but still going to. Haha funny thing , donor when he handed me the goods was like "thats all i got today sorry" lmao told him it only takes 1 and i thought it was still good so not worried lol. It just makes me giggle when i think about it.


----------



## cckarting

That is funny, why does ff say not on the rise? it doesn't make much sense since the egg lives up to 24 hrs after being released??? GL FX for you! nothing new here just waiting around for two weeks to get here haha.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm really thinking that i did O yesterday. And yes i was wondering the same thing. So my timing is still good for this cycle, now starts the waiting game. OMG i am going to go insane waiting. I got epts ic 25 of them so wonder when i should start lol, i did bad this month on temping so idk if i will for the whole tww, but i will for a few more days so ff can give me ch, i bet i will have to take out the neg opks.


----------



## cckarting

how are you opk's looking? i know when i was using the answer ones if it was close but not as dark i would use a digi and would sometimes get a smiley face! sorry temping has been a bust lately, that why i stopped i would forget all the time!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol, Yesterday i could tell they were getting darker but then last night it was lighter and today was about the same. I have a few left so i will check, but since my cycle in may and june was shorter so i'm not surprised that i Oed a day sooner. I just thought that taking soy it would keep at 14 like last month. But hey that's still good either way i had great timing and feel good about the process so now i just have to wait and start testing soon, gotta have something to do for 2 weeks ;P


----------



## cckarting

lol! the next two weeks are going to kill us both!


----------



## Stelly

I'd bet you ovulated. I've noticed a lot of OPK's (the non digi kind) don't show a "proper" positive. :) Will be exciting news from both ya'll in two weeks!

I got AWESOME news, I found out today that my obgyn is married to a midwife :) SO- I can deliver at a midwifery and not the hospital and they deliver the baby as a husband/wife team. I think that is so awesome!!! Plus now my husband gave the "OK" to do a midwife birth because his main concern was not having a doctor present- and now thats not an issue! Happy dance!!!!!!


----------



## cckarting

That's wonderful news Stelly! So jealous you have the strength to do a home birth, i couldn't have done it without meds!


----------



## Stelly

Haha well I'm hoping for the best anyway! this will be my first birth, so- who knows... I may be yelling for drugs in the midst of it  They have a big jacuzzi tub available for birthing etc. I'm just happy hubby and I found a happy medium- he still gets his doctor and I still get a natural/minimal intervention :)


----------



## cckarting

yea! i've heard a lot of woman really enjoy the home birth experience. So when do you get your next scan? how were your temps this morning Michelle?


----------



## momwannabe81

Went down but it was 60 degrees outside and slept with the windows open so that's probably y


----------



## cckarting

60 that's just about feezing where you're at lol! oh i'm so tired today, if i could sleep all day i would. i need more energy.....


----------



## Stelly

Had my scan today :) the wee one is measuring big and they moved my dates up, So i'm considered 11 weeks now! Baby bean was going to town in there! My obgyn was laughing he was having such a hard time getting the heart beat because how much moving and shaking my little one was :) Its crazy! actually looks more like a little person now, saw the noggin and little tummy and limbs kicking about and the umbilical cord. My placenta is on the upper/front portion so I guess that means I won't feel baby till a little later than most- like 20 weeks plus. 

sorry you are so tired Cc- naps are your friend :) 

Michelle- excited to see what the results are this month!
 



Attached Files:







mail-1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cckarting

aww your bean is ADORABLE! how fast was the hb? I can't really take naps with two little ones at home :( today i really feel like i need one, but oh well i'll just go to bed early tonight. i can't believe i'm so tired, i don't remember being this tired with the other two. must be because i'm getting old lol!


----------



## Stelly

Aww... are they little enough that they still take naps? take one while they are sleeping? or bed early works too.. i was going to bed at like 7-8 pm every night I was just dog tired. 

and thanks :) I think its pretty darn cute myself lol heartbeat was 165


----------



## cckarting

Thats a nice hb! One is still little enough to take a nap the other one isn't and i had to much housework today to take a nap. I'm all set for early bed tonight. I need to get the boys back in the routine of going to bed early as school starts next week!


----------



## momwannabe81

He is just adorable Stelly.
Wish I could go to be bed early but I force my self to stay awake as I don't want to go asleep to early. Once the kids areback in school u will he able to take naps. Just hang on lol. 
Afm I am already ss lol.HD some sharp pain around my ovary likeable muscle pulled for two seconds so cyld have been anything. I am slightly constipated which is about normal at this time. Hope these 2 weeks go by quick


----------



## cckarting

HURRY UP TWO WEEKS!!!! It can't go by fast enough. ugh! i know i should take a nap during the day but it kinda makes me feel like i didn't do anything all day lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol that's y I don't take naps plus I would go to bed even later. Its already dragging and already wanna poas.


----------



## cckarting

lol! it's way to early to poas haha! just relax and try and keep yourself busy. i know it's so hard to do, i'm already having a hell of a time!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol, i know it's to early just ready to poas, i will probably wait until 7 dpo if i can hold off that long, i know i couldn't get a positive sooner then that anyways, i just wanna bfp so bad that dread the wait.


----------



## cckarting

i didn't get mine until 9dpo and i tested at 8, i'm pretty sure i was 9 or was i 10? i think i was 10 dpo. lordy who knows anymore! i can't keep my fx any tighter or they'll fall off! lol hoping this is it for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol ur funny


----------



## cckarting

thanks, i try to be haha! just trying to find ANYTHING to keep my mind off the u/s i'm going CRAZY! ugh. it's going by sooo slow :(


----------



## momwannabe81

So my face is the type that if i don't smile cheeck to cheeck I look mad. A customer told me that I am not happy and don't like my job. I'm like wow who is she to tell be that. I was so upset i wanted to cry. She just basically called me out. Told her idk what gave her that impression but she's wrong. Was I wrong to say that. I know customer are always right but this was uncalled for


----------



## cckarting

lol! who is that person to say your not happy, it doesn't even matter if you don't like your job! it was rude of her to say so. even if you don't look happy! how are the symptoms going?


----------



## momwannabe81

lol nothing other then still constipated and the sudden urge to go pee, almost did on myself today twice, it just hit me so hard like i've been holding it hours. Other then that nothing much only 3 dpo so long ways to go lol


----------



## cckarting

lol. well i hope you don't wee on yourself haha. that would be terrible! not much new here still not feeling pregnant :( and i'm having a little anxiety about this one not being a girl, and disappointing everyone......


----------



## momwannabe81

Aww don't worry it would be on his spermies not u lol. But either way a new child is a blessing regardless of boy or girl. Everyone will be happy no matter what. Will ppl make remarks if another boy? Yes but its just a saying and don't take it personally they are just teasing. That boy or girl will still be loved greatly and u will be proud regardless right!!!


----------



## Stelly

They may make commentaries now.. but odds are once there is a little cuddly baby to hold- it won't come up much again. I understand what you mean though.. this is our first and my mother-in-law is already deadset that it needs to be a girl (this is their first grandbaby too, so I'm not sure why she is so adamant, but according to her there are "too many boys" in her side of the family). I've honestly just chose to ignore it- and repeat that I'd love either just the same- and so will they.


----------



## cckarting

I know, it would all be different when "he" would be here. It's just we have 6 boys an 2 girls out of mine and my brother and sisters kids so everything is hoping for a girl. Dhs mom only has sons and only brothers so there are no girl on his side...... Just feeling a little pressure is all.......


----------



## momwannabe81

lol it will be ok either way, and hope that u get what u want but if not still ecstatic for u.
afm nothing going on, symptoms not many just change in bm which is normal. And the sudden urges to go wee still here


----------



## cckarting

when are you going to start testing? 5 days? i'm breaking out so bad in acne! drives me crazy! i never have acne i never break out so this is driving me CRAZY! it doesn't matter how much i wash my face it doesn't go away. anyways i'm done whining, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## momwannabe81

LoL, i'm used to it, i hope i don't break out cause i cannot leave them alone, bad habit of mine lol. No whinning btw, it normal talk for us hehe.
I don't know when to start if i didn't have to pee the second i sit on the loo i probably already test lol. Today was hard not to want to test but i do have 25 test calling me lol. Might tomorrow just for the heck of it although i know it's early but can't help myself.


----------



## cckarting

wait til tues! it's my birthday, maybe you can give me your bfp for my b day lol!


----------



## momwannabe81

That be awesome. I will definitely test the but that will make me 8dpo which is still early bit what the heck lol.


----------



## cckarting

Still feeling normal? So tired today got most the kids school shopping done and she bought me some maternity clothes for my b day! My pants are starting to get tight already lol! Not much else going on here, BBs are a little more tender today...


----------



## momwannabe81

Nothing much. Bbs sore off and on but idk if its just in my head or not.


----------



## cckarting

your half way through your 2ww!!! can't wait for you to test, really really crampy this morning kinda going away now, wish my scan was tomorrow and not next week! it's driving me crazy waiting. i just want to see a healthy bean already!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I can immagine. Tested today and of course bfn. Not surprised but hoping to get it tomorrow lol. What are u planning to do for ur birthday.? Hope cramps gone away.


----------



## cckarting

how are your temps doing? nothing planned for my birthday, dh will probably work late, and kids are to young to remember. i might take them over to the cafe for ice cream tomorrow after supper.


----------



## momwannabe81

Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday Dear Shadra
Happy Birthday to You.

From good friends and true,
From old friends and new,
May good luck go with you,
And happiness too.

Gotta love google lol. Well i'm sure they be happy to know it's ur birthday and for all u know dh might be planning something. Hope he is lol. Anyways my temps are all up and down but also my sleeping pattern has been afftected so much that idk how much to believe it. Tested and it was bfn but it was diluted even though was fmu cause i drank half liter of water before going to bed and thinking i would get up in the middle of the night but i didn't so had it still inside. Might again later lol but it's still early. Hope i'm not doing all this testing just for af to come.


----------



## cckarting

THANK YOU, you're so sweet! I know were going to dinner thursday with family to celebrate my birthday it's all you can eat crab legs that night! having a terrible time staying asleep lately was up at 430 this morning and again at 6 and got up for good at 830! Hoping you get your bfp this month!! you still feeling normal? I got sick of temping as i didn't think it was ever right!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol, I've tried crab legs but weren't that good so not my type of food but alot of ppl like them. Hope u have fun. Have u told the family yet? I tried temping since my cycles were shorter the last few cycles so wanted to see what was wrong. Kind of thinking about stopping but yet i like seeing what it does, it gives me a little more confidence as far as O day. Opks just don't work for me lol unless i use the digis but those cost an arm and a leg. I'm still feeling normal not symptoms anymore, so hopefully that's a good sign, just wish it was sooner then later and tired of waiting.


----------



## cckarting

i love crab legs! I hardly ever had luck temping or doing opks! i never did get a clear pos the cycle i got my bfp! I have no idea why my last cycle was so different from all the others!


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL i'm thinking about giving that up too and just go by when my predicted O is. Still have 3 opk left so will use them next cycle if this one is a bust and then not ordering anymore.
Probably clomid did the trick for u


----------



## cckarting

but i was on the clomid for 5 months! lower doses yes, and they made me O almost every time but not until cd 23 or later, but the last cycle it was like cd 15ish! i don't understand why finally now, doesn't make sense to me. fx you get your bfp with me!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

It probably took more of it in ur system, who really knows but it worked thats all it counts :). Still BFN for me (funny how i typed bfp but had to backspace, guess just wishfull thinking lol) anyways still hoping to get a bfp. Might try it different next month and do donations every 3 days starting on my fertile day. Hoping I don't have to but rather plan ahead and get 3 donations.


----------



## cckarting

sorry you got a bfn :( you still feeling pretty normal?? still hoping you get your bfp this month!! you going to do the soy again this next cycle? I say the more donations the better!


----------



## momwannabe81

I probably wont do soy again. Just so I don't risk getting any cyst. Probably just going natural if this month don't work. My legs hurt and back, more like sore and tired. Which happens usually before af, although could be just work making me tired. Testing tomorrow again.


----------



## cckarting

I have heard soy can give you cysts too. my back has been terrible lately! not looking forward to being on my feet all day tomorrow. Hoping you get a wonderful surprise tomorrow!


----------



## momwannabe81

Sorry ur back has been hurting, dr told me that u can take Tylenol and my sister with 6 kids said u can take baby aspirin, might help u with the pain. I know i be iffy about taking anything but I hope it don't get to bad. Just try and take some breaks if u can. Have u told ur job yet or are u going to wait until the scan?
Afm i am tired and nothing new, just usual symptoms like having to go really bad, i mean i leaked once today and yesterday at work, it's kind of embarrassing lol


----------



## cckarting

no i haven't told work that i'm expecting, and i don't think i will until i'm 12 weeks or a little further along. Back hasn't been to bad today, just tired i slept terrible last night. Did you test this morning? Hoping your peeing is a good sign lol. i took tylenol with my other two it's just i didn't have any at home. haha


----------



## momwannabe81

Just exhausted. Test again was bfn. I will keep testing though. Sorry u didn't sleep well, I didn't either. Kept waking up hot then sweat and got cold. Felt hot this morning but probably just over heated. I don't think that is a symptom but still hoping. Hope u feel better today


----------



## cckarting

Work was SOOO long today. I didn't think it would ever get over! Hope your tests start to get some lines on them. Call the company and tell them they are defective. Lol. Exhausted and my legs hurt hoping I sleep like a rock! Night


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope u have a good night sleep. I tested again lol and I think I had line eye one sec thought i could see something but nothing was there. Guess just wishful thinking. My legs hurt too. And earlier my muscle was stiff for some reason. Just sore now. But I am working a double split shift so maybe that's y lol. Glad ur day was over. It will get easier as times go by.


----------



## Stelly

Aw I hope its the start of a line! 

Sorry you ladies are going through so many aches and pains!


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL ty Stelly but trying to not read to much into it, i'm pretty sure there wasn't a line but just a wishfull thinking, like i could see something under one light but when where brighter couldn't see anything so more then likely it was just the light. I'm not even slightly believing there was a line...but fx that i still get my bfp. Still aching and taking tylenol seems to help, it's probably just work, as it's been laid back cause of school being out but our town is a college town and all the schools (city and college) decided to start back at the same time so went from nothing to freaking busy. But i will get the hang of it 
How are u feeling Stelly?
Cc did u have a better night sleep. I'm going to bed soon and i am going to sleep good lol


----------



## cckarting

fx so tight is was the start of a line! how are your temps looking? I got some pretty good sleep last night and i'm feeling a lot better! it's probably just because i was on my feet all day yesterday and most of the week i sit at a desk! cramps are gone, as well as the back pain for now! How you doing Stelly? congrats on making it to 12weeks SO excited for you!


----------



## Stelly

Thanks! I've been doing good. Things have mellowed out on my front- stopped taking anti-nausea meds (YAY!). Sleeping on my tummy has gotten uncomfortable so I'm mid mass pillow rearrangement- good thing hubby isnt home cause I've stolen all his pillows and made myself a little cocoon :haha: 

Glad you got better sleep Cc and michelle- ive got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cckarting

lol, i'm a stomach sleeper too, and it's already uncomfortable for me. glad you get to stop your meds, and your ms is almost over! i'm already ready for a nap! i'm so exhausted all the time hoping it eases up soon. i go to bed at 10 get up around 730 and am ready for a nap by noon!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well bfn again. I starred at the test from while trying to see a line but nothing. Guess it was just line eye yesterday. Nothing was there then and now. 3-4 more days and af should be here. I think she will be here but still hoping.
glad u ladies feel better


----------



## cckarting

im starting to feel like crap again. I keep having terrible cramps now! hoping it goes away soon :( i still have my fx for you michelle!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty hope u start feeling better.


----------



## cckarting

I really hope so too! My sister tried talking me into going to the er because of the cramps and running a low temp, but told her I was fine and if the pain got worse and fever got higher I'd go in.


----------



## Stelly

Hope you feel better! Lay down, feet up, lots of water and some tylenol- hopefully will do the trick for ya!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope u do feel better, ik it's normal to cramp and high temp, just hope it don't get worst, and even if u did go to the er nothing they could do. Hope it's not bad and u feel better.
afm bfn guess no bfp for me this month, still 2 days before af shows. Still a little hope but with my luck she will be here on time as usual.


----------



## cckarting

thanks guys, feeling alright so far this morning. at our er i dunno how it works other places but they would scan me and if it was tubal, if it burst to take me to surgery right away and if it wasn't probably wait until morning! no matter what they would scan you, and if it was in the right place just send you home with tylenol i'm sure lol. tues can't come soon enough! i need to see the bean in the right place with a healthy hb. dh took the day off and my mom is watching the boys, so i'm pretty excited about the scan. then were going to do some birthday shopping for ds and out for lunch, then home so it should be a great day if everything is ok with bean!


----------



## momwannabe81

can't wait to see ur scan. Glad ur feeling better. Thats what i meant tho is unless it's tubal nothing that they could do about it, but from what i read if tubal it's alot more painful and not like af cramps.


----------



## cckarting

Depends on he time. Sometimes it really hurts almost like a stabbing pain that won't go away. Was pretty good today dh let me take a nap this afternoon so I've felt good pretty much all day! How was you day? Hope you had a fun sat!


----------



## momwannabe81

Wish it was fun. Been so cranky and upset and work didnt help cause we were short handed and I was so tired but couldn't sleep. I wanted to cry all afternoon and did a few times . I think between work and bfns I just was overwhelmed with sadness and stress. Fb games sure helpase my mind up lol. But Dh helped too. For once he as kind and supportive. He handled it better then usual and that helped. He usually doesnt know what to say or do but today he did. And that made me love him more. Still hoping to get bfp but not confident that I will. 
Glad u are feeling better. Can't wait for scan I'm sure it will be a reliever lol


----------



## cckarting

it will be a reliever, i'm probably going to be a mess until tues lol! glad dh was being supportive and made you feel better! fx this month is still your month. and plans for something different next month??


----------



## momwannabe81

yeah feel a little better , just been contemplating how i'm 31 and life is a stand still, u know usually u grow up get married and have kids, got 2 out of 3 just tired of waiting for 3. Another bfn this morning, af due tomorrow latest wednesday. Hoping still to get a bfp but idk if i will. Haven't been able to sleep much the last few days. Went asleep this morning at 730 and was awake at 1230. Tried to go back asleep but nothing, yesterday the same thing. Haven't had a good night sleep in 3 days and starting to feel it. Off tomorrow so planning to sleep all day if possible lol. If this cycle is a bust will do donations 3 days apart 3 times just waiting for af to get here so i can make plans around my work schedule. How have u been, did u sleep better?? Hope the cramps have eased up. Enjoy ur Sunday less then 2 days to ur scan


----------



## cckarting

yea i understand the stand still part! I'm sorry you haven't gotten very much sleep lately, i keep waking up in the middle of the night and i can't seem to fall back asleep. it's only 9 and i'm ready for bed! have felt pretty good today cramps on and off, but it feels like someone punched me in my boob! OWWWEEE


----------



## momwannabe81

Lmao sorry but how u said itmqde me laugh. But it will get better. 5 more weeks and all ur symptoms should ease up. Still hoping for a bfp. Last 3 days had restless sleeping like u. Mood swings and wanted to cry. Peeing all the time is old news lol. Back ache and leg ache also. Not sure if pm's or not as they started 4 days before af. I let them get to me today thinking that just maybe I am and just not showing yet on test yet. But when I used the symptom checker on webmd it gave me depression as possible diagnosis which was a downer and pms was on there but not pregnancy so who knows really. Ik I am depressed but I learned to live with it.


----------



## cckarting

how were your temps today michelle? I don't think webmd knows what it's talking about most days. you put in you have a stomach ache and it tells you it's your appendix and to go to the hospital right away, when all you really have is the flu! haha i still have my fx for you to get your bfp! scan is in 26.5 hrs and i'm flipping out!


----------



## momwannabe81

lol well no temping as been forgetting plus af got me while at work this morning, guess all the aches were pms.
Told u time would fly can't wait to see ur baby :)


----------



## cckarting

WHAT! sorry af got you this morning, that's BS! hoping this month will be a wonderful month and get your much deserved bfp! it's gone by pretty fast, but i don't think i'm going to be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## momwannabe81

So how did it go. Hope everything went well. I'm just dealing with the cramping and already made arrangements with donor for cd 12-14-16 That should cover my basis


----------



## Stelly

Today was scan day right? OOOH share! Hope it all went marvelously!


----------



## cckarting

Hey sorry i've been gone all day! it's been a LONG couple nights. So I started stopping last night and ended up going in to the er. they ran a bunch of tests and gave me some fluids, and an ultrasound. My progesterone and my hcg are fine. There is only one baby in there YEA!! So i had my appt today with the reg dr. Found the baby right away and have a strong healthy heart beat of 157! Right on track with my dates and my due date didn't change it's April 11th. Talked about the spotting and he said the baby is fine, and not to worry about it unless I really start bleeding like to fill a heavy tampon. He said that the yolk sack and everything looked beautiful so the chances of me miscarrying are slim. Super excited got this beautiful pic of my little bean! 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_4020.jpg

Glad that you already have your dates set up for donations and fx this is your month! Hope af goes easier on you and it'll be over soon. are you doing any opk's this month? still going to temp?


----------



## Stelly

Commented on the other thread too, but yay! :happydance:

Hope the spotting doesn't continue- but thats one beautiful baby bean :thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

Thank you! it has gotten a little better, it got a little heavier after the internal scan. But not much since. Dr gave me a week off work to lay around and rest!


----------



## momwannabe81

Nice i am so glad that it went well and the week off will do u so well, and ur baby looks beautiful :)


----------



## cckarting

thanks michelle! i'm not sure i'm enjoying the week off! it makes me worry so much more about every little cramp, and it's the state fair this week! i have to go with the boys and watch them go on rides!


----------



## Stelly

Its state fair time in my neck of the woods too! Took my nephew for a special "Auntie/nephew day out" to the fair- he had a blast. He's only 3, by the time we got back to the car he was sacked out for the night lol sweet little boy.

Better said than done, but try not to over think every twinge and pain, In early weeks I had a lot of cramping and moments that felt I was struck by lightening straight in the hoo-hah (TMI haha sorry!) Doc says its just normal stretching aches and pains. Enjoy your week off, and take it easy :D


----------



## cckarting

I am trying to take it easy! my perceptive little 6 yr old keeps telling everyone he know's "his mommy is having a baby" ugh! Sometimes i wish he was just a little less preceptive so i could get to the 12 week mark lol. I should be able to get up and do some running around sat and ds party is sunday and dh races monday. So it'll be a busy weekend.


----------



## momwannabe81

It will give u some nice time with ur family, I'm sure it will go by quick too. Enjoy it while u can lol. I wish i was on vacation for lifetime lol. Af still here and heavier today but not as crampy. Hope this is the last time :(


----------



## cckarting

I don't know if i'd call it vacation! lol were stuck in the house not doing anything! I am excited to get out and go to the fair, they are so excited it's almost time to go on all the rides. and the fair food, YUMMM! i can't wait i'm pumped to eat all that amazing fair food. FX this is your last af too!


----------



## Stelly

OH man the fair food! Sooooo delicious. Although this year they have a stand that makes hamburgers but instead of buns they use donuts.... just the thought makes me wanna puke! lol. 

My mother in law bought us the crib we wanted today!! SO generous! It's all assembled and looking pretty :) I can't wait till we find out what it is so I can go decoration crazy!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol fair is here next month. Doubt we will go as love rides but they make me sick :(
vacation doesn't mean that u have to go somewhere. Its time off :) enjoy it. I'm hopeing that one day I can decorate my baby room


----------



## cckarting

Stelly that was so nice of her! my mom and dh's mom bought us a crib and changing table when we had our oldest. So we'll probably still use that one, or my sister bought one when she had her daughter two years ago and said we could use it. So we might do that too?? Michelle you will decorate your babies room. No one knows when it'll happen but it will!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know it's just taking to long lol


----------



## cckarting

I know how your feeling Michelle! -Huggs- just stay positive! It will happen when it's ment to happen!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know it will, hope u are feeling better.


----------



## cckarting

I'm doing alright exhausted but what's new these days lol. So you have a few days off now? Hope you have a great weekend and go out and do something fun!


----------



## Stelly

Ooof I've got some serious bloat occurring today... I wish I could just shove a release valve right into my gut lol. 

Big hugs for you Michelle, You'll get there! And we will be the really loud obnoxious cheerleaders along the way :D


----------



## cckarting

we sure will be stelly! I wish that my bloat would go away too it's horrible! Tired from the fair, taking a rest and heading out again later.....wish me luck!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol ty ladies. 4 days away from first donation fx it work this time. Sleeping tomorrow and enjoying it as much as possible lol. Probably will play world of Warcraft for hours haven't been able to in ages


----------



## cckarting

GL Michelle fx this time it works. Sounds like you have a very relaxing day ahead if you!


----------



## momwannabe81

i did nothing yesterday and i mean nothing, went out once just to let the dogs in lol. But today i have to do dishes or no cooking tonight lol. Planning on relaxing afterwards. I start going in earlier tomorrow have to be at work at 430 am, ugh that's just to early for me lol


----------



## cckarting

ugh 430 sucks! i couldn't do it, i like my sleep way to much lol. I wish i could have done nothing all day. all we did was run around all day and haven't even gotten the kids into bed before 11pm since friday :( Should all change today when we get on a schedule and get things back to normal! Hope you have a great tuesday!


----------



## momwannabe81

It was ok. Got dishes done and dh did laundry :)
Going tomorrow for first donation and then on Saturday and i could do Sunday also I get off at 1 every day and off saturday and tuesday so i could do everyday but can't afford the trip lol


----------



## cckarting

Hope that this is it for you! FX you get your bfp this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty, to bad donor had to cancel today he couldnt get off in time, so might go tomorrow but for sure saturday. How are u feeling? When is ur next appointment?


----------



## cckarting

hope you can work out time for a donation tomorrow! feeling alright, cant really complain. next appt is on the 4th. well hear the babies heart beat and go from there i guess lol!


----------



## Stelly

Frustrating being in the hurry up and wait now lol I'm so impatient- just dying for the next 'thing' in pregnancy now... now I'm all wound up wanting to feel baby move and get a proper bump and find out what he/she is!! 

I hope the donations line up well this month Michelle!


----------



## cckarting

I can't believe in under 6 weeks you will know what you're having!!! I am bigger and didn't start getting a bump until like 6 months or so lol. You'll feel the baby within the next 6 weeks i'm sure too. When's your next appt?? Going to try for a donation today Michelle? Hoping you get all the swimmers you need for a beautiful baby this month, FX!


----------



## Stelly

I'm tall and a little bigger... so I probably wont see a bump for a while either lol Still wearing my jeans no problem *blast!*. Next appt is this Tuesday :) Just a check-in. I'm trying to convince DH to let me get an early gender scan and not wait till 20 weeks cause I'm impatient :haha:

When's your next appt?


----------



## momwannabe81

Unread that usually u start feeling the baby at 15 weeks so not much longer. I'm not getting one today but will tomorrow for sure.


----------



## cckarting

should still cover your bases, so a donation tomorrow and then mon??? having any signs O is coming soon? I can still fit into "most" my jeans still just gets a little uncomfortable after a while with some lol. My next appt isn't until the 4th :( just going to hear the heart beat i do believe. Oooh I would LOVE an early scan but there really arn't any around here to get one, so i'll have to wait until I'm guessing like the week before christmas we should find out. you think he'll let you get an early scan??


----------



## momwannabe81

U can be persuasive and just tell them that ur uneasy cause you still haven't had an u/s and maybe they will offer u one on the 4th. Afm idk if i am having any symptoms , i stopped taking any pills so back to al natural lol. But i did get one donation from old donor ;) so that covers me until today, but when i was trying to insert the cup my cp was so high that i couldn't even get the cup in right so just took it out, but today covers me in case i O today or tomorrow and Mondays in case i O tomorrow or Monday so all days are covered as far as fertile window, hoping this one works cause i am ready to give up. (not really but yet i am)


----------



## cckarting

I did have an ultrasound though, and he did it :( so he'd never go for it lol. Glad to hear you got a donation from old donor and hope you get some more from new one. I know how you feel about being ready to be done, but not really ready to be done! I really hope this is it for you too Michelle!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty and duh about u/s lol maybe something else lol or just simply ask if u can have one


----------



## Stelly

Yeah, my husband isn't biting on the early gender scan lol he feels like the big 20 week u/s is so close- why bother. Stupid men and their patience ;) 

Glad to hear you got the donation in! And really high cervix sounds super positive!


----------



## cckarting

I dunno what i'm going to do yet lol, i guess just hearing the baby would be really good too! And it will only be a few more weeks until the gender scan i guess......... We will find out the gender at the end of November so just one appt away from the one were going to. I will be 13 weeks when i go to my next appt.


----------



## cckarting

lol stelly! i don't think my dh would go for it either, but if i asked him enough he'd let me :)


----------



## momwannabe81

isn't it funny how we can make our dhs do whatever we want lol.... I think I might have ovulated this morning cause usually after taking the cup out the pain goes away but today it was back, my hips, legs and back were so sore that i had to use the heating pad. Hopefully this is it, had to have the odd request as the last time i got the donation it was cold and the a/c at the place is low so bathroom stuff is cold and asked him if he sat the "sample" down and he wasn't sure so asked him to hold on to it the whole time, i even told him fi he just wants to hand it to me and then wash his hands that's fine as long the little guys don't get frozen. It was awkward this time as the mall was packed and lots of ppl in out of the bathrooms. That is the oddest place to pick but usually it's dead so didn't feel awkward until yesterday. Idk if i will get donation tomorrow or not as i have to work and i would have to go to his job to get the donation and i know i am tired after i get off being up since 3am just have to see how i feel afterwards. 
Time sure does fly for all of us, cannot believe how far along u already are Stelly. Tomorrow marks my 1st day in the tww hopefully it goes buy quick lol


----------



## cckarting

I hope it goes by fast too!!!! I'm excited for you and hope this is it for you fx so tight. It is my dh would do just about anything for me, especially these days because i am just sooo tired right now. He doesn't mind doing some of the cleaning while i take a nap, he swept and mopped and cleaned the kitchen while i napped this afternoon. he truly is amazing!


----------



## momwannabe81

I bet. That is so nice of him. Hope mine will to when its time. Got donation from donor and feel good about it. At least today I do lol. Good mood and all. Had a few clumsy accidents at work but overall a good day there and now relaxing before I havebto go back for the meeting but then I'm off till Friday night at 9. I'm so exited


----------



## cckarting

woot woot! glad you got another donation in! Hoping this is it for you fx! Nice to hear you have a few days off to relax hopefully you take advantage of the down time!


----------



## momwannabe81

I definitely will, i need to clean deep my house and my dads and will use those days to do it


----------



## cckarting

you can come deep clean mine too :) ugh i don't wanna do it lol. It's homecoming week for the kids at school so were pretty busy around here getting costumes ready. so glad i have friday off to watch them walk in the parade.


----------



## momwannabe81

That will be so cute to see lol. I don't want to clean but i have too lol.


----------



## cckarting

I hate cleaning! i need to get laundry done, ugh. dh is going to be gone all week racing so he isn't going to be any help this week :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Ik the feeling mine started laundry but he doesn't do any folding so I have to iron afterwards but I just do it when its time to wear something. Lol. 2 dpo and already cant wait to test. Went ahead and got another donation in case I O later got another deposit lol. I'm excited cause I know I covered my window real good this month and I know that there will be sperm waiting for the egg and that hopefully its making it way to the uterus. Iwillve so mad if this doesn't work. I always covered the beginning of my window or the end but never the whole thing so whether I oed on time early or late I am covered. Oh can't wait to find put. These tww will be so long. 
Hope ur week goes by quick. If anything just wash what u really need and wait for dh to be home so he can help.


----------



## cckarting

I can't wait for you to find out either!!! It's probably going to kill me lol. you going to start testing early this month or say f if and wait until you think af is going to come? I think i'll do some laundry not get crazy and tomorrow sit down and fold and have a greys movie night! my mom bought me season 8 for my birthday so i can start on that. I'm a blubbering mess watching it while i'm not pregnant i can't imagine what it'll be like when i am!


----------



## Stelly

Well ladies- I got an early scan! lol not the way I wanted.. I had a horrible morning at first- at my appt my uterus was measuring 20 weeks!!! Then they couldnt find the heartbeat after looking for 1/2 hour... they sent me for an emergency scan at the ultrasound place down the street. I was stressing sooooo bad. Anyway- all is well!! Still no reason as to why uterus is so big lol but baby is just fine! Couldnt find the HB cause baby had so much space to move :haha: anyway- we are having a BOY!!!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yay congratulations can't wait to hear the name. I bet it was stressful though. Could it be that its cause it was twins at first? Oh week I'm just glad everything is fine. 
I will probably test around 9-10 dpo or until af shows.


----------



## Stelly

They didn't think so... since I had 3 scans in the first trimester... no bleeding etc. They just think he will have lots of room to "grow in to" lol 

Very excited for you- testing isn't too far off!!


----------



## cckarting

CONGRATS STELLY! so excited for you, boys are AMAZING! i wouldn't give my two up for anything. Well we had quite the scare this morning too. I woke up at 3am and I felt "wet" so i got up to go to the bathroom, and my panties were wet with blood! It was mostly pink and some dark red too. We got up and went to the ER again. They tried the doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat, he sent me for a scan and we saw our baby. It's still kicking and moving about measuring right on track with a hb of 163. They can't figure out why i'm bleeding as soon as it started it stopped? It's down to just spotting now. I have to go in for another scan on tuesday. Haven't done anything but sleep since we got home, and resting the rest of the week. Please pray my little bean keeps hanging on and we can get past this scary part! Can't wait for you to test Michelle!! Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Stelly

oof how scary for you Cc I'm sorry! Glad the bleeding has stopped and little bean is ok! Lots of prayers that it will stay that way! Little baby bean- you stay nestled in there nice and strong!


----------



## cckarting

Thanks Stelly! i'm hoping this baby sticks too!


----------



## Stelly

:blush: soooo we decided on a name already. We decided to go with Solomon Garn :) (the middle name Garn, is DH's grandpa's name)


----------



## cckarting

so cute! now if it would be time for him to be here already! We have a boys name picked out as well, but NO idea on a girls name. The boys want to name it Nia if it's a girl, but we don't like it. and it's from a tv show they like haha.


----------



## momwannabe81

lol it will be ok Cc, try not to stress, bleeding is said to be normal so don't worry as the scan proved ur baby is fine, if they were worried they would have told u, but good excuse to relax and do nothing lol, dh will take care of u.
Stelly that name is really cute. We have a girls name picked but we have noooo clue on the boy but i want it to have joe in it. I was thinking Joe Dean but dh don't like his middle name so hard to convince him. He got to pick the girl name (with my own tweek to it lol) He wants Gabrielle Simone or Simone Gabrielle but since i am italian i want Gabriella Simone and already have nick name set Gabi :)
No symptoms yet just upset bm which have had since O time so not related, and it would be to early for any symptoms, I was tempted to test but i know it's to early.


----------



## cckarting

Dh can't take care of me, he's gone racing all week :( he's here in the mornings but only until noon and then he's gone until after midnight. Gabriella is a beautiful name and actually me and dh talked about that name if we had a girl.


----------



## momwannabe81

How long is he racing for? Thought he would be done by this weekend. Did they extend ur time off or are u still going back Monday? Afm nothing going on. Just regular post O tingling in bbs! Nothing new but implantation hasn't happened yet so wont know yet. I sound repetitive lol . fx, lets hope, to early ,lol all the same every month.


----------



## cckarting

It's a special this week, so they race all week tues-sat! races start at 5pm and get done around midnight, but he has to be at the track at 1 :( This is the last week so i'll have my dh back full time starting sunday! I hope that this is it for you michelle! you had excellent timing this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

Aww that stinks but 2 more days and he's all yours. I really hope it works this month. I covered my whole fertile window except one day but got it after predicted O also in case it decided to be late


----------



## cckarting

any symptoms yet?? I know i can't wait for him to be here all the time, and be done with races for a while. I have my fx this month is it for you too! I can't wait to go through this with you and stelly all together!


----------



## momwannabe81

i can't wait either. 7 dpo today and implantation should be happening soon but no symptoms as of yet, gassy that's about it but that is normal so not looking into it..


----------



## Stelly

Ohhh the excitement is building!! I feel like Im holding.my breathe in anticipation for you!!! I so hope this is it for you! We need you- as our 3rd pregnant muskateer or something :D 

lol wow, Im a nerd- hopefully thats forgivable lol 

Hope your both feeling well :flower:


----------



## momwannabe81

That's not nerdy I play world of Warcraft and watch Harry Potter that's nerdy lmao. But nothing wrong with it. ;)
plus I love 3 musketeers even though it ends with there being a forth one. Who knows. Amanda might join us back and be the forth one lol. Hopefully I'm the third soon though. Still no symptoms out of the ordinary . Might start testing tomorrow but my sister says to wait till at least 10dpo.


----------



## cckarting

I just wish we could fast forward to tuesday then you would be 9 dpo and i have my scan. and you could test at 9 dpo, that's when i got my bfp. I'm pulling for you michelle!


----------



## momwannabe81

thanks, i'm still wishing it works. If not idk what else to do as timing is always been somewhat perfect this month more then others but still it would be nice for it to just happen and not make me wait longer.
I have to say that i caved in and tested but it was afternoon pee and it looked like it might have been slightly diluted and also its to damn early but couldnt help myself lol


----------



## momwannabe81

oh it was of course bfn


----------



## cckarting

Well your still early, and it wasn't fmu! Sending baby dust ur way and fx for some lines in the coming days!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well forgot and didn't test so i will tomorrow though. Hoping to get it then. But not holding my breath.


----------



## Stelly

Hope you see a positive in the morning!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## cckarting

i'm with Stelly!


----------



## momwannabe81

will let u know


----------



## cckarting

how you doing michelle?


----------



## momwannabe81

well it was bfn but i drank so much water last night that my fmu was diluted so not surprised there. Nothing out of the ordinary as far as symptoms, I mean i have a few but always have them and could be due to stress too.


----------



## cckarting

FX you're just a late implanter and you still get your bfp this month. Any ideas on next month if this one isn't it? Stop drinking before bed, you're killing me! lol jk. Finally home from my appt everything went well. Baby measuring right on target with a hb of 161. Dr found a pocket of fluid or blood in there by the placenta i think, but didn't seem to concerned about it. said it will hopefully resolve itself or it could work it's way down and out and cause more bleeding. He didn't say it would affect the baby and way happy the way it was measuring. scan again in 7 weeks to see if it's re absorbed and gender scan!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5448.jpg


----------



## momwannabe81

Omg u can see its legs and arms already. Amazing
Afm still bfn and again fmu was diluted. Idk y but just get so thisty before going to bed. Always have but now that I'm testing it sucks. I am using early ic so hopefully they just aren't as reliable.


----------



## cckarting

i'm hoping so too. I had more symptoms of being preg before i knew than when i knew. I was getting up all the time to pee felt sick craved candy peaches. and then it all stopped so i guessed af was coming?? i'm pretty good now, and i still don't get up in the middle of the night as much as i did then! It is still early and your using cheapies. fx for good news soon.


----------



## Stelly

Aw.. little baby bean is looking so cute Cc!! 

Michelle- its still early! We both had barely there positives at 9dpo.. heck thats like one gulp of water awaw from too much dilution and a negative!! 

I didn't like IC, I used them for my ovulation strips and they never gave me a "true" positive for ovulation, even though I obviously did. I'd vote in 3-4 days going for a FRER :)


----------



## cckarting

i'm with stelly!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty ladies still hoping but at the same time expecting same thing as every month af....


----------



## cckarting

do you have any ideas for next month, if this doesn't happen to be it?


----------



## momwannabe81

idk yet. Probably the same and just time it right and hope i guess. I really need to call the Fertility Clinic but right now finances are a mess so i know even if i did setup the appointment I wouldn't be able to pay my portion and most request payment at the time of visit which i think is ridiculous considering how much they charge and expect ppl to just have money sitting around. So i probably delay it and keep trying if in a few months it still doesn't work might change donor and go for one that is in another City if still available but i really wanna stick with the same donor cause he's in the same city as the clinic and is willing to do IUI also if it ever comes to that. Oh i so hope it works and get my BFP this month cause this is really taking over my life and that's all i can think about and since trying me and dh haven't had a good time cause i'm always worried about what ifs


----------



## cckarting

just try and relax as much as possible michelle, i know it's super hard and it is a lot of what you think about, but i was so sick of trying i was just going out and having a good time, and thats when it happened! don't know how or why it happened when it did. It will happen for you when the time is right, just keep telling yourself that!


----------



## momwannabe81

Thanks and I always tell be that but its just hard when u try and try and wish and hope and then nothing. 20 cycles in 18 months seems forever. Ik some can take that long but y does it have to be me. :(


----------



## cckarting

I know! it's horrid, i thought the same thing! and i see all these girl that are like oh i'm preg and i don't wanna be, and my oh left me when he found out. and i'm like wtf are you kidding me! use bc!!!


----------



## Stelly

cckarting said:


> I know! it's horrid, i thought the same thing! and i see all these girl that are like oh i'm preg and i don't wanna be, and my oh left me when he found out. and i'm like wtf are you kidding me! use bc!!!

Whole heartedly agree. It's so frustrating reading those sometimes!

Oh, and Cc- I agree with what you said on the "good things happen too thread"... they were harsh to that girl and she wasn't even being negative. I felt bad for the girl that posted in there!!


----------



## Stelly

ON a side note- I can't believe your a LIME already!! How excited are you?? It seem like just yesterday you were an apple seed ;) crazy how fast htings go


----------



## cckarting

i know i'm pumped i'm almost out of the first tri!!! my dh bought me a fetal doppler lastnight on line, and should be here monday! i'm sooo excited to hear as my dh calls it our limarita rofl! i think he bought it so i would stop freaking out about babes! It was only that black girl i don't know what her sig is, but she was a total B*ITCH to her and i felt really bad to, must have been a hormonal day because i just felt the need to put her in her place, and then she was like i wasn't talking to her at all and blah blah blah. ugh stupid people! Michelle hope you're doing well and hear from you soon!!! sending you baby dust to get that bfp!! talk about me already being a lime you're already an onion! when did that happen. it seems like you're time is going by so quickly, and mine is dragging. ugh it's almost time to go back to work :( i'm so tired i don't want to be on my feet another 4 hrs......at least it's the weekend and i can relax as of 530!!


----------



## momwannabe81

haha now we can make a salad lol.

Another bfn but i think again it ws diluted, i'm tired and wanna go to sleep right now lol, slight back ache off and on and i think af is on her way, i'm just starting to feel twiches and stuff so probably y i keep getting bfns. She's due in 2-3 days so will see. Still hoping to see a line before then and know that she will not come.


----------



## cckarting

I still have everything x'd for you! I'm exhausted to i'm ready for bed i could sleep for days!


----------



## momwannabe81

bfn again quess will just see if she shows up. Hope u get some rest this weekend.


----------



## momwannabe81

af got me :cry:


----------



## Stelly

Ah michelle :( I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

oh no michelle, i'm sorry! i'll just have to send more baby dust for next month! <Huggs>


----------



## momwannabe81

:cry:


----------



## cckarting

so sorry again! you trying anything new this cycle??


----------



## momwannabe81

idk probably just schedule as usual around Ov time and should be on the weekend so i know i can get it then. Just trying to deal with af and other problems here that i am seriously thinking about just pick up and leave lol. Just a little overwhelmed with everything.


----------



## cckarting

well i hope things settle down for you michelle! I hope you don't decide to get up and leave, unless its for good reason then i hope you find happiness!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I'm seriously thinking about leaving dh. I love him but he comes with a big baggage and I just can't handle it anymore. Ik he can do better but he don't try. He's just to selfish for me. :(
I've been thinking about it for a while but just don't have the guts to do it. I worry what's going to happen to the both of us. How am I financially going to afford it and where is he going to go to. He has no family here so I have a hard time but I just cannot deal with it anymore and the worst part its our 9th year anniversary in 2 days and feel like if I let him go I've waisted 9 years and there is more but can't wrap my head around it wether its true or not


----------



## cckarting

I'm so sorry michelle! you need to do what's best for you, and if you honestly have thought about leaving him that often, maybe you need to. You can make it without him. you are strong and deserve to be happy! I'm with you weither you stay or go but you need to do what is going to make you happy!


----------



## momwannabe81

ty and i finally realize that....i just don't know when to execute. I wanna do it right away but yet its our anniversary so i don't want to break his heart and mine. Also i wanna have a back up plan cause i will have to find living arrangments for me too as i can't afford this place on my own. I mean i could but i am away from everyone so i would be to lonely. I will look at ads and figure out how. I still owe for this place so if i move i had to pay in two places and i HAVE to pay cause it's my aunts place. Idk kind rethinking it but i know it's the best for me. I need time alone as i always had a man in my life .


----------



## cckarting

Could you maybe find a roommate to help both bills? Hope you get it all figured out, and you can be at peace.


----------



## momwannabe81

i thought about that but i have dogs and alot of ppl don't like big dogs sooo it be hard and where i live is to far from town for anyone. I will figure something out, i have alot of issues and had a mental breakdown yesterday and i'm thinking about going to the Dr but then comes in mind Dr bill so conflicted. I think all this is cause i am conflicted with my feelings, as well as my father accusing my husband of the break in that happend last week, and i'm stuck in the middle, as my fathers opinion is a crook always a crook and don't realize the position he's putting me cause dh claims he's innocent and stands by it. So who side do i choose? I'm all my father has, but i am suppose to spend the rest of my life with dh. Y can't ppl just leave me alone......I just feel like a have a lot of bad luck and as much as i know what i want in life seems i will never get it. I'm not wanting lots of money or anything valuable. I just want some peace and live a simple but happy life. Is it to much to ask?


----------



## cckarting

What is your fathers reasoning for accusing him? There are a lot of people that do like dogs and living out of the city. It could be worth a shot? I really hope you get everything figured out and you can clear your soul and find your given path.


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty sorry for being away for a few days. Been busy and trying to clear my head. Went to the Dr and found out I suffer mild to moderate depression and will start new meds soon. Also have appointment with FS on the 4th to discuss next step. Also I decided to start taking b complex and geratol but its liquid form and nasty as f... lol. I will try it just cause they say there is a baby in every bottle as good as its supposed to be. Just hoping donor still willing as just realized he never texted me back when told him af showed


----------



## cckarting

I've heard great things about gerotol! i hope that this works for you this month. Glad you went to the dr and got something to help you feel better. I hope it all works out for you and you get that egg this month! sorry the gerotol tastes so bad, hopefully you won't have to get use to it lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol hope I can at least finish the bottle as I don't like to waste money lol.


----------



## cckarting

so excited for your appt on the 4th, i have my 13 week appt that day too! I hope he gives me another scan as i've been bleeding all week, but i don't think he will :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Well he might since u had. Hope not to bad of a bleeding although they say not to worry I can immagine its not easy not to. They will probably to bw that day and will demand another SA. I just want to check one more time before iui cause if he has even just one they might be able to use it iykwim. I'm ok with donor but still wishing for biological.
Had a mental breakdown and had to talk to my boss about it and of course she said to relax and it will happen after I told her that dh cannot so I can try as much as I want to but without sperm I can't and I doubt I can be the next virgin Mary lol. Some ppl just don't get it. She has 2 LO and never had issues. Why is it so easy for them to give out suggestions when they obviously are clueless of how hard.


----------



## cckarting

i know, people can be so dense sometimes. If they do find sperm that day are they going to freeze it and keep it or just see what he has? If you go through with the iui can you donate eggs or something to offset the costs?


----------



## momwannabe81

I probably can if they use the attain program. And I'm willing to donate.idk if they will freeze them but doubt that they will find any. Due to Ovulate 2-3 days later so doubt anything will be done this month as far as iui so will still get donations the 4th then Saturday.


----------



## cckarting

hoping that the 4th will be it for the both of us! hopefully i'll get the answers that i need that day from my drs and you finally make your baby that day! what a wonderful day it would be :)


----------



## momwannabe81

How Ur appointment go? Sorry been away it showed i was the last one posting so didn't bother to check. afm went to Dr and we talked a lot about different options and there lots of things i have to handle before we can start. Need to update my insurance so it will cover 70-80% but i have to increase the premium. If we decide to use the same donor they have to freeze the sperm for 6 months nd get tested before and after plust a bunch of test per law..... So we are either doing IUI with frozen or IVF. And of course i have to quit smoking and dh is willing to quit too :happydance: So we have 3 packs left and then it's it. It is the only thing that I haven't tried.....I am ovulating from the right and the follicle measured 15 so it's almost ready and i should O tomorrow if not later then Saturday but i got donation today so fx won't have to go thru ivf


----------



## cckarting

Sounds like you have some great news going on! Praying you won't have to go through anymore and you get your bfp this month :) dr appt was.......ok i didn't have to do a pap WOOHOO but he did a pelvic which i dunno if thats any better. Dr couldn't find the baby's hb but said he could hear it kicking around and thought he heard the hb a few times, but never really good. He booked me for a scan on the 15th just to see how baby is doing and check on the pocket i have, so hoping for more good news.


----------



## Stelly

Hope this is it for you too! Would be awesome to not even have to stress about IUI/IVF and just get a BFP this cycle :) Sounds promising - good sized folli and donations lined up!

Cc- thats awesome you got to avoid the pap! Normally I dont have a problem with them at ALL, but I found it painful when preggo :shrug: I swear babies just like to keep us on our toes hiding from those dopplers! Glad it went well, and will be exciting to see your scan photo! I have a scan this monday because I'm measuring even larger and the gap is increasing (measured 27 weeks at 18 weeks, yikes!) so they are really going in depth to see if a) twins or b) possible congenital issue or c) just a hell of alot of amniotic fluid in there


----------



## momwannabe81

OH Cc bet it's scary but don't worry ur baby is fine, can't wait to see the scan on the 15th. 
Stelly hope u have twins ;) it be awesome if u did. Been wondering about u lol
Afm i will try but cannot guarantee ti get another donation tomorrow but if not today's it's fine. Do u think that the follicle can got from 15 to 20+ by tomorrow?? Oh and the Dr said that i have a retroverted uterus but not cause for infertility.


----------



## Stelly

I think it could personally. I have a retroverted uterus too! Doctor recommended when TTC to lay on stomach with hips propped to help things along. May be worth a shot? 

Ha- I wouldnt mind at all if there were 2, I just want a for sure answer on what the heck is going on!


----------



## cckarting

I had a lot of fluid with both mine, but never measured that far ahead! Oh I know baby is ok we found the hb on our Doppler when we went up so I could try and sleep:) excited to get another scan out of it though haha. Baby only likes to be found when daddy's around, I can't ever find it if he's not with me, maybe a daddy's girl? We can hope! Im not sure about the egg thing, did you try and look up how fast they grow, I thought I heard once 1-2 mm a day? Could be wrong? Gl sending positive thoughts and baby dust your way!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well hopefully everything works out for all of us. AF will be due the 20th so will just have to go thru the dreaded tww.


----------



## cckarting

let us know if you get another donation! My ds's birthday is the 24th of this month, hopefully we'll see a bfp by then!


----------



## Stelly

Fx'd! :D


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty I hope so too. 1 dpo and 13 more to go ugh!!!! Already impatient lol


----------



## cckarting

Did you feel O? Did you get another donation? FX so tight for you that this is your month and you get your bfp and don't need to do iui or ivf!


----------



## momwannabe81

Wow again been waiting for a answer and didn't show u did. Ugh its annoying on the phone ......didn't get another donation just that one and hopefully it works. Iui and ivf are long ways to go so until then will keep using donor so hopefully it works soon


----------



## cckarting

I was wondering where you went?!? How are things going for you michelle? Feeling anything yet? Glad to hear you have things set up to keep getting donations until its iui/ivf time. still just waiting for monday until my scan!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope time flies for u. How have u been feeling? I'm only 4 dpo so nothing yet. But the new prescription is working and my mood been alot better. Trying to quit smoking but not very good at it. If this time it doesn't work might try chantix before I O next cycle


----------



## cckarting

i've been feeling pretty good! I think some of my energy is starting to come back, but i feel really sick in the afternoons, and still really gaggy. i guess on the bright side i haven't thrown up yet.....Glad to hear your medicine is making you feel better, chantix works really well but it's pretty expensive if you have to pay full price!


----------



## momwannabe81

I believe my insurance pays for it as a quit smoking program. But will have to check into it before i decide. I'm glad u are feeling better and hope the afternoon gets better.


----------



## cckarting

oh that's awesome! my insurance didn't pay for any of it. Luckily i got it from the clinic i work at for free. I hope afternoons get better too. I don't know why i only feel sick for 3 hrs or so a day.


----------



## momwannabe81

I heard of that happening. Maybe a nap or snack might help. Had another migraine today and I think its the new meds . I just hate being in the tww cause I wont take anything in the case of a bfp ( done it before and got bfn) so I'm scared it will affect the outcome. Im at Dr office now and will ask what I can and cannot take if I were pregnant. I just hate missing work. It becomes so stressful when someone calls in.


----------



## cckarting

Sorry you're having to miss work, but hope you find something for your migraines. Dr's nurse called today and they are rescheduling my ultrasound from monday to tomorrow!


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh that's awesome!!! Can't wait to see new u/s. Let me know asap :) 
I was at the Dr office and even though i felt sick i couldn't help and smile at a couple of kids, little girl was trying to put her jacket on and she was about 4-5 and she just looked at me and asked her if she needed help and that big smile just made my day. Then a toddler about 10-12 months was just banging his head on the door and made everyone laugh it was so cute.


----------



## cckarting

lol! crazy kids. did you get any medicine to help your migraines, and anything you can take while ttc? i'll let you know as soon as i get home!


----------



## momwannabe81

i did have something but wasn't sure if i could take while ttc and with the new meds but the Dr sd yes so i took as soon as I got home and changin my new meds to the morning and see if that helps with side effects. Was taking it at night but side effects just bad so maybe not if i take it in the morning. GL with todays visit


----------



## momwannabe81

So so... .how ur visit go? I had some mild af type cramps but I think it was just from all the OJ I drank.


----------



## cckarting

baby was measuring right on track hb was in the 130's (a little low for my liking, but dr says it's fine) but it was also moving around a whole bunch so said it's probably not really accurate. Next scan is Nov 13th! What you think, Girl or boy?

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5756_zps4d3777f4.jpg


----------



## momwannabe81

OH MY it's sooo adorable already. I see something sticking out but it could be anything lol. Still hope it's ur girl :)


----------



## cckarting

i think that's the start of the leg on the right! lol i hope it is too, but it probably is a boy, just hoping for a girl, but so glad babes is healthy and happy! how are you doing so far michelle? you feeling any better, are the new meds working better?


----------



## momwannabe81

So far so good no side effects. Will see how it goes the next few days. Stomach feels better but have had some pain in my belly just weird but it could just be all the fluids i've been drinking. Glad the ur baby is ok too, I bet that it's such a relief. Are u planning to find out or not?


----------



## cckarting

i think we will find out! i think i'd have to know or it would kill me!


----------



## Stelly

So cute Cc!!! I still find it so mind boggling how fast little baby beans grow!!! I vote girl... her head shape is a lot different then my boy one lol really no logic behind that guess... but its what I'm going with :haha:

Michelle, glad no bad side effects! Excited to see what happens in the next week :)


----------



## cckarting

hoping your right stelly!


----------



## momwannabe81

It will fx


----------



## cckarting

How are you doing michelle? any weird symptoms, lack of symptoms???


----------



## momwannabe81

Just a little gas sorry tmi and slight diarrhea but that's it. Few twitches here and there but i think i'm just trying to feel something....


----------



## cckarting

when you testing doll? I'm pouring loads of baby dust on you to get your bfp!


----------



## Stelly

Getting close to testing days!!! I know- if I could buy baby dust in bulk, you'd be drowning in it right now lol

Cc- all well in your neck o' the woods?


----------



## cckarting

yea all is well! not to much going on lately feeling pretty good, just waiting until the scan date to see if we need to pick a new name or not!


----------



## momwannabe81

Nothing yet and tested this morning with smu and it was of course bfp. I know to early but figured what the heck lol. Not surprised though. Hopefully it turns into a bfp. Still hoping...


----------



## cckarting

FX so tight for you, sending some more baby dust your way! you feeling same as normal?


----------



## momwannabe81

Yep nothing different seems everything as usual as other cycles with the bloating and everything, have had moments felt wet but when i checked nothing there and cm only when i wipe. So I don't know what it could be!? But nothing other then a few twitches here and there and af type cramps but usually it's cause of the gas and slight constipation. Of course bfn today and my pee was yet again diluted even being fmu and i didn't drink much water before going to bed.


----------



## cckarting

:( still pulling for you. It's still early :) your going to get that eggy i can just feel it!


----------



## momwannabe81

Thx i really hope so. Got some good news today and was asked at work to transfer to the other store for an extra $1 and help them out with issues they have. We are also trying to find a new house and found one hoping to get approved. Now just need BFP and everything will be perfect!!!!!1! Oh fx...[-o&lt;


----------



## cckarting

oh that's wonderful news michelle! everything seems to be falling into place!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Yes it does just wishing for the bfp


----------



## cckarting

wishing with you! so why you deciding to move?? how many br?


----------



## momwannabe81

Tacking application in today if approved I'm looking at the first latest. Its a 2 bdr 1 bath washer and dryer with utility room and closet in it. Fence back yard garage and allow pets. Its also central heat and air. Gas stove which I prefer and gas water heater. Bfn this morning and have one test left so will probably wait a day before testing again


----------



## cckarting

sounds like a nice place! are you guying or renting? is it closer to your new job?


----------



## momwannabe81

Its closer to my old store but only 5-6 minutes from my new store so still not bad. Its rent but its a good landlord who takes care of her tenants


----------



## cckarting

well that's good! i hope you get the place and you can start moving!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I hope so too, getting antsy about the approval, my credit hasn't been great the last few years from my old job so not sure about it. I hope we get it and get the call today. I want to call them and update the income and location of where i will be working so they know my income has increased.


----------



## cckarting

ya can't hurt anything to call!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I stopped by instead :p but the landlord is out of town until next Monday but the mgr said she will try and reach her while she gone just reception not the greatest


----------



## cckarting

well thats good! FX for your new place, and sending extra baby dust to help you get those two lines :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Bfn this morning and no ic left so will wait forage to show her ugly face. Still hoping she doesnt show.


----------



## cckarting

x everything for you! when should you hear on the house???


----------



## momwannabe81

I heard on it today and we got APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We can move in the first and going in next Tuesday to sign the lease....I'm soo exited, but now a little down. I've been cold (although it's been chilly all day) and feeling a few things happening so i think af will be here tomorrow. Ugh i so hope she don't show.


----------



## cckarting

YEAAA!!! that's awesome news. so excited for you and you get a new house, and we'll work on adding a baby to the new house! you know they say things come in three's. new house, new job, new baby :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha i sure hope so or i'm going to have to keep moving lol and change jobs.


----------



## cckarting

lol! maybe, but i don't know if thats the best idea or not haha. I hate moving!


----------



## momwannabe81

Me too we also brought home a bunch of boxes. Soon will start packing. Af due today still no show but i somewhat feel as she is on her way.....idk i wanna hold onto hope but yet after so many bfns u kind give up and know she will be here :( let u know if she shows.


----------



## cckarting

i know what you mean. I was that way too! just knew no matter what we did af was going to be a **** and show her face. Hope she stays a way for you!!


----------



## momwannabe81

It's a little over 7 and still no show but yet i think i feel as if she was coming, but idk if trying to feel something that isn't nothing or trying to ignore whats there as it means she is on her way. Idk it's just confusing bc idk if what i feel is af coming or me just not eating right making me gassy and stuff.....fixing to go to sleep and will wear something just in case and if no show after tonights overnight shift then will buy test in the morning. Tempted to have dh pick one up on his way but my luck she would show right after or later tonight. How are u feeling?


----------



## cckarting

I'm feeling really good.nothing ever sounds good to eat but i force myself to eat something. Kids are going to grandmas for the evening. Dh and i are going to go out to dinner and some some time just the two of us. Hope af stays away for you FX for bfp!!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty hope u have fun on ur date night. Af still not here and soooooo hope she stays away but she has been a day late before so not surprised. She will officially late if i reach tomorrow so fx


----------



## cckarting

I have everything X for you michelle! She MUST stay away this month and get your bfp!!! We had a wonderful dinner, i enjoyed it very much we haven't gone out just the two of us if a LONG time.


----------



## momwannabe81

I bet. U should try to do it more regularly. My sister does and she has 6 kids lol.
Afm bfn and still no af. Wondering if Oed later but have never on CD 16 making her due today. But have no symptoms of her or bfp. This is sooooooo frustrating. Wish I just knew.


----------



## cckarting

hmh.....that's weird! i hope she stays away and you still get your af! We usually try to get out a couple times a month, but we usually go hang out with friends and do stuff with other couples, we don't go out just the two of us. It was such a nice change to just be us!


----------



## momwannabe81

That's what I meant just the two of u. Even if just once a month or two. Its weird that I am late haven't had a 30 day cycle since clomid and that was 8 months ago. Still hoping for bfp. Didn't sleep well or to much so I am tired today. Getting a new thermometer and test and will start temping tomorrow if I remember just to see where my temp is


----------



## cckarting

have you temped at all this month? i didn't temp the month i got my bfp but i almost wish i would have. I really hope this is it for you michelle!i have my fx so tight for you, and won't uncross them until we get an update! i know we should go out more just the two of us and i'm sure we will in the coming months but with racing all summer it pretty much takes up every weekend.


----------



## momwannabe81

I can understand. I hope this is it for me too. I'm kind of thinking she might be coming but i have had soda all night and it does upset that area and give af like type cramps. but they are so light that they don't bother me, and i can feel bubbles move here and there lol. Had a twitch earlier in the side but thats it. Idk what to think. What if i just Oed late. Can a follicle go from 15 mm to 20mm in 24 hrs or 48? I tried to look it up but nothing.


----------



## cckarting

i would guess 48. I did some checking for you and the average growth per day is around 1-3 mm. So when do you plan on testing again? If you did O late at 2-3 days late shouldn't af be here by now?? Hope she stays away!!!


----------



## Stelly

I'm hoping she stays away too! Fx'd! I'm also with Cc on the folli growth, all I could find was 1-3mm average for an answer


----------



## cckarting

Can't believe your over half way done stelly!!!! time speeding up or slowing down for you?


----------



## momwannabe81

Well apparently i Oed 4 days late so donation was to early and af is showing up. This effing stinks. Guess the new meds did that to me. Idk if i will buy opks as the ic never really give me a true + unless on clomid. But the digis are so expensive and with the move and everything a lot of $$ is going to be spent. Still hoping it's just spotting but it's more then likely af.


----------



## Stelly

Gah, it's FLYING! I feel like I have no time!! Which is silly cause I have lots. Just with all the Holidays coming up (haven't done ANY shopping!!), Husband is trying to plan a *babymoon* for us to go to Belize in January. Trying to work with ortho surgeon on when post birth will be best for shoulder replacement.... Need to get baby room started and finished! It's just all crazy feeling lol. 

We just found out my husband isn't scheduled to be home with his work rotation when baby is due... so our options are either A) have a freakishly long labor (thats not over night lol) so he can catch one of the 3 flights home (they leave at 7am, 12pm and 4pm) then make the hour drive home from airport or B) odds are he may miss the birth :cry:

All my blood relatives have notoriously short/fast labors with their first babies (and later babies).... All have had their kids under 5 hours. So... meh. 

Sorry. had to have a good whine lol Pregnancy is going great though lol

How have you been feeling Cc?


----------



## Stelly

momwannabe81 said:


> Well apparently i Oed 4 days late so donation was to early and af is showing up. This effing stinks. Guess the new meds did that to me. Idk if i will buy opks as the ic never really give me a true + unless on clomid. But the digis are so expensive and with the move and everything a lot of $$ is going to be spent. Still hoping it's just spotting but it's more then likely af.

Well hoping its just spotting! Which hasnt shown full force yet, so I'm still holding out for ya!!


----------



## cckarting

FX it's not af, and it's just taking it's precious time showing up!!!!! Oh no, i hope that your dh gets to be there for the birth. I thought i'd go fast too! my mom had all of us in under 5 hrs shortest being 1 hr, but i was in labor FOREVER, and ended up with a section, so you never know!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well it is af in full force today. But i won't give up and just need to plan on donations


----------



## cckarting

So sorry michelle! That's the way to think about it, stay positive! hope you get a lot of donations and you can catch your eggy this month!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope so too. Planning on tracking it with temp and maybe cp since now my cycle is off, my O dates have changed so just need to see what my work schedule is and go from there.


----------



## cckarting

weird how your cycle just changed like that! you doing anything special this month??I am so tired today i can hardly keep my eyes open my ds decided to great me at 545 this morning and didn't ever make it back to sleep!


----------



## momwannabe81

I can just immagine. Hope u get a good night sleep. I'm not doing anything different just temp and cp


----------



## cckarting

i did but last night he decided he wasn't going to sleep until almost 11! i dunno what he was thinking. Are you thinking you'd go back on the soy sometime again, or just wait until dr appt? when is your next appt with fs?


----------



## momwannabe81

Its sometime this month but its really just a follow up so probably rescheduling it cause with the move and all $$ be low. And plus we havent done bw yet. I was thinking about soy butbit was to late to start so if this month no bfp I will next


----------



## cckarting

when are you planning to start getting donations?? Hope the time flies by for you. So when is the official move?? HOw exciting! oh mylanta i can't seem to wake up this morning, think i may need some caffeine already lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

lol sorry been gone, first two weeks aren't very interesting lol, been cleaning and packing and we should get the keys the 1st latest but if they get them sooner we can start moving sooner. I'm suppose to O in a week so i will probably go on Saturday and Monday if the car can make it, have a bad tire on it. Just alot right now and i really don't want to miss this cycle. I might just use the local one for this cycle. Idk right now everything is in the limbo cause of the move.


----------



## cckarting

I hope you get a lot of donations and this cycle is it! are you excited for the move? Were moving too, not far from where were at, so i'm going to start packing up our stuff and getting it ready to go. We can move in the 1st as well. Not entirely happy about moving i would like to move once not being pregnant! all three times were going to move i've been pregnant every time, with a different baby!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha u should've known then. Renting truck tomorrow and loading it up unloading the next day. This will be one long week as we are doing the move around work schedule


----------



## cckarting

Oh my sounds like your going to be really busy the next couple days! We just and bought a couch for the new house, should start moving things soon as well.


----------



## Stelly

Good luck with both your moves ladies! Hope they go smoothly


----------



## cckarting

thanks stelly! Hopefully won't be to bad dh is moving all the boxes over and i'm just going to put stuff away, it's just getting all our stuff together to move thats going to be the pain in the ass!!! how's it going with you stelly???


----------



## Stelly

Its going good :) i caught a horrendous cold so been a bit MIA lol sorry!


----------



## momwannabe81

Love ur siggy stelly. Lol. Got truck loaded should be moved in tomorrow. I am sooooo tired tonight I will probably sleep all day Friday to catch up.


----------



## cckarting

YEA!!! happy moving day michelle!! not to much new for my my hip is absolutely killing me, went to chiropracor and told me i pulled my hip flexor muscle :( hope that it will feel better now that he streached it.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh i am sorry ur hurting, hope u feel better soon. I've had so much going on that i wasn't able to get donation and I wouldn't been able to go as my car is acting up and i'm scared i wouldn't make it back . It sucks but maybe a break will help with the obsession of ttc. I will more then likely still symptom spot lol


----------



## cckarting

i can't believe your already cd 14, how crazy? were you able to get a donation at all this cycle? i agree a break could really make everything a lot easier and relaxing. Sorry your car is acting up and hope you get it figured out and fixed. not much new here just waiting around for something to happen lol.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I was able to sneak in a donation :happydance: fx wasn't to late I think I Oed today or this morning so fx he had some super swimmers. Might try another one tomorrow just in case but not guaranteed.


----------



## cckarting

well that's amazing news!!!! So glad to hear you got a donation, and hopefully right on time. It only takes once, just try and relax and not think about it!!! (yea right, i know! lol) how's everything else going for you? things are going ok here, it's really cold here and cloudy would like to see the sun soon. 8 days until ultrasound, and it cant come soon enough!


----------



## momwannabe81

I can't wait either to see a new pic, must have grown so much. I will take it easy and hopefully get back into temping, i have been trying but my sleeping pattern has been really off. But i want to so at least i know if af is coming if she does. dh doesn't know cause was a last minute spurr of the moment thing so i'm not going to say anything just so i don't jinks it. Plus he really doesn't get involved much with the process anyways. Weather here has been nice but chilly especially at night.


----------



## cckarting

Fx for you, hope this is it. I know babes has to look like a real person now, I can't hardly wait! It's so cold here suppose to get down to 16 one night this week!


----------



## momwannabe81

Wow that'd cold. Probably not as bad as where Stelly loves but cold enough for us lol. So far I'm lucky its been in the 40s at night and about 70 during the day but we are getting a cold front this weekend that will drop into low 30s but warms back up few days later. Winter don't get bad until December usually it's mild until then. But I hate cold lol. That's when I really stay cooped up.
7 days until u/s can't wait to see ur little munchkin lol


----------



## cckarting

I know! I can't wait! So excited, but so nervous at the same time. I wish I could move south in the winter lol, how's the move going?


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh the move is done. Love the new place just need more furniture lol. Dogs got loose the very next day and I was freaking out. Found them 3-4 miles from the new house over 5 hours later.


----------



## Stelly

Aw glad you are all moved over finally! and that you found your doggies. I love my furbabies, I'd be a wreck if they ran off! 

Cc- excited to hear scan news and whether you are cooking a pink or blue bean!

It hasn't been too cold here... was like 12 degrees today. -22 up at hubbies work though lol I rubbed in our *heatwave* compared to what he's having lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah my bff almost cried when she saw first snow lol. She's in Homer now. How is ur arm Stelly?


----------



## cckarting

Glad you found your dogs! i would cry if i lost my dog, she's my baby! oh stelly that sounds soo cold!


----------



## Stelly

Its adiff kind of cold then.what u guys get though, its really dry here so 12 degrees here in dry humidity feels a lot better.than 12 degrees where theres more humidity.

Arm is doing alright, not very functional at the moment lol but isnt hurting real bad in general :shrug:


----------



## cckarting

lol i'm sure it's a big difference, it's so humid and cold here. I already wish it was warm again. Glad to hear your arm isn't bothering you to much, when do you go for surgery?


----------



## Stelly

I wish we would just get some snow!! its just cold and dead here lol not pretty and white like it should be :haha:

After getting collaboration between OB and orthopedist, the general consensus is having surgery at around 8- 10 weeks post partum. Now they just need to decide if I can get it fixed here or if I will have to fly to Seattle again for surgery. Hoping I can avoid that!

How have you been feeling? You are almost to the halfway mark!! EEEee! :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

i'm feeling really good, my gag reflex is on overdrive and driving me crazy. Anything and everything makes me gag, but at least i'm not throwing up! I think this tri has been harder on me than the first :( i mean i felt amazing the first tri minus the bleeding and exhaustion. This tri i gag so much i almost wish to just throw up already lol. Other than that i've been feeling really good! Hope you don't have to fly out to get surgery and everything goes smoothly. how long are you taking for maternity leave?


----------



## Stelly

Aw I'm sorry :( That's no good, its supposed to all get better 2nd tri! Sucking on mints helped when I was super puky in first tri... may help? Hopefully that quits soon for you!

I don't have a set time for maternity leave in all honesty. Just see how things go with surgery recovery and baby. My organ donor work I can pick up whenever, and tailor around when my hubs is home from work.. which is nice. I'm debating going back to the OR tech work right away because its full time and an 2 hour commute... and I want to breastfeed, so I will probably hold off going back to that till baby is a year old.

How about you? whats your plans?


----------



## cckarting

oh i wish we had that much time off :( I'm only getting 12 weeks, thats about the maximum you can take. I so wish that i had a year to take to be with babes and the kids, i had just graduated college when i had my youngest and took a year off to take care of the babes. Then after he turned one i started work.


----------



## momwannabe81

Wish I knew how to help but I really don't know lol. Nothing on my end yet. Hoping to start having some symptoms soon


----------



## cckarting

hope you start having symptoms soon too followed by a bfp! i'm so tired today, i haven't been getting very good sleep the last couple days!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope dh lets u catch up on some sleep. My sisters hubby surprises her sometimes by doing that for her and he Wakes the kids up so she don't have too when he's off


----------



## cckarting

Not to much sleep today kids got up super early but did get some good sleep. How are things going for you?


----------



## momwannabe81

Nothing much to report on my side, been very tired all day today but could cause of shift change since i'm off i try to be up earlier to have more daylight. A few twitches here and there and yesterday slight cramps feeling but could have been me needing to potty or something, trying to not ss as much to just get my hopes up.
Were u able to get more sleep??


----------



## cckarting

hey michelle! had my scan today, things went well baby is fine, and were team Blue!


----------



## Stelly

AWWW! Glad the scan went well and welcome to team BLUE! :D


----------



## cckarting

thanks stelly!


----------



## momwannabe81

Omg Congrats. And another boy. Ik u wanted a girl but I'm sure ur just as happy its a boy. Do we get to see a pic? Afm I good. Somewhat positive about this cycle but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## cckarting

Wish you could, baby didn't do anything! The only pics I got were of his legs and penis :( couldn't even get a profile pic! Gl Michelle rooting for you!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh man that stinks but as long u saw ur boy I'm happy for u. I feel like soon it will happen for me too.


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear your feeling positive this cycle! i can't wait until you get to see those two lines, i will be jumping up for joy for you when i hear the news!


----------



## Stelly

Hope so too Michelle! Gonna have *spazz out* moment when you get your BFP!!


----------



## cckarting

exactly stelly!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know hope i don't pass out, been tired last 2 days but not much sleep either so that could be the reason. I have a few Twitches here and there and some cramps but i know af not due for another 4-5 days. No nausea or bbs pain (i usually have some). have 3 pimples that don't want to go away which are 1 right under each eye that makes ppl think someone hit me lol. I have a bad habit to mess with them so that doesn't help but it's been since Monday ugh. Hope it's good sign. How are u ladies doing?


----------



## cckarting

doing good! feeling really tired today but i was on my feet all day at work. Not much new to report here. FX for you can't wait to hear your bfp!


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh I will. Tired but yet having a hard going asleep but again not much sleep. Tomorrow I can sleep in for sure lol. Still having dullness and tenderniss in my uterus. My left ovaries was slightly hurting yesterday oh so hope this is it


----------



## cckarting

when are you going to start testing???? FX for you :) i hope you get some great sleep and get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## momwannabe81

I had to take a nap yesterday cause I still didn't get much sleep. But now I'm not tired lol. Idk when testing af due Tuesday latest so might test today when I wake up if I remember but dh still thinks I didn't get donation so wants me to drink lol. He's been watching moonshine TV show and now wants to try it. Still same twitching and slight af cramps. Hope its not my body just leading me on


----------



## cckarting

fx it's a beautiful babes making it'self comfortable in there! you still feeling positive this cycle? not to tired lately. me and two of my close friends took "maternity announcements" today and that was a lot of fun. Were all due within 60 days of eachother i'm 4-11, l is 5-11, j is 6-11 not sure how it worked out but it's fun. after we got done doing pics we came back to my place and found all the babies on the doppler! let me know when you test, everything is so tightly crossed for yoU!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Bet that was fun. I tested this morning and it was definetly bfn. Still hoping but bfn let me down. So now just waiting until af time if no show will buy frer


----------



## cckarting

sorry you got a bfn this morning! :( Hoping your just a late goer and you'll have your bfp in a couple days! Not much new going on today.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well after I posted last I went to the restroom to find af.


----------



## Stelly

aw :( Im sorry michelle!! Onward and upward- that darn baby bean of yours is gonna show up! Maybe will be your Christmas.present :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I sure hope so, cause this road is getting hard and me being pregnant and having a child is more and more looking only a dream that will never come true. I am ready for a change and that is me having a child, i am 31 years old and i am tired to feel like i'm still 20, not as far as age but all of our friends are moving on and having children one after the other and i feel like i just got out of high school and time hasn't moved. Not sure if it makes sense but i feel that as a woman and a person i am just at a stand still. Same life day after day, period month after month. Why do i even get af if i can't get pregnant anyway, y make me go thru the pain and cramps every month if it's not doing the one thing it's suppose to do and give me a good egg that will implant.......


----------



## cckarting

so sorry michelle :hugs: Your time is coming i can feel it! i can't pinpoint when it will happen but i feel it happening for you! I felt the same way when i wasn't O'ing and nothing we tried worked, and finally it happened. It will happen for you!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I try to stay positive and believe it will happen but af after af kind of hard to still believe. Just caught me off guard early and everything


----------



## cckarting

Ya I understand. Ttc is so frustrating,confusing, heartbreaking. When you see fs again? Fx your time is coming soon! I'll say an extra prayer for a Christmas maricle for you! :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

I could use and prayer baby dust or anything that would help me get my bfp.


----------



## cckarting

i can do both!!! Hoping for you to get your christmas bfp!


----------



## Stelly

I will do both as well!!


----------



## cckarting

Hope you both have a very Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty. U as well. I work tonight so will sleep most of the day until dh gets off work then we will cook together


----------



## cckarting

That sounds like a lot of fun, hope you enjoy! Dh and I finished our cooking tonight so no rush tommorow :)


----------



## Stelly

Happy Thanksgiving ladies :) Hope ya'll have a wonderful day of family and delicious food :)


----------



## cckarting

thanksgiving was great! i'm pretty sure i'm still full from yesterday lol. hope you both had a wonderful thanksgiving!


----------



## momwannabe81

I did and replied but dang phone must've timed out or something lol. Just cleaned today though :shy: but finally done. With leftovers too. I kept it small lol. I'd usually cook for 8 ppl when its just 2 lol. Now just waiting to ovulate. Thinking to use local donor until I find one willing to travel to me cause my car is still down. Glad I live in town lol. Walking isn't bad.


----------



## cckarting

Sorry that your car is still broken, that has to suck! Hope this month is your month and you get your christmas bfp! I always cook for 30 even when there's very few of us lol. I didn't have to cook much this year, so that was really nice!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know and it didn't take as long either. Just hate the dishes. I contacted a donor today to see if h's willing to travel. I just hate the whole meeting and all, it's so awkward lol. Due to O this weekend so hoping that can get god timing should be able to get at least one between wed and friday.


----------



## cckarting

Hope you get your donations and find someone to travel to you! So what else is new and exciting? How's the new job going?


----------



## momwannabe81

I like the crew I work with so far no big drama. At least that I'm not already used too lol. Well I did find a new donor and he will come here. Should meet Thursday or Friday. Hopefully he can come early enough for me to lay. I'm glad he can come here so afterwards I can prop my hips up and help more. Ik O is coming I can feel it. My temp dropped so I am getting ready and have been feeling my ovaries swelling up. Idk how else to explain it.


----------



## cckarting

So glad you found a donor to come to you! that's such great news, fx you only need to use him once :) You all decorated and ready for christmas? I haven't even started lol, thinking were putting up the tree this weekend and maybe some lights. I have a really good start to my christmas shopping so hopefully i'll be done soon!


----------



## Stelly

Thats fantastic you found a donor that will come to you!! 

Cc- I envy your Christmas preparedness lol Ive only got ONE present purchased... eep!


----------



## cckarting

haha! i have 10 nieces and nephews to buy for, a bil, dh's parents and grandparents, my mom, grandma, and all the adults draw names and pick out a present plus shop for my dh and my boys! I have to be prepared or i'd never get it done! lol Were pretty well finished now i think one present left for each of the boys, my dhs mother and brother his grandma, my grandma and mom 2 of my nephews and 1 niece, so not to bad......You still have a ton of time Stelly it's not even the first of dec lol :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I got dh 1 present. Will get another one but he's such a baby he's already asking me what's in it lol. Told him its fragile so stop messing with it but he said he probably already broke it trying to figure out what it is lol. Worst then kids


----------



## cckarting

hahahahah! your dh sounds just like ME! i'm terrible, and hate surprises so i always find out what everyone is getting me before christmas lol. I've always been like that i would unwrap all my presents and wrap them back up when i was little so i knew what i was getting...


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha. I did that too. Just unwrapped the side and peek lol. He's just not good at surprises and already given them to me but I will be strong and wait to give him his lol


----------



## Stelly

lol I'm like that too... I HAVE to know... if my husband says he has a surprise in my mind its like *challenge accepted* and I go into super sleuth mode lol. I love figuring stuff out and my husband hates that I always figure it out :D 

Hubby and I aren't doing gifts for each other this year, which is fine with me- more money I get to spend on presents for family :) I love buying presents! 

Michelle, way to hold strong and not cave! heehee


----------



## cckarting

I love buying gifts too, it's so much fun! I kinda hate having it done so early because then you have nothing to occupy your time......


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol. We only do 1-3 presents but with no kids its easy lol. I can't wait to have a lil one to spoil. I'm a dollar general freak they have so much cheap stuff


----------



## cckarting

So how was the new donor? Did you get your donations? You think you O'd yet???


----------



## momwannabe81

Great yes and no lol. He's awesome and i really liked him, he's Irish and has some characteristics like dh so no reason to have to explain if the baby didn't look like him, his wife cannot conceive naturally cause of pcos and breast cancer caused by meds and he felt good about us cause we are opposite from him but yet similar enough, just like his wife has someone willing to donate her eggs to help he feels the need to help others. He's ok with just pics every once and a while and ok to meet after 18 if child wants (but honestly who knows where we will be in 18 yrs) but i am ok with it, i cannot withheld something like that from our child. A secret does sound nice but yet i am such an open book that so many will know that it isn't dh biological but i know everyone will accept either way. He don't want more then 2 children so if I conceive i might be his last one unless decides for 3(maybe a 2nd round for baby #2 for me ). The good thing about our state is that husbands are automatically put on the birth certificate as the father so the baby will be legally ours so we don't have to worry about him going after us trying to take it away or us after him for child support ect....He was nice and we chit chat for a while then when pizza got here (he wasn't hungry) he did his thing in our bathroom (scary that i invited a complete strange but worth it) and just kind sneaked out (little shy as first time fresh donation for him) and the best part he didn't even want gas money (although he's an EMS so he makes a boat load lol). They went thru 6 IUIs i believe and no success so they decided a break from ttc and treat the pre cancer cells and next spring they will adopt so he might stop then. His wife don't like the idea of him donating but she understands it and supports him. I feel so lucky right now and hope this does the trick. He succeeded on his 2nd try thru shipping so imagine fresh how good his swimmers might be, and he used a syringe showing a total amount of 8ml that's 2ml from a full needle so somewhat makes me even more hopeful. Yet this has happened before and still BFN. 
I had alot of pressure which usually happens around when i O but for the life of me cannot remember if it's usually before or after O and it's driving me insane especially since my temp from yesterday is worthless cause i had to many layers for the weather outside and it was like 80 in my house and me under 2 covers and less then 4 hours of sleep. If today temp is low then i know i haven't Oed yet (so should be today)but if it's up then it means it had to happen Friday morning. Yet i keep felling pain on the right then on the left so who the F knows. So frustrating.
OMG i am just a blabber today lol cannot stop writing and am so exited. The tww starts today or tomorrow so fx i get thru it with flying blue and pink colors lol


----------



## Stelly

Aw I'm so happy for you Michelle, this guy sounds like he is going to work out great! Heck, maybe this will be a "one and done" donation and you won't have to worry about it again!! :D BFP BFP! 

We've had some horrid wind in our neck of the woods, our outside dog kennel got decimated- big pile of metal in the woods now lol... Good think hubby is home cause I sure as heck ain't trudgin outside right now haha.


----------



## cckarting

oh michelle thats amazing news! I'm so happy for you and hoping that this is your miracle donation and you get your christmas bfp! i'm so excited for you, and have everything x'd for you that this will be it!!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Now I am so confused. My temp today was as high as yesterday's. What if yesterday temp wasn't a fluke and I Oed Thursday? Donation might've been to late. Already driving myself insane and am only 1 dpo. 
Sucks about those winds. We get them here too sometimes making it hard to walk lol


----------



## cckarting

FX that you get your bfp this cycle, who knows thats why i stopped temping because it drove me crazy!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well todays temp jumped so maybe i did O saturday, tomorrows temp will tell but now i am a little more relaxed cause it's a big jump and looking at my old charts it makes sense as post O temps are usually +98 vs pre O around 97. I can take a breather now cause as i know the donation timing is perfect, just cm was weird had more on cd 11-12 then 13-14 but that's just by wiping and panties (sorry tmi). Idk just wanna have some doubt so don't get my hopes up. The donor msg me this morning and said that he was glad to help and thanked me for making it a very easy experience. He felt comfortable and thats made me feel good. I like making ppl happy and all makes my day lol.
How are u ladies?


----------



## cckarting

doing pretty good here! Had a busy weekend full of making christmas candy and getting the christmas lights up outside. Were going to put our tree up sometime this week, maybe tonight who knows lol. I have my drs appt next tues so i'm looking forward to that, even though i can feel the baby wiggle around in there haha! Still having dreams the baby comes out a girl and it's really starting to frustrate me!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

well Drs have been wrong. with u too before so i can understand and wishing but a boy is just as good. Maybe gives u a reason for another one lol. My sister didn't have a girl until the 4th time and 5th time then another boy. I forced my Oed day on FF but with tomorrows temp it should give me CH. I tried today just to see but i think it will agree with me and give me O day on Saturday. Weird thing i had alot of pressure going on on Wed and Thurs so i'm trying to understand why would i feel something before O but not during? Guess that's the wonders of female bodies, they never give us real clues lol. Had a few twinges today but nothing else that isn't everyday stuff. Hoping to get symptom too. I undecided if to buy test or just wait till AF. If I order them now i would get them in time to test at 8-9dpo (or sooner :p)


----------



## cckarting

well if their cheapies i'd go ahead and buy some, but i'm terrible poasaholic! I just bought a ton of frers and tested almost everyday lol! FX you start to get symptoms and get your bfp! Ya i never understood what was going on when i was suppose to O lol!


----------



## momwannabe81

I probably will lol. Have some extra $$ so might as well now then later lol. I hope u get another u/s this week.


----------



## cckarting

aww thanks! i won't get another u/s until feb when i hit 30-31 weeks, but its ok i'm just excited that we have another month down almost 22 weeks and time is getting shorter everyday! I'm ready for him to be out and here so we can bond...i'm finding it really hard to bond with him while he's in my tummy, which i didn't have that problem with the other two. So i'm ready for him to be here and to hold him and start bonding with him!


----------



## momwannabe81

Aw i'm sure u will bond sooner, just give him time to move around more and coming more real and all.


----------



## cckarting

lol he moves like CRAZY! today i swear he had a knee or elbow right under my ribs already haha! I am just really scared i wont be able to bond with him.......ugh i'm just having a hard day today......


----------



## momwannabe81

I can only imagine but it will get better


----------



## cckarting

i know, it will get better.....just ready for it to be better now! So how's it going on your end? Did you get ch?? You feeling anything? Is new donor willing to stick around until you get your bfp?


----------



## momwannabe81

Well he is but idk for how long, he might stop when they adopt in the spring so we have a few try's. But I'm just gonna go with the flow. Today found out that my bff is pregnant. I had to cut the call short cause i couldn't stop myself from crying but i didn't want her to know and make her feel bad. I just was hoping to be pregnant before she would with her second. It really upset that i had to call my big sister and cry more, she tried for a year with her last so she knows and just let me blow it but i am still upset, and dh just doesn't get it, he just doesn't and lots of men don't and i fell no one gets it. Why do i get so emotional during the tww??!?!?!? I cry at commercials and just flip out at anything and anyone :cry:


----------



## cckarting

oh hun :hugs: sorry you had a bad day, and hope you will have good news of your own soon! Glad to hear donors in for a while, but hoping he won't have to be :)


----------



## Stelly

Aw, I'm sorry Michelle :hugs: I understand though, I had a hard time when my younger cousins who weren't married and weren't even trying got pregnant before I did... Men have a hard time grasping the emotions we women have when that happens. 

It will be your time, and the current donor sounds great, I really hope things happen for you!


----------



## momwannabe81

I sure hope. And I'm sorry for being always so down. Sometimes I feel like its only about me but if I didn't have u girls I would have probably gone insane by now(not that I wasn't already lol) . Its just y me? And never get an answer. Just how it goes doesn't cut it. What have I done to deserve this.


----------



## cckarting

i felt like that too! honestly it was why was i the only one not getting pregnant, and then why can't i just have a girl after my two boys, it's just not fair! I'm never "lucky enough to get what i want" I'm just trying to remember that everything I have is a blessing and everything that is ment to happen will in it's own time! I'm ok with having another boy this baby is a blessing no matter the gender, as when you get your bfp it will be a blessing no matter how long it took! You will cherish your baby that much more knowing what you had to go through and how bad you wanted it! FX it will be soon and ttc can soon be a distant foggy memory :Hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

ty and ik that one day it will happen just sometime fear gets to me that it will never happen. U could always keep trying until u have a girl, my sister almost got her tubes tied after boy 3 but changed her mind and bam next she had 2 girls


----------



## cckarting

I dunno if i could handle any more boy! my two are already enough most days.......How you feeling today? anything new to report?


----------



## momwannabe81

nothing yet, twinges here and there and some mild cramps but that could cause my bm has been off lately(gas,constipation and diarrhea odd combo lol) but tested and bfn but i know it's early, still hoping for my Christmas miracle. 
I can understand how u feel, but i know that you will love that third boy as much as the first two, and maybe more, i know now you might not feel like it but you will.I Promise.


----------



## cckarting

Still have my fx for you!!! You have found a great donor, can't wait to see your bfp, when it comes :)!


----------



## momwannabe81

Still bfn and weird thing is my temps are staying low. Just weird, I thought about posting for opinions but they will make comments cause of the open circles. Hoping for a bfp soon


----------



## cckarting

that is odd.....wonder why the temps are staying so low. SOrry for the bfn but it's still early! appt went fine today, got a TON of christmas shopping done today which is awesome only a few more gifts to get and i'm finally done!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm done with mine just waiting on mail to deliver it lol. Another bfn on ic so wtheck tested with digi cause its for early testing and it failed. Ugh was annoyed considering how much they cost


----------



## cckarting

i hate when digi's fail! it's so frustrating, they should replace all the ones that are defective! How are you feeling so far???


----------



## momwannabe81

Nothing yet. Just trying to hold off. Hoping the low temps are just cause of weather changes


----------



## cckarting

Could be, there has been quite the change in temps the last few days! So glad today is my last day of work for the week, i'm so tired! I need to wrap presents this weekend, but i don't want to haha. We have a christmas party sat so that should be a good time, and looking forward to that.


----------



## momwannabe81

That sounds fun. I might have a girls night out tomorrow but still testing bfn and idk what to do. I figured I test before going out but what if....just driving myself insane lol. Af due Sunday fx she don't show


----------



## cckarting

fx she doesn't show for you! hope you have a great time with the girls tomorrow night!! hoping you get a nice surprise tomorrow when you test :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Well the surprise was last night at work. Ugh!!! I mentioned that i thought i could have Oed on cd 12 but didnt think it was possible that early but i guess Soy did that to me. It makes sense with af arriving early. Timing was to off to even consider a BFP :(
But the donor proposed to do a 3x cycle and hopefully increase my chances. I will invest this month on digi opk and hopefully catch that egg. I will be damn if i dont at least get a Birthday BFP. Af would be due the 10th of January and my Birthday i the 12th. I sooo hope to at least get that. I am due to O on the 27th but i could as early as Christmas eve. I hope he's willing to do it considering the Holiday and all but i think he will.


----------



## cckarting

so sorry af came...but so happy to hear that he's willing to do a lot of donations!!! He sounds like a really great guy! FX for a birthday bfp!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

i want to believe this cycle will be it. Doing it the right way and we are already scheduled to to it the 24-26-28 so we cover the whole window, he's awesome and will be driving here after work at night to get it for me. I'm not to upset. I was for a few seconds when saw she was here but at the end i know it was a slim shot and looking at chart it makes sense so not bummed


----------



## cckarting

So excited for you this month, with the digi opk's and the perfect timed donations. I'm feeling positive for you this month! it's going to happen soon!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm going to take epo cause my cm is pretty acidic and starting early with donations don't want them to die. Also planning to take mucinex (same as Robitussin but in pill form) and that should also help. My cm will bleach my undies and goggled it today cause i thought it was just weird and that i learned about online, kind of freaked out cause the first post was someone that had ecoli (same family but not deadly) and can cause infertility. I got so mad cause i asked the Dr about it and she didn't care said shouldn't be an issue and brushed it off, "if" this month fails i will get my reg Gyno to test it. It's apparently common but yet it would take a weight off my shoulder if just knew that wasn't an issue. How are u feeling? Have u gotten any rest this weekend??


----------



## cckarting

FX that the epo and mucinex do the trick this time around! I'm feeling pretty good! We had a great time at our christmas party with friends, the kids had a blast. Not much for rest this weekend lol. We cleaned out the kids play room today and then we took them sledding and they had so much fun. Resting now if the kids would ever be quiet and settle.


----------



## momwannabe81

Glad u had fun. 
As usual i worry and there is a storm coming this way right at Christmas so hopefully it doesn't cause issues with his travels. I even made changes to my schedule so i can be home when he can travel here and get donation, he's coming 10p-12 after he gets off work. I am so looking forward to this cycle and really hope it works, He's told me not to worry and have happy baby thoughts and my sister said the same but how can i do that lol, have no idea to be stress free.


----------



## cckarting

Just relax and tell yourself if it's ment to happen it will! Focus on christmas and the new year. Honestly don't think about it, find ways and things to occupy your time. I was completely sure i didn't O the month i got my bfp that i just went out had an AMAZING time enjoyed myself, the summer, and my friends. By the time i even thought about it i got a bfp when i tested! GL michelle, i have everything doubly crossed for you this month!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm trying to. Just easier said then done. That's all I can itink of and just looking forward to 
it. Weather isn't supposed to be as bad but still expecting snow. Its an hour drive so can't help but worry. He isn't but I always worry enough for others lol.


----------



## cckarting

haha just relax dear! everything will work out. Can't wait to hear how it all goes :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Trying to relax and when ppl at work ticks me off I just walk away. Trying to at least lol. 4 more days.......


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear how everything goes for you over the next few days!


----------



## Stelly

Hey ladies! Been a crazy last few days- sorry for being MIA... our little man came early on 12-21-12 (lol mayan doomsday, great timing eh?) He is doing really well, will be in the NICU for a while- but he is doing fantastic for how small he is!

Had severe pre-eclampsia... Swelled up and BP skyrocketed within a day out of nowhere and resulted in an emergency c-section. Couldn't get an epidural for it which was a bummer, so I was knocked out cold and got to see him the next day. Anyway- doing good now- just wanted to update you ladies and show off a few pictures while I had some free time at the hospital!
 



Attached Files:







418032_10200172152327292_502977086_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









383765_10152400155815235_539455916_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









307535_10151209636528742_1909027452_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh my!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!! How early? He's adorable. Sorry for the stuttering lol in shock. How are u feeling


----------



## Stelly

11 weeks early :) He's doing really well though for how small he is! I'm doing good- still in hospital, still reeling from how fast things unfolded lol was very unexpected! Little man will be in NICU for awhile- but I should be discharged hopefully Christmas day or the 26th.


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i am very glad everything went well, and that u both are doing well, he is gourgeous and again congratulations. Hope he gets to come home soon, but i realize that it might not be soon enough. But positive side is he's doing well and gives u time to get ready for when he comes home :) I am truly happy for you!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Merry Christmas


----------



## cckarting

Merry Christmas stelly and michelle! Solomon is absolutely beautiful. Guess he had different plans and wanted to meet you sooner than later! Praying he thrives and gets to come home early!


----------



## momwannabe81

How is he doing? Are u out yet? I'm doing second insemination tonight. Fx swimmers meet the egg soon


----------



## cckarting

How did the first one go?? Hope you got the second one and you catch your egg!!!!! You feeling like you're getting close to O yet?? Hope all is well stelly, can't wait for an update!


----------



## momwannabe81

Both went well. almost lost this ones lol. Still getting negative opk but I've been feeling as it's happening. Idk how too explain other then u knew when u have sex and ur cervix gets hit and and is sore afterwards. Also twitches and pain on my left ovarie. Im predicted.to ovulate tomorrw


----------



## cckarting

Are you doing ai, or ni? Just wondering due to cervix question lol. Hoping you get pos opk soon! Do you have another donation date soon?


----------



## Stelly

Hey ladies :) quick.update but Sol.is doing amazingly well- no oxygen support anymore-breathing room air through a humidified nasal cannula :happydance: he is quite the spunky little thing lol likes to pull all.his sensors off. Just time for him to grow and be able to regulate his temp etc.

Hope.you ladies had a wonderful christmas! 

Michelle - things sounding promising! Fx'd!! Cc- hope pregnancy is treating you well still!


----------



## momwannabe81

Did AI he just do his thing in the bathroom and leave. I was hurting so much more last night. Sorry if tmi but felt like my poop was pushing on my uterus and then my left Ovarie was hurting and my back i was a mess lol. But finally went away and cm has turned creamy. I'm due for another donation today and cause of cm i think it be a waste of trip for him, and O occured last night. What do u think? Temp will probably go up today so i should be 1 dpo. Hope this month it works!!!
Stelly I am glad he's doing so well. Hope he grows fast so he can come home soon.


----------



## cckarting

No donation is ever a waste, your egg is good for 24 hrs before it starts breaking down!!! Sounds like you had a good O this month, fx you get your bfp! I'm doing pretty good stelly super tired and baby likes to sit on my siatic nerve which is horrible, but he's kicking and going crazy. I have a dr appt on the 8th for glucose testing and get my last scan date that day. Glad to hear that Sol is doing so well! What a great update he is off all breathing supports, can't wait to see more pics!! how are you feeling?


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah I guess and the donor thought I was off so he was going to come last night but I had to he at work so he said he will come early before work at 430 am. He said he feel bad if It didn't work. He assumed and now feels bad so trying to make it up. He's so nice and really trying for us. Got a negative opk so ik O has happened but avg I always read that the egg only lives 12 hrs and 24 is if really strong egg


----------



## cckarting

GL FX! It sounded like a really good O! I hope this is it for you michelle! He sounds like a really nice guy, and rally trying the best he can for you.


----------



## momwannabe81

Yeah i am glad he is, he's great and hope it won't take long, they had a meeting and it sounds like the adoption will go thru as planned so he's probably going to stop then, Hopefully this month will do it lol. How are u doing? When is next appointment??


----------



## cckarting

Happy New Years! My appt is on tues at 10:30 for my glucose test, and after that appt i'll get my last scan appt for the following month. I'm doing alright been feeling pretty good lately still some headaches and my hips kill me if i stand to long, then sit! How are you feeling so far? not to long until testing!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm doing good, actually had a few drinks last night since only 4 dpo not much harm but i stopped after a while cause i didn't want to get wasted lol. Had twitches since O off an on but nothing concrete. To early anyways, i'm glad that u are feeling better. So u only get 3 scans throughout pregnancy?? I am so noob about everything that i will freak out the day i get my bfp cause i will not know where to start lol. I even looked up a checklist to work on the first tri lol.


----------



## cckarting

Can't wait to see if this cycle worked!!!! I got a lot of scans but yes usually 2-3 scans is normal! Some don't do the scans at 7-12 weeks but mine does. A lot of them only do them at 20 weeks and if one again 34 weeks. All depends on what is normal for your dr. I think i will have had 7 after this next one in feb.


----------



## momwannabe81

Idk if I could wat till 20 weeks lol. I would beg the Dr for one earlier lol


----------



## cckarting

oh i know it! i would have died!!! I had a lot of u/s and i still wanted to see baby lol :)


----------



## momwannabe81

lol, u do know ur going to be one of my mentor right !!!! lol u am clueless about everything, Have a little experience with babies but not enough, i still freak out, and think what if idk what the baby is crying for lol


----------



## cckarting

lol, i would love to be! i'm sure i'm going to feel like i'm a first time mom again haha. I haven't had a baby for almost 5 years it's amazing how clueless you feel right away :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Hopefully i'm not getting ahead of myself but i can't help but being hopeful that this cycle will be it, just hope it's not for nothing and it's just going to be another bfn cycle


----------



## cckarting

hey Michelle, been a long time, just seeing how you were doing?


----------

